# Team Fortress 2



## Ha-ri (Dec 23, 2007)

Anyone here play? I wanna play more often but I don't really have anyone dedicated to play with.


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 24, 2007)

360 version?? i have yet to play that on the orange box


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 24, 2007)

I got it on PC, Orange Box is a must.


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 24, 2007)

i have the orange box...just never played TF2..i tried to go on once, but live was acting up


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah i play , love sniper and heavy. 

(yes , orange box really IS a must....esp for me who i had never played any of it's games before getting it)


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah I've been playing engineer alot, but recently starting to love medic and demo man.


----------



## Zenou (Feb 12, 2008)

How is this thread not that active... D:

TF2 seems to be one of those games I get into and I'm like "meh..." and then a week later I'm playing it 5 hours a day.

Anyone make any sprays? I did. D:


My stats:


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 12, 2008)

i would like to play with people on the 360 version....partially for the achievements


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 16, 2008)

i take it thats not for the 360 version then??


----------



## Nero (Feb 17, 2008)

I bought the orange box for HL2 and the Episodes, TF2 is a nice extra but im more into COD4 online these days


----------



## Citan (Mar 3, 2008)

tfc > tf2.


----------



## sasuke_limays (Mar 3, 2008)

hey guys!!
do you know which game provides free online gameS??


----------



## Pink Floyd (Mar 4, 2008)

Citan said:


> tfc > tf2.



I've played TFC before, and I have to say the Pyro is completely useless in that game. Thats great, because Pyros take no skill. 

Demos are nerfed in TF2 now, so you can't spam and camp spawn. Still didn't solve anything, haha


----------



## Zenou (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't mind the nerf. It makes ammo boxes more useful as well as secondary weapons.

I hope the new map & game mode comes out soon...


----------



## slimscane (Mar 4, 2008)

TFC was completely broken, half the classes were worthless and mines were ridiculous.

I have TF2 on PC, although I haven't played it all that much. I played some last night and had a lot of fun with soldier, so I'll probably start playing a little more often (between all the other games I have to play).

What's your Steam ID?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 6, 2008)

Anyone planning on joining Gamespot's PS3 Team Fortress 2 ?


----------



## froni (Mar 6, 2008)

TFC was great fun clanning, but I still love what they did with TF2.


----------



## Citan (Mar 11, 2008)

slimscane said:


> TFC was completely broken, half the classes were worthless and mines were ridiculous.


To me soldier is still freakin nasty.  On cp2 of dustbowl i went like 45-5 as a soldier.  The only real difference is the slow down of gameplay and making pyro incredibly cheap, and melee attacks doing alot more damage. and wtf is up with the critical shots, to me that just ruins the game.  Tf2 seems like a less toned down version of tfc and that makes me sad   



Dirty Harry said:


> Anyone planning on joining Gamespot's PS3 Team Fortress 2 ?



Id join but i dunno.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Mar 19, 2008)

In TF2, Pyros are extremely cheap and retarded. It doesn't take any skill to use it. All you do is run up on a player, burn them, then retreat. And for some reason, it takes about 5 rockets to kill a Pyro, and 3-4 grenades from a Demoman as well. 

CP2 on Dustbowl is pure Demoman stage on the first point. Get 4 engies, the entire team as demos, and you can camp their spawn everytime. 

In CAL right now.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 19, 2008)

Oreogasm said:


> In TF2, Pyros are extremely cheap and retarded. It doesn't take any skill to use it. All you do is run up on a player, burn them, then retreat. And for some reason, it takes about 5 rockets to kill a Pyro, and 3-4 grenades from a Demoman as well.


Given that you have at least some skill, I'd say the Spy is the cheapest class. 2 points per kill almost guarantees top-ranks in all games, and sapping engineers who like to camp alone is easy money.


> CP2 on Dustbowl is pure Demoman stage on the first point. Get 4 engies, the entire team as demos, and you can camp their spawn everytime.
> 
> In CAL right now.


Don't forget the Engineer exploit overlooking Red's spawn. So cheap, especially in the case when Blue happens to get there.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Mar 20, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> Given that you have at least some skill, I'd say the Spy is the cheapest class. 2 points per kill almost guarantees top-ranks in all games, and sapping engineers who like to camp alone is easy money.


You get a lot of a deaths though. In HLSTAT'ed servers, they have a kill:death count. 



			
				Dirty Harry said:
			
		

> Don't forget the Engineer exploit overlooking Red's spawn. So cheap, especially in the case when Blue happens to get there.


I don't know that one. I do know how to exploit the gates before they open with Soldiers and Demomans on CP2 and 3 on Dustbowl. Everytime I kill someone, my team is like "WTF!?! LOL"


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 20, 2008)

Oreogasm said:


> You get a lot of a deaths though. In HLSTAT'ed servers, they have a kill:death count.


Ah, I forgot. I've been playing on the PS3 servers a bit too much lately.


> I don't know that one. I do know how to exploit the gates before they open with Soldiers and Demomans on CP2 and 3 on Dustbowl. Everytime I kill someone, my team is like "WTF!?! LOL"


Didn't know you could do them with the Demoman. I love to gate-exploit with the Sniper in Dustbowl's CP1.

Oh, and this video shows what I mentioned earlier. Around 5 minutes in.
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=LwNUXDuBzts[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pink Floyd (Mar 21, 2008)

Ahhh, nice. About to test that out.


----------



## Zenou (Apr 19, 2008)

Meet the Scout is out!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 19, 2008)

^Haha, best of them all. And my favorite class too.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 19, 2008)

rofl... I figured it would be funny, but it exceeded my expectations.  I've only seen that one and Meet the Demoman, so I gotta go find some others ;3

Which classes don't have a respective "Meet the..." yet?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 19, 2008)

^The Spy, Sniper, Medic, and Pyro. Pyro should be up next, as it was supposed be aired in place of the Scout, apparently.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 20, 2008)

Anyone here play in on 360? I only got it last thursday, and it takes some gettin' used to, but it's a fun game. Especially enjoy playing Medic, Scout and Engineer.


----------



## Zenou (Apr 20, 2008)

Nope, it sucks for consoles. They're like... 5 updates behind.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 21, 2008)

That's a real damn shame.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 21, 2008)

I rented it twice after convincing some xbot friends to rent it because I do have it on PC and know how great it is.  I tried to get them into it, but they just weren't feeling it.  Anyways, Valve really did drop the ball with the Xbox 360 TF2 launch.  

Whatevs I'll take this game on PC over 360 any day.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 21, 2008)

What classes do you guys main? The Spy and the Scout are my top 2 classes.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm hoping that Valve will give it more attention seeing as it's being released as a stand-alone game. Or at least, I've seen some shots of box-art that make me think that.

I main Engineer (big surprise there, huh?) and Scout at the moment. Can't stand playing as a Sniper. I like playing as a Medic as well.


----------



## Zenou (Apr 21, 2008)

Scout, mainly.


----------



## TDM (Apr 21, 2008)

Gotta love the Pyro. Simplest job in the game, damn near impossible to carry out when you play against soldiers and demomen (nobody likes sticky spamming and rocket juggling). All you can do is hide behind corners and jump out: no offense.

Great for taking out Level 3 Sentries though.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 21, 2008)

The Scout is the main one that I can't really get the hang of at the moment. I seem to do decently with all of the others though.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 21, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I'm hoping that Valve will give it more attention seeing as it's being released as a stand-alone game. Or at least, I've seen some shots of box-art that make me think that.
> 
> I main Engineer (big surprise there, huh?) and Scout at the moment. Can't stand playing as a Sniper. I like playing as a Medic as well.


As of now, the standalone will only be released for the PC. And yeah, EA really needs to bring in another patch for the Orange Box. Too much lag, and the glitch-exploits are just getting ridiculous.


Forgot to mention the Medic. 1-hit crits with the bonesaw ftw.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 22, 2008)

I generally play whatever my team needs at the moment, but according to my stats I play a lot more engineer than I realized.  Seriously... I don't remember playing engineer THAT much.  Whenever I feel like just messing around though I usually find myself playing scout and just batting anyone and everyone I can.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 22, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Anyone here play in on 360? I only got it last thursday, and it takes some gettin' used to, but it's a fun game. Especially enjoy playing Medic, Scout and Engineer.



i do...but i havent been on live much tho 

maybe we can play together sometime in the future since i have just played HL2 and portal...and maybe clicked on TF2 once...who knows..


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 22, 2008)

Haha, well I still have you in my friend-list, so that shouldn't be too hard to arrange.


----------



## Zenou (Apr 22, 2008)

Ignore the Scout time-played, I got hit with the stat bug.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm mostly either Demo, Spy or Sniper. I only switch to counter annoying bitches like the Pyro and Scout. Sometimes I become an engy because I'm lazy to move around.


Add me on Steam, if you guys play on the PC;


*Obsoleted*


----------



## froni (Apr 24, 2008)

I play soldier or engineer, but pyro is great vs spys, much improvement to the pryo, in tfc they sucked.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Apr 25, 2008)

They should have never touched the pyro. Its for noobs who can't play a more challenging class.


----------



## Zenou (Apr 27, 2008)

Got a great deathcam pic last night.


*makes it my background*


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 28, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Haha, well I still have you in my friend-list, so that shouldn't be too hard to arrange.



Hm, funny avatar/sig, where'd you get it (reps)


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 28, 2008)

The big update comes out tomorrow D:


Brace yourselves for hordes of people playing medic who don't know what the fuck they are doing, or are just cheevo whoring.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm a pretty good medic when I don't get crit in the face all the time.


----------



## Zenou (Apr 29, 2008)

According to the mailing list, the update is due any second now.

[EDIT]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 17, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=MxW9PrNBCns&watch_response[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mugiwara (Jun 17, 2008)

Hells yeah, I play TF2... Sometimes 

Tell me if you want to play for SteamID


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 26, 2008)

Hate pyros with a passion. 

Meet the Sniper is probably the best video they made.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 27, 2008)

I just had a chance to play it today. It's very fun.


----------



## Zenou (Jul 1, 2008)

Another update today. Fixes Spy's issue of getting caught inside people. Yay!


----------



## c_wong428 (Jul 4, 2008)

Sometimes play if BF2 is down/no servers. 


Mostly sniper, medic and soldier.


----------



## Zenou (Jul 15, 2008)

Had a 1vs1, made some gifs of my play


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 15, 2008)

Were there boundaries? Well, either way, that was pretty bad for the Heavy. XD


----------



## c_wong428 (Jul 15, 2008)

The person laying Heavy was HORRIBLE.


Also: riding enemy heavies = FUNFUNFUNFUN


----------



## Zaru (Jul 30, 2008)

I got to buy this game quite late, but I finally started. After about 20 hours, I still can't see any reason to get tired of it.
The game doesn't take itself too serious and the graphics style is appealing.

Who's still playing?


----------



## Crowe (Aug 18, 2008)

Do you still play? If so here's my friend username in case you want to play together; this is a shared account though, it's not really mine :<

mister. chx ~


----------



## Darklyre (Aug 20, 2008)

IS GREATEST UPDATE EVER

"My blood! H-he punched out all my blood!"


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 20, 2008)

A wasted "Meet the..." video, for a Sandvich. >___>


----------



## Kamina (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm surprised i still have not bought this, but i will do soon..


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 21, 2008)

Bough the pc version but I keep getting server not responding when I try to connect to any game.


----------



## Sindri (Aug 21, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Bough the pc version but I keep getting server not responding when I try to connect to any game.



I got that alot i just kept trying different servers eventually i'd get in.  I haven't played TF since i had to reformat afew months ago might dust the orange box off and give it another go, always did enjoy enraging people with the Scout.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 28, 2008)

Shit I didn't even play since the heavy update
I need to


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SLe8lg9G0c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Aug 28, 2008)

What the hell, finger cannon


----------



## Sindri (Aug 29, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SLe8lg9G0c[/YOUTUBE]



Gonna have to have a go at doing that looks fun.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2008)

I WANNA FINGERBANG-BANG YOU


----------



## Ketchups (Sep 5, 2008)

Getting a new comp next week, and buying The Orange Box along with it. Can't wait to play some TF2. I played the original and I loved to fool around as a Spy.


----------



## Zenou (Sep 11, 2008)

Farming the sandvich achievement was hilarious. I was in a server with 3 friends and we all stood around eating it.

It felt like a lunch break around the water cooler at work.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 12, 2008)

Did you all stand around a dispenser?


----------



## Coconut (Oct 30, 2008)

Can't get enough of this game, I hope more updates for other classes come soon. The new update they added recently didn't fix the glitch on goldrush on stage 2 the prep time sniper glitch, exploiters!


----------



## Zaru (Dec 2, 2008)

Thread needs more love.

Recently got around playing more of this again, got all pyro unlocks. And one away from the second medic achievement.

Though I suck too much at playing heavy to get all three unlocks.

Also:


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 2, 2008)

Ah, 300 Heavy never gets old. I need to get back into TF2, if only to get back into the finger-cannon/boxing spirit, with the Heavy.

Also:


----------



## Zenou (Dec 2, 2008)

I've still been playing daily. Here's hoping the next update is Spy or Scout.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 3, 2008)

Spy or scout? I play neither much. The Soldier could need some.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 3, 2008)

I want more Meet The... vids. D:


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 3, 2008)

Soldiers are overkill, as it is, in my opinion. Fucking crit-rockets.

Didn't Valve say no more updates until 2009? Shit.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 3, 2008)

Considering the fact that 09 is only around 27 days away, it could be worse. =p


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 3, 2008)

True, and considering they finished their part in L4D quite a while ago..

Random gameplay video; Wonderwall/Soldier. Wish I was as proficient with rocket-jumping, as he is.
[YOUTUBE]YzqvTN0GKp0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Dec 3, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> Soldiers are overkill, as it is, in my opinion. Fucking crit-rockets.



Well I meant more in terms of versatility, no need to make them stronger.

But yeah, crit rockets are crazy. It's funny if you fire rockets at random spots in 2fort and always kill some hiding sniper with a crit rocket.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 3, 2008)

No, I personally don't find soldiers overkill. Pyro's are overkill considering the difficulty of the class. I have mastered the sticky jumping around corners fully now, it's not hard to sticky jump but try to get around sharp corners lol, I love jumping around the opposing team and bottling the medics.

DH: Wow, that guy have an incredible aim. Shotgun is sooo underrated.


----------



## Zenou (Dec 11, 2008)

SCOUT UPDATE NEXT. BUFF FOR ENGINEER AND SPY.



[EDIT] Oh god wow. "Next few days" in Valve time now means "tonight". Buff update is out already.



[EDIT 2] Don't cloak as an overhealed Spy.


----------



## Murderous Intent (Dec 12, 2008)

Link removed

Link removed

Might have been posted before but not that important, worth watching twice! Almost pissed my pants during the second video from laughing!

Ontopic, I play a lot with my brother in heavy-medic combo. 

What the hell is sticky jumping btw?


----------



## Zenou (Dec 12, 2008)

Sticky jumping = using stickies to jump.


----------



## Murderous Intent (Dec 12, 2008)

eh lulz, of course, I have tf2 in my native language which is not english.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 15, 2008)

I think I can now say that ctf_well is my favourite map.

I'm mediocre on other maps but on that one I kinda DOMINATE.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 15, 2008)

I really hate the symmetrical maps.


Did most of those stats come through the Heavy? Crazy, either way.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2008)

Well I only played heavy in that one game.

The players weren't that good though, I could take on 3 heavies from the other team ALONE without even being healed


Edit: Just played there again, and I think that's the best kill/death ratio I'll ever get (over 7:1)



Now just one more achievement to get the last unlock


----------



## Zenou (Dec 16, 2008)

I love symmetrical when teams have the same goals. Keeps it balanced. And I love Badlands, but let me know if you ever find a 24/7 Badlands. ;.;


----------



## Crowe (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh, very nice Zaru. 23 dominations all in all lol. I also got my boxing gloves unlocked today xD

Did fairly good as heavy even though it's one of my least favorite classes.

Anyway I was playing dustbowl stage 2 the other day and when the round started the fence which closes off stage one wasn't there so I ran to that side and all the way to the red base in stage 1. So I run back very confused and to my dismay see that they put up the fence and I can't get back to stage 2.

We were 2 medics and a demo, the demo killed himself and the medic disconnected, lol noob, while I ran around exploring stage 1 lol.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 21, 2008)

This game is so fucking fun. Why aren't more people playing it!? 

Just had probably one of my better gaming moments in pl_goldrush, even managed to stay as MVP (by a huge margin) while talking to my annoying ex on phone. 202 kills 20 deaths and ~45 destructions.

This screenshot was taken earlier today, I think I had 11 or 12 dominations at the same time. WITHOUT a medic, the medic healed his "friend": 



I had a very good gaming day today 

</e-penis>


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2008)

Why doesn't more?


----------



## Munken (Dec 21, 2008)

I came across this weird bug when I was playing yesterday, I somehow spawned as a heavy with pyro gear.


----------



## Munken (Jan 21, 2009)

new class?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 28, 2009)

Dammit dammit DAMMIT

I'm so fucking outclassed I'm not even a meat shield.


----------



## Darklyre (Jan 28, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Dammit dammit DAMMIT
> 
> I'm so fucking outclassed I'm not even a meat shield.



Go play TF2 on easy mode: W+M1 Pyro.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 29, 2009)

Doesn't work.

Chasing after people they never catch on fire.

Even when I am a backruning Scout however they always always always catch me


----------



## Wesley (Jan 29, 2009)

I quit playing after the Heavy recieved a shitty upgrade.  New mini-gun is worthless.


----------



## Munken (Jan 29, 2009)

should've given us a helmet instead, fucking snipers


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 29, 2009)

As a Heavy I worry far more about Demoes and Soldiers than I do snipers

Hell, Pyros and other Heavies are also higher on my list.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 29, 2009)

Demo men are assholes.  Most broken class I say.


----------



## Darklyre (Jan 30, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I quit playing after the Heavy recieved a shitty upgrade.  New mini-gun is worthless.



It's not meant to be used on every map. You use the Natascha when on flagdef and in midfield to slow down incoming enemies to allow your allies to reach them before they hit your base. On offense, you should almost always use Sasha.





The Pink Ninja said:


> Doesn't work.
> 
> Chasing after people they never catch on fire.
> 
> Even when I am a backruning Scout however they always always always catch me



Well, you should never chase people with the flamethrower out unless they're already in range. Chasing with the flamethrower is misleading, because the flame hitbox is actually shorter than the graphic. On the other hand, backpedaling with the flamethrower stretches out the hitbox to longer than the actual flame graphic.

When using the pyro, try finding a ledge that you can jump down on enemies from. Your goal shouldn't be to get kills, but instead to set as many people on fire as possible and then get the fuck out of Dodge (unless you're on a CP, in which case you should burn everyone and then pull out the Axtinguisher). Pyros are meant for disruption, not straight killing. People tend to fall back and spread apart when set on fire. In addition, pyros have the ability to completely stuff an ubercharge by airblasting the medic away from the target, or by puffing both medic and uberchargee into a corner and never letting them move.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 30, 2009)

Darklyre said:


> It's not meant to be used on every map. You use the Natascha when on flagdef and in midfield to slow down incoming enemies to allow your allies to reach them before they hit your base. On offense, you should almost always use Sasha.



That's all a lie.  Sasha works just as well and usually better on a general basis.  It's not like Natascha has a higher accuracy to make that slow work for you beyond close range.


----------



## Darklyre (Jan 30, 2009)

Wesley said:


> That's all a lie.  Sasha works just as well and usually better on a general basis.  It's not like Natascha has a higher accuracy to make that slow work for you beyond close range.



It's not meant to work for you. I use the Natascha on flagdef to slow down cappers so that my teammates can kill them before they get too far. It's also useful if you've got pyro allies, as you can slow down an enemy group and let the pyro rush up more quickly.


----------



## Zenou (Feb 17, 2009)

OHHH FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKK


----------



## Wesley (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey great.  That might actually make me use scout.  I'm not exactly super great at running around jumping over everything and everyone.  I just hope it's actually accurate.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 19, 2009)

Ooooooooooh, Sandman.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Feb 19, 2009)

I KNEW IT. A WOODEN BAT. And the ball stun works on ubers, lul.

Now if Valve would finally give the 360 those god damned updates.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 26, 2009)

I CAME FIRST IN A GAME


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 4, 2009)

Gah, No, I'm still shit, it's just I'm average when playing the Heavy (And only the Heavy) and/or on a winning team and/or playing in the middle of the day when the good player aren't on.

I'm trying other classes and with every one I get raped. Even the Sniper which I thought I was okay at I can't hit anyone or anything. The top guy on my team and the opposing team in the game I was just played were Pyroes, there were loads of great Pyroes. I tried the class and couldn't do shit. What was I doing wrong? I have no idea.

Also, yes, against a Scout with a bit of open space and who knows what they're doing they can easily beat me if I'm the Heavy. I can't even touch them.

I need to find a big active server filled with shitty player.


----------



## Zenou (Mar 5, 2009)

Here's me and my buddy Sandman:
Never die! (Cave Story. Free game that kicks ballz!)

Good times.


----------



## Darklyre (Mar 8, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Gah, No, I'm still shit, it's just I'm average when playing the Heavy (And only the Heavy) and/or on a winning team and/or playing in the middle of the day when the good player aren't on.
> 
> I'm trying other classes and with every one I get raped. Even the Sniper which I thought I was okay at I can't hit anyone or anything. The top guy on my team and the opposing team in the game I was just played were Pyroes, there were loads of great Pyroes. I tried the class and couldn't do shit. What was I doing wrong? I have no idea.
> 
> ...



Playing with shitty players is a sure way to stay shitty yourself.

Pyro is easy as shit as long as you don't run out blindly. Use the side paths and spray every single person on your team to uncover spies, or stand near a sentry nest to do the same. You'll get a couple points just by doing that. If you can get behind an enemy group, run up to the medic and spray away. There's a reason people call pyros the "W+M1" class. The only class pairing deadlier than a Heavy + Medic is the Pyro + Medic.

One area you can do this in is 2Fort. As long as your battlements are covered, wait for an enemy group to walk into the front of your base. Give them a second or two, then drop down from your battlements and backburn them.

With heavies, learn to jump and wind at the same time. Essentially, anytime you're going to shoot, jump first, so you don't lose as much momentum during the windup. The heavy's firing cone is improved, to the point where you have a very reliable chance of screwing with a sniper's aim from opposite 2Fort battlements.

As scout, your job is not to kill the enemy. It's to wear them down with opportunistic attacks. Use the FAN for this, as it shoots the initial shots faster than the Scattergun and has knockback to help your escape. The Bonk juice is nice, but your pistol is better to plink at people with.

Sniping's a good job, mate easy as long as you learn when to shoot. You don't necessarily need a full charge to get a kill. Always aim for the head, if possible, and if not, aim directly for the torso. If someone gets close, immediately backpedal and switch to the SMG. Your main problem is spies and pyros that run up behind you, and demomen shooting stickies from out of sight.

Medic is easy. All you gotta do is stand behind your heal target at all times and watch out for spies. If someone is specifically trying to kill you and they're too close for your buddy to kill them, switch to the Blutsauger and fire while backpedaling.

Soldiers should always aim at the ground, not the target. Splash damage = win. Against pyros, you should always try to keep them away from you. Rocketjumps are nice but they're situational. Use them to get on top of the 2Fort battlements or on top of Point B in Gravel Pit.

Demomen are easy mode as long as you learn how to use midair stickies. Charge up your stickygun, then shoot it on a higher arc than normal. When the sticky is next to the enemy, hit ignite. It'll explode whether it's in the air or on the ground.

Engineers are very useful on offense, and not just because of teleporters. Use your SG to protect your furthest CP, or alternatively drop a level 1 SG and immediately switch to your shotgun/pistol as an offensive engy. Level 1 SGs are cheap and have an immediate impact, in that they can deter scouts and medics very easily. A group of Engies can rush a CP simply by dropping SGs as soon as they're in range and immediately kamikazeing the enemy.

Spies are still hard, but they can now pick up enemy guns and ammo to recharge their cloak, plus they can switch enemy weapons while disguised to make you look more like a real player. Figure out which entry the enemy is going in, and choose another path. You don't necessarily have to DO anything, just reporting enemy disposition and SG placement is a big help. If there's a giant SG nest stalling your team, coordinate your attack with a pyro/heavy. Run in and spam the sapper, followed by the enemy attacking during the SG's incapacitation.


----------



## Goodfellow (Mar 21, 2009)

Pyro is a good starting class TPN.

It's is pretty easy to get results as long as you don't w+m1 all the time. Normal flamer, shotty and axtinguisher seems at least to me to be the all around most useful setup. If you get yourself into trouble you use the airblast to put some distance between yourself and your enemy, and you pick off anything outside your range with the shotty. The axtinguisher is more situational, but very useful to quickly dispatch burning high-health enemies. Also, get familiar with your flame. It's not a blunt object, it's a soft, gentle breeze. Of burning death.

Or you could try the heavy I suppose. Vanilla setup is usually the best (fists or KGB isn't that big a difference, because honestly, you won't be punching anything anyway), although if there's few medics around you could always consider the sandvich. Then it's all about knowing what gets you killed. Aim is optional. Whenever you die, ask yourself why.

And check your back for spies. Always.



Darklyre said:


> Spies are still hard, but they can now pick up enemy guns and ammo to recharge their cloak, plus they can switch enemy weapons while disguised to make you look more like a real player. Figure out which entry the enemy is going in, and choose another path. You don't necessarily have to DO anything, just reporting enemy disposition and SG placement is a big help. If there's a giant SG nest stalling your team, coordinate your attack with a pyro/heavy. Run in and spam the sapper, followed by the enemy attacking during the SG's incapacitation.



I've never understood what's so hard about spies. It's different, sure, but not exactly hard. As long as you avoid common newby mistakes you'll be fine.

With "newby mistakes" I mean: 
Relying on your disguise, acting without any cloak, trying to kill classes that moves faster than you and thinking that you got a chance against an engineer just 'cause Valve gave you a sapper.

Those things takes some training and experience to do ('sides relying on disguise one. Just don't do that).


----------



## Midus (Mar 23, 2009)

I really need to start playing this again. Especially since Scouts got updated and I mainly play scout. Feels like a chore to learn everything over again though.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 23, 2009)

Pyro on ctf_hydro. Best way to farm points and achievements EVER


----------



## Murderous Intent (Mar 25, 2009)

scout update is the biggest piece of fail I have ever seen. That shit really ruins playing a medic, once you have uber this is what mostly happens: before you activate it some spy is trying to fit his knife in your bhole, you run into a lost pyro who happens to sneak up from behind with a backburner and up until the scout update my favorite one, a lost bullet from a sniper hits you straight in the head. But now, when I finally have an uber and everything is going according to plan, some little wimpy scout is fucking up my uber!

Dont even get me started at the force a nature, fkn piss.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm actually good now. Just on my epically hard server yesterday someone said I was one of the best players on the server.

And when I played on a shitty server I practically soloed the whole enemy team


----------



## Morpheus (Apr 13, 2009)

Was anyone else expecting a Spy update instead of Sniper next? I don't see the reason behind a sniper update, when it's one of the most played classes.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 13, 2009)

Morpheus said:


> Was anyone else expecting a Spy update instead of Sniper next? I don't see the reason behind a sniper update, when it's one of the most played classes.



What we getting for Sniper?  I haven't played since the Heavy got ripped off.


----------



## Munken (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 13, 2009)

Oooh, Snipers.

I'm a pretty good anti-sniper sniper so this should be lol for me.



Morpheus said:


> Was anyone else expecting a Spy update instead of Sniper next? I don't see the reason behind a sniper update, when it's one of the most played classes.



Spys are heavily played by pro players and they're a fucking nightmare.



Wesley said:


> What we getting for Sniper?  I haven't played since the Heavy got ripped off.





Munken said:


>



Ooooh, anti-spy cloaking weapon?


----------



## Wesley (Apr 14, 2009)

Almost no point in playing anymore is there?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 14, 2009)

No when the opposing Team has Mr Crow and /A/nton Chigur and you need to defend


----------



## Art of Run (Apr 14, 2009)

Pref. Class pyro with backburner equipped, easy, cheap, fun.


----------



## Goodfellow (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh god, I might get my suit dirty!!


----------



## Cloud Nine (Apr 27, 2009)

man. i jumped into this game late (like, february 09 late), and even though i'm new to the whole fps genre i'm having fun. usually i'll play medic, soldier, or pyro, since i feel like i can do some good with those classes. one of these days i'll become good enough to play a decent engie.

my steam id is pennelini, i'd love to play with some NFers. c:


----------



## Midus (Apr 27, 2009)

Semi-related note. Anyone here play Gang Garrison 2? Its a TF2 "demake". 

8bit TF2 basically.


----------



## Thelonious (Apr 29, 2009)

As soon as I get my main desktop up and running, I'll reinstall TF2 and get to snoiping. I'll make sure to post my new Steam account once everything is back up.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 29, 2009)

If anyone wants to look me up on Steam I'm The Pink Ninja


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Apr 29, 2009)

Midus said:


> Semi-related note. Anyone here play Gang Garrison 2? Its a TF2 "demake".
> 
> 8bit TF2 basically.



As awesome as the real thing. Infiltrator = reel skill.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 30, 2009)

Guh, that's it, I'm quitting TF2. It's just not fun anymore.


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 1, 2009)

why's that? D:


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 1, 2009)

I'm fodder : /


----------



## Crowe (May 1, 2009)

Feel free to add steam.

I play quite often, way more often then I should. 380h played time as demoman; says it all.

RE: Being fodder:
We've all been fodder. I didn't think too much of it but I knew I sucked. Then maybe after a month or two people started complimenting me and some even added me as friends to ask for tips on how to play better. I spent 7 years playing Counter-strike so it might be the ol CS genes in me.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 1, 2009)

I've clocked in over a hundred hours now and I've actually gotten worse : /


----------



## Wesley (May 1, 2009)

mistah pek said:


> I play quite often, way more often then I should. *380h played time as demoman*; says it all.



You're the reason I stopped playing!  Out of all the classes in the game, the one I hate the most is demoman.  The do-it-all class.  About the only class that isn't outright beaten by them are snipers and that's only if the snipers have a bit of range on them.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 1, 2009)

I just can't play snipers because all the servers these days seem to be filled with super snipers. They know where the middle of the screen is, jump about, scope up and instantly get a headshot.

Plus I can't hit for shit anyway.

Good Demoes make attacking on some maps totally impossible, like stage three of Dustbowl or point B or Steel. You just can't get past their spam.


----------



## Crowe (May 1, 2009)

TPN: I am 99% sure that those guys played Quake/Counter-strike before. I used to be quite good with the scout and awp, sniper weapon, in Counter-strike and when I started playing TF2, it only took me like a day and I was better then most at it.



Wesley said:


> You're the reason I stopped playing!  Out of all the classes in the game, the one I hate the most is demoman.  The do-it-all class.  About the only class that isn't outright beaten by them are snipers and that's only if the snipers have a bit of range on them.


Sorry :}

I'm not a camper though nor do I like to sit and wait; I use the grenades more then the sticky's - so more nade spamming then sticky camping. Very impatient and aggressive playstyle. Camping demomen and nade spamming does annoy me too though that's why I have played so much to become better then other demomen :ho

I've been playing Spy a lot lately too and I'm doing really good so far; the whole ammo/cloak thingy and the _new_ backstab, made the class a lot better.


----------



## Muk (May 1, 2009)

i miss enemy territory 

all these classes seem to follow the same suit


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 2, 2009)

I used to enjoy TF2 so much. Now I can't stand it. It's just a depressing experience for me.


----------



## Midus (May 4, 2009)

Wesley said:


> You're the reason I stopped playing!  Out of all the classes in the game, the one I hate the most is demoman.  The do-it-all class.  About the only class that isn't outright beaten by them are snipers and that's only if the snipers have a bit of range on them.



As someone who plays a ton of Demoman, I can tell you that Demomen can be easily overtaken if you know what you're doing. Every class has a counter tactic and we are no exception. Don't quit just because you haven't found the counter yet. 

Hint. We suck at close range and distances. If we can't set up for a situation we're dead. I also play Scout and I can easily take out a Demoman by invading their space. If they don't have stickies set up and don't get a lucky shot with pipe bomb, then they're dead. We can't do anything at mid to close range. Learn the timing on Nade reloading and count nades.


----------



## Goodfellow (May 5, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I just can't play snipers because all the servers these days seem to be filled with super snipers. They know where the middle of the screen is, jump about, scope up and instantly get a headshot.
> 
> Plus I can't hit for shit anyway.
> 
> Good Demoes make attacking on some maps totally impossible, like stage three of Dustbowl or point B or Steel. You just can't get past their spam.



You need a breath of fresh air. Have you tried spying yet?

(It's common knowledge that all spies starts out by acknowledging the fact that they can't hit the broad side of the barn with a flame thrower)

Also, regarding Demomen, they really aren't that hard to beat. You just need to get the jump on them. Then they turn into a poor man's Soldier. 

Like all combat, it's about realizing when you're at an advantage/disadvantage. As a rule of the thumb, if the demoman is able to use stickies in direct combat without hurting himself, you're in a poor position and should momentarily pull back to regroup and attack from a different direction. Don't try to push closer, that will only make you easier to aim at, something the Demoman (with his hard to aim weapons) will be very pleased off.

Usually though, the first step to beating a demoman is to not walking into sticky traps like an idiot

(Although, I do have a poor scope of experience when it comes to advising direct confrontation I suppose, as I mostly play pyro or spy. But from a pyro's or revolvering spy's perspective, my advice is ace!)

Now on another note, time for me to whine a bit. Or at least be a bit of a Nostalgiafag. Anyway.

I miss the old spy! The good old honest fubared spy that had to wait thirty seconds to recharge his cloak and had a fifty-fifty chance of missing his backstab because the enemy moved away while he was waiting for the knife to land. Those were the good old days, I miss them


----------



## Crowe (May 6, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dn9970dxQ2g[/YOUTUBE]

Beginning is a bit slow but from 2:35 onwards it's fucking aceee


----------



## Wesley (May 6, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Also, regarding Demomen, they really aren't that hard to beat. You just need to get the jump on them. Then they turn into a poor man's Soldier.
> 
> Like all combat, it's about realizing when you're at an advantage/disadvantage. As a rule of the thumb, if the demoman is able to use stickies in direct combat without hurting himself, you're in a poor position and should momentarily pull back to regroup and attack from a different direction. Don't try to push closer, that will only make you easier to aim at, something the Demoman (with his hard to aim weapons) will be very pleased off.
> 
> ...



I mostly play Heavy or Engineer.  Fodder classes for Demomen basically.  Other than that, I've seen some very good Demomen absolutely destroy all comers, except for snipers.  Practiced use of induced critical stickies makes everyone else dead.  Just too much firepower and AOE.

As for getting the drop on them, that applies to all classes.  Even the heavy won't last long if he's caught by surprise.  It's not really fair to say that there's nothing wrong with a class, simply because they're potentionally vunerable.


----------



## Goodfellow (May 7, 2009)

It's true that everyone is more vulnerable when surprised, it's just so that I think demomen are so in particular (demomen and heavies to be specific. And of course snipers, but they are a category for themselves when it comes to "vulnerable when surprised") because of the way their primary means of defense work. To keep an enemy from himself, the demoman is reliant on stickies or accurate shooting as a deterrent for enemy advances.

Unfortunately for the demoman, his pipes are all but accurate, as you might've noticed if you've ever played as one. So ideally, when fighting an enemy, the demoman will want to box him in with stickies to stop him from dodging and weaving, thus making it easier for the demoman player to actually hit something with his stickies. Doing this isn't easy though. The sticky launcher got a poor rate of fire, and faster classes will simply cross the distance between him and you before you're able to create said sticky defense! 

With that said Wesley, the classes you specialize in aren't exactly the ones that exceed at fighting against the demoman, as you yourself said. The heavy is far to slow to catch up to a demoman, meaning you'll always end up in his optimal killzone, and you can't move out of it either, and as a engineer...Well, the only thing more dangerous solo engineer than a demoman is a spy who's good at stab'n'sap. If you want to kill demomen you want to be a scout, spy or pyro. In the hands of a good player playing one of these classes demomen becomes easy pickings, trust me (because I kill demomen all the time as a spy and pyro without them ever being much of a threat to my life, and I'm not even a good player).

Yet the demoman still remains one of the top tier classes (together with the scout and the sniper IMO). Note that when I'm talking about top tier classes in this case, I'm not specifically talking about who's the strongest, but who benefits the most from being played by skilled players. Demomen, scouts and snipers in the right hands will jump almost exponentially in lethality rate when someone with a laser aim plays them, there's no way of getting around this.

But I doubt you'll met many of those players when you play on your average public server.

(By the way, the actual top tier classes should be the ones most common in competitive play I believe. That is; scouts, medics, soldiers and demoman, the holy quartet of competitive TF2 gaming. The sniper is a runner up I suppose, but he has a bit too narrow role and too slow kill rate to really move up to the top)


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 7, 2009)

I've seen snipers constantly at the top on my server.

Spies too.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 7, 2009)

I used to enjoy this game, but honestly, I don't find it amusing or fun anymore


----------



## Goodfellow (May 7, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I've seen snipers constantly at the top on my server.
> 
> Spies too.



It's easy to get to the top of the server if you're a good spy/sniper and the map favors you. I mean, you get twice the points for your kills, and your killrate isn't cripplingly lower than other players' if you know your stuff


----------



## Wesley (May 7, 2009)

Sticky doesn't have a low rate of fire.  Hell, it's range isn't even that low when you account for effective range of most weapons in the game, where the spread keeps the damage and accuracy low at mid range.  

I mean, if the Heavy had actually got anything worthwhile in that update of his, a means of fighting on his feet or at mid to long ranges, I wouldn't have stopped playing.  But no, he got a sandvich, which while amusing doesn't really offer anything, since there are plenty of healing paks on most maps, not to mention medics, a set of gloves that need a critical KO to occur for them to work (I know there's some way of getting a critical to happen when you want it to, but that's a bug as far as I'm concerned), and a mini-gun that is practically identical to the original, except it deals half as much damage while supposedly inflicting a slow effect that I've never been able to notice in the least.

My favorite classes, are the most worthless classes.  Everyone hates defensive play and it shows.  Even in DOTA, which has the word *DEFENSE* at the start of it's name is now more about offense and killing the opposing team and their base, than defending your own holdings.

At least I still have Tower Defense.  For now...


----------



## Goodfellow (May 7, 2009)

Are you kidding me? The stickies are painfully slow to become active, to reload and to shoot. There's like what, a 0,5 seconds delay between each shot and a further 0,5 seconds for the sticky to become active. That's a full second of pain waiting for you per sticky!

Anyway, you shouldn't feel cheated by the updates. So far, the only guys who has gotten anything actually worthwhile is the medic and the pyro. And in the pyro's case it was the vanilla gun who got the worthwhile update!

Vanilla heavy is love


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 7, 2009)

It's slow to fire, but considering it's area of effect and damage and the Demo's above average HP that's hardly an issue.


----------



## Goodfellow (May 8, 2009)

Sheesh, there's no persuading you people huh?

Demomen aren't that scary to fight.


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 15, 2009)

anyone checked out the TF2 blog lately? they've been updating like crazy. 

also, it looks like that sniper update never really was on our side.


----------



## Goodfellow (May 15, 2009)

Yeah I've seen it. I loved how they first ended it with "When the pyro hears this she'll be inconsolable." but then changed it to "Pyro's going to be inconsolable now"

As a spy I am very pleased with these news

edit: Also, Saxton Hale is totally the Sniper's dad, and he's a spy.


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 15, 2009)

someone on /v/ just said the same thing about that guy, something along the lines of "he sells products that help kill his own son, then expresses disappointment with his psychotic line of work?" 

i'm not great at keeping an eye on the cloak meter, so that cloak and dagger spy watch is looking real nice. bet the dead ringer's going to drive people crazy.


----------



## Goodfellow (May 16, 2009)

Cloud Nine said:


> someone on /v/ just said the same thing about that guy, something along the lines of "he sells products that help kill his own son, then expresses disappointment with his psychotic line of work?"
> 
> i'm not great at keeping an eye on the cloak meter, so that cloak and dagger spy watch is looking real nice. bet the dead ringer's going to drive people crazy.



Yeah, I like the looks of the Cloak and Dagger too. It seems like it'll be really helpful when you're trying to get deep into enemy territory and simple cloaking won't give you time enough (goldrush stage one last cap comes to mind. Very luck related that one). I'm a bit confused about the Dead Ringer though. I think it would make more sense as an exchange for the revolver, but some people seems to think it'll just be another cloak mode. But in that case, what's the payoff?

Anyway, yeah, that guy who's selling the spy stuff is so the Sniper's dad. And that means that the Sniper's last name is Hale.  Meaning that the Sniper must be named "Sniper Hale"


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 16, 2009)

Why the Spy update?

To avoid rage from Spies over the Sniper shield.

The shield sucks away. A Scoped Sniper can be easily killed by a Spy with his revolver and can't get away as fast due to the shield.


----------



## Goodfellow (May 16, 2009)

Basically, they've added in the Spy update to stop everyone from sitting in corners of the opposite side of the map and not actually do anything.

Now I'm expecting that the demoman and the engineer both will get updated at the same time as well (after the soldier probably)

Meanwhile, the shield is slightly more useful for groups of snipers. You usually can't revolver everyone down without someone noticing and killing you.

That bow looks like fun though! It might be tricky to aim it, but I think that if you're good at it it'll be very rewarding


----------



## Zenou (May 17, 2009)

GENTLEMEN.

I give you Meet the Spy. Leaked.


----------



## Goodfellow (May 17, 2009)

That. Was. Beyond. Awesome.

I wonder why it leaked though?

edit: Yup, as I suspected, it was done on purpose. It appears that valve had uploaded the video on their youtube channel, and when a whole three persons had seen it they removed it again!

By then people were already spreading it though.

They are trolling us so bad right now


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 17, 2009)

Pretty win

But the poor Sniper is getting pissed on pretty bad here


----------



## Goodfellow (May 17, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Pretty win
> 
> But the poor Sniper is getting pissed on pretty bad here



He deserves it

Anyway, new theory. The Red Sniper and the BLU scout is half-brothers. Do I need to show my proof?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 17, 2009)

The Spy is the Scout's dad 

And I kinda feel the Spy is getting unfair treatment here. He spoils someone else's update and gets the best movie by far.


----------



## Keaton (May 17, 2009)

And the Pyro is the Scout's mom.  Or not.


----------



## Munken (May 17, 2009)

Best "meet the" video by far


----------



## Crowe (May 17, 2009)

Video was hilarious >D


The Pink Ninja said:


> The Spy is the Scout's dad
> 
> And I kinda feel the Spy is getting unfair treatment here. He spoils someone else's update and gets the best movie by far.


Yeah, ValvE are a bunch of spies! Honestly, it does seem like they favor the spy; the spy didnt need the latest update yet it still got it.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 17, 2009)

Sniper need a great third unlock with a cool video to go with it otherwise he's just getting hosed


----------



## Felix (May 17, 2009)

I like to see the Spy getting such a good treatment.
The Spy was so useless in TFC


----------



## Crowe (May 17, 2009)

Did anyone see this? Pyro gender found out! Someone mentioned there being a flower in the locker room, next to the pyro's pyro suit.


----------



## Goodfellow (May 18, 2009)

mistah pek said:


> Did anyone see this? Pyro gender found out! Someone mentioned there being a flower in the locker room, next to the pyro's pyro suit.



Yah, I was lucky enough to see it right before they changed it


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 18, 2009)

Pyro is a dude, Valve are just trolling you


----------



## Crowe (May 18, 2009)

Maybe but there's a purse / hat with a flower in Pyro's locker, above the pyro suit.

Pyro is the scouts mom obviously.

Scouts mom is hot.

Pyro is hot.

I'll never hurt a pyro again.


----------



## Keaton (May 18, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if the Pyro would turn out to be a woman. Can't wait for Meet the Pyro and Medic.


----------



## Goodfellow (May 19, 2009)

The spa heals all wounds in seconds.

Wat?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 19, 2009)

I think they're having fun with it


----------



## Crowe (May 19, 2009)

Sniper update was a spai.


----------



## Felix (May 19, 2009)

It's with Blog posts like these that we see. Valve keeps the charm in the gaming industry, where most of the companies are souless and cold


----------



## Wesley (May 19, 2009)

Kind of a reminder that the fact that friendly fire isn't implemented is the only thing keeping the Spy from being the most broken class in the game.


----------



## Zaru (May 19, 2009)

The spy trailer was just too great. Looking forward to a pyro one


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 19, 2009)

Pyro's one should be musical.


----------



## Wesley (May 19, 2009)

I think Meet the Heavy is the most accurate portrayal of a class; very sentimental, but impotently sprays his big gun around with nothing to show for it at the end.  That's the heavy class in a nutshell.


----------



## Felix (May 19, 2009)

The Ambassador looks way to powerful


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 19, 2009)

Yeah, I predict losing a straightforward fight against a Spy armed with that before the Spy Rush is over


----------



## Goodfellow (May 19, 2009)

Hmm, my theory that the "Dead Ringer" was meant as a revolver substitute has probably been jossed now with the announcement of the Ambassador. Pity too, I think the Dead Ringer would've worked much better as I first imagined it

The Ambassador Get though (it'll probably end up replacing the old revolver altogether like the blutsauger did. Most spies view their revolver as an utility tool, not something you take fourth in a ditch effort to save your worthless shapeshifting weasel skin. That's what cloaking is for)

edit: By the way, do you guys think the last segment of the update will be the Sniper announcing his new melee weapon by killing the spy with it for stealing his update?

edit edit: By the way, did you guys interpret it as the Ambassador would do actual headshot, or just that its shots wouldn't stray a bit like the old revolver? Because I interpreted it as the latter.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 19, 2009)

Obviously the latter.

If he could head shot they'd have said, and that would be really OP.


----------



## Goodfellow (May 20, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Obviously the latter.
> 
> If he could head shot they'd have said, and that would be really OP.



Yeah. There seemed to be some confusion about it though, just because Valve had to add "sniper" to the sentence

Imagine being able to snipe at will with a six bullet revolver. To begin with, all engineers and snipers would be FUCKED. THROUGH THE HOLE IN THEIR HEAD.


----------



## Wesley (May 20, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Yeah. There seemed to be some confusion about it though, just because Valve had to add "sniper" to the sentence
> 
> Imagine being able to snipe at will with a six bullet revolver. To begin with, all engineers and snipers would be FUCKED. THROUGH THE HOLE IN THEIR HEAD.



It's basically a charged sniper rifle with no zoom?  That's bulls-.  I demand that the heavy get a redo with his update!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 20, 2009)

What I really want for the Heavy:

A Hugeass invulnerable shield to replace the Minigun.

So much fun for capping points and taking down SGs.


----------



## Goodfellow (May 20, 2009)

Wesley said:


> It's basically a charged sniper rifle with no zoom?  That's bulls-.  I demand that the heavy get a redo with his update!



They might have given us the backburner and the sandman, but I don't think Valve would fuck up that much (because seriously, a headshotting revolver would just be crazy considering how much damage a critshot from the revolver does. I mean, those pro-former-CS players would wet themselves). 

Nah, it should just be a more accurate revolver. Have you ever tried out the revolver? It might be the third most accurate gun in the game, but it's still gets really hard to hit anything at range because of the accuracy falloff. For instance gunning down a teleporter exit from mid-distance might take as much as a full mag before you've gotten the three necessary hits to kill it off.



The Pink Ninja said:


> What I really want for the Heavy:
> 
> A Hugeass invulnerable shield to replace the Minigun.
> 
> So much fun for capping points and taking down SGs.



People have been theorizing that the Heavy's first headwear will be a an American football helmet.

Might the Heavy charging down a door been a hint of things to come?


----------



## Wesley (May 20, 2009)

Headwear?  If anything, the guy needs a way to fight at range or on his feet.  Slowing enemies down a bit doesn't help at all.


----------



## Goodfellow (May 20, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Headwear?  If anything, the guy needs a way to fight at range or on his feet.  Slowing enemies down a bit doesn't help at all.



Well, regarding that feet thing, you do have a shotgun you know. I mean, it's good enough to all the other shotgun-using classes.

But yeah, I  was referring to the Meet the spy video where the Heavy charges in with his minigun spinning


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 20, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Headwear?  If anything, the guy needs a way to fight at range or on his feet.  Slowing enemies down a bit doesn't help at all.



Head on Heavys are unstoppable. They're already pretty much the highest scoring class.

Improving his range would be lame and knowing when to spin and unspin is part of the skill.


----------



## Goodfellow (May 20, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Head on Heavys are unstoppable. They're already pretty much the highest scoring class.
> 
> Improving his range would be lame and knowing when to spin and unspin is part of the skill.



Yah, two of the best players on the servers I regulate (UKCS servers. Great place) both play Heavy. And when I see them, they make me want to turn around and run the other way.

And I play spy most of the time


----------



## Wesley (May 20, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Yah, two of the best players on the servers I regulate (UKCS servers. Great place) both play Heavy. And when I see them, they make me want to turn around and run the other way.
> 
> And I play spy most of the time



I thought you said only four classes were used for high level play?


----------



## Goodfellow (May 20, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I thought you said only four classes were used for high level play?



Yeah, I was speaking about the public server I play on. I don't actually do competitive myself (I'm nowhere that skilled, and I don't have the time to actually up my skills to their standards, assuming I could even get that good), but on UKCS there's quite a lot of people who like to do PUGs or are otherwise just very good, that's why I like it there.

Anyway, the holy quartet of competitive play in TF2 the medic, scout, soldier and demoman. In the usual  six man format, you get two scouts, two soldiers, one medic and one demoman.

The most important part of the team is the so called "combo". That's the medic and the soldier he's leaching on too. These guys form the core of the team's offense. The second soldier is more free-roaming, altering between assisting the combo or spreading some havoc on his own.

The scouts act as the skirmishers. They try to be everywhere at once while stopping the enemy from being anywhere at all. Their job is mainly to harass flanks.

Finally, the demoman's job is to be a bit of an everyman. He plays defense, offense, he flanks, he assists the combo etc. Basically he's taking as much advantage of the demoman's versatility as possible.

Read more about basic competitive play here.

But just because there's a set of favored classes for mainstream competitive play that doesn't always exclude the other guys. For instance the Sniper is a pretty common sight I believe, as his ability to fuck up the combo is unparalleled. The heavy is also pretty lucky, because he's a great asset when you want to protect a point (say C at Gravelpit). The other classes aren't as lucky though I've heard. For instance, there's little room for the engineer in competitive play, because pro-teams are so darn good at taking down sentries!

(Other underutilized classes confuses me. You'd think that the heavy reliance on scouts and soldiers would create a great niche for pyros with the airblast, but that's strangely not the case. Perhaps there's simply too few skilled pyro players out there)

But in the end, the classes that are actually used really depends on the players. In the end the class balance is good enough to make it irrelevant compared to player skill. Demoman, scout, soldier and medic just happens to be the most popular because they are the most all-round.


----------



## Keaton (May 20, 2009)

The Ambassador might be overpowered, but at least it looks freaking awesome. 

And yeah, really looking forward to silly headwear.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 20, 2009)

It is true about Scout harassment. On Granary recently my team had several Scouts and stopped the other players getting to our second point for the whole game.


----------



## Crowe (May 20, 2009)

Ambassador = Desert Eagle from CS


----------



## Kri (May 20, 2009)

Keep refreshing the Ambassador page. He's about to get hit with a jar of Jarate.

It's not updated yet, but that's good enough for now. 

--

From the TF2 forums, and it's not shopped:


----------



## Felix (May 20, 2009)

It's here, Jarate!!!


----------



## Kri (May 20, 2009)

I wonder if extinguishing a teammate's fire makes them susceptible to the 35% damage increase...


----------



## Felix (May 20, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> I wonder if extinguishing a teammate's fire makes them susceptible to the 35% damage increase...



That would be a nice trade-off. Snipers would have to use wisely the Jarate to keep the Pyros down


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 20, 2009)

Ah, that 'wimpy man mail order' comic.


----------



## Morpheus (May 21, 2009)

Dousing flames off with jarate sounds really useful, I wonder if you can use it on yourself and not just allies.

And holy crap only now did I realise that Saxton Hale is an anagram


----------



## Goodfellow (May 21, 2009)

Morpheus said:


> Dousing flames off with jarate sounds really useful, I wonder if you can use it on yourself and not just allies.
> 
> And holy crap only now did I realise that Saxton Hale is an anagram



It's an anagram? What for? I'm horrible at anagrams!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 21, 2009)

> Not a Crazed Gunman, Dad:



xD

Still, the Sniper's updates look poor. All of the Spy's look useful but the Sniper's...


----------



## Wesley (May 21, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> xD
> 
> Still, the Sniper's updates look poor. All of the Spy's look useful but the Sniper's...



The Bow doesn't sound so bad.  Raw, no gimick, damage at range while being able to move on your feet.  None of that scope business, although, I think pros don't even use the scope.  A marker dot in the middle of their monitor is all they use.


----------



## Goodfellow (May 21, 2009)

Wesley said:


> The Bow doesn't sound so bad.  Raw, no gimick, damage at range while being able to move on your feet.  None of that scope business, although, I think pros don't even use the scope.  A marker dot in the middle of their monitor is all they use.



You have to be scoped to actually crit on headshots Wesley.



			
				The Pink Ninja said:
			
		

> xD
> 
> Still, the Sniper's updates look poor. All of the Spy's look useful but the Sniper's...



Yeah, it's probably because the Sniper suffers from solid game design. He already performs exactly as a sniping class should perform, so there's little change imaginable


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 21, 2009)

Also

Saxton Hale = Hot Anal Sex


----------



## Keaton (May 21, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Also
> 
> Saxton Hale = Hot Anal Sex



I can't look at that name anymore with a straight face.  
Wonder if you can use Jarate on yourself? And since it really works on your teammates, I can so see someone just throwing jars of piss around just to annoy other people.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 21, 2009)

Yes, I will be throwing jars of piss during match warm-up


----------



## Morpheus (May 21, 2009)

Also that was a nice line from the spy:
What are you going to do - Run five miles away and shoot me?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 21, 2009)

Sadly I know lots of Sniper-Gimps who excel in close range shooting >:


----------



## Wesley (May 21, 2009)

If they can share piss with teammates, I want to show sandviches.


----------



## Felix (May 21, 2009)

I have piss on my suit


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 21, 2009)

...

What will the Jarate taunt be?


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2009)

"HA-PEE!"


----------



## Morpheus (May 21, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> ...
> 
> What will the Jarate taunt be?



It's delicate creation procedure.


----------



## Wesley (May 21, 2009)

Obviously this means that one of the Engineer's unlockables should be a deployable mini-bar.


----------



## wiplok (May 21, 2009)

lmao, i wanna throw piss at people so bad


----------



## Goodfellow (May 21, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Obviously this means that one of the Engineer's unlockables should be a deployable mini-bar.



I'd use it

(Not a big fan of the dispenser. Too much first hand experience of spies using it as a vantage point while waiting for their opportunity to stab the engineer and kill his toys as well)


----------



## Wesley (May 21, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> I'd use it
> 
> (Not a big fan of the dispenser. Too much first hand experience of spies using it as a vantage point while waiting for their opportunity to stab the engineer and kill his toys as well)



Mostly, I've seen it used as a barrier or obstruction to protect an engineer as he keeps his sentry repaired.  Otherwise, I suppose having one on hand would help an engie team set up more quickly.  Then again, an engie team only lasts ten seconds on dustbowl and then it's not really worth the effort to rebuild.


----------



## Kri (May 21, 2009)

Update is out. Patching at the speed of Jarate.


----------



## wiplok (May 22, 2009)

wtf, the changed the unlockables system, now you get random items just by playing, i got a second pair of boxing gloves while playing with the sniper. wtf. i want my bow and arrow


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 22, 2009)

If my first Sniper achievement is getting back stabbed 50 times I'll cry


----------



## wiplok (May 22, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> If my first Sniper achievement is getting back stabbed 50 times I'll cry



lol, actually, getting that achievement is harder than one would think


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 22, 2009)

The Ambassador seems to be potentially one of the most dangerous weapons in the game:

recently became a professional artiist, input please


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 22, 2009)

Not for me 

Against some Spys I know I could get it half done in one round.


----------



## Zenou (May 22, 2009)

Got the Huntsman. Fits me perfectly since I like to play offensive Sniper.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 22, 2009)

Shroomsday said:


> The Ambassador seems to be potentially one of the most dangerous weapons in the game:
> 
> Raijuu



How amazingly OP : /


----------



## Goodfellow (May 22, 2009)

Why did they have to give it crits

But yeah, idiotic update system is idiotic. I've played for 5 hours now, and I haven't gotten shit yet

Btw, did you guys know that you can tauntstab people while cloaked? Combine that with the Cloak and dagger and...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 22, 2009)

Yeah

Seriously, if on the last stage of DB a Spy can fight like that then it's OP. In a straight head-on fight a Spy should be the weakest class of all.


----------



## Goodfellow (May 22, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Yeah
> 
> Seriously, if on the last stage of DB a Spy can fight like that then it's OP. In a straight head-on fight a Spy should be the weakest class of all.



Uhuh. Well, on the positive side, there's few spies who actually any good at aiming, because they do it so seldom. But it's hard to foresee how it's going to turn out when I've met like ONE guy with the ambassador.

On the top levels though, it might get really really silly. I mean, pro players will pick the spy class not because they want to skulk around, but to headshot people and do shitloads of damage


----------



## Munken (May 22, 2009)

Liar Game Blog

oh shi-


----------



## Goodfellow (May 22, 2009)

This new update system is starting to feel like my sex life. *I'm not getting any.*


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 22, 2009)

The new update system doesn't make a lick of sense and improves nothing, it just makes it worse.


----------



## Wesley (May 22, 2009)

What the hell!?  Wasn't there supposed to be this LONG ASS COOLDOWN!?  They were running around for over five minutes killing EVERYONE, no problem!


----------



## Goodfellow (May 22, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> The new update system doesn't make a lick of sense and improves nothing, it just makes it worse.



Yeah. There's this brilliant update out there _that I can't take part off_. Thanks a lot farming whiners, YOU REALLY SOLVED THE PROBLEM THERE. And thank you Valve for trying out breaking out new ground where no ground should have been broken because it's a fucking minefield



			
				Wesley said:
			
		

> What the hell!? Wasn't there supposed to be this LONG ASS COOLDOWN!? They were running around for over five minutes killing EVERYONE, no problem!



Charming isn't it? Why couldn't they just give us a slightly more accurate revolver...


----------



## wiplok (May 22, 2009)

dammit, i already got 3 things that i alread had -_-


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 22, 2009)

I can't use my unlock anywhere even though everyone else can ;___;


The new Payload map is fucking win though.


----------



## Keaton (May 22, 2009)

The new unlock system can go straight to hell.  Played for about five hours and all I got was another Bonk energy drink. 

Well, at least the new Payload map is fun and really good looking.


----------



## Quelsatron (May 22, 2009)

Cheer up, I read somewhere on a news site that valve comfirmed that the unlock system was bugged what with it taking hours to get a single weapon.


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 22, 2009)

the new scoreboard icons are going to take some getting used to, that's for sure.

and it sounds like the new system is screwing _everyone_ over.  i had such high hopes at first, but now i'm tempted to just hop onto a random server, go spectator and get the weapons that way.

(i know. waiting for the unlocks to come to the player is so backwards, but darn it i want that cloak and dagger watch.)

edit: looks like the rate of item drops is  not working as originally intended. here's to hoping it will all be fixed soon.


----------



## Tsukasa009 (May 22, 2009)

I play unhealthy amounts of this game, i play spy the most, have more spy playtime then then my next two most played classes combined...


----------



## wiplok (May 22, 2009)

Cloud Nine said:


> the new scoreboard icons are going to take some getting used to, that's for sure.
> 
> and it sounds like the new system is screwing _everyone_ over.  i had such high hopes at first, but now i'm tempted to just hop onto a random server, go spectator and get the weapons that way.
> 
> ...




wait, you dont need to actually be playing?


----------



## Goodfellow (May 22, 2009)

ALRIGHT. I _FINALLY _got something new

It's the Dead Ringer. It's a pretty nifty toy. Here's how it works;

When you got the Dead Ringer equipped instead of your normal watch, you may activate it freely by right clicking as if you were to cloak, "activating" the Dead Ringer. But instead of cloaking, the spy will simply take fourth the Dead Ringer and hold it in his hand. But when you are shot you'll instantly be cloaked. To "activate" the Dead Ringer your cloak must be fully charged.

The Pros:
-Instant cloak when shot (Huzzah!)
-Massive damage reduction while having it "activated" (seriously, I don't think even a fully charged sniper shot will kill you)
-Confusing (as an added bonus, _if you are using a friendly disguise_, you'll drop a body of that class instead!)
-Slightly faster cloak recharge

The Cons:
-Less cloak (eight seconds)
-You *cannot* pick up ammo crates or other munitions to refill your cloak.
-You can't attack while having the Dead Ringer "activated"
-No ordinary cloak (Yeah)
-Makes a ridiculously loud noise when you decloak
-Makes you _very_ vulnerable to pyros and piss-throwing cretins (because the effects remains after you cloak)
-Gimmicky as hell

So, the Dead Ringer got some nifty features that sure are fun to play around with, but unfortunately features are overshadowed by the drawbacks if you plan to play seriously. To begin with, you're utterly reliant on your disguises and your mundane sneaking skills to get behind your enemies backs. Furthermore, the dead body effect isn't perfect. No kill messaged confirming your passing seems to be shown. Meanwhile, I'm a bit confused on what purpose exactly Valve designed it for? Because that loud noise it makes when decloaking really isn't helping you if you want to sneak up behind an opponent for some retribution.

So in the end I'm doubting in the Dead Ringer. It's too gimmicky, In don't see any long term potential in it. Not only does the lack of cloak make it unbearably hard to actually do some teamwork while spying (you're pretty much forced to take whatever is offered you. You can't maneuver freely), but it also suffers from the familiarity syndrome. Today it worked fine, but that's because the people I fought against had met a Dead Ringer user perhaps zero times before? And even then I wasn't exactly what you'd call a "top scorer". Once people starts to know what it does, it'll become really hard to use it at all!

But, I suppose there's some hope. I doubt many spies will use the Dead Ringer as anything but a fancy toy, so as a result it'll be fairly uncommon on a server. This'll be a great advantage when you want to play around with it. Expect your enemies catch on after a while though.


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 22, 2009)

^hey, congratulations! and thanks for all the info. dead ringer really does sound like it's just used for messing around. :c


wiplok said:


> wait, you dont need to actually be playing?



nope. oddly enough people have been getting unlocks just by spectating.

--------

new blog post from valve! with more info about this crazy new system:



> *How long do I have to play to get an item?*
> 
> * When we were tuning this system we first looked at the average amount of time that players spend playing TF2 daily. From there, we set the goal of most players having around 20 items in their inventory after a couple of weeks of play. If you're someone who plays a lot of TF2, you're going to get items a lot faster than that. In the first few hours after the release yesterday, we had some issues that prevented the system from working properly, so that timeframe was not indicative of the system as it's designed.





> *Is this the way we'll find items from now on?*
> 
> * Like everything else we build, we'll be iterating on this system for a while, and have a lot of features planned. Some of the next things we have planned are:
> 
> ...



trading sounds like an interesting addition and a good way to get rid of tha sandvich you've just picked up for the fourth time. although this just gives people more of a reason to cry "OH DEAR TF2 IS BECOMING AN MMO"


----------



## Keaton (May 22, 2009)

Hope the system gets better at some point. And the hats look freaking awesome. 

And for lols: link
link


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 23, 2009)

just got the cloak + dagger, gonna go test it out now.

i thought getting my very first unlock would be a triumph, but to be honest i feel...kind of dirty. :<


----------



## Goodfellow (May 23, 2009)

Cloud Nine said:


> ^hey, congratulations! and thanks for all the info. dead ringer really does sound like it's just used for messing around. :c



Yeah, but I think it is a really funny weapon. I couldn't stop myself from laughing evilly whenever I killed someone who thought he'd killed me



> just got the cloak + dagger, gonna go test it out now.
> 
> i thought getting my very first unlock would be a triumph, but to be honest i feel...kind of dirty. :<



That's the one I'm waiting for!

Did you guys know that you can tauntkill while cloaked? When you use the normal cloak you'll run out of cloak after finishing the tount, but with the cloak and dagger you can do it indifferently


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 23, 2009)

I killed Spys with dead ringer. But he didn't catch fire after I hit the fake-out body.


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 23, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Yeah, but I think it is a really funny weapon. I couldn't stop myself from laughing evilly whenever I killed someone who thought he'd killed me


haha, so people haven't quite caught on yet? i thought people would be watching their backs and shooting the air like mad after the dead ringer was announced



> That's the one I'm waiting for!
> 
> Did you guys know that you can tauntkill while cloaked? When you use the normal cloak you'll run out of cloak after finishing the tount, but with the cloak and dagger you can do it indifferently


believe me, i'd give it to you if i could.
ok, now that's just crazy. apparently it wasn't supposed to happen though, the new patch notes seem to have fixed it - thank goodness.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 23, 2009)

I haz a Jarate


----------



## Goodfellow (May 23, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I killed Spys with dead ringer. But he didn't catch fire after I hit the fake-out body.



Hm, I've only tried out the Dead Ringer in first person, so I'm a bit unsure about the specifics about the cloak itself. For instance, it seems that it doesn't flicker when you get bumped, but I might be mistaken. I'd really have to try it out with together with a friend on an empty server.



			
				Cloud Nine said:
			
		

> haha, so people haven't quite caught on yet? i thought people would be watching their backs and shooting the air like mad after the dead ringer was announced



I think it's the friendly disguises that gets them. They are expecting spies to fake death, but not pyros

edit: Oh, it seems the Fake Death does reflect on the scoreboard! That's pretty nifty, I wasn't expecting that ! It says on the update notes that it got fixed.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 23, 2009)

I'm pretty sure if you get set on fire with the dead Ringer your real body isn't flamed.


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 23, 2009)

wow.

okay, i know the rate of item drops is whacked at the moment and all, but how does something like this happen?


----------



## Goodfellow (May 23, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I'm pretty sure if you get set on fire with the dead Ringer your real body isn't flamed.



Mmm, the pyros who've flamed me to death after I've gotten set on fire might've followed the sound of me burning I suppose. I once did that when I got that invisibility bug. I actually won a pyro duel against a pyro I couldn't see!



			
				Cloud Nine said:
			
		

> wow.
> 
> okay, i know the rate of item drops is whacked at the moment and all, but how does something like this happen?



Wow, that's...that's...Wow


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 23, 2009)

Haxxors?

AND PEOPLE HAVE FOUND CLOTHES ALREADY? D:


----------



## Felix (May 23, 2009)

Hacking most certainly
But interesting, clothes? Nice


----------



## Goodfellow (May 23, 2009)

Hey, I've found the Cloak and Dagger now

It's pretty cool and straightforwards. The faster you move while cloaked, the faster it drains (so jumping great lengths with it activated is a bad idea). Also, you can move and have it recharge while you're not cloaked. You can't pick up ammo packs to recharge cloak.

It actually reminds me of the cloak before they buffed it with the ammo packs, with the added benefit of that you can stay cloaked while recharging your cloak. I haven't gotten a good kdp with it yet though, but I'm certain that's just because I haven't gotten into its "tempo" yet (too used to the normal cloak and how you work it to get where you want, so now when I can't pick up ammo packs I run out of cloak all the time)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NW3RnFf83A4&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.elitespygroup.com%2Fforums%2Fviewtopic.php%3Ff%3D3%26t%3D2299&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Found this. Pretty neat huh? I wonder if that crouching is intended though?

Oh, and here's a picture of the spy's hat:


----------



## Felix (May 23, 2009)

The spy looks pimpin with the Hat


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 23, 2009)

i want that fedora. 

glad to see the cloak and dagger doesn't disappoint, from what i've seen most people prefer that one. also, in case you haven't seen the other hats yet:

Here you go.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 23, 2009)

Can't tell Sniper hat from his normal one : /


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 23, 2009)

Also the first stage of Hoodoo is fucking uncappable.


----------



## MuNaZ (May 23, 2009)

now i have the jar of piss.... can be quite entertaining i even forget to snipe...


----------



## Wesley (May 23, 2009)

Hats've no gameplay effect (besides the obvious psychology effect of the Demoman's fro)?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 23, 2009)

Just for style.


----------



## wiplok (May 23, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Also the first stage of Hoodoo is fucking uncappable.



really? i captured it like 20 mins ago 
PS finally got two of the new weapons, ambassador and the razorback


----------



## Goodfellow (May 23, 2009)

Cloud Nine said:


> i want that fedora.
> 
> glad to see the cloak and dagger doesn't disappoint, from what i've seen most people prefer that one. also, in case you haven't seen the other hats yet:
> 
> KubuSubs



Yeah, the CaD is awesome, because you don't have to rush your kills anymore. If you don't like the what's offered to you, you can just sit back until you're able to foresee what will happen!

It's great

Gratz Wiplok


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 23, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Yeah, the CaD is awesome, because you don't have to rush your kills anymore. If you don't like the what's offered to you, you can just sit back until you're able to foresee what will happen!
> 
> It's great
> 
> Gratz Wiplok



so would you say it's kinder toward those that aren't experienced/don't usually play spy? both of his watch replacements seem to give players a bit more room for error.


----------



## wiplok (May 23, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Yeah, the CaD is awesome, because you don't have to rush your kills anymore. If you don't like the what's offered to you, you can just sit back until you're able to foresee what will happen!
> 
> It's great
> 
> Gratz Wiplok



thanks, just got the CaD too 



Cloud Nine said:


> so would you say it's kinder toward those that aren't experienced/don't usually play spy? both of his watch replacements seem to give players a bit more room for error.



imo CaD is way more easy to use, and i only have like 40 mins with spy so


----------



## Goodfellow (May 23, 2009)

Cloud Nine said:


> so would you say it's kinder toward those that aren't experienced/don't usually play spy? both of his watch replacements seem to give players a bit more room for error.



I'd say the CaD is definitively easier to use for newbies. The thing with the spy is that timing is everything, not accuracy. With the old cloak you had to know how long it lasted and how far it would get you, always (not to mention that you needed solid map knowledge). If you didn't you died

With the CaD though, if you screw up your timing, you can just stop and wait or crouch and inch your way to safety! So its really forgiving in that way. It also makes it easier to do getaways, as any random corner will do as a hiding spot. With the normal cloak you'd have to trick people about your whereabouts by pulling lots of line-of-sight tricks until they lost track of you.

I've also found a use for the Dead Ringer:
Forcing your way through!!

For instance, everyone knows what a pain in the arse doing anything on Stage 3 dustbowl is, especially if you have to get close to do any damage. Now, with the Dead Ringer, you can just blindly rush into your enemies and force your way behind them! 
(Also, I've noticed that the Dead Ringer doesn't seem to flicker when you bump into people, so it doesn't matter as much if there's lots of people in your way)


----------



## wiplok (May 23, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> I'd say the CaD is definitively easier to use for newbies. The thing with the spy is that timing is everything, not accuracy. With the old cloak you had to know how long it lasted and how far it would get you, always (not to mention that you needed solid map knowledge). If you didn't you died
> 
> With the CaD though, if you screw up your timing, you can just stop and wait or crouch and inch your way to safety! So its really forgiving in that way. It also makes it easier to do getaways, as any random corner will do as a hiding spot. With the normal cloak you'd have to trick people about your whereabouts by pulling lots of line-of-sight tricks until they lost track of you.
> 
> ...



lol, that sounds great for suicide missions, just get behind enemy lines and stab every1 you can before some1 kills you


----------



## Felix (May 24, 2009)

All in all, the new spy items give new sound strategic options for the Spy


----------



## Quelsatron (May 24, 2009)

If only the Ambassador wasn't terribly underpowered


----------



## Keaton (May 24, 2009)

Nucleus is a pretty fun map when playing as Scout. And Sawmill looks damn good, plus it has hilarious moments when people fall on the saws and go flying around the map. 

But still no new unlocks.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 24, 2009)

Cloud Nine said:


> i want that fedora.
> 
> glad to see the cloak and dagger doesn't disappoint, from what i've seen most people prefer that one. also, in case you haven't seen the other hats yet:
> 
> Modern Warfare 2


What's up with the pyro hat?...I want it. xD


Quelsatron said:


> If only the Ambassador wasn't terribly underpowered


My bf was really sad about the nerf to the Ambassador as well. He was looking forward to using it but now he's not going to bother considering the reduced damage and the decreased accuracy after the first shot.


----------



## Morpheus (May 25, 2009)

I got the Huntsman yesterday, and I've never had more fun as a sniper. It's not hard to aim once you get used to it, and pinning people to walls is just priceless.

On another note, 10 hours of playing after that and I got 2 Sandmen, 2 Nataschas, an Axtinguisher, and a Backburner


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 25, 2009)

Those complaining about the Ambassador getting nerfed should look at this video:



Shroomsday said:


> The Ambassador seems to be potentially one of the most dangerous weapons in the game:
> 
> KLICK


----------



## Quelsatron (May 25, 2009)

Shroomsday said:


> Those complaining about the Ambassador getting nerfed should look at this video:



That video was mostly the reason i wanted it in the first place


----------



## Keaton (May 25, 2009)

Woot, I got the Dead Ringer! It's really tricky at first, but when you get the hang out of it, it's really fun. 

...but I still want the Huntsman. :x


----------



## Zenou (May 25, 2009)

Dead Ringer is so awesome, just got it today.

Use->Get Shot->Cloaked->Decloak->Use->Get Shot... repeat.
Did this and "died" like 10 times in a span of 15 seconds. Trolling in TF2.


----------



## Slacker (May 26, 2009)

How do you unlock this things?


----------



## Zenou (May 26, 2009)

Like this.


----------



## Goodfellow (May 26, 2009)

Zeno said:


> Dead Ringer is so awesome, just got it today.
> 
> Use->Get Shot->Cloaked->Decloak->Use->Get Shot... repeat.
> Did this and "died" like 10 times in a span of 15 seconds. Trolling in TF2.



I got into firefights with it. Find enemy->Revolver->Block Return fire with Dead Ringer->Decloak->Revolver


----------



## Dave (May 26, 2009)

anyone play on 360 here?


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2009)

Finally got the Dead Ringer as well, it's awesome on Gold Rush and Payload maps. The only serious drawback it has for me is the loud uncloaking sound, but overall it's pretty damn good.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 26, 2009)

Out of three unlocks only one was something I already had :WOW


----------



## Slacker (May 26, 2009)

Dave said:


> anyone play on 360 here?



I do but I suck at it.


----------



## Dave (May 26, 2009)

wannan play


----------



## Slacker (May 26, 2009)

Add me if you want to, my GT is Kexro.


----------



## Dave (May 26, 2009)

GOING      NOW


----------



## Felix (May 26, 2009)

Dave come on.
The 360 version pales compared to the PC

Get it for the PC naw, its only 10 bucks


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 26, 2009)

And how much is the PC you play it on...


----------



## Felix (May 26, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> And how much is the PC you play it on...



Come on, Source games aren't that heavy on requirments


----------



## Dave (May 26, 2009)

Felix said:


> Dave come on.
> The 360 version pales compared to the PC
> 
> Get it for the PC naw, its only 10 bucks


gotta get dat pc first


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 26, 2009)

if anyone else was wondering, you can run this quick program thing to see if your pc can handle TF2. (no, it's not as shady as i make it sound.)

edit; i'm a bit confused by the latest update, any dead ringer-using friends know how this works?


> The Dead Ringer now fully drains the cloak meter, even if the Spy leaves cloak early


----------



## wiplok (May 26, 2009)

Cloud Nine said:


> if anyone else was wondering, you can run this quick program thing to see if your pc can handle TF2. (no, it's not as shady as i make it sound.)
> 
> edit; i'm a bit confused by the latest update, any dead ringer-using friends know how this works?



well, im not a spy expert, only used the dead ringer a couple of times, but when you get hit, the cloak activates automaticaly and leaves a fake dead body of the skin you were using, so even if you try to uncloak like a second after the cloak activates the drain still gets fully drained


----------



## Quelsatron (May 27, 2009)

Ambassador got buffed


----------



## Slacker (May 27, 2009)

10 bucks for TF 2 or the whole orange box?


----------



## Goodfellow (May 27, 2009)

Cloud Nine said:


> if anyone else was wondering, you can run this quick program thing to see if your pc can handle TF2. (no, it's not as shady as i make it sound.)
> 
> edit; i'm a bit confused by the latest update, any dead ringer-using friends know how this works?
> 
> ...



Hah, I was wondering if they were planning to fix that. Earlier you could just jump straight out of the Cloak, regen it in less that a second and jump back in again, making you virtually unkillable for some


----------



## Morpheus (May 27, 2009)

I'm just glad they fixed the Ambassador, I never really relied on uncloaking immediately out of the Dead Ringer anyways.


----------



## Keaton (May 27, 2009)

I'm looking forward to the Ambassador again, now that it's fixed. 
And I finally got the Hunstman too! It feels a little weird when it's on the left side of the screen, but I got used to it quickly. Nothing is more funnier than hanging your enemies from the ceiling with arrows.


----------



## Crowe (May 27, 2009)

I've been extremely unlocky, SEE WUT I DID?!, with the unlocks. The first day I got 2 nataschas and 3 KGB's, after that I gotten 1 unlock a day even though I play very often.

I got the sniper hat, which is the most useless piece of shit, last night.


----------



## Morpheus (May 27, 2009)

You people propably already saw these, but in case you didn't, they're hilarious


----------



## Zenou (May 28, 2009)

Take this survey on TF2: I thoroughly enjoy this manga.

Results here (500+ results): I thoroughly enjoy this manga.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 28, 2009)

Hello guys... I'm new at this game... so I have a few questions...

How Do i trade items?... I got 3 dead ringers in a row ...

And i don't remember seeing a command to put a spray...

(If you want my ID it's Blind_Weasel)


----------



## Quelsatron (May 28, 2009)

The trading function isn't implemented yet, and I think you can see how to spray if you go into control options


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 28, 2009)

hope you enjoy the game, BI. :]
is that your steam id, or do you play on xbox/ps3?


Morpheus said:


> You people propably already saw these, but in case you didn't, they're hilarious


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 29, 2009)

yeah it's my Steam ID...


----------



## Dave (May 29, 2009)

oh hey guies, how do you like what the demoman was supposed to look like


----------



## Slacker (May 30, 2009)

He seems more badass.


----------



## Keaton (May 30, 2009)

Yay, milestones are back! 
Was a nice surprise when I suddenly got all the unlocks. Jarate and the Ambassador are pretty neat, but the Cloak and Dagger really rocks my socks.


----------



## Felix (May 30, 2009)

Dead Ringer is awesome and the Cloak and Dagger can be very useful to cruise control some maps

Huntsman is pathetic, I rather have my Sniper Rifle. Jarate is great against pyros
Love the Ambassador


----------



## wiplok (May 30, 2009)

true, huntsman fucking sucks, :<
btw, did any1 here got a hat?cuz i already found 50+ items, had to delete about 15 and still no hats...


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 30, 2009)

aw, but you can do such cool things with the hunstman!
(this ain't mine)

also, glad to hear the milestones are back. i just hope giving in to all the complaints isn't valve's big "solution" to the item drop rate issue.


----------



## Felix (May 30, 2009)

Yes the end results are hilarious, but still, ugh...


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 30, 2009)

:c

is it the left-handedness that you don't like? or is it harder to aim?
i haven't gotten one yet, so i'm curious as to what you guys hate about it.


----------



## wiplok (May 30, 2009)

well, if you wanna shoot some1 far away you have to aim a little higher to compensate, kinda like the pyro's flare gun,plus, obviously, the arrow doesnt get there right away unlike the bullets from the sniper riffle
but i guess if you wanna get closer to the fight the huntsman is a somewhat good option


----------



## Wesley (May 30, 2009)

The Huntsman replaces the sniper rifle?


----------



## Quelsatron (May 31, 2009)

Yes, of course it does


----------



## Keaton (May 31, 2009)

I prefer the Hunstman myself, but I never really played with the Sniper before anyways. But I tend to get really lucky with the Huntsman. For instance, I charged the arrow too much, and when I released it, it went in an completedly different direction. And it sill ended up in a headshot kill.


----------



## Wesley (May 31, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> Yes, of course it does



That would make it suck, wouldn't it?


----------



## Quelsatron (May 31, 2009)

Wesley said:


> That would make it suck, wouldn't it?



And why is that?


----------



## Felix (May 31, 2009)

Because you do not have the Sniper Rifle
It's not the left handedness that pisses me off. It's the fact since I'm more up close with my opponent, the slow firing rate and the lack of pinpoint precision makes me bad with it

There are good players that use the Huntsman exceptionally well though. Not my cup of tea


----------



## Quelsatron (May 31, 2009)

Well, the Huntsman works better for me since I am pretty bad with the sniper rifle and the huntsmans added mobility works wonders. I still need to get used to it though.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 6, 2009)

The ambassador is pretty sick (and pretty stupid)

I've been playing around with it some, and I've started to really get the hang of it (had to retrain myself to not go for the easy bodyshots). With "get the hang of it" I of course mean that I've at least tripled my crits

It's really silly to be honest.

To begin with, the Ambassador makes it stupidly easy to take down stationary engineers. Just find a spot where from you won't get shot by his sentry, aim at his head and KA-BOOM. The really stupid thing is that by quickly pressing twice I usually get two headshots in a row before the falloff can really kick in (your second shot will surprisingly often be very accurate), so I don't have to go for the body shot after the first sniped shot. The poor sod doesn't have time to even react to the threat

Furthermore, the Ambassador adds this wonderful luck moment in a fight. I admit it's pretty fucking hard to hit anything that moves in a fight with any precision, but hey, if you aim in their general direction you're bound to get lucky...A LOT

So yeah, Ambassador; Delicious lameness fun for the whole spy family


----------



## Quelsatron (Jun 6, 2009)

I just found this little gem and I thought I'd might as well share it:


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 6, 2009)

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Quelsatron again."


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm loving the Krietzkrieg taunt, it saved me from fire so many times, and you can actually continue healing someone while using it. 
Much more useful in most situations than the normal Medigun if you have a good Soldier/Demo IMO.

Double post because it's a completely different subject.


----------



## Munken (Jun 8, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFAnrdZvUtU&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 8, 2009)

The Sniper throws piss at people and lives in a van


----------



## Quelsatron (Jun 9, 2009)

I love how he said soulless monster


----------



## Cloud Nine (Jun 11, 2009)

i hope you've all had the chance to try out the tf2 crossword puzzle. c:


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 11, 2009)

^That crossword is seriously hard


----------



## wiplok (Jun 11, 2009)

we should try doing it here, all together, like brothers in arms


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## Quelsatron (Jun 11, 2009)

Hoooleeeee shiiiiiit

Anyone remember when you could tauntkill while cloaked regurlarly? This is even better


----------



## Munken (Jun 11, 2009)

^^

awesome


----------



## wiplok (Jun 11, 2009)

lmfao, BURN IN HELL YOU MUMBLING ABOMINATION


----------



## Cloud Nine (Jun 11, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> ^That crossword is seriously hard


_see below:_


wiplok said:


> we should try doing it here, all together, like brothers in arms



let's do it! 
i know 25 down is 'control point', which is a nifty podcast that everyone should go and listen to. (like right now now now)


----------



## wiplok (Jun 11, 2009)

sweet, keep them coming, ill edit it and post the updated crossword as we go

UPDATE


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 12, 2009)

63: Overhealer
48: Australian


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 12, 2009)

Hmmm... I'm thinking of trying my hand at TF2 again, even though it takes forever to load a game. Any suggestions for the current itteration? My main used to be Engineer, but I gather that they rather suck these days.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 12, 2009)

Cloud Nine said:


> let's do it!
> i know 25 down is 'control point', which is a nifty podcast that everyone should go and listen to. (like right now now now)



Alright

*Across*
28:Wall
22: Hadouken
10: Kritzkrieg

*Down*
9: Boston
22: Hartman
26: Ganggarrison

There, now it's someone else's turn (And could someone update it? Pretty please :3?)


----------



## wiplok (Jun 12, 2009)

ok, updated it, and did a couple more


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm guessing 49 is Backburner?


----------



## Munken (Jun 12, 2009)

Across:

34: Flare
42: Terminus

Down:

50: Gentlemen


----------



## wiplok (Jun 12, 2009)

damn, we're almost half way


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, guys!


----------



## wiplok (Jun 12, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Thanks for the advice, guys!



lol, dont be a baby!
anyway, i dunno if the engineer was different from when you played, but it's still pretty good if you're into banging stuff with your wrench, plus, the engy is always a good supporter class


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 12, 2009)

Was thinking of going with a bit more hands-on class, like a Scout, Soldier or Demoman.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jun 12, 2009)

Do what I do and play the classes that your team needs


----------



## Cloud Nine (Jun 12, 2009)

awesome work so far, guys! 
and thank you, wiplok, for filling it all in 
down
5: blu
6: orange
12: marine (i think)
33: worldwarii

across
47: heavy
59: harm
60: announcer


----------



## Serena_Ahnell (Jun 12, 2009)

Depends.  I like Scout for Control Point, but prefer Engineer for 2Fort.

I rarely play attack/defend.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 12, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Was thinking of going with a bit more hands-on class, like a Scout, Soldier or Demoman.



I've given each one a decent go now and I found that it really does depend on the situation. The Demoman can be an incredible tool in the right situation, but the Soldier is slightly better offensively depending how you play, with the Demo's stickies making him by far the better defensively. I'd rather Uber a demo in either case though, as his stickies make short work of defenses. They're both suppression classes.

The scout's not bad, but you'll probably find turrets a bit of an issue. Depends what gamemode you play, in Payload I don't think they're all that useful.

Give the Spy a go though, I've been using him with the motion cloak watch and found it much easier for the beginner. If you're careful about points to stand you can stay cloaked indefinitely and plan your attack. The Ambassador might be powered down now but I've still gunned down a hell of a lot of different classes with it. Plus backstabbing is incredibly satisfying. It's hard to much about multiple engineers round sentries though, so probably best left to ubers and soldiers/demos firing from cover or outside the sentry range.

I find it's best to disguise as a Sniper generally, and use their behaviour in movements. Don't push it though as spy checking can get indiscriminate. The other class that works for disguise is Engineer, but probably more likely to get spy checked too. But often Engineers will ignore the spy when their sentry's sapped and try to save their sentry first, which just needs a quick backstab.

The ambassador and two headshots takes care of snipers with the Razorback, very rare they react to dodge the second shot. OMFGNinja is worth searching on youtube if you're interested in that class though, I'm playing about with it, but he's a bit of a pro with it.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 13, 2009)

Soldiering seems to be all about good control gameplay if you ask me. Nowadays, Scout and pyros got some alternatives for a control game, but its not substantial, especially compared to soldiers. The only ones who get close are demomen with good sticky timing, but I still think thats a bit of a stretch, as its considerably harder with stickys than with rockets.

So what am I talking about with control gameplay? Should be obvious really, I'm talking about air-launching your opponents. The one thing that separates soldiers from the rest of the classes. If you play soldiers in a pro way, this is what you do. You don't shoot your opponents, you control them. One rocket to stop them dead in their tracks, preferably launching them, and then a second rocket or a pair of shotty blasts to finish them. In theory, once an opponent has lost his ability to steer his own moments, he becomes a dead man walking (or flying more often).

Its a simply theory really, but I've learned the hard way that practice is way way harder

Using your rockets to control is considerably harder than what it sounds like.

The crossword:

*Across*:
27: Rain
47: Heavy
61: Gold

*Down*
29: Ball
33: Worldwarii (I suppose)
38: Cornish


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 13, 2009)

Shroomsday said:


> I've given each one a decent go now and I found that it really does depend on the situation. The Demoman can be an incredible tool in the right situation, but the Soldier is slightly better offensively depending how you play, with the Demo's stickies making him by far the better defensively. I'd rather Uber a demo in either case though, as his stickies make short work of defenses. They're both suppression classes.
> 
> The scout's not bad, but you'll probably find turrets a bit of an issue. Depends what gamemode you play, in Payload I don't think they're all that useful.



Ah, thanks. I think I'll toy around a bit with the Demoman, then. Spies I've little interest in, truth be told.

*ED!*t: Ugh, I remember why I stopped playing TF2. It takes for fucking ever to load a server.


----------



## wiplok (Jun 13, 2009)

CloudNine, the orange one doesnt fit :\



*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]


----------



## Munken (Jun 13, 2009)

Across
14: Jumper (??)
24: Wrench
29: Bonk
36: Yukon

Down:
17: Cashworks
20: Steel
32: Medic
51: Backburn (?)

almost done now


----------



## Cloud Nine (Jun 13, 2009)

oh whoops, my bad. should be orangex. :9

across:
16. spycrab
44. omgwtfbbq

down:
19. hydro
37. firstblood
39. magnumforce
40. jarate


----------



## Keaton (Jun 14, 2009)

29. Bonk 

Got really lucky in the game, and got myself Scout's Baseball helmet. Looks a little weird, but atleast I have something. And I made a new point record, 30 points with Scout.


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 14, 2009)

20 : Steel
52: Suddendeath
52: Spycheck
Also, 61 is Coal, not Gold.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jun 15, 2009)

Argh...holy crap, new update by valve: A NEW CLASS....argh


----------



## Munken (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Toshabi (Jun 15, 2009)

​


----------



## Munken (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah I know, that's why I posted it


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Quelsatron (Jun 16, 2009)

Ark 15.0 said:


> Argh...holy crap, new update by valve: A NEW CLASS....argh




Thought I might as well join in on posting image macros


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jun 16, 2009)

argh...I'm still waiting for this unlock...argh


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 16, 2009)

We need a game mode where it's one team versus that, no respawns.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 16, 2009)

Only need one decent sniper and a bit of distance really.


----------



## Toshabi (Jun 16, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> We need a game mode where it's one team versus that, no respawns.



I believe that's called "Arena".


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 16, 2009)

Toshabi said:


> I believe that's called "Arena".



In arena it's one team versus a giant mecha man with multiple weapons?

No?

Didn't think so


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 17, 2009)

Shroomsday said:


> Only need one decent sniper and a bit of distance really.



Or a semi-decent spy, so much staff to sap on that guy and he's not an engi to remove them.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jun 22, 2009)

argh...new engy cloths and abilitys...argh

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U10fn79yjCc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 23, 2009)

Apparently Flare Gun now does mini crits on flaming targets, really nice addition considering it was already pretty good.


----------



## Zenou (Jun 23, 2009)

Fuck yeah, update.

DR boost. Yeahhhhhhhh.


----------



## Morpheus (Jul 3, 2009)

Apparently there's a Korean TF2 ripoff in the making 
Elite Ace


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 3, 2009)

Korea really sucks at making games...


----------



## Zaru (Jul 3, 2009)

While it does look fun, the ripoff is quite apparent


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 3, 2009)

Hmm, so instead of playing as rugged shaved bears, we get to play as Barbie huh?


----------



## Munken (Jul 3, 2009)

Looks a lot like Battlefield: Heroes gameplay wise.


----------



## Cloud Nine (Jul 3, 2009)

ughhh,even with that "ubered heavy" doll @ around 2:10, i thought the whole thing seemed pretty coincidental. but then i saw some of the maps. ninth one looks like granary, tenth looks like turbine...wow. :|

wacko


----------



## Dave (Jul 7, 2009)

id totally buy that game, if i had a pc


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 23, 2009)

Ark 15.0 said:


> argh...I'm still waiting for this unlock...argh



dohohoho... just wait until some Spy uncloacks behind while disguised...

and Saps your Heavy Armor...

then he slowly walks in front... waving his knife at your defenseless face...


----------



## Wesley (Jul 23, 2009)

Ark 15.0 said:


> argh...I'm still waiting for this unlock...argh



And it'd still be underpowered.


----------



## Munken (Jul 23, 2009)

^ True


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 23, 2009)

Morpheus said:


> Apparently there's a Korean TF2 ripoff in the making



It's like TF2 meets Toy Story with little anime chicks.


----------



## Munken (Jul 26, 2009)

New Fruits basket fanart

New Fruits basket fanart (side by side comparison)


awesome


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 26, 2009)

Munken said:


> Link removed
> 
> Link removed (side by side comparison)
> 
> ...



Man, that was great.  Nice find.


----------



## Keaton (Jul 27, 2009)

Munken said:


> _The Flintstones_
> 
> _The Flintstones_ (side by side comparison)
> 
> ...



Wow, that was pretty awesome.


----------



## Morpheus (Jul 27, 2009)

Apparently there's been a leak on the TF2 blog that the next update is going to be the Soldier, I'll quote it directly from where I found it.


> Hey, before you click on the picture below, the story:
> 
> Basically, on my phone, I have the TF2 Blog set up to tell me if anything new is posted on the RSS feed. (Yes, call me sad, whatever, I like to catch up with the blog on the move.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Zaru (Jul 27, 2009)

Soldier is my second favourite class, I hope they're gonna do some nice shit.

Not sure if I'll play king of the hill often, I like "defensive" maps like ctf more.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 27, 2009)

I bet he will get a parachute


----------



## Zaru (Jul 28, 2009)

Something that makes rocketjumping more interesting would be nice. Because I barely ever do it.


----------



## Cloud Nine (Jul 30, 2009)

Morpheus said:


> Apparently there's been a leak on the TF2 blog that the next update is going to be the Soldier, I'll quote it directly from where I found it.



as much as i'd love it to be true, it's a fake. :'C

but hey, with all that talk of defending hills in the last blog post, i wouldn't be surprised if a KOTH game mode was included in the next update.


----------



## Morpheus (Jul 30, 2009)

Dang, it sounded too interesting to be a fake.

I wouldn't mind any new game mode as long as they also made another well designed map to go along with it.


----------



## Keaton (Aug 12, 2009)

Thread

Didn't expect that.


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 12, 2009)

Keaton said:


> Octobull
> 
> Didn't expect that.



Just look at those behatted motherfuckers


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 12, 2009)

Haven't played since a couple of days after the updates.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 12, 2009)

I still haven't found any hats


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 12, 2009)

this kid's


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 12, 2009)

Zaru said:


> I still haven't found any hats



Me neither


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 12, 2009)

Super reliable source yessir said:
			
		

> "TF_Engineer_Cowboy_Hat" "Texas Ten Gallon"
> "TF_Engineer_Train_Hat" "Engineer's Cap"
> "TF_Heavy_Ushanka_Hat" "Officer's Ushanka"
> "TF_Heavy_Stocking_cap" "Tough Guy's Tuque"
> ...



So apparently the hat list got leaked or something

Two words: CAMERA BEARD


----------



## Talon. (Aug 12, 2009)

uhh...im late to the thread. can someone fill me on on what youre talking about? (i just got orange box a week ago)


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 12, 2009)

Basically TF2 gets pretty large updates every few months that add a lot of features like new weapons, maps, etc and the newest one is about to be released. Normally the updates handles classes, for example the first one was about the medic, the 2nd about the pyro, 3rd heavy etc but this one is apparently classless.

Though it features some very classy gentlemen


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 12, 2009)

New info on the update!

apparently gays out number lesbians 2:1

King of the Hill mode? An official snow map? I love you Valve.


----------



## Munken (Aug 12, 2009)

The new snow map looks awesome.


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 13, 2009)

Watch this youtube clip of what I was talking about
Watch this youtube clip of what I was talking about


----------



## Zaru (Aug 13, 2009)

Hills discovered

War on hills


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 13, 2009)

Gotta love the name of the newspaper and the weather descriptions too


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 13, 2009)

There were 2 more secret pages, I'll dig them up in a minute

Edit: aaaand here we go

yep
yep


----------



## Migooki (Aug 13, 2009)

How many of you guys play this on your PC? I'm thinking about buying it later tonight.


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 13, 2009)

I would guess about 80% here do

And you should buy it, it's fucking awesome


----------



## Migooki (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm waiting for their update so I can haz sale.


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 13, 2009)

And the last day of the Classless Update is upon us, can't wait.

When all else fails, listen to Neil Gaiman.

"Added custom animations played by the losing team during the post-win state. They are moved into third person camera to enjoy them."



"Pistol now fires at a fixed rate, not based on the speed at which you press the firing button."

Finally, I could never get it to fire at max speed due to my crappy fps.


----------



## Munken (Aug 13, 2009)

need soldier update T_T


----------



## Crowe (Aug 13, 2009)

need demo update


----------



## Dave (Aug 13, 2009)

lol ubers cannot be stunned


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 13, 2009)

Needed to be done, an Uber is supposed to break through the enemy lines and be a stalemate stopper, having the Pyro being able to counter is enough, and as a Heavy it's impossible to dodge that ball quickly enough.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 13, 2009)

play with me


----------



## Munken (Aug 13, 2009)

Sophie said:


> play with me


----------



## Crowe (Aug 13, 2009)

add moi and we can play.
Perseid Meteor Shower


----------



## Migooki (Aug 13, 2009)

I have two accounts. I'll add one of them when I remember. I'm not on Steam 24/7.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Dave (Aug 14, 2009)

Morpheus said:


> Needed to be done, an Uber is supposed to break through the enemy lines and be a stalemate stopper, having the Pyro being able to counter is enough, and as a Heavy it's impossible to dodge that ball quickly enough.


then how are you supposed to get the achievement for doing it?


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 14, 2009)

Dave said:


> then how are you supposed to get the achievement for doing it?



You can't lol


----------



## Dave (Aug 14, 2009)

my achievement score!!!


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sure they'll fix it































eventually


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 15, 2009)

They fixed it today, gotta stun 2 medics who are about to use an uber.

Also, the losing animations are just


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 15, 2009)

What do you people think of the new rocket jump, you jump slightly lower but you only take 30 damage from doing so.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 19, 2009)

Been playing for hours, no drops of any weapons or any hats


----------



## Munken (Aug 19, 2009)

same here, almost got all the weapons but still no damn hats


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 19, 2009)

Use Source OP, it's a program you can open when not playing TF2 and get weapons and hats at the same rate as you would in game. It's pretty safe, thousands of people use it.

Link removed


----------



## Munken (Aug 19, 2009)

oh snap

HATS HERE I COME

*raeps*


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 20, 2009)

I play on SourceOP's Servers... 

Anyone else that play on those servers? Would be great fun to chat with someone else from those


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 20, 2009)

I used to play on the all map rotation server but the players there are too good.

Been having more fun since I moved to shittier servers.

Also I now never have to wait for a slot, or get kicked for a reserve one.


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 20, 2009)

Which is your favorite playstyle people? 

Goldrush for me.


----------



## Munken (Aug 20, 2009)

Goldrush


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 20, 2009)

Play style?

Don't you mean map type?

Or map

Steel is my fave map, not including anything added since Sniper versus Spy.


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 20, 2009)

playstyle/map.

It's pretty much the same, as only cp_ got a decent amount of maps


----------



## Munken (Aug 20, 2009)

We need a NF server.


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 20, 2009)

Goldrush here too, though I tend to play a lot of ctf_2fort, that map, even though it's not that great, is just addictive.


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 20, 2009)

Goldrush and Gravel Pit for me.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 20, 2009)

CTF is my undying love
Especially on 2fort, turbine and well


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 20, 2009)

CTF maybe the best mode because unlike with Cap or Payload you're not constantly raging because your team won't get near the point.


----------



## Zenou (Aug 21, 2009)

I just took out a sentry nest (2 Eng's, Demoman, teleport, dispenser, lvl 3 sentry) with... the Huntsman.


----------



## Cloud Nine (Aug 22, 2009)

badwater basin will always have a special place in my heart - especially after it was the site of WWIII on a friend's server just a few days ago. long story short, canada almost single-handedly managed to keep my team (ethiopia/djibouti/deutschland/poland/mongolia). trapped in our spawn with a lv. 1 sentry. :<

KOTH is oodles of fun, too. i'm really loving viaduct.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 22, 2009)

Koth:

I map mode I always win but rarely get a positive K/D ratio


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 22, 2009)

Koth is a decent map

but I hate 2fort, It's get boring way too fast, and there is always a bunch of sniper stackers who gutshot everything. 

I Spend most of my time running back into base to get health packs


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 22, 2009)

I like two fort because it basically becomes a death-match without the annoying no-respawn of Arena.

Plus, even if I am on the losing team, on 2Fort they have to come to me so I can rack up huge scores


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2009)

Koth is plenty fun since there's hardly any pointless running around. Straight back to the action. A huge clusterfuck.

And always a spy behind you


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 23, 2009)

I love to play spy on those kind of maps

the rage and quiting is great


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't even mind getting killed by a spy because standing still as a heavy usually means a dozen kills and assists on that kind of map


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 23, 2009)

lets play on 360.
I only have it on 360 so is the only ver I can play


----------



## Cloud Nine (Aug 23, 2009)

i always seem to catch spies just as they are re-disguising on KOTH maps,  especially viaduct and sawmill. still can't find my way around nucleus. :s


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2009)

Spies are the most fun to kill.

Like when you know one's invisible behind you, then you suddenly turn around and kill them. They're like "wtf how"


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 23, 2009)

I use dead ringer

so 3 seconds later you're dead saying

wtf?

I love that, It brings the rage


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 24, 2009)

Dead Ringer is really only useful as an escape tool, any semi-decent player who hears that loud sound will turn around immediately. I love killing taunters with it though.

Also finally got Sap Auteur, in no small part due to Cloak and Dagger engi camping.


----------



## Cloud Nine (Aug 24, 2009)

so my friend's hosting a server party tomorrow over at the outer heaven discotheque; ip's in the group description. they're a fun bunch (and anything but serious, so if you're not into shenanigans then it may not be your thing). micspam will be played, a fun time will be had by all, and we'd love it if you guys stopped by. c


----------



## Munken (Aug 24, 2009)

What time?


----------



## Cloud Nine (Aug 24, 2009)

oh right, the_ time_. haha.
the festivities start at 4PM PST!


----------



## Taco (Aug 26, 2009)

Spies just piss me off.

You piss me off Cloud Nine, with your spy avatar and sig and all.

Play Demoman or you're ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). olz.


----------



## Munken (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh the irony


----------



## Felix (Sep 1, 2009)

A true gentlemen does not insult other players or playstyle


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 1, 2009)

Demoes are the biggest ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in the universe.


----------



## Quelsatron (Sep 1, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Demoes are the biggest ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in the universe.



No that would be skilled snipers

HUR HUR UR DEAD PEW PEW

At the very least being killed by a demo doesn't make you feel like you had no possible chance to fight back


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 1, 2009)

No, Demomen.


----------



## Quelsatron (Sep 1, 2009)

Nuh-uh**


----------



## Munken (Sep 1, 2009)

Engineer


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2009)

And when a sniper scopes in to headshot your teammates, he gets hit by a soldier critrocket. And thus the circle closes.


----------



## Felix (Sep 1, 2009)

You dont know how annoying Demomans are till you have played with Pek
He steamrolls everyone


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 2, 2009)

I've seen better than peK.

Go on the Source OP all map rotations server.

*Shudders*


----------



## Wesley (Sep 2, 2009)

I stopped playing because of Demomen.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 2, 2009)

I stopped playing because of the Source OP server and stacked teams


----------



## Quelsatron (Sep 2, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I stopped playing because of Demomen.





The Pink Ninja said:


> I stopped playing because of the Source OP server and stacked teams



Babies**


----------



## Felix (Sep 2, 2009)

The Official Narusaku/SasuSaku/Naruhina Debate Thread! (MANGA MUST BE TAGGED)

Some players got burned


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 3, 2009)

As long as I got to keep my three hat tower, I'm ok with it  

And since according to the TF blog 95,5% players will get that new hat, I don't really care about it.


----------



## Fulcata (Sep 11, 2009)

I want my damn engineer achievements.


----------



## Helix (Sep 12, 2009)

Entire team is babies!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2009)

Fulcata said:


> I want my damn engineer achievements.



You mean unlockables right


----------



## Dave (Sep 15, 2009)

engy upgrades wont be until after the soldier, which is next

sadly :[


----------



## Fulcata (Sep 16, 2009)

Zaru said:


> You mean unlockables right



No, I don't. The P.D.Q. isn't going to suit my playing style. I'd have to see the others to make a decision about them. Maybe an incendiary shotgun or something. Them got-dang-spies.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 17, 2009)

I think a one shot, slow recharge unlockable that strips Spy disguises is quite likely.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2009)

Or instead of the pistol, give him some trap device that looks like the real deal (sentry, dispenser or whatever) but fucks up spies that try to sap it


----------



## Munken (Sep 22, 2009)

Naruto Chapter 465 Predictions Thread

Naruto Chapter 465 Predictions Thread


----------



## Zaru (Sep 22, 2009)

Is that a fucking dog with machine guns attached to its back

Fuck win


----------



## Felix (Sep 22, 2009)

It's fake (It's just a fan idea) but
Valve seemed to like the idea:


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 10, 2009)

[/url]
Assigned Moderators: Bass, Luna, Grrblt, Merlin, Kilowog, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Memos, Hiroshi, Chainer, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Distracted, Green Lantern, Geg, e-nat, Naruko, JediJaina, Para, destroy_musick, Serp, Aphrodite, EvilMoogle, Keollyn, sel, Kamen Rider Ryoma, StrawHat4Life, Jello Biafra, AestheticizeAnalog, Yondaime, Reznor, Azure Flame Kite, Naruto, Dragonus Nesha, Id, Hollie

Posted by:


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 10, 2009)

Fucking awesome, at least in youtube videos.

I just jumped in a server and the first prop I got turned into was a damn pile of logs inside an industrial warehouse.  Got fucked over and had lost interest for the time.  Saved them to my favs though so I will return later for a proper play through.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 11, 2009)

Click on the preferred kbps Friday mornings 2-4 AM. That's PST.


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 29, 2009)

lol at valve

Team Fortress 2 is available for only $2.49/£2.49/2,49€ for the next two hours. Offer ends exactly at 2:00pm Pacific Time.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 31, 2009)

omg hats omg hats


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 31, 2009)

I have every Halloween achievement, bar the killing people with exploding pumpkins, where I have two kills out of five.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 31, 2009)

I just need to dominate some fool with the other hat.  I'm pretty sure I already have, but the game is lying to me


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 31, 2009)

I was sure I got it before I actually got it too.

My advice is to go Heavy and camp the Capture point of KOTH Harvest.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 31, 2009)

I was dominating three fools at a time as pyro in that spot in the hour I played last night and killed plenty of people with those hats, but never got the cheevo.  I'll just have to give it another go tonight.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 31, 2009)

Sure they had the Gibbus hat?

The paper bags ones are different.

Also, I has all six achievements


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 31, 2009)

Legitimately got all cheevos except Gibus, so I said fuck that shit and went to a cheevo server.  Found myself someone to dominate and it worked.

Fucking HATS.


----------



## leetlegit (Nov 6, 2009)

ive got 360 versino and pc version
steam id: leetlegit
team fortress 2 PC is the way to go, always stuff to do on that game


----------



## Migooki (Nov 25, 2009)

Does anyone have an extra key for me? Or maybe a guest pass?

I'd love to try TF2 sometime.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Nov 25, 2009)

Best to keep an eye on Steam's sales, the game was $2.49 briefly and not too long ago.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 25, 2009)

I enjoy TF2 now. There always a stacked team, so I always wait patiently to join it. Increases my enjoyment 1000%


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 28, 2009)

Friend me


----------



## Munken (Nov 28, 2009)

Currently in-game

_Team Fortress 2 _

*joins*

Failed to find game for the pink ninja


----------



## Zenou (Dec 9, 2009)

Right, so Valve put in some new Announcer sounds. No one knows how to hear them, but Valve says they'll be a hint or something if we can figure out what triggers them. 

Just now someone found this in the code:

```
bool ShouldPlaySpecialAudio(CTFPlayer *pPlayer)
{
	bool result;

  if ( pPlayer && (CTFPlayer::IsPlayerClass(pPlayer, 3) || CTFPlayer::IsPlayerClass(pPlayer, 4)) )
    result = engrandom->GetRandomInt(1, 100) <= 10;
  else
    result = 0;
  return result;
}
```

Demomen and Soldier's have a 10% chance to hear it. Class update?


----------



## Munken (Dec 9, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKTIfXTd32M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crowe (Dec 9, 2009)

*plays TF2*
*48-4 stats as demoman/sniper on losing team*
*is having really fun*
*DIIIIIIIIIIIIID*
*puter reboots*

Computer can't handle TF2 anymore. Overheating 24/7.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 11, 2009)

Fuck yeah new update.


----------



## Quelsatron (Dec 11, 2009)

Holy fuck valve sure as shit knows how to stir shit up in the community


----------



## Munken (Dec 11, 2009)

What have they done now?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 11, 2009)

Ooooooh, FUCK

I never play as Demoman (And hate them) but often play as Solider

But I am sure Demomen will get the extra unlockable. On valve stats they have been the highest scoring class for a while >:


----------



## Quelsatron (Dec 11, 2009)

Munken said:


> What have they done now?



Go to teamfortress.com and check it out


----------



## Munken (Dec 11, 2009)

SOLDIER UPDATE

DO WANT


----------



## Zenou (Dec 13, 2009)

FAPFAPFAP crafting.

Also hint at Engy update.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 13, 2009)

Hopefully we'll see the engie update by early February.

Hardest class to update that. What can you give as alts to his stuff that would be viable options?

I think like the spy the Engie will get two optional SG replacements and one replacement for his regular gear.

Maybe he can replace his shottie with a box that gives him 100 extra capacity for metal

Maybe also an anti-spy thing

Or a wrench that helps him upgrade faster

Also I have killed 50 Demoes and have died to about 20 Demoes

And the Solider's lead over the last three days has slowly increased

I am getting hopeful


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 13, 2009)

ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff

Soldiers winning   That's kuz they are the ez mode class I say!  I've gotten like 5 kills for demos and like 20 deaths to soldiers


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 13, 2009)

haet Demoes


----------



## Zenou (Dec 15, 2009)

FUK YEA, sword and shield.

Will play Demos now. With those.


----------



## Quelsatron (Dec 15, 2009)

_headheadheadheadheadheadheadheadheadheadheadhead_


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 15, 2009)

Yes, those will make me play Demo

I suck with a sticky bomb launcher, but charging about with a sword and shield?

That I can get behind


----------



## Zaru (Dec 15, 2009)

And step by step, TF2 is becoming a medieval MMORPG :ho


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 15, 2009)

This will be very controversial

The Demoman has just been changed from a defensive class who fights indirectly to maybe the most dangerous class up close.

Seriously, he's has the third highest health and now with a better melee attack and increases in speed and damage resist?

I hope being attacked by Sword and Shield Demomen doesn't become the new Scout stunning ¬_____¬

*EDIT:*

Ah, it does reduce the Demo's max health

And it doesn't guard against bullets or melee

Still, this seems strange and controversial (Though cool) since the by removing the sticky bomb launcher and replacing it with this you totally change the focus of the Demo's play style.


----------



## Quelsatron (Dec 15, 2009)

It reminds me of the huskarls shield charge from PVKII

man this will be fun


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Dec 15, 2009)

Fire resist with the charging targe, just for lunging at pyros :ho


----------



## Helix (Dec 15, 2009)

Zeno said:


> Also hint at Engy update.



Wait, what's the hint at Engy update?

All I see is this:


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 16, 2009)

Fuck, the Demo is catching up. Another day like yesterday and they'll overtake.

On the other hand the Solider's new rocket launcher looks pretty sweet

I probably won't use it much though.

I'm all about the splash damage and spam.

Still, in the hands of a skilled player that could be a real pain.


----------



## Quelsatron (Dec 16, 2009)

The new rocket launcher doesn't seem to have the same "new" factor to it as the cck, sure it's pretty awesome but it just isn't a HAUNTED CLAYMORE AND SHIELDCHARGE. Reading about the demo weapons made me go HOLYSHITHOLYSHITHOLYSHITHOLYSHITHOLYSHITHOLYSHITHOLYSHIT while the soldiers made me go "ohh, neat"


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2009)

The new rocket launcher is pretty much my dream weapon.

Luckshotting snipers on 2fort only works with crit rockets


----------



## Quelsatron (Dec 16, 2009)

I hope he gets a parachute


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 16, 2009)

It'll also be good against SGs

And heavies.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm backing up the Demoman to get the 4th unlock. He needs better unlocks that aren't melee. Although... depending upon how much you get to spam the charge attack, his currently known unlocks could make for some fun rushes.


----------



## Munken (Dec 16, 2009)

demoman supporter eh?

*negs*


----------



## FFLN (Dec 16, 2009)

Munken said:


> demoman supporter eh?
> 
> *negs*



 I'll see you on the battlefield. *checks eyepatch* With my good eye.


----------



## Felix (Dec 17, 2009)

Demomans
TODAY WE WIN THE WAR


----------



## FFLN (Dec 17, 2009)

FER SCOTCH 'N BRANDY!!! WE ARE THE EYELANDERS!!!!


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 17, 2009)

Felix said:


> Demomans
> TODAY WE WIN THE WAR



NEVER!
But with the free weekend coming if the war still goes on the demoman will have very good preys


----------



## Felix (Dec 17, 2009)

MuNaZ said:


> NEVER!
> But with the free weekend coming if the war still goes on the demoman will have very good preys



It ends today.
I predict Valve tampering the results and we get a TIE


----------



## Zaru (Dec 17, 2009)

Of course, both will get extra weapons.


----------



## Quelsatron (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, otherwise imagine the massive shitstorm the losing side will stir up on the steam forums

valve planned this all along


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 17, 2009)

I bet one side gets the weapon and the other doesn't


----------



## Zaru (Dec 17, 2009)

Or nobody gets anything


----------



## FFLN (Dec 18, 2009)

I like the demo's new items. The Targe just turns him into a major tank. I found myself just charging into pyros, soldiers, and other demos... as long as they didn't have a shield. Now with a few shield demos, it should be a lot easier to break into fortified CPs or to rush out of a explosive spam. 

I didn't use the sword too much though. I just couldn't seem to get the timing off too well when I would combine it with the targe charge. Since I didn't use the bottle very often anyway, I can't really compare the two. The initial health reduction does suck though.

The Scottish Revolution is pretty awesome though. Destroying other demomen stickies as well as being able to choose which stickies you want to detonate makes it very useful for defense. It can be difficult to find some of your stickies after they've been knocked away from an area though. That's the only negative I can think of.

I didn't play the soldier much, but I can't say that I'll be using the Direct Hit too often. I'm not accurate enough to use it effectively.

The Equalizer is crazily strong though, and that's just from my experience with being on the receiving end of it. 

The Buff Banner is uber though. It's very very effective.

The Gunboats on the other hand... I can't say if I would actually use them when comparing their utility with either the banner or the shotgun. I don't rocket jump very often, so they wouldn't be of much use to me.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 18, 2009)

The direct hit is fucking deadly.

The buff banner maybe good. I had it used against me but I danced on their square little heads.

Equalized is deadly also, when used right

Gunboats maybe very very useful on certain maps. The more I think about them, the more I like them.

Obviously the demo would have gotten the same item if he had won


----------



## FFLN (Dec 18, 2009)

If demo had gotten it, I probably wouldn't use it either. It would been difficult to sticky jump without the sticky launcher. Maybe they would've replaced melee though... unlikely as that may be.

For me, the banner was good because it allowed me to break through to the other team's last check point.


----------



## dandyman (Dec 18, 2009)

I laugh at your puny little war.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 18, 2009)

^ That pyro is about to get hit by a critrocket


----------



## dandyman (Dec 18, 2009)

Zaru said:


> ^ That pyro is about to get hit by a critrocket


Secondary fire.


----------



## Quelsatron (Dec 18, 2009)

whatur said:


> I laugh at your puny little war.



Enjoy being charged and decapitated


----------



## Zaru (Dec 18, 2009)

whatur said:


> Secondary fire.



While doing a taunt?


----------



## dandyman (Dec 18, 2009)

Zaru said:


> While doing a taunt?


You got me there.  By the way, how's the new update? I'm not able to play TF2 for few weeks so can't really try out myself.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 18, 2009)

Also Demomen with the Eyelander and charging targ are scary


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't have the Eyelander yet, but I really can't see what purpose it serves the class' role on the team.  Doesn't seem to fit the demoman at all.

Which two weapon slots does it take up?


----------



## Quelsatron (Dec 18, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> I don't have the Eyelander yet, but I really can't see what purpose it serves the class' role on the team.  Doesn't seem to fit the demoman at all.
> 
> Which two weapon slots does it take up?



Well, since demoman was essentially perfect already I figure they just gave him a drastically different weapon for shits and giggles.

It takes up the melee slot, the targe takes up the secondary(they're separate weapons)


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 18, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> Well, since demoman was essentially perfect already I figure they just gave him a drastically different weapon for shits and giggles.
> 
> It takes up the melee slot, the targe takes up the secondary(they're separate weapons)



lol at first and oh at second.  I thought they came as one item but took up two slots.  Do you discover/craft them as one or two separate items?


----------



## Quelsatron (Dec 18, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> lol at first and oh at second.  I thought they came as one item but took up two slots.  Do you discover/craft them as one or two separate items?



It's two separate items, they (technically) have nothing to do with eachother

The charge works with bottle too


----------



## Migooki (Dec 20, 2009)

Someone play with me later if I purchase a copy.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm getting this game tomorrow! 

Question though: is this game still very popular? It's been more than two years since it's released.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 23, 2009)

It's extremely popular, there's no shortage of server full of players.

Seriously, this game will be full of players for the next three to five years at minimum.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 23, 2009)

The sheer amount of servers is already insane.

I usually get 1800+ servers, that's more than quite a few games have active online players.


----------



## Quelsatron (Dec 23, 2009)

It's pretty much even more popular now than it was when it was released, being dirt cheap and having continuous massive free updates every few months or so certainly helps


----------



## Zaru (Dec 23, 2009)

It's rare that a developer continuously adds content for free, over years, while never losing the humor.

Actually they're revealing more and more about the tf2 "universe" over time.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 23, 2009)

I am enjoying being a Eyelander Targe Demo while I can. No way it won't be nerfed.

Also charging into the backs of fleeing scouts and killing them in one swipe is a fucking joy.

Also a solider with 14 health and an equaliser is death incarnate


----------



## FFLN (Dec 23, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I am enjoying being a Eyelander Targe Demo while I can. No way it won't be nerfed.
> 
> Also charging into the backs of fleeing scouts and killing them in one swipe is a fucking joy.
> 
> Also a solider with 14 health and an equaliser is death incarnate



I thought you hated Demos. And yeah, I try to stay away from those Soldiers now. I prefer facing them with the grenade launcher rather than the Eyelander. Oh, and didn't they already "nerf" the Eyelander somewhat by capping the max health at what you would get from being over-healed?

I don't want them nerfing my shield. It's helped me to charge past Pyro and Soldier lines.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 23, 2009)

So I just got it. 

Time to continue my trend of Pyro (I know, I'm a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)) from the free weekend.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 24, 2009)

Nothing wrong with Pyro, it's a tricky class to play well.


----------



## p0ot (Dec 27, 2009)

Well i played the one for the xbox 360 for like 30 hours then i moved to the PC and have played for 80 hours in 3 weeks. PC has the updates and better people.


----------



## Fulcata (Dec 28, 2009)

FFLN said:


> Oh, and didn't they already "nerf" the Eyelander somewhat by capping the max health at what you would get from being over-healed?



No, because they never intended it to be able to do that. Also, the Eyelander is only good for squashing nubs.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm getting it soon, hopefully.

I'm hoping I like the sniper. I love sniper rifles...


----------



## p0ot (Dec 29, 2009)

I wonder when the engineer will get an update I hope they give him the portal gun.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 29, 2009)

Does the game have offline multiplayer?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 30, 2009)

It has working bots now on some maps and for some classes. No substitute for the real thing though.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 30, 2009)

Basically no. If you're not going to be playing on-line, don't get it.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 30, 2009)

I heard I should go PC instead of one of the two console versions.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 31, 2009)

You should, PC gets all the updates.


----------



## TDM (Dec 31, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Basically no. If you're not going to be playing on-line, don't get it.


What kind of masochist would buy TF2 and not play online?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 31, 2009)

It's like buying a sandwich toaster and only using it to warm up your bed : /


----------



## Starrk (Dec 31, 2009)

organizedcrime said:


> What kind of masochist would buy TF2 and not play online?



The kind that live in hotels.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 1, 2010)

join ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow, that name is terrible and the group image is awful.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 1, 2010)

Don't they have the shift or space bar buttons in your fascist Scandinavian country?


----------



## Crowe (Jan 1, 2010)

I like it better when it sits together and in lower case.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 1, 2010)

In future type all your posts without spaces and in lower case.


----------



## Felix (Jan 2, 2010)

It's horrible because Pek made it
What did you expect.

Anyway, I hate those days where you start playing horribly at your main class, then play all the others and fail even more horribly.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 2, 2010)

I am always an amazing Heavy but it's kind of sad when I play as him. Wanna use other classes.


----------



## Tash (Jan 2, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Doesn't seem to fit the demoman at all.



It fits the Demoman theme as much as the scrumpy bottle did.

Probably more.

Also the Soldiers unlocks are basically the best ever.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 3, 2010)

Felix said:


> It's horrible because Pek made it
> What did you expect.
> 
> Anyway, I hate those days where you start playing horribly at your main class, then play all the others and fail even more horribly.



what do you mean "playing" I've been seeing you all day idling in some idle server... 
i need more time so i can play


----------



## Felix (Jan 4, 2010)

MuNaZ said:


> what do you mean "playing" I've been seeing you all day idling in some idle server...
> i need more time so i can play



That's when I'm studying 
When I'm free I either join Pek at the clusterfuck servers or go to that Rivendell  Portuguese server (low latency <3)

And for the info: Two hats already.

Tyrants Helm and Masters Yellow Belt


----------



## Munken (Jan 4, 2010)

Felix have abandoned us, he's now a l4d2 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Adachi (Jan 5, 2010)

Anyone mind telling me how you get an Eyelander? Do you get it like any other equipment/weapon?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 6, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Anyone mind telling me how you get an Eyelander? Do you get it like any other equipment/weapon?



Achievements performed or random drops.

It's the item you get for the second Demoman milestone

You get the chargin targ for the first


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 24, 2010)

Also:


----------



## Felix (Jan 24, 2010)

I've been idling like a crazy guy lately and god damn yes, lot's of hats. And they are all the ones I wanted

I love myself.
And Munken, I have not abandoned thou!


----------



## Munken (Jan 26, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Also:



fuck that was awesome

especially the first one


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 26, 2010)

Munken said:


> fuck that was awesome
> 
> especially the first one



I know

Love the editing, love the music.


----------



## Rykiel (Jan 29, 2010)

Has anyone watched the Odd Scout Chapters?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 4, 2010)

My set is win


----------



## Munken (Feb 4, 2010)

awesome set man :3

also:


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 10, 2010)

aiming in this game is tedoius


----------



## Starrk (Feb 26, 2010)

^Tell me about it.

I just got it the other day.  Pretty epic.


----------



## Munken (Mar 1, 2010)

console ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 1, 2010)

MOVING THIS MOUSE AROUND WITH PINPOINT PRECISION ON ~12 SQUARE INCHES OF MOUSEPAD IS SOOOO TIRING

Yes, he would sound rather ridiculous if he were trying to say aiming is tedious on a modern PC shooter.  If you are playing the console version of TF2, do yourself a favor and just stop


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 1, 2010)

I reflected an arrow today for a kill.

Just felt the need to say that, for some reason.


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 7, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> I reflected an arrow today for a kill.
> 
> Just felt the need to say that, for some reason.



Reminds me of when I reflected a baseball onto a group of 3 scouts in the sewers of 2fort and annihilated all three thanks to the element of surprise


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 7, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> Reminds me of when I reflected a baseball onto a group of 3 scouts in the sewers of 2fort and annihilated all three thanks to the element of surprise



Pyro might not be the most skill-intensive class, but what other class is actually HAPPY to see Kritzkriegs on the other team?


----------



## Felix (May 8, 2010)

Engineer update (probably) coming next week along with the Steam for Mac release
About time...


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 19, 2010)

Scout is so fun to play, I hate almost all the other classes.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 23, 2010)

Am I the only pyro player that prefers the Backburner over the reg flamethrower?

The times I regret not having it, like if I see some stickies in front of me with no way to get rid of them, are mitigated by the MANY times I manage to sneak up on someone from behind for surprise buttburns.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 23, 2010)

I never get the timing for deflecting rockets etc. right anyway, so might as well just use the backburner. But in maps like well that have water, the blast is quite useful to knock enemies away.

Recently got most unlocks I didn't have yet, except the scout ones. Fucker just isn't my class


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 23, 2010)

Poonsday said:


> Am I the only pyro player that prefers the Backburner over the reg flamethrower?
> 
> The times I regret not having it, like if I see some stickies in front of me with no way to get rid of them, are mitigated by the MANY times I manage to sneak up on someone from behind for surprise buttburns.



I have wiped whole teams with the backburner but honestly, the ability to blow back ubers is invaluable.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 23, 2010)

Steam ID's ppl.

Mine is "MMAthematician", and my current nick is "Poonsday"...

Me and Shrooms play all the time.  peK and Blindy used to join us all the time too.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 23, 2010)

I could never get into the PC version of TF2.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm *The Pink Ninja*


----------



## Ippy (Jun 23, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I could never get into the PC version of TF2.


I see why... where the hell were you going when I ubered you???



The Pink Ninja said:


> I'm *The Pink Ninja*


Says it can't find you.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jun 23, 2010)

WHERE IS THE ENGIE UPDATE VALVE

YOU SAID THERE WOULD BE AN UPDATE


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 23, 2010)

That was a lot of dominations quite quickly, was good to have a go with engie/spy/sniper classes for a bit.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 23, 2010)

Shroomsday said:


> That was a lot of dominations quite quickly, was good to have a go with engie/spy/sniper classes for a bit.


We both had a good time taking out half each other's teams.

I just wish Lotus servers weren't so big on autobalance.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 23, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> WHERE IS THE ENGIE UPDATE VALVE
> 
> YOU SAID THERE WOULD BE AN UPDATE



I want a weaker, but portable sentry of sorts. MAKE IT HAPPEN VALVE


----------



## Ippy (Jun 23, 2010)

It'll probably be a sentry that's sap proof, but doesn't upgrade past level 1.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 23, 2010)

Level 1? No, that's ridiculous. Level 1 sentries are taken down way too easily by anything else.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 23, 2010)

Or level 2.  I'm just throwing shit out there.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 23, 2010)

The new shotgun he's wielding in the Mac trailer, I wonder what it's doing.

One-shots disguised spies?


----------



## Ippy (Jun 23, 2010)

I'd actually like that.  One-shots disguised spies, but deals like 1/3 damage to everyone else.

Anything that can get rid of spies easier is  in my book.  It's frustrating building all that shit just for that lanky friend to come along and ruin it.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 23, 2010)

I've seen some weird shit lately, like sappers that won't disappear, destroyed sentries that still shoot infinitely, or indestructible dispensers.
Not sure if that's a fuckup from the servers or the game itself.

And I played on a server with altered weapon settings. You had 999 ammo and fired faster, shit was crazy.
Soldiers firing 10 rockets in a row before reloading?


----------



## Quelsatron (Jun 23, 2010)

A SHOTGUN THAT SHOOTS TINY SENTRIES


----------



## Zaru (Jun 23, 2010)

Or a shotgun that can be placed and picked up as a shotgun sentry. SO MANY POSSIBILITIES


----------



## Quelsatron (Jun 23, 2010)

A BUTTON THAT WHEN PUSHED KILLS EVERY SPY IN EVERY GAME FOREVER AND RENDERS ANY LIVING RELATIVES THEY HAVE INFERTILE

BUT TO BALANCE IT ENGINEER CAN ONLY USE MELEE


----------



## Zaru (Jun 23, 2010)

I think Quelsatron had his sentries sapped one too many times


----------



## Quelsatron (Jun 23, 2010)

I have played engineer about 5 hours. I have played TF2 for somewhere above 200.

Still have more than thrice max points as him than any other class though

so yeah my point was that unlocks that specifically counter a single class are bad

real bad


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 23, 2010)

Poonsday said:


> Says it can't find you.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 24, 2010)

Death maps especially.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dn9970dxQ2g[/YOUTUBE]

So awesome. D:


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 2, 2010)

TONIGHT'S THE NIGHT

TONIGHTS THE MOTHERFUCKING NIGHT


----------



## Zaru (Jul 2, 2010)

Fuck yeah Engineer story

I like how they reveal the story bit by bit

Now we know why they're called BLU and RED. Heck I think they're even gonna explain the whole respawn thing with science through immortality machines


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2010)

My new spray.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 5, 2010)

I can't get my spray to work sadly. It won't upload a new image.

And I crafted everything in my inventory I could craft. Still no Wrench.

And that include the unlocks I use and have equipped.


----------



## Helix (Jul 6, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> And I crafted everything in my inventory I could craft. Still no Wrench.
> 
> And that include the unlocks I use and have equipped.



Me too. Now I have to find all my weapons again.

sadfrog.jpg


----------



## Zaru (Jul 11, 2010)

Now with the engineer achievements done, all that I have left is getting hats

Lots of hats


----------



## Dman (Jul 12, 2010)

does anybody need the "with friends like these" achievement for the xbox?


ive added 7 people from the game who want it too but we can never find a time for us all to be online at once


GT= CoNsTanT M0TioN


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey Zaru... are you legit when it comes to achievements?...

just asking...


----------



## Zaru (Jul 15, 2010)

I am with all classes except soldier and demo, I think (too much situational grind required)

And I don't have milestone 2 + 3 for scout, got his stuff through lucky drops


----------



## Zaru (Jul 16, 2010)

Polycount winners announced. Soon, update???


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 17, 2010)

Valve Time... so no...


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEgjqcI03xw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Aug 2, 2010)

Had a really bad experience the other day. 
I don't check the name of the server I'm playing on, so I ended up on a rigged achievement server while wanting to play some dustbowl.

As I saw everyone typing in stuff like !giveall and subsequently getting tons of achievements at once, I was like "some people really don't want to have fun" and left -_-


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 5, 2010)

i learned to always check that after falling into several no crit, no splash damage, no challenge and no fun servers...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 5, 2010)

Hard to find servers that don't have shitty Quake sound-effects too


----------



## Draffut (Aug 5, 2010)

I usually just play Payload maps on the same 7-8 servers...


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Hard to find servers that don't have shitty Quake sound-effects too



That's nothing.

I once got on a server with weird russian voices  and screaming pig sounds popping up all the time.


----------



## Dave (Aug 8, 2010)

Zaru said:


> That's nothing.
> 
> I once got on a server with weird russian voices  and screaming pig sounds popping up all the time.



that sounds enticing actually


----------



## Zaru (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Dave (Aug 9, 2010)

so hilarious.  one of the best


----------



## Helix (Aug 18, 2010)

I need a good spray, any ideas? None of the typical distracting boobs/ass sprays, though.


----------



## Dave (Aug 25, 2010)

so who's buying worms reloaded just for the soldier hat and grenade things?

i know i am.


----------



## Cloud Nine (Aug 25, 2010)

i can't believe i'm saying this, but

they're adding even _more_ hats now?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 25, 2010)

Holy Grenades for soldier you say?


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 25, 2010)

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATS


----------



## Kyōraku (Aug 30, 2010)

My 5 year old PC can't play that game


----------



## Zaru (Aug 30, 2010)

Then buy a new one.


----------



## LaJon (Sep 5, 2010)

Been playing it a lot lately when I get the chance.  The game is pretty balanced, and all the mods people have come up with are great.

Despite the balanced state of the game, I do wish people would stop turtling so much.  All they have to do is get together a few engineers, demos, heavies + natascha, along with medics and you just can't get through.  Don't understand how people can enjoy themselves when they invest everything they have in preventing the other team from doing anything at the cost of them not being able to do anything either.

Outside of that it's always a good time.  I usually play Scout or Soldier, along with medic if needed.  Wouldn't be caught dead playing one of the casual-friendly classes like engineer, heavy, or pyro.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2010)

Are you playing CTF? Because that's where most turtling happens.

Lol one time I was like "uh guise I can't defend the intel ALONE" and people jokingly replied in the sense of "intel? what's that? I thought this was deathmatch"


----------



## LaJon (Sep 6, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Are you playing CTF? Because that's where most turtling happens.
> 
> Lol one time I was like "uh guise I can't defend the intel ALONE" and people jokingly replied in the sense of "intel? what's that? I thought this was deathmatch"



Yeah, I try to play through as many modes as possible to mix things up.

There are also a ton of awesome mods out there to play.  TF2Ware (Wario Ware in TF2), Prop Hunt (disguising yourself as a random object in the game and trying to hide for the entire round without being found out), and Dodgeball (pyros shooting nukes around at each other with the airblast).  Can see these and more in this awesome video: 

[YOUTUBE]yeHjb9Yc5CI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh god what  I didn't know of these kinds of mods. Awesome.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 6, 2010)

Find the 'Fun Box' server, I play there sometimes nowadays. You generally get a couple of maps of one mod, then straight onto another. The newest one I played there was a kind of semi-flying boink frenzy CP game. You have two teams of scouts in an open arena with unlimited jump and boinks, the ground being instant death after you spawn. Not sure I could play that for too long.

I do enjoy regular TF2, it's had an incredible run for me but obviously variety's the spice of life.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2010)

So I ended up on a server called Touhou something where everyone was just chilling on the bridge on doublecross. 

I wasn't sure if I should ruin the party.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2010)

Polycount update INCOMIIIIING


----------



## Quelsatron (Sep 30, 2010)

JESUS CHRIST I CAME WITH THE FORCE OF A BILLION EXPLODING SUNS


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2010)

My face when we could buy items for real money:


----------



## Munken (Oct 2, 2010)

man some of the hats are expensive as hell


----------



## Helix (Oct 3, 2010)

I want an unusual hat so bad... anyone have one?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 10, 2010)

Just got a towering pillar of hats through trading. My life is now complete


----------



## Draffut (Oct 12, 2010)

New Spy dagger is sickening.  Need one.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 12, 2010)

Zaru said:


> My face when we could buy items for real money:



He changed his avy but the change made this even better.


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Oct 16, 2010)

The new update was a amazing way of getting TF2 back to the attention of it's players again tbh. Spent 17hours playing it since it came out 2 weeks back, impressive since I spend 6am-6pm in classes.


----------



## halcy0n (Oct 18, 2010)

i play too much :> this new trading thing has got my hooked
add me if you want to trade:


----------



## Zaru (Oct 28, 2010)

Halloween update


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 28, 2010)

How do you get the axe?


----------



## Helix (Oct 29, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> How do you get the axe?



2 Refined Metal + Unusual Haunted Metal Scrap + Scotsman's Skullcutter

You get the Haunted Metal Scrap from killing the Horseless Headless Horsemann with a melee attack at cp_manor_event.

I managed to craft one and it was level 100. Too bad it's not tradeable.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 29, 2010)

How do you craft the Mann mask?

EDIT: Fuck, craft all 9 masks together?

Impossible


----------



## Helix (Nov 1, 2010)

Micspam essentials:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HjLN1TA3bc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Captain Fry (Nov 5, 2010)

ive never even played this game and I still like it, so many parodies and pics from this....


----------



## Helix (Nov 6, 2010)

Captain Fry said:


> ive never even played this game and I still like it, so many parodies and pics from this....



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AE2pe5LDgE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Zaru (Dec 4, 2010)

Beta   time!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 23, 2010)

Double Drop Rate Week...

yay?...


----------



## Bleach (Dec 31, 2010)

Umm $5 on steam for anyone that is interested.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah that's some crazy sale. People are just gonna buy them for idling accounts though


----------



## Bleach (Dec 31, 2010)

I just bought it cause I've always wanted to play it but never had the hardware to do so until now .

Gonna get my game on tonight 

Any hints for a first time player?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 31, 2010)

You'll feel funny because everyone is wielding weapons you don't have yet. Good luck achieving/finding/crafting them.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 3, 2011)

Zaru said:


> You'll feel funny because everyone is wielding weapons you don't have yet. Good luck achieving/finding/crafting them.



With a couple notable exceptions the starting weapons are still perfectly viable compared to the new ones.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 8, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> With a couple notable exceptions the starting weapons are still perfectly viable compared to the new ones.



A lot of them, yes. 

But how many people are still using:

Classic wrench
Classic flamethrower
Classic shotgun on several classes
Classic fireaxe
Classic bonesaw
Classic shovel
Classic fists
etc...

Answer: Not a lot.

Etc...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah, but those are mostly melee which I rarely use and I'm pretty good.

The unlockables I do rely on are near universally ones you just get via easily done achievements.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 8, 2011)

Zaru said:


> A lot of them, yes.
> 
> But how many people are still using:
> 
> ...



Ignoring the melee weapons, I still use the flamethrower and the shotgun on most classes, save the heavy.  Though I dont have all the new weapons yet (Most of my shit is vintage actually...)


----------



## Zaru (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Zaru (Feb 12, 2011)

Lol at the beta.

They're testing backburner with airblast and flare gun that allows you to jump like a rocket jump.


----------



## firefist (Mar 11, 2011)

Shogun Pack


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 11, 2011)

So I just played this at my nephews and I thought the idea behind it is okay. But the classes are so boring. Either idiots are sniping, Spying, or minigunning. That's the way you get guns anyway. Also in all my FPS experience I haven't seen a shotgun character that fucking weak. It's pathetic.


----------



## Munken (Mar 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThTmcGQAI-s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Helix (May 6, 2011)

Yay for replay feature.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yg3BQBntc2Y[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKABltafDoc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ippy (May 6, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> So I just played this at my nephews and I thought the idea behind it is okay. But the classes are so boring. Either idiots are sniping, Spying, or minigunning. That's the way you get guns anyway. Also in all my FPS experience I haven't seen a shotgun character that fucking weak. It's pathetic.


In other words.... you suck.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 7, 2011)

No, he's just an idiot : /


----------



## Crowe (May 24, 2011)

Please ban huntsman...

Oh and I got in three airshots with nade launcher on an ubered soldier. It was a real "Fuck yeah" moment, just wish one could have replay on the servers I play on. UKCS ones.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 18, 2011)

Chinese bootleg edition and bird poop, tf2's on a roll right now


----------



## firefist (Jun 18, 2011)

meet the medic coming soon?


----------



## Cocoa (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello there fellow Team Fortress 2 lovers.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 21, 2011)

Firefist said:


> meet the medic coming soon?



Update day 1 is go.


----------



## firefist (Jun 21, 2011)

mobster monday looks good.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 21, 2011)

Probably come out on Friday/Saturday depending on time zones.


----------



## Helix (Jun 22, 2011)

All the new weapons seem "meh." The scouts' so far looks the most impressive. I'm pumped to see the rest of the update news. I can't wait to see the Pyro's new weapons.

I wish this thread had more activity; I often forget about it since it is in the Online Gaming Center forum. I think it should be in the regular Gaming Department regardless.


----------



## firefist (Jun 22, 2011)

man, that bazaar bargain looks nice.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jun 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36lSzUMBJnc[/YOUTUBE]
Glorious video.


----------



## dream (Jun 23, 2011)

That wonderful ubercharge.


----------



## Helix (Jun 23, 2011)

Glorious.

Now where's Meet the Pyro.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm just going to do nothing but triple jump + FaN all day every day from now on.


----------



## dream (Jun 23, 2011)

I almost wish that I had waited to get TF2.  TF2 should have been made free to play last year.


----------



## Helix (Jun 24, 2011)

I managed to get on TF2 within the first 10 minutes of the update deploying, but I was derping around most of the time that I didn't think to craft the new stuff to get numbered weapons. I probably would've gotten #1-10 for most weapons.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 24, 2011)

OH

MY

GOD

Okay so true story:

Recently a friend of mine got me Left 4 Dead 2 which convinced me to finally install steam. I play with him and my girlfriend and another friend of ours and we have tons of fun. I began taking notice of steam deals and I've bought some great games already for almost nothing. Instantly became addicted to steam.

So I'm making myself a wishlist, right? And I notice Team Fortress 2, which is a game that's been recommended to me in the past. I watch some videos, laugh my ass off, and droll all over the pixar'esque style.

So I rush to the store link and it says it's free for a week! Awesome! *installs*

On my first day alone I knew I was buying this game at the end of the week. It was fucking awesome. Wholesome humor, great gameplay, the smoothest character animations I've ever seen in an FPS, genius attention to detail. It was sold to me. My only complaint was how the servers were plagued with fake bots and how the lack of a matchmaking feature seemed archaic.

Game updates today.

FREE FOREVER
MATCHMAKING SYSTEM

Fucking. Owned.

I am so god damn happy. I AM SO HAPPY! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHLKASJDLAJSLDaksldjlajsdljas11


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]t-T2I6sEsrY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Helix (Jun 24, 2011)

Naruto said:


> OH
> 
> MY
> 
> ...



Cool story bro (too obvious to not do it).

But seriously, you're going to love this game. I been playing it for... well, since it was released day one in the Orange Box. It might take awhile to get in the groove, but I think it will be worth it. Jumping from random server to random server may be a drag, so once you find a couple of good servers you can favorite and stick with, it will be a blast.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't give a shit about micro-transactions but I'm buying something out of respect for valve right now.


----------



## Helix (Jun 24, 2011)

Naruto said:


> I don't give a shit about micro-transactions but I'm buying something out of respect for valve right now.



Might as well buy the premium service then, so you can trade and get increase backpack size. I'd be happy to give you some spare weapons if you wish.


----------



## dream (Jun 24, 2011)

God damn it Naruto, you lucky bastard.  

My favorite game mode has to be Payload.  Had a blast playing it last year on a friend's server.  It could be incredibly frustrating but it could also be even more satisfying at times.


----------



## Helix (Jun 24, 2011)

Payload is like the only time I enjoy going as Spy.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Because it's easy mode


----------



## Naruto (Jun 24, 2011)

Helix said:


> Might as well buy the premium service then, so you can trade and get increase backpack size. I'd be happy to give you some spare weapons if you wish.



How do I buy the premium service? I don't see it available 



Helix said:


> Might as well buy the premium service then, so you can trade and get increase backpack size. I'd be happy to give you some spare weapons if you wish.



Free shit? Reps forever if you do. (Can't rep you atm, 24h limit).

Oh god, I just whored myself out. I feel so dirty.


----------



## dream (Jun 24, 2011)

Territorial Control is is superb as well along with Standard Control Point.  The only game mode I hate is Capture the Flag.


----------



## Helix (Jun 24, 2011)

Naruto said:


> How do I buy the premium service? I don't see it available



All I know is it was displayed in the . Did you try looking in the Mann Co store? Backpack upgrades are there, so maybe that should be there as well.



Naruto said:


> How do I buy the premium service? I don't see it available
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can post your steam profile link here, and I'll shoot you a trade in-game. Or, you can just add me:


----------



## Naruto (Jun 24, 2011)

So purchase anything and get full access to game? Fuck yes, valve.

I just added you, Helix. I'm Space Cow


----------



## Helix (Jun 24, 2011)

Naruto said:


> So purchase anything and get full access to game? Fuck yes, valve.
> 
> I just added you, Helix. I'm Space Cow



Oh, I did not see that. You can even pay as little as 1 dollar to get premium then...


----------



## firefist (Jun 24, 2011)

meet the medic was glorious indeed.


but what does tf2 being free change in this game?


EDIT: ah k, seems like nothing changes much if you owned it before the ?ber update.


----------



## Cocoa (Jun 24, 2011)

If you need help finding good servers just hit me up Naruto.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 25, 2011)

The hat you get for buying the game before the update is boring. 

Although I'm loving the new weapons, new Heavy Minigun is too good. The new rocket launcher is also damn good even for it's smaller clip size.


----------



## Helix (Jun 25, 2011)

My face when the Detonator sucks


----------



## firefist (Jun 25, 2011)

post some good servers people.


----------



## dream (Jun 25, 2011)

I have always liked eGo's servers.


----------



## firefist (Jun 25, 2011)

just played on eGo'S 2fort and it was great.


----------



## Helix (Jun 25, 2011)

Whoa nelly


----------



## dream (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah, it was a shock to me as well.  First time I'm seeing Team Fortress 2 surprass the peak players for both CS and CSS.  



> just played on eGo'S 2fort and it was great.



I'm glad that you enjoyed it.  I like their moderation most of the times, rarely have I ever had a complaint with them.


----------



## firefist (Jun 26, 2011)

it was like the first time where there was any teamwork in this game.


on my older servers its usually like:

>enter map
> choose side
>see what classes are in the team already and how much.
> ok lets balance this out, choose class.
> seconds later everyone demonman.
> then scout
> then sniper
> STOP IT!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 26, 2011)

Are there any new nicely moderated servers? With unlocks blocked, if possible. Classic TF2. I haven't played TF2 for a year now, all those retarded fast food weapons ruined the game for me, but I want to go back to it after exams.

//HbS


----------



## dream (Jun 26, 2011)

Hbs:  eGo servers are strictly moderated, but there are unlocks in them unfortunately.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh well, one can't get everything. I'll check them out.

//HbS


----------



## Zaru (Jun 26, 2011)

20 fucking thousand playing Terraria? Woah


----------



## Alien (Jun 26, 2011)

I've played it for 11 hours already and i only started playing yesterday 

yeah i got it bad


----------



## Helix (Jun 26, 2011)

Wrex said:


> I've played it for 11 hours already and i only started playing yesterday
> 
> yeah i got it bad



Terraria or TF2? 

Current/Peak is just a few hundred below 100,000 today. I wonder how long this will keep up. I'd imagine it to be around Counter-Strike activity levels in about a month, but I am shocked how many are playing now.


----------



## Alien (Jun 26, 2011)

TF2                    .


----------



## Crowe (Jun 26, 2011)

2000h played soon. Since the update my ping on most servers went up by 30-40. Sucks so much.


----------



## firefist (Jun 26, 2011)

> craft tomislav
> delete tomislav (dont ask why)
> find tomislav via drop

> people talk about what to buy to get premium on server
> adviced to buy sandvich
> find sandvich


----------



## Alien (Jun 27, 2011)

I got the tomislav in one of my first drops and i have been using it ever since. The faster spin-up speed really helps. 

Servers have bitched out again. I haven't been able to connect even once in the last couple of hours.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 27, 2011)

Wrex said:


> I got the tomislav in one of my first drops and i have been using it ever since. The faster spin-up speed really helps.
> 
> Servers have bitched out again. I haven't been able to connect even once in the last couple of hours.



Choice of weapons really is a bitch. I generally go Natascha if I have a medic with me, Sasha otherwise.

Don't have the Tomislav but I'm not sure about its usefulness really. I'm not denying less startup time is awesome, but I've learned to live with the problem by jump-revving around corners.

I reaaaally hate losing DPS as Heavy. It means other Heavies/Sentries will kill you every time you stand your ground, and as a Heavy you *have *to stand your ground.

...



lol


----------



## Alien (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah that's the biggest drawback. If another heavy sees me coming and he's already revved up i'm pretty much fucked (unless i have a medic with me and he doesn't)

Does the natasha also slow firing speed or only move speed when you hit an enemy ?


----------



## firefist (Jun 27, 2011)

only use the iron curtain and now tomislav as heavy weapons.


more than enough to rampage.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 27, 2011)

Wrex said:


> Does the natasha also slow firing speed or only move speed when you hit an enemy ?



Just the move speed.


----------



## Helix (Jun 27, 2011)

It also has -30% slower spin up time and -25% damage done. 

I've been using the Tomislav with a shotgun now, since I can actually switch between the two weapons without worrying about spin time.


----------



## Crowe (Jun 27, 2011)

Too much heavy talk. What is quite annoying with the new f2p is that all servers are close to full, well at least the ones I ping less then 100 on and it is so annoying standing on queue. I used to donate to UKCS servers and get free slot alas I haven't done that lately. Oh and also 2 hat drops on 2000h played is pretty ridiculous consideirng some of my friends have found like 5 hats in less then 800h played

Can I repost these and brag? My ping been horrible lately so I can't get close to these stats nowadays and people have all these new weapons I'm not familiar with.

p.s I love Red on stage 3 in spambowl.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## firefist (Jun 27, 2011)

there is never too much heavy talk.


----------



## Helix (Jun 27, 2011)

Herp de Derp


----------



## Muk (Jun 28, 2011)

so any good eu servers?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 28, 2011)

Crowe said:


> Can I repost these and brag?



I'm very new to the game, but I'm loving heavy:


----------



## dream (Jun 28, 2011)

Medics are the best.


----------



## firefist (Jun 28, 2011)

Medics are beastly, if you know how to use them.

always funny when a pyro w+M1 chases you and you just run away while needling him to death.


----------



## Helix (Jun 28, 2011)

I been a shotgun whore ever since I got a Strange Shotgun, which means I been playing Pyro almost exclusively. Other classes can use the shotgun, but I like the fast switching with the degreaser and it is more reliable than the flare gun/detonator. 

I am at ~700 kills so far... so maybe I'll get 8500 kills in a month for the last rank.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 29, 2011)

>lots of new people get much higher scores than me

I guess it's what I get from going on a suicide mission on pretty much every life... ./ _ \.

also...

>get loch-and-load

ok I never liked this piece of shit... you need a perfect aim to pull it off well enou-

>dominations, dominations everywhere

the fuck... and why is it so fun for me to use on defense?...


----------



## Helix (Jun 29, 2011)

Crowe said:


> Can I repost these and brag? My ping been horrible lately so I can't get close to these stats nowadays and people have all these new weapons I'm not familiar with.
> 
> p.s I love Red on stage 3 in spambowl.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I can't stand servers with more than 24 players. It just doesn't feel balanced at all, especially when most maps are not that big at all. 

But, IN OTHER NEWS:



Pretty much confirms the summer steam sale on June 30th and lasting 11 days just like last year. Supposedly there is another update in the works with possible Engineer items as well:


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Jun 29, 2011)

Medic is credit to team. Most important class. Although probably the most boring, your k/d ratio will be terrible.

Also,



F2P players are about at a 1:1 ratio with everyone who ever bought tf2 in the past couple years. And it's been only 1 week


----------



## Zaru (Jun 29, 2011)

Goddammit valve I can't craft all those new weapons


----------



## Helix (Jun 29, 2011)

Gin Ichimaru said:


> Medic is credit to team. Most important class. Although probably the most boring, your k/d ratio will be terrible.



But the easiest class to top the scoreboard.


----------



## Psych (Jun 29, 2011)

Medic's are a blast to play when you have a good heavy to just hide behind. I only play Medic when I am with friends though, easier to communicate with them on skype.

I mostly play Sniper, I just love picking people off. The best I think is when you and another Sniper see each other then pick each other off. It's brilliant.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 29, 2011)

Psych said:


> Medic's are a blast to play when you have a good heavy to just hide behind. I only play Medic when I am with friends though, easier to communicate with them on skype.
> 
> I mostly play Sniper, I just love picking people off. The best I think is when you and another Sniper see each other then pick each other off. It's brilliant.



Too many snipers make it their lifetime goal to kill other snipers, though. Even if it means covering nothing but the spot the other sniper is standing on instead of helping the team.


----------



## firefist (Jun 29, 2011)

Gin Ichimaru said:


> Medic is credit to team. Most important class. Although probably the most boring, your k/d ratio will be terrible.



the support classes are the most fun ones. spy being hard to deal with, sniper being able to solo the entire opponents team without getting your team into danger and medics having the power to push your team even further.




> Too many snipers make it their lifetime goal to kill other snipers, though. Even if it means covering nothing but the spot the other sniper is standing on instead of helping the team.



which results in even more snipers trying to kill off the enemy snipers.



> Pretty much confirms the summer steam sale on June 30th and lasting 11 days just like last year. Supposedly there is another update in the works with possible Engineer items as well:



STOP TAKING ALL MY MONEY VALVE!


----------



## Rios (Jun 29, 2011)

Played it today and in every game there is at least one Heavy+Medic pair  making hot love. For a lone guy its almost impossible to crack this nut, I am not saying its imbalanced just abusable as hell.

Spies are fun and I love blowing them up but that combo not only seems very easy to pull out, its also so darn annoying :/


----------



## Helix (Jun 30, 2011)

Just kill the medic as soon as possible.


----------



## Alien (Jun 30, 2011)

refreshing summer coolers everywhere


----------



## Rios (Jun 30, 2011)

Do I need to buy a key to open them? Not so free then heh XD


----------



## firefist (Jun 30, 2011)

those boxes are horrible, just like the generic ones.


you get countless of boxes yet need to buy a key that only opens one single box.


----------



## Helix (Jun 30, 2011)

If it is like the christmas boxes, Valve should give you at least one free key. Those boxes have a somewhat higher rate to get an unusual hat.


----------



## firefist (Jun 30, 2011)

btw.

STEAM SUMMER SALES, MATES!


----------



## Alien (Jun 30, 2011)

That was when TF2 wasn't F2P. I ain't getting my hopes that we're gonna get anything for free. 

Oh god not sales again. Bye bye what's left of my bank account.


----------



## Helix (Jun 30, 2011)

Killing Floor update + summer sale

LOADSAMONEY


----------



## Rios (Jun 30, 2011)

So many games


----------



## Rios (Jun 30, 2011)

I got Rift Well Spun Hat Claim Code. Whats that??


----------



## Helix (Jun 30, 2011)

Rios said:


> I got Rift Well Spun Hat Claim Code. Whats that??



Just a code for some headgear on the MMO called Rift. It's pretty much worthless unless you own the game.


----------



## Rios (Jun 30, 2011)

I really think medics should be removed from the game. The Heavy+Medic combo is just too cheap for the insane profit it gives. If Valve is going to bother changing the game this will take the axe first.


----------



## Helix (Jun 30, 2011)

Naw, Medics are fine. Their only purpose is to heal their teammates, and they are dozens of ways to kill them or chase them off their target. Just don't blindly run into a heavy's line-of-sight expecting to not get riddled with boolets.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 1, 2011)

Rios said:


> I really think medics should be removed from the game. The Heavy+Medic combo is just too cheap for the insane profit it gives. If Valve is going to bother changing the game this will take the axe first.



It's called TEAM Fortress. Some sniper can headshot medic and/or heavy, spies can backstab them, pyros can airblast them away, and they're often necessary to break a sentry nest (who likes stalemates outside CTF maps?)


----------



## firefist (Jul 1, 2011)

removing medic would remove 50% of teamwork in this game.

medic and engineers are like the only ones that work for the time most of the time.

the rest just rushes into the action.


----------



## Alien (Jul 1, 2011)

Ah man, i love playing with my NF membros. Sagemaster is one hell of a medic 

And yeah the medic + heavy combo is perfectly fine. There are more than enough ways for the opponent to deal with it


----------



## firefist (Jul 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iwRfDewg6s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh my god have you guys seen the summer sales? My money


----------



## Zaru (Jul 1, 2011)

Firefist said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iwRfDewg6s[/YOUTUBE]



Heavy only seems stupid because of the russian accent and language issues. In the russian version of "", he sounds more intelligent as well.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 1, 2011)

I actually have this game.

have played it for maybe some hours. then HATS happened and I never came back.


where is my HL2: episode 3 valve.

fucking hats


----------



## firefist (Jul 1, 2011)

post some of yours people.


----------



## Rios (Jul 1, 2011)

50 assists with medic in one game and first place in my team. Healed over 5000 points of damage without dying and was basically the only medic in the team and the reason we won. haha cant believe I am enjoying this class so much


----------



## Rios (Jul 1, 2011)

only 10 hours but I will up it in the weekend


----------



## Helix (Jul 1, 2011)

I have more than 100 hours in TF2, but I reset them recently. I have been playing nothing but Pyro... especially in the past week since I been leveling my shotgun on Pyro the most. Ignore the Scout info on longest life because I use him to idle. 


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rocking the new summer items:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Jul 1, 2011)

Spy with Dead Ringer on servers with many F2P players = lol

Scout, spy, demoman are my most played.


----------



## Rios (Jul 2, 2011)

I am only gonna start playing new class if I find a new gun for it. Like with medic I find that sweet one which heals fast but doesnt give invulnerability, not that I care much, the original medi gun makes you a heavy's bitch and thats boring. This quick fix makes me a team tool which is......slightly better? At least I run around and heal multiple targets leaving the whiny heavies to rely on themselves for once.

btw passed soldier milestone III and got the banner. But it confuses me. Should I hold it to apply the bonuses? Seems kinda useless to me if its like that.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 2, 2011)

You build the rage meter, then you switch to the banner, blow the horn, then you can use other weapons again with the buff.


----------



## Rios (Jul 2, 2011)

And I build the rage meter by shooting stuff?


----------



## firefist (Jul 2, 2011)

exacto. If you die, it resets though.


----------



## Rios (Jul 6, 2011)

I love Pyro's Flare Gun too much.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 7, 2011)

Due to how much the game fails at registering the right hits, I stopped using the flaregun and went for the good ol' shotgun instead. I love it when people think they can just fight a pyro at mid range and then BAM SHOTGUN


----------



## Rios (Jul 7, 2011)

You cant snipe people with the shotgun T_T
And the combination of Backburner + Flare gun + Axetinguisher fits the fire theme so well(Degreaser would be better but I havent found it yet).


----------



## Helix (Jul 7, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Due to how much the game fails at registering the right hits, I stopped using the flaregun and went for the good ol' shotgun instead. I love it when people think they can just fight a pyro at mid range and then BAM SHOTGUN



It's also funny when you fight another Pyro trying to W+M1 you to death but taking out the "good ol' shotgun" kills them quicker than anything. The flaregun is also useless against Pyros...



Rios said:


> You cant snipe people with the shotgun T_T
> And the combination of Backburner + Flare gun + Axetinguisher fits the fire theme so well(Degreaser would be better but I havent found it yet).



You can still hit them from a pretty good distance with the shotgun. Even if you are taking away 5-10 damage per hit from long range, that can be enough to kill them or annoy them enough to retreat. 

If I am unsure that I will survive going in for the axetinguisher kill, I'll just flame the guy, airblast em, and make them eat a direct shotgun in the air. 

One or two clean shots from the shotgun + afterburn (if not dead already) is lovely.


----------



## Rios (Jul 8, 2011)

> The flaregun is also useless against Pyros...



If I see a Pyro whiping out a shotgun I do the same thing I do when I see a scout dancing around me, I run away around the corner. Its very hard for them to kill me most of the time, I have years and years of strafe experience and was a pretty good Quake 3 player. TF2 is similar to Quake 3 and not games like Black Ops so having the range advantage in mid doesnt mean a certain death.



> You can still hit them from a pretty good distance with the shotgun. Even if you are taking away 5-10 damage per hit from long range, that can be enough to kill them or annoy them enough to retreat.



Its not comparable to the flare gun. You do 30+the burn damage on the first shot, 90+the burn damage on the second. It can even take down soldiers and can fuck up a heavy pretty badly. Heavies I can do nothing about in a straight up fight especially with a shotgun. The shotgun would do nothing to a sniper, one clear shot with the flare gun screws him up even if it doesnt kill him. And its very easy to land if they arent aware. 



> If I am unsure that I will survive going in for the axetinguisher kill, I'll just flame the guy, airblast em, and make them eat a direct shotgun in the air.



The Axtinguisher is pretty bad if you dont have the quick switch flamethrower. I tried lighting up a heavy on fire then switching and he always kills me before I have time to hit. The only cases where I use the axe is with people who fight me in melee(Scouts and Demoknights in particular). 
I use a different airblast tactic. If they are near a wall blasting them there and finishing them off with the flamethrower is better than the shotgun because you close the distance fairly fast while they are immobile. If there are no walls I dont even bother with airblasts. One clean shot on a burning spy will kill him with the flare gun. Same with most other classes, the only class which will cause you a problem is the Scout and the Shotgun is better, true, but again, if the Scout knows I am around retreating and taking advantage of the map is usually better than trying to outgun him with the shotgun. Luring him into my team = certain death.



> One or two clean shots from the shotgun + afterburn (if not dead already) is lovely.



And make you effective only at close to mid range which I hate. If you use the shotgun on some maps you need to change your class because sometimes you become useless. Like on some attack/defense maps. With the flare gun, even though I wont be able to hurt sentries, I am a bane to snipers and exposed engineers. I'd say it is better than a rocket launcer at long range once you get the hang of it. Even blind shooting can net you an assist and expose the enemy(burning enemy is easier to see, like a Jerate soaked one). Positive K/D and decent, sometimes MVP score on most maps proves that it is effective. Only scouts can really fuck me up but compared to snipers, who you can do nothing against with a shotgun, its way better.

And leaves the shotgun to classes like Scout and Soldier which makes more sense in a game where each class should be different and unique.


----------



## Muk (Jul 8, 2011)

so i like playing the demo with sticky mines 

they are awesomely fun to use in a funnel


----------



## Rios (Jul 8, 2011)

I dont have any special Demoman items so I havent tried the class :/


----------



## Helix (Jul 8, 2011)

Rios said:


> snip



The problem with the flaregun is that it has a slower firing speed compared to the shotgun, and you can't always be precise or accurate as a shotgun because it takes awhile for the flare to reach its target. Not to mention a point blank shotgun hit can kill anyone faster than a point blank flaregun shot because you would need a second to get the mini-crit. 

The degreaser makes the shotgun and axetinguisher more viable because you can switch between a close-range weapon to a mid-range weapon miles faster than your opponent, which gives you a better advantage when they try to outrun your flamethrower's range. 

The flaregun does give you a better advantage at very long ranges but the Pyro's strength is being up close to begin with and trying to ambush groups around corners. If you ever switch to the shotgun, you'll find that you will die a whole lot less and kill a lot more people. I use to think the flaregun was all that when I first started playing Pyro all the time but the switch to the shotgun, along with the degreaser, makes him/her a more versatile killing machine.


----------



## Rios (Jul 8, 2011)

- I am already quite precise with the run and gun weapons(not the sniper) so it matters little
- If I want a point blank weapon I'd simply fry people with the flamethrower. Even at point blank you have close to 0 chance of killing a Heavy when he faces you
- Same with the Flare Gun which gives you instant critical hit on a burning target which is usually enough to finish them off. Unfortunately I dont have the Degreaser yet :/ . Only Scouts and Spies can really outrun you and a flare in the back is all it takes to bring them down quite easily. If they are burning of course, which they should be since we are talking about enemies running from close to middle.
- You are intentionally limiting yourself quite hard. And yes, I've played a defensive Pyro and have babysat sentries and dispensers. You dont even need a secondary weapon in this scenario. But on offense beside the reflected projectiles you have 0 presense which is simply crippling. And since I love playing the same class the whole round I am not going to switch to soldier or demoman simply because I cant get in range to be useful with pyro.


> If you ever switch to the shotgun, you'll find that you will die a whole lot less and kill a lot more people.


Ok this bit is a lie. If I am already comfortable with the flare gun and how it works switching to shotgun would actually made me worse and dying much more. Thats how the game works, you choose your style and stick to it and I happen to hate being stuck in one role per class. Like with the medic being stuck to a heavy in his normal medigun form.
- Again, the only problem with the flare gun is reduced effectiveness against scouts and other pyros BUT what other pyros do is rush forward and try to lit up other people on fire. I feel comfortable then because up close the flamethrower is still pretty decent. If they try to fight me one on one with shotgun I simply run away no problem. Its easy to escape and they are not my priority anyway. My priority is to take care of the weaker classes head on. Same with scout. Either he will make a mistake and let me airblast him/flare his ass or I will run and wont feel bad about it. Both of them are tough fight. Snipers however even at range are easy. If you have shotgun they are impossible. I'd rather have it tough with two classes but being able to fight effectively against all of them instead of being picked off by sniperes with impunity. Or sentry guns you usually can do nothing against without an uber. Or demomen/soldiers who will spam you from long range. Or heavies you cant charge head on. The flare gun gives you a fighting chance against all of them. The shotgun is just a convenience for 1v1 fights I can do without.


----------



## Helix (Jul 8, 2011)

Rios said:


> Ok this bit is a lie. If I am already comfortable with the flare gun and how it works switching to shotgun would actually made me worse and dying much more. Thats how the game works, you choose your style and stick to it and I happen to hate being stuck in one role per class.



Well, it is true you won't be the master at the shotgun once you switch from using the flaregun all the time. It would obviously take some time to get use to it just like it was for me. 

But, I think the difference here is you still are using the Backburner, which makes your style a bit different. The fact you are using the Backburner changes your gameplay immensely, and it even makes using the Axetinguisher pointless if you use it. You are more effective to just flaming your opponents all day since you have the +10% damage bonus and crits from behind. The charm of the degreaser is being able to switch between all of your weapons seamlessly but at the cost of -25% damage. An example: a backburner going up against a degreaser user would kill the degreaser user much faster. However, the fact that I can pop out my shotgun and shoot you 2-3 times faster than you can kill me with the backburner or run away makes up for that.

Anyway, you are right, you play the style you like most. I am merely telling my experiences with Pyro, and I feel that learning the shotgun would help you more on the offensive side. I just like having more options on offensive with the degreaser+shotgun+axetinguisher combo, and I can consistently top the scoreboard and help my team with this setup. The 50 ammo cost for compression blast on the backburner is also crippling for me in my case.

Since I could get a ticket for posting a video on Steam, I uploaded a pretty decent video I saved from a week or so ago. My aim was kind of balls that day, but I haven't played that much TF2 prior to this. It sucks because I had much better moments than this but I frequent on a server with replay disabled.


*Spoiler*: __ 




7 kills: 2 degreaser, 2 shotgun, 2 axetinguisher, 1 reflect rocket

2 assists


----------



## Zaru (Jul 8, 2011)

Honestly, the loadout can range from owning to useless depending on the map.


----------



## Helix (Jul 8, 2011)

Pyro isn't that great offensively to begin with, he/she needs more upgrade improvements compared to the rest of the cast. So, you really need to use maps and your environment to your advantage more than any other class.


----------



## Alien (Jul 8, 2011)

The UKCS servers are pretty sweet. Spend most of my time playing on them.

I love quick spawn


----------



## Rios (Jul 8, 2011)

Fuck maps, there are always ways to be useful.

And I've been playing random games on Turkish and Italian server which range from rape to pretty tough relatively high level matches. Sweet randomness :33


----------



## Zaru (Jul 9, 2011)

Rios said:


> ? Seriously I've been using Steam for a little more than a week and for only one game and I am already pissed off at it to no end. No idea how the guys who use it regularly for years manage.



It doesn't cause problems like that for me, and I've been using it since... 2005 or so.



Helix said:


> Quick spawn servers are so chaotic.


Actually, it's still pretty balanced on certain maps (then again on maps like 2fort it doesn't make a difference either way), and sometimes you just don't want to wait 20 seconds every time you die. It also means being able to kill bad players more often


----------



## Rios (Jul 9, 2011)

I even found a server where your ammo regenerates. It wasnt fun at all tbh, just an excuse for soldiers and demomen to spam till tomorrow.


----------



## firefist (Jul 9, 2011)

Rios said:


> So anyway how are you supposed to stop a team who has at least 2 heavies and 2 medics when you dont have a heavy of your own? You cant. Thats how strong they are. And require 0 skill.



you can stop em.
depending on the map it goes from really easy to a bit difficult.


----------



## Rios (Jul 9, 2011)

Yea you can just throw them off a cliff. I think thats the easy way.


----------



## firefist (Jul 9, 2011)

nah, if your team isnt that stupid it should be fairly easy.


----------



## Rios (Jul 9, 2011)

Its always like that isnt it 

Anyway I will start playing the Demoman today. Can craft a Persian Persuader so I need the 5 achievements for Chargin Targe.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 9, 2011)

On maps with cliffs, or generally corners to cut, a pyro can blast them around so that they waste their ubers or just die in general.
Snipers and spies actually make sense against them, too. 



Rios said:


> I even found a server where your ammo regenerates. It wasnt fun at all tbh, just an excuse for soldiers and demomen to spam till tomorrow.



Even worse: A server where everyone had more ammo and different reloads.

Think 10 flaregun shots without reloading inbetween, or a soldier with 10 rockets.


----------



## Rios (Jul 9, 2011)

Yea I played Heavy for around 30 minutes and snipers owned me. The thing is if they have more of them they can just supress everything under heavy fire. As for spies 1 Pyro is usually enough to clear them all out from a push. Literally.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 9, 2011)

Don't you just love it when you catch a spy that thinks his disguise and behaviour are perfect?


----------



## Rios (Jul 9, 2011)

Its just too easy when you are a Pyro. They dont stand a chance. 

Wow Demoman is way too hard to play. The whole concept of sticky bombs is foregin to me and I cant do shit.


----------



## Alien (Jul 9, 2011)

Zaru said:


> On maps with cliffs, or generally corners to cut, a pyro can blast them around so that they waste their ubers or just die in general.
> Snipers and spies actually make sense against them, too.



I hate it when they juggle me off a cliff










but killing that same pyro while falling to my death is pretty fun


----------



## Alien (Jul 9, 2011)

Rios said:


> Its just too easy when you are a Pyro. They dont stand a chance.
> 
> Wow Demoman is way too hard to play. The whole concept of sticky bombs is foregin to me and I cant do shit.



The demoman is pretty hard to master imo but it's a powerhouse in an experienced player's hands

i've seen demoman rape other teams like no heavy/medic combo ever could actually.


----------



## Rios (Jul 9, 2011)

Yea well for ever good demoman there are 100 heavy+medic combos.

So still heavy + medic is overpowered. Cant see how it is any other way.


----------



## firefist (Jul 9, 2011)

that combo isnt overpowered. you're not supposed to assault a combo like that from the front. one good demoman can easily take em out.



Alien said:


> The demoman is pretty hard to master imo but it's a powerhouse in an experienced player's hands
> 
> i've seen demoman rape other teams like no heavy/medic combo ever could actually.



demoman is always a powerhouse, no matter if new or good player.


----------



## Rios (Jul 9, 2011)

Thats ridiculous. Every class taken from behind will die in 90% of the cases. Seems like the only people who say its not overpowered are the ones who enjoy playing as a heavy and having a medic on their backs all the time.


----------



## firefist (Jul 9, 2011)

heavy is one of my weaker classes.

soldier/demoman/engineer/sniper/medic are the only ones that I can handle somehow.

and if the emeny team uses the heavy+medic combo, switch to demo, spy or sniper. you cant insist on keeping the same class for the whole round.
if you play as sniper and the enemies change to spies you also have to be flexible. you can change your position but most of the time they are still on to hunt you down. no use in playing a class against a team that uses classes that have the advantage.


----------



## Rios (Jul 9, 2011)

I just learned the secret of Demoman - turn on the automatic reload from advanced options. Now that I dont have to take care of reloading and can concentrate on my grenades entirely its so smooth. His achievements are a bitch to complete though.


----------



## Helix (Jul 9, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Actually, it's still pretty balanced on certain maps (then again on maps like 2fort it doesn't make a difference either way), and sometimes you just don't want to wait 20 seconds every time you die. It also means being able to kill bad players more often



Some maps it doesn't make much of a difference, but most of the time it throws risk/reward out the window. People don't have to worry about dying as much since they can just immediately respawn. And, it can also lead to a lot of stalemates. Well, that's just my own experience with quick spawn servers.



Rios said:


> Its always like that isnt it
> 
> Anyway I will start playing the Demoman today. Can craft a Persian Persuader so I need the 5 achievements for Chargin Targe.



The new demoman set is so overpowered. I don't care if he has no guns. The increased recharge rate and ammo conversion into health is ridiculous. I tried the new set, without the boots because I don't have them, and I was just killing everyone in sight. The only drawback is if you get out of reach of your target after charging but even then you just need to wait a few seconds to regain some meter.

Though vanilla demoman is still the best demoman, if used right.


----------



## Rios (Jul 9, 2011)

I have this issue like every day: sometimes it kicks me out of a game and when I try to join it uses the default loadout, not the items I put. Is it because the server is configured this way or something fucks up my TF2?


----------



## Rios (Jul 9, 2011)

It usually either fixes itself when I restart the game or delete the blob files then let it update again. Its a tad bit annoying but bearable. 

Random kicks because of "reserved slots". Are these reserved slots for players who purchased the game?


----------



## Alien (Jul 9, 2011)

No those are for people who donated to the server.


----------



## Rios (Jul 9, 2011)

Aaaaah wouldnt make much of a difference then. Still giving money


----------



## Zaru (Jul 9, 2011)

Lack of item servers usually fixes itself for me when I restart TF2, but it used to happen more last year in general, independently from sales.

Though there's the rare occasion where it's down for EVERYONE. Great fun to see people play without stupid hats and basically 2007 loadouts.



Rios said:


> Aaaaah wouldnt make much of a difference then. Still giving money


Except that donating is for just one server (group) while paying is for thousands


----------



## Alien (Jul 9, 2011)

Rios said:


> Aaaaah wouldnt make much of a difference then. Still giving money



I'm going to donate to UKCS on monday. Waiting for a slot is a bitch

Sorry i left btw but it was getting boring


----------



## Rios (Jul 9, 2011)

Of course its gonna get boring if you play only Heavy


----------



## Alien (Jul 9, 2011)

eh, i should try other classes more but i'm so used to playing as a heavy now. 

I couldn't help myself and looked up Pek's stats on UKCS





bricks were shat....


----------



## Rios (Jul 9, 2011)

eeeh I've seen a guy with supposedly 70 kills with sniper in one round without dying
I dont take them that seriously.


----------



## Alien (Jul 9, 2011)

So Zaru, Pek, Helix etc...

Can you guys recommended me some good/fun high level servers besides the UKCS ones ?


----------



## Zaru (Jul 9, 2011)

My best was 61 kills / 89 points as sniper in one life. Completely legit in a normal game, but it was ctf so it's not like I had to think much about putting myself at risk. And it baffled me that nobody from the other team which I had half dominated switched to spy to get revenge.


----------



## Rios (Jul 9, 2011)

CAMPER ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zaru (Jul 9, 2011)

I regret nothing 

If you know exactly how snipers play on a map it's even more fun to play Demoman with sticky jumper + caber to one-hit-kill them. They'll never see it coming that someone jumps to their spot from half a map across with a one-hit-kill melee weapon equipped.


----------



## Rios (Jul 9, 2011)

Rocket/Sticky jumping deep into enemy territory is usually not the best idea(unless if its done very early). Sentries tear you apart.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 9, 2011)

The ctf maps where jumping far is even possible, aside from sawmill which just says "fuck you sniper players" in general, don't usually have sentries guarding the sniper spots.

Then again 50% of my playtime is on doublecross.


----------



## Helix (Jul 9, 2011)

Alien said:


> So Zaru, Pek, Helix etc...
> 
> Can you guys recommended me some good/fun high level servers besides the UKCS ones ?



Well, I don't know what you consider a high level server, but I play on Melancholy's House of /v/irgins just because I find it more fun. I think you joined my game once, or it must have been another NF member from my friends list.

But, if you mean high level in terms of skill, do you mean like a clan server? Looking at my history, I have servers like LotusClan, NO HEROES, -FAP-, and PALS. The first two are 32-player servers, and the last two are 24-player servers.

Knowing your location would help too, because you don't want to have a poor connection to the server.


----------



## Rios (Jul 9, 2011)

And I've played ctf only once. Didnt like it because you dont meet many people on your way so its not as action packed as king of the hill or payload :/


----------



## Alien (Jul 9, 2011)

Helix said:


> Well, I don't know what you consider a high level server, but I play on Melancholy's House of /v/irgins just because I find it more fun. I think you joined my game once, or it must have been another NF member from my friends list.
> 
> But, if you mean high level in terms of skill, do you mean like a clan server? Looking at my history, I have servers like LotusClan, NO HEROES, -FAP-, and PALS. The first two are 32-player servers, and the last two are 24-player servers.
> 
> Knowing your location would help too, because you don't want to have a poor connection to the server.



Ah, i'm from Belgium and yeah clan servers sound good. I think i played on the NO HEROES server once. I'll give the rest a go

thanks


----------



## Helix (Jul 9, 2011)

Alien said:


> Ah, i'm from Belgium and yeah clan servers sound good. I think i played on the NO HEROES server once. I'll give the rest a go
> 
> thanks



Well, the one's I have in my history are below.

This is NO HEROES' Payload UK server: 83.222.235.3:27015
This is NO HEROES' CP server, unsure of location: 64.34.183.186:27015

Alternatively, just find their steam group for IPs.

LotusClan's 24/7 2fort: 64.237.38.26:27015
LotusClan's Payload server: 67.212.160.116:27015

-FAP- (I don't know what it stands for): 8.12.18.110:27015

PALS, not sure how great it is: 66.150.164.38:27015

The thing I hate with some clan servers is they have so many servers that split them up according to the game mode. I like to play ctf, cp, payload, attack/defend, or koth without needing to change servers.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 10, 2011)

Also, anything that's not saigns or nightteam. Those have premium bonusses aka pay to own the shit out of people


----------



## Draffut (Jul 10, 2011)

Helix said:


> The thing I hate with some clan servers is they have so many servers that split them up according to the game mode. I like to play ctf, cp, payload, attack/defend, or koth without needing to change servers.



Some servers run everything too, but for people like me who usually only play Control Point and Payload, it's great!


----------



## Rios (Jul 10, 2011)

So what are clan servers like? Full with elitists I bet :33


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2011)

Rios said:


> So what are clan servers like? Full with elitists I bet :33



The one that I have been to don't have elitists.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 10, 2011)

Rios said:


> So what are clan servers like? Full with elitists I bet :33



Not at all, though sometimes you do run into them all stacking members on one team and steamrolling repeatedly.  But it's actually not that common.


----------



## Rios (Jul 11, 2011)

I tried the Sidney Sleeper and it doesnt apply Jarate on each shot. Why?


----------



## Zaru (Jul 11, 2011)

Says that it needs to be scoped for at least a second.


----------



## Rios (Jul 11, 2011)

So I cant engage in a mid range no scope sniper+machine gun battles? Such a bullshit, Valve.


----------



## Rios (Jul 16, 2011)

I can hardly put up with this piece of shit Steam anymore. Every day it crashes, kicks me out of a game and fucks up all my items and re-patching seems the only solution. Arent the summer sales over already? I didnt find the installantion that hard either. It boggles my mind what could be wrong with the thing.


----------



## Helix (Jul 16, 2011)

I have no idea then. I am not having any issues. Try taking it to the support forums?


----------



## Rios (Jul 16, 2011)

I'd rather reinstall everything than do that.

Haaah I love when the heavies from the other team say gg. You are a damn heavy, this was obviously not a good game.


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 17, 2011)

Pocket medics are idiots, it's too easy to kill them.


----------



## Rios (Jul 17, 2011)

Not always true. Basically all they need to do is strafe around and avoid bullets, using the heavy as a shield. There is even an option in the menu to heal without holding down the left mouse button. So if you are not a sniper or a spy(I never play these two classes) taking care of the medic is haaaaaaaard and you need to run and take cover most of the time.

Still, its ok if there are 2 or even 3 heavies in team. Normal gameplay. Once they get 5 or more, now its hell.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 17, 2011)

Rios said:


> I can hardly put up with this piece of shit Steam anymore. Every day it crashes, kicks me out of a game and fucks up all my items and re-patching seems the only solution. Arent the summer sales over already? I didnt find the installantion that hard either. It boggles my mind what could be wrong with the thing.



Haven't had issues like that even DURING the summer sale, so you're just screwed


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 19, 2011)

I just started playing this again, and thanks to the F2P crowd I feel like I suck less! Playing Demo the most, would like to sub Scout and Medic. I'll be on sporadically, so feel free to add:

Sir0Slick


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh wow, what overpwoered weapons.

Say farewell to engineers because stunning an SG for four seconds is basically killing it unless the solider is totally unsupported by this team.

Not to mention I will take controlled mini-crits over random crockets any day and those mini-crits will instant kill anyone but Heavies, Demoes and Soliders.


----------



## Rios (Jul 21, 2011)

I dont have Black Box so I cant craft that alien bazooka T_T


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't really notice myself dying to the new weapons any more than others. But I die a lot.  They are fun and the vaporizing effect is cool, but at least that one takes time to charge up and all that jive. Just makes me think it is a harder version of being a sniper if anything. I want them mutton chops!


----------



## Rios (Jul 21, 2011)

So hey is the item server down for you too guys?


----------



## firefist (Jul 21, 2011)

some times it is.

restartin steam helps.


----------



## Rios (Jul 21, 2011)

Yea this time I waited and it fixed itself. At least the bad spikes are not that long even though they are frequent.

Huntsman is officially the most awesome weapon I've ever put my hands on. Cant believe Sniper just became my favorite class.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 21, 2011)

Fucking cuntsman and its luck. Dying from headshots when the arrow was nowhere near a head


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 21, 2011)

Huntsmen = Freekills


----------



## Zaru (Jul 21, 2011)

Ultra satisfying to reflect an arrow and kill someone with it though


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 21, 2011)

I suck at reflecting rockets, nevermind arrows.

Still don't have the hot potatoe achievement


----------



## Rios (Jul 21, 2011)

Huntsman just like the Flare gun hits that sweet spot where you dont need to camp and carefully pick your shots or spam all your bullets/rockets/flames/grenades but instead run and gun making use of both your dodging and aiming abilities at all ranges. Simply superb for what they are designed to do.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Jul 21, 2011)

>craft Cow Mangler 5000

Dominations, dominations everywhere


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 22, 2011)

Does the item drop system correlate with what class you're playing most? 'cause I just got the Half-Zatoichi, Eyelander and Ali Baba's Wee Booties in quick succession.


----------



## Helix (Jul 22, 2011)

Nope, at least not to my knowledge. It's purely random.


----------



## Rios (Jul 23, 2011)

Yea and it loves to give me items which I can easily obtain with achievements. At least later I can create scrap metal from them, just like what I did with the cloak and dagger, buff banner and jerate.


----------



## Alien (Jul 23, 2011)

Ugh, having a bad day 

My framerate being a bitch ain't helping either


----------



## Rios (Jul 23, 2011)

stop playing then 
I didnt play at all yesterday and now I feel ready to pop some heads!(gotta do something first though)


----------



## firefist (Jul 23, 2011)

havent played since days. prolly wont play in the near future.


----------



## Rios (Jul 23, 2011)

There are limited number of snipers on some servers? But no limited number of heavies??????? Snipers dont ruin games, heavy+medic does.


----------



## Munken (Jul 23, 2011)

Rios said:


> There are limited number of snipers on some servers? But no limited number of heavies??????? Snipers dont ruin games, heavy+medic does.



lol, care to explain?


----------



## Rios (Jul 23, 2011)

Done it many times. Basically its overpowered and requires 0 skill to execute.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2011)

Lolwut          .


----------



## Munken (Jul 24, 2011)

heavy medic requires just as much skill as sniping does, if not more.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Zaru (Jul 25, 2011)

I counter with


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 25, 2011)

Rios said:


> There are limited number of snipers on some servers? But no limited number of heavies??????? Snipers dont ruin games, heavy+medic does.



You're an idiot.

Snipers ruin games because you get a quarter of the team playing them but they in no way help your team.

Heavy-medic is just a basic tactic and it's not hard to deal with deal with. Besides which good medics are almost as rare as good snipers on public servers.

Saying Heavy-Medics ruin the game is like saying Scouts are too fast or Ubers are unfair to engies.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2011)

DEMOMAN HAVE TOO MUCH ASPLOSIONS


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 25, 2011)

Why are spies the only ones who can impersonal crustaceans?


----------



## Rios (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh please, I've never had problems with scouts, snipers, engineers, spies or any other class that can be considered annoying. They all have their hard counters. Heavy+Medic doesnt have one. Unless you consider tons of sticky bombs at their feet one. Oh yes it does the trick because the heavy players doesnt have much brain cells to look anywhere else but right in front of them. Hell, even with huntsman you cant kill a heavy with one headshot. You think thats fair play? Be my guest. Sure one or two of them even with medics are manageable but a wall 5? Nope, nothing you can do to stop them. I guess in the servers you play people have enough dignity to not go mass Heavy and win with ease.

As for the snipers argument - mass spy team can be pretty easily neutralized. Mass scouts team is useless on some payload maps. Mass engineers become a liability when there are enough demomen to constantly blow up their sentries. In short, all classes can be a liability when there are too many players playing the same class. Yet only snipers suffer which I find unjustified. Why not make it a rule to have only 3-4 players of the same class? Perfectly balanced games ftw


----------



## Munken (Jul 25, 2011)

Rios said:


> Oh please, I've never had problems with scouts, snipers, engineers, spies or any other class that can be considered annoying. They all have their hard counters. Heavy+Medic doesnt have one. Unless you consider tons of sticky bombs at their feet one. Oh yes it does the trick because the heavy players doesnt have much brain cells to look anywhere else but right in front of them.



you must be new to this game


----------



## Rios (Jul 25, 2011)

Almost a month into this game but spent years and years into the FPS genre and holy shit I havent seen such imbalance anywhere.

But of course if you want to act like an elitist and not explain how this particular class synergy is fair - go ahead. You have the right.


Things that I think will greatly improve the balance in game
- reduce the overheal on a heavy from 450 to 400
- increase the huntsma's headshot damage from 360 to 400
- make it so the uber charge doesnt last as long, compensate for it by making it charge faster
- limit the number of heavies to 3 for games with 20 or less people, 4 or 5 for games with more people. It will still amount for 6 heavies in a game with 20 people which is almost 1/3 of them.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2011)

Ooooooor you can learn to cope and adapt.


----------



## Rios (Jul 25, 2011)

I've learned to cope and adapt to 8 other classes. I've never had much problem with that. When my weapons themselves seem useless to the incoming wall - thats not my problem. Thats a game's bad balance.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 25, 2011)

Rios said:


> Almost a month into this game but spent years and years into the FPS genre and holy shit I havent seen such imbalance anywhere.



*Rolls on floor laughing*


----------



## Zaru (Jul 25, 2011)

Since I haven't played this game in ways where balance would matter in ages, I don't even know if Rios is right or wrong


----------



## Rios (Jul 25, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> *Rolls on floor laughing*



Let me rephrase this, folks:

"Since I have been taking this up the ass for so long I am used to it, thats why its so amusing to watch you young ones complain when it starts hurting down there. Just bend over and wait until the hole is wide enough like I did and then we can talk on even terms. I bet your ass you wouldnt even complain because you'd feel nothing."


----------



## Rios (Jul 25, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Since I haven't played this game in ways where balance would matter in ages, I don't even know if Rios is right or wrong



I know what you mean with so many new items being introduced and most of them promptly imbalanced on release(or even now still) like the laser rocket launcher. The thing is - its an item and not that big of a deal. People will play with it on its release, no doubt about that. Then they will get bored. The flow of things and we cant blame the developers for trying to keep the game fresh.

Imbalances in the fundamentals are very hard to overlook like that :/


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2011)

Okay, you got me.

7.6/10 troll.


----------



## firefist (Jul 25, 2011)

but seriously, stop bitching about the medic heavy combo.

if you get killed better step your game up, its not that hard.


----------



## Munken (Jul 25, 2011)

Rios said:


> Things that I think will greatly improve the balance in game
> - reduce the overheal on a heavy from 450 to 400
> - increase the huntsma's headshot damage from 360 to 400
> - make it so the uber charge doesnt last as long, compensate for it by making it charge faster
> - limit the number of heavies to 3 for games with 20 or less people, 4 or 5 for games with more people. It will still amount for 6 heavies in a game with 20 people which is almost 1/3 of them.





what the fuck am I reading


----------



## Rios (Jul 25, 2011)

And why you people get so offended about it and need to resort sometimes to insults to fight such unholy accusations? Isnt it just my opinion I throw around, which apparently is so worthless you dont have to muster a proper response to it? Why not ignore it instead? And I'll still play TF2 a lot, its not like I give huge I QUIT BUT I STILL BITCH ABOUT THE GAME I DONT PLAY rants.

But you are right, the only way to make the game balanced for me is to learn how to headshot them 2 times in quick succession without getting mowed down. Or simply be forced to switch to spy or demoman, something no other class forces me to do.


----------



## Alien (Jul 25, 2011)

Was having the game of my life on dustbowl (i play payload 95% of the time) with the standard minigun (i just switched back from the tomislav which i had been using ever since it got it, which was about 15 minutes after i started playing lol)

and suddenly the electricity cuts out....

i'm like no biggy, it happens

Until i look outside and see lights everywhere. Some repairmen were working on the electricity box in front of our house and had accidentally cut our connection


----------



## Munken (Jul 25, 2011)

becuase you need to learn how the game works before you whine about balance


----------



## Rios (Jul 25, 2011)

oh I am perfectly aware of how this game works alright
to reach such huge amounts of popularity you need to attact people of various skill levels
and put them all on an equal ground, which means that the people who cant aim for shit must have a fighting chance against people who actually can
its all good and I'll never complain about having "easy" classes to play with
its when the majority picks on these easy classes and combos and exploits them to hell and back
and there is nothing left for the people who enjoy more skilled and even game
you either get a class who somehow can oneshot them(spies and demos with enough stickes who can negate the healing)
or you play with this class and succumb to the depths of lameness
or you quit
well at least nobody blames me if I quit so I shouldnt be bitching in the first place
but rather go out there, choose a game and hope there isnt going to be a critical heavy/medic mass to deal with, both in my or in my enemy's team


----------



## Rios (Jul 25, 2011)

LETS PLAY ALIEN GODDAMNIT I AM HORNY


----------



## Alien (Jul 25, 2011)

join a server then bish


----------



## Rios (Jul 25, 2011)

yea we kinda got our asses kicked despite the 1st and 2nd best scores in the team


----------



## Munken (Jul 25, 2011)

steam ids?


----------



## Alien (Jul 25, 2011)

nupske    **


----------



## Rios (Jul 25, 2011)

Why I almost never see which game you are in but you always seem to find me


----------



## Alien (Jul 25, 2011)

Huh? 

I should be under the friends tab


----------



## Alien (Jul 25, 2011)

Anyone got a strange minigun btw ? i have a strange sticky lying about that i don't use


----------



## Rios (Jul 25, 2011)

yea but I rarely see you unless you are playing on these UN something servers with 33 people


----------



## Alien (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh, i spend most of my time on the UKCS servers yeah.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 25, 2011)

Rios, Alien, how many servers do you get in your list without any filters applied? On a busy hour of course


----------



## Rios (Jul 25, 2011)

I dont think I've ever filtered. Just use the automatic search and see how my ping is in the server. If its below 100 and steady I add it to my favorities. Got almost 20 this way in all game modes.


----------



## Alien (Jul 25, 2011)

4619 at the moment

Its between 4 and 5k normally


----------



## Zaru (Jul 25, 2011)

So my internet DOES have issues with server connections

I only get around 1500 on good days and I can't connect to like half of those...


----------



## Rios (Jul 25, 2011)

I can see 4601 servers.
Around 1000 in Europe though.


----------



## Alien (Jul 25, 2011)

Might be your router. I had trouble finding servers as well when i still had it hooked up.

If you have a router of course.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 25, 2011)

I have one, and I certainly won't get rid of it since I'm on its wi-fi.


----------



## Rios (Jul 25, 2011)

13 hours as a sniper and got backstabbed only 11 times
spies should up their game


----------



## Helix (Jul 25, 2011)

Pretty funny. A bunch of myg0t "hackers" joined the /v/ server and thought they were hot shit for trolling the server. Till they got banned...


----------



## Rios (Jul 26, 2011)

What are the usual hacks people use in TF2? Auto aim and wall hack like in CS? I dont think I've ever seen a hacker.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2011)

I think there are such ridiculous things as speedhack/jumphack but you should make sure those are not premium bonusses on servers like those of saigns.de 

The latter is actually worse because they paid to win and can't get banned for it
At least only on those servers so you can avoid them


----------



## firefist (Jul 26, 2011)

infinite ammo hack.

fucking soldier spamming rockets.

and yeah, saigns.de is fucked up. ghosts acting as medics and hhh's on the field rioting.


----------



## Alien (Jul 26, 2011)

Premium bonuses  

that's quite sad

I haven't encountered any hacks myself so far thankfully


----------



## Rios (Jul 26, 2011)

Sounds like some MMO kind of shit with these premium bonuses.


----------



## Helix (Jul 26, 2011)

Rios said:


> What are the usual hacks people use in TF2? Auto aim and wall hack like in CS? I dont think I've ever seen a hacker.



Pretty much all of the above and speed hacks. I really don't understand why people even bother. It's pointless.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 26, 2011)

Rios said:


> What are the usual hacks people use in TF2? Auto aim and wall hack like in CS? I dont think I've ever seen a hacker.



Not a lot of wall hacks, but you do get aim hackers every once in a while, and speed hacking Pyro's.


----------



## Rios (Jul 27, 2011)

> and speed hacking Pyro's.



Awww but thats a much needed upgrade considering how nearly 90% of them charge minldessly at anything


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMTG-h2xlNs&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

And effective use of spies and teamwork

EVD taught me everything I know about TF2


----------



## Alien (Jul 30, 2011)

I haven't had a decent game all day 

jezus, i can't shoot for shit


----------



## Rios (Jul 31, 2011)

Alien said:


> I haven't had a decent game all day
> 
> jezus, i can't shoot for shit


----------



## Draffut (Jul 31, 2011)

Alien said:


> I haven't had a decent game all day
> 
> jezus, i can't shoot for shit



Play spy.


----------



## Rios (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh yea, thats what I dont get about spies. I play my sniper with razorback and its so unbelievably effective. If the spy manages to sneak up on me he always tries to backstab me and thus alerting me to his presense. Which is stupid. Hey you are already behind me and I have no idea, why not shoot 2-3 bullets with the pistol and off me like this without giving me any time to react? Turns out they really only know how to backstab.

Whats ever more ridiculous - even if I see them and I am perfectly aware of their position they still run at me and try to stab me in the face. Instead of shooting 2-3 bullets with their much faster and accurate and short ranges pistol(I play sniper with the huntsman). 

I know we are talking about public spies here but I thought its common sense to use your other guns when your opponent is protected from backstabs. Turns out almost 90% of the spies I see never even use the pistol. Lame.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 1, 2011)

With the enforcer you don't even need to headshot with the embassador anymore


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 1, 2011)

Man I am trying to get the Guadalajara Hat, and I am having a reeeeeeal hard time getting it


----------



## Mirrow (Aug 1, 2011)

Rios said:


> Oh yea, thats what I dont get about spies. I play my sniper with razorback and its so unbelievably effective. If the spy manages to sneak up on me he always tries to backstab me and thus alerting me to his presense. Which is stupid. Hey you are already behind me and I have no idea, why not shoot 2-3 bullets with the pistol and off me like this without giving me any time to react? Turns out they really only know how to backstab.
> 
> Whats ever more ridiculous - even if I see them and I am perfectly aware of their position they still run at me and try to stab me in the face. Instead of shooting 2-3 bullets with their much faster and accurate and short ranges pistol(I play sniper with the huntsman).
> 
> I know we are talking about public spies here but I thought its common sense to use your other guns when your opponent is protected from backstabs. Turns out almost 90% of the spies I see never even use the pistol. Lame.



I know right? Spies who aren't idiotic are rare.


----------



## Helix (Aug 1, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Man I am trying to get the Guadalajara Hat, and I am having a reeeeeeal hard time getting it



Really? That's one of the most common hats (not that I have one).


----------



## Alien (Aug 1, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Man I am trying to get the Guadalajara Hat, and I am having a reeeeeeal hard time getting it





got myself a strange minigun and jaw in two hours thanks to that site


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2011)

The only hat I have so far is the one you get from having bought the game. >_>


----------



## Rios (Aug 1, 2011)

You must have the Halloween hat too, everybody has it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 1, 2011)

Rios said:


> You must have the Halloween hat too, everybody has it.



I am afraid I do not, but I have the ear buds, and the summer glasses  Maybe I just need to play more in order to eventually come with them.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 2, 2011)

Rios said:


> Oh yea, thats what I dont get about spies. I play my sniper with razorback and its so unbelievably effective. If the spy manages to sneak up on me he always tries to backstab me and thus alerting me to his presense. Which is stupid. Hey you are already behind me and I have no idea, why not shoot 2-3 bullets with the pistol and off me like this without giving me any time to react? Turns out they really only know how to backstab.
> 
> Whats ever more ridiculous - even if I see them and I am perfectly aware of their position they still run at me and try to stab me in the face. Instead of shooting 2-3 bullets with their much faster and accurate and short ranges pistol(I play sniper with the huntsman).
> 
> I know we are talking about public spies here but I thought its common sense to use your other guns when your opponent is protected from backstabs. Turns out almost 90% of the spies I see never even use the pistol. Lame.



Well there is a spy's achievement where you have to backstab twice a sniper with razorback.


----------



## Alien (Aug 2, 2011)

I think i sold two of my witcher 2 promo items below market price

i got 7 trade requests and multiple offers within a minute after i posted my trade offer on the TF2 trading post 

And people are getting all mad and stuff after i tell them they're already gone


----------



## Pipe (Aug 2, 2011)

Promo items are like gold, the earbuds and bill's hat are like fucking diamonds.


----------



## Alien (Aug 2, 2011)

Ah well, i'm getting a big chief hat for my heavy in a couple of minutes pipebro


----------



## Pipe (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm out of stuff to trade right now but at least I have a strange backburner


----------



## Rios (Aug 2, 2011)

How much money have you guys spent on the game so far?


----------



## Draffut (Aug 2, 2011)

Rios said:


> How much money have you guys spent on the game so far?



Like 3 bucks when I bought something to make my free account tradeable, then moved all my shit to my brothers account we've had since release.


----------



## dream (Aug 2, 2011)

$20 for the initial purchase and $5 for a Medic gun.


----------



## Helix (Aug 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPdfOzla494&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pipe (Aug 2, 2011)

Rios said:


> How much money have you guys spent on the game so far?



5 bucks just to upgrade my account to premium


----------



## Zaru (Aug 2, 2011)

Helix said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPdfOzla494&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]



This Parkour Fortress thing looks amazing

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35RXS7Bq--g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SilverBaller (Aug 2, 2011)

I see, that a lot of you are playing this game.Anyone else playing on UKCS?


----------



## Alien (Aug 2, 2011)

I spend most of my time playing on the UKCS servers yeah. 

Same username there as here


----------



## SilverBaller (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh yeah, I do remember seeing you somewhere.I think it was on 1, or could be 3.


----------



## Alien (Aug 2, 2011)

Probably on 3

Used to spend most of my time on 8 (payload) but i started playing dustbowl a lot lately.


----------



## SilverBaller (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, 95% of the time i'm on 3 and other 5% on 1. My username is Nihilus btw.


----------



## Alien (Aug 2, 2011)

That username rings a bell yeah. Do you play medic a lot perhaps ?


----------



## Munken (Aug 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-T2I6sEsrY&feature=fvwrel[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjGrHBpfqCo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

god this is so fucking amazing


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Aug 2, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> I am afraid I do not, but I have the ear buds, and the summer glasses  Maybe I just need to play more in order to eventually come with them.



You have earbuds but not an old craft hat :S You could get 20+ Guadalajaras with those earbuds



Rios said:


> How much money have you guys spent on the game so far?



I spent $10

buying the game

a week before it went f2p


----------



## SilverBaller (Aug 3, 2011)

Alien said:


> That username rings a bell yeah. Do you play medic a lot perhaps ?


Yep. Mostly medic, otherwise a sniper or a demo.


----------



## Rios (Aug 3, 2011)

If you dont play as a Demo on the packed 30+ players servers you are doing something very wrong.


----------



## SilverBaller (Aug 3, 2011)

Being medic on the packed 30+ players server > being demo on the packed 30+ players server (I love my OP ?bercharge).


----------



## Rios (Aug 3, 2011)

Yea but since the Medic himself cant be a threat too many of them can potentially bring down the team. There are never too many spamming Demomen.


----------



## SilverBaller (Aug 3, 2011)

Too many medics? I've been playing TF2 since it came out, and I have never seen too many medics. 99% of the time, why team loses, is because there is not enough of them.
 And do not get me started on spamming demos. They are the reason why I hate playing dustbowl stage 3 (spambowl) as a blue team. They just aim in you direction while holding mouse button...requires no skill whatsoever. That is why it makes me feel so good, when I bash their skull with my splendit screen and then proceed decapitating them with persian persuader.


----------



## Munken (Aug 3, 2011)

playin with 30+ players? I'd go with Kritzkrieg with a good soldier, so much fun 	:33


----------



## Laurens (Aug 3, 2011)

once a spy, always a spy


----------



## Rios (Aug 3, 2011)

I have 8 seconds recorded playing as a spy. Too afraid to start this class for some reason


----------



## Helix (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't have the patience to play as Spy. But, I do occasionally play as dead ringer spy when I am bored of the other classes.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 3, 2011)

Pipe said:


> bill's hat are like fucking diamonds.



Really?  I practically gave one of mine away.  I'll have to make sure i get the most out of my other one.



Rios said:


> I have 8 seconds recorded playing as a spy. Too afraid to start this class for some reason



I've found it to be the most swingy of classes, and very map dependent.  Make sure you learn on levels that have a good bit of distance between opponents spawn and the fighting so you have room to maneuver and hide.


----------



## Helix (Aug 4, 2011)

Dem Bethesda promos


*Spoiler*: __ 



another rocket launcher goddamnit


----------



## Rios (Aug 4, 2011)

I have a rather dumb question: how do I turn invisible with spy? I press the right mouse button, he whips out the clock and........thats all. I am visible. Pressing the right button again hides the clock. How the hell.............


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2011)

Which are you using? Dead Ringer only lets you cloak on hit, I believe.


----------



## Rios (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh yea I noticed. With the normal clock I can cloak without a problem. 

With thew Dead Ringer if they hit me and I turn invisible I cant use my weapons. Is this normal?


----------



## Rios (Aug 4, 2011)

Wait I must decloak first and THEN attack? I cant attack and decloak automatically? I honestly thought it was less complicated than this.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you can backstab and it auto-decloaks. The only thing you can really do is back-stab people.


----------



## Rios (Aug 4, 2011)

Yea I read it, you have 5 seconds where you cant do anything after you decloak and shit. The class is way too complicated daaaaaaaaaaaaaamnit. Will stick with the other 8.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 4, 2011)

Use the cloak and dagger is easier with it, the dead ringer usually works better with the eternal reward.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 4, 2011)

also speaking of Pyro
it's the only class i've had ANY success with :/
Mostly it's reflecting rockets back at soldiers and sentries/engies

also

I be:

JohnnyLikesNapalm


----------



## Rios (Aug 4, 2011)

I am more interested in actual mechanics. Like when I get hit and become invisible how many seconds I need to wait before I can stab someone? Because I was clicking the left mouse button and nothing happened. And yes I do have the Dead Ringer + Your Eternal reward but without knowing the actual cloak/decloak times I am useless :/


----------



## Zaru (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (Aug 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]onFqhzn-8vg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2011)

Rios said:


> I am more interested in actual mechanics. Like when I get hit and become invisible how many seconds I need to wait before I can stab someone? Because I was clicking the left mouse button and nothing happened. And yes I do have the Dead Ringer + Your Eternal reward but without knowing the actual cloak/decloak times I am useless :/



I'd suggest not combining those two, otherwise you're rather fucked. YER won't let you disguise unless you kill someone, right? Combine that with DR and you'll won't have any means of acquiring that first kill easily. Go with YER and Cloak&Dagger if you have it.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB0Wdx3a72Q[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OsF0O5vd1s[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mp_8M_21dHE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Rios (Aug 5, 2011)

Awww to hell with those edits, time for some real shit!
[YOUTUBE]Rxw0dBul3AE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Helix (Aug 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMovRHT_STY&list=FL-hMbiX_t1nE&index=17[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pipe (Aug 5, 2011)

Watch the saxxy awards videos, those are really good.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 5, 2011)

Rios said:


> I am more interested in actual mechanics. Like when I get hit and become invisible how many seconds I need to wait before I can stab someone? Because I was clicking the left mouse button and nothing happened. And yes I do have the Dead Ringer + Your Eternal reward but without knowing the actual cloak/decloak times I am useless :/



You cannot backstab while cloaked ever.  I don't know the exact time, but after decloaking it's like 2-3 seconds before you can stab someone.  If you stab a razorback for some reason it's like 6 seconds before you can do anything except run.

Really if you are going for DR/EW you need to find a good hiding spot and jump a heavy/soldier first while uncloaked and without a disguise;  then once you are disguised you can go for faster prey.  Also have your DR be ready for use when you do go for it so you can use it immediately after the kill as that medic who is healing the heavy or whatever is going to unload on you.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Aug 6, 2011)

Rios said:


> I am more interested in actual mechanics. Like when I get hit and become invisible how many seconds I need to wait before I can stab someone? Because I was clicking the left mouse button and nothing happened. And yes I do have the Dead Ringer + Your Eternal reward but without knowing the actual cloak/decloak times I am useless :/


The dead ringer works like this:

When you right click, the watch comes up, during this time you can't attack.  (right click again to move the watch down) If you get hit while Dead Ringer is up, you feign death and go invisible. You get 6.5 seconds of full invisibility and you take 90% less damage. Full invisibility means you can bump into someone and you won't go transparent. However, you can deactivate the Dead Ringer while its activated before the 6.5 seconds is over by left clicking again. Watch out for pyros, you can still be seen if you get set on fire. When you deactivate the dead ringer and go visible, you make a huge decloaking sound, so do it somewhere far away. Also, you can't backstab until you're fully decloaked.

Also, you can pick up fallen metal/weapons and ammo crates to increase the invisibility time, but after the 6.5 seconds, you lose the 90% invincibility and if you bump into someone, you will be seen.

Don't use YER with Dead Ringer if you're just starting. In fact, never use YER with dead ringer because you can't cloak on demand or disguise until you get that first stab, which is nigh impossible since you can't be disguised and a competent player can hear you decloak (although i've done it several times to some oblivious snipers). The only time you should use YER with DR is if you have the Familiar Fez hat on and the L'etranger. But if you have that set use it, because that set makes you a god among spies.

If you're starting, might be a good idea to use the regular invisibility watch first and the regular knife, so you can disguise and cloak at will. Don't use the Cloak and Dagger, sure you get potentially infinite invisibility, until you realize you can't walk 5 steps without sitting and recharging again.



Also...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4xR-7122x4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2011)

Stock weapons are always the best way to learn the class.


----------



## dream (Aug 6, 2011)

I only ever use stock weapons, no real need for any of the other ones.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2011)

Hmm, for some classes, maybe. It really depends on your playstyle, but the alternate choices should be used to compliment the basis given by the stock weapons.

Fortunately I main demo, so beyond Knighting it up I've very little use in the other items.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2011)

Demo is mighty fine with the stock loadout. 

But generally the most significant improvements over stock weapons are in the melee department, which is quite situational.

Or stuff like Sandvich, I mean why would heavies still use the shotgun instead of that?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2011)

I've gotten the Scottish Resistance, but I'm hesitant about trying it out. That extra priming time seems like a deal-breaker for me, I've enough trouble getting pursuers off me with the stock sticky launcher. The control over which to detonate is nice, though.

What's yer steam, btw? I need more eurofags to play with. D:


----------



## Rios (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for the Spy tips guys! I am taking a little break from TF2 now but when I get back in I will give the Spy one more chance ^^

I am gonna list my favorite loadouts for each class(except Heavy and Spy)

Soldier
Black Box + Buff Banner + Equalizer/Half-Zatoichi
Black Box keeps me alive long enough to be able to fill up the rage meter and then go home with the team. Tasty tasty mini crits. The melee weapon depends on how I feel about whacking people with it but both of them are pretty powerful.

Scout
Shortstop + Mad Milk + Fan O'War
Again I go for survivability and medium range superiority. I dont like the Scattergun that much, it makes me go up close and die. As for the Fan O'War - I dont feel like the scout is particularly good at melee so one hit with the fan then run like hell. Hit and run is the name of the game.

Pyro
I have two favorite loadouts for him:
Backburner + Flare gun + Backscratcher
Obviously the lone ambusher set.
Degreaser + Flare gun + Axtinguisher
The multi purpose set capable at short and long range.

Sniper
Huntsman + Razorback + Tribesman's Shiv
The huntsman is obvious, the other two weapons help me against spies.

Demoman
Grenade Launcher + Sticky Bomb Launcher + The Ullapool Caber
KABOOOOOOOOM! The default loadout is good enough, I just add the Caber for some more KABOOOOOOOOM!

Engineer
Frontier Justice + Pistol + Gunslinger
Obvious battle engineer, he doesnt have that many options anyway. Still a lot of fun especially on maps where I dont need to make teleporters.

Medic
Quick Fix + Overdose + Vita-Saw
A defensive Medic dedicated to keep his whole team alive. Especially powerful when there are already medics with the regular medigun and kritzkrieg.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 6, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Demo is mighty fine with the stock loadout.
> 
> But generally the most significant improvements over stock weapons are in the melee department, which is quite situational.
> 
> Or stuff like Sandvich, I mean why would heavies still use the shotgun instead of that?



There are two tops tiers of players

There are people who are really good and can usually get into the top five places on a 32 man server. When I'm playing Heavy I'm one of those guys and I use the sandvich. Even post-nerf being able to heal anytime you want takes a lot of downtime and vulnerability out of the game. I accidentally destroyed mine and let me tell you, having to run off to find medics and medipacks is a real pain.

But then there are the distressingly amazingly players. One I got repeatedly owned by used a shotgun-heavy and in hour of some map (Dustbowl or Badwater) he died only 2 or 3 times while scoring soemthing like 130 points or more. If you know what you're doing a shotgun heavy with good aim can kill any class and run back without being killed due to their huge health.

I prefer the sandvich but a Heavy with shotgun skillz is to be feared.

As a sidenote, Heavy is my fave class but as of yet no minigun surpasses the original.

I also really really need a dead ringer or cloak and dagger. Accidentally destroyed those too and I can't play spy without them >:

What are people's loadout preferences?

*Heavy:* Regular minigun (More flexible than the brass beast and a better killer than Natasha), Sandvich, Reguar fists or boxing gloves of doom (Sometimes)

*Solider:* Regular rocket launcher but sometimes switch to direct hit if there are SGs I can hit from outside their range or if there are lots of heavies and heavy medics. Shotgun is a must for finishing people after your launcher empties. Equaliser but I never use it anyway. Everyone and their mother seems to be armed with black boxes these days.

*Scout:* All default. Force a nature is one shot and I'm not that accurate. Pistol is my backup when I empty the scattergun. Never going to hit anyone usefully with the sandman and losing that health is stupid.

*Spy:* Default weapons, alternate cloak (I suck with the ambassador too but really if I have my gun out for anything but killing snipers I'm fucked anyway).

*Pyro:* Ubercharge makes the regular flamer a must have but the backburner can be useful on some maps. Axtinguisher is good but I suck at melee. Shotgun for other pyroes or people running away on fire. Can't hit jack shit with the flare gun.

*Sniper:* I'd be the legendary god of sniping if my team didn't keep blocking my shots... well, maybe not. Default rifle, default melee and the razorback for spies. Tribalman's shiv is tempting to deal with cloaks but I prefer the raw power of the basic Kukri.

*Engie:* Basic shotie (Other one has too few shots), wrangler (Don't use it often but it is useful in certain situations). I sometimes use the Gunsliger and mini-sentry but mostly I stick with the big SG and the Southern Hospitality (For the spy beed)

I use the blutsauger and ubersaw for the medic but I almost never play him. Very little demo play too but when I do it's defaults+Scotsman's skullcutter.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2011)

Favorites, let's see

*Heavy:* Brass beast or Stock minigun, GRU and Sandvich
*Medic: *Amputator, rest stock
*Demoman: *GL, Sticky Jumper and Caber. I only play demoman when I want to jump around like crazy and annoy snipers by landing right on them
*Soldier:* Black box, Equalizer and shotgun
*Scout:* FaN, Candy Cane and Pistol (I prefer triple jumps and knockback, because I like such maps)
*Engineer:* Southern Hospitality, Wrangler and Frontier Justice
*Pyro: *Backburner (now with airblast capabilities!), shotgun and fireaxe. Alternatively Degreaser.
*Sniper:* Stock Loadout
*Spy:* CnD, Ambassador, stock knife


----------



## Didi (Aug 6, 2011)

With Sniper I differ between Huntsman or Sniper Rifle depending on what I want to play, but I always use Jarate


----------



## Pipe (Aug 6, 2011)

Hmm let's see my loadout

*Heavy:* stock minigun, sandvich and KGB(still looking for the GRU)

*Demoman:* stock grenade launcher, persian persuader and splendid screen( I know it's a con of not finding ammo, but I just go the nearest supply room, dispenser or pl cart)

*Soldier:* direct hit, shotgun and disciplinary action

*Engineer:* frontier justice, southern hospitality and wrangler

*Spy:* ambassardor/enforcer, cloak and dagger and stock knife (sometimes I use the eternal reward for shit and giggles)

*Scout:* Milkman set and sometimes I swap the shortstop for sodda popper and force a nature

*Pyro:* strange backburner, detonator, volcano fragment( burn burn burn)

*Medic:* overdose, stock medigun and vita saw

*Sniper:* stock rifle, darwin shield and tribalman shiv (I never use the smg and those +25 life are a life saver)

Oh and Pink Ninja I have a spare dead ringer if you want, just add me on steam I'm pipe004


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 6, 2011)

PC is broken. Will contact you in a few days maybe.

I have two or three GRUs but since they hurt you I don't find them much use. I'm all about the mingun.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 6, 2011)

Ok then and the GRU are mostly used when there is a pocket medic around to boost the ubercharge and move faster.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2011)

GRU is just a great idea to get into battle faster, especially when teleporters are scarce. You'll usually find a medkit somewhere before the battle line


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2011)

I want the Caber. D:


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 6, 2011)

Hmmmm, never really noticed a situation where the speed of getting into battle with a heavy was that big a deal...


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Hmmmm, never really noticed a situation where the speed of getting into battle with a heavy was that big a deal...



Regardless of whether you're pushing or defending, shouldn't it be of great importance to join the battle as soon as possible? Usually that's what teleporters are for, but those might be destroyed or too crowded.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah I hate when there is just one teleporter and everyone is pushing everyone just to use the damn level 1 teleporter 

Those are the moments I said fuck it, I'll run to the battlefield.


----------



## Rios (Aug 6, 2011)

I just switch to Medic and find a Scout to heal. Voila, fastest foot speed in the game! Or switch to Scout myself.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2011)

Oooooor you could switch to Engie to upgrade it yourself, and when it's lvl 3 switch back to whatever class you prefer and go wild? That's what I do at least.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 6, 2011)

I always switch to engie to upgrade my team's teles.

It's one of the many basic tactics most people seem depressingly ignorant of 



Zaru said:


> Regardless of whether you're pushing or defending, shouldn't it be of great importance to join the battle as soon as possible? Usually that's what teleporters are for, but those might be destroyed or too crowded.



I prefer to enter at full strength. I'm always running away to eat a sandvich with a tiny amount of health left, health I wouldn't have if I was using the GRU.

Each to their own but I have a pattern that works for me.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2011)

As I said, you should usually be able to pick up a health pack on the way. Some maps are better suited for this playstyle than others, of course.


----------



## Rios (Aug 6, 2011)

Too bad the Overdose's % movement speed bonus applies only when you hold the damn thing. Otherwise having Scout's speed + 10% on top of that would be pretty boss. Medic on steroids.

I always upgrade my buddy engineers' buildings. Still need to complete that achievement >.>


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2011)

I remember when steak and gru stacked. Heavies faster than a scout ensued.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2011)

Does anyone have a spare Caber they'd be willing to trade? Up for grabs I have:
Eviction Notice, Crit-A-Cola, Shahanshah, Ambassador, Buff Banner and Direct Hit.


----------



## Helix (Aug 6, 2011)

My loadout for everyone as of now:


*Spoiler*: __ 




I don't use Scout or Demoman much besides for just fooling around.







Hangat?r said:


> Does anyone have a spare Caber they'd be willing to trade? Up for grabs I have:
> Eviction Notice, Crit-A-Cola, Shahanshah, Ambassador, Buff Banner and Direct Hit.



I'm in-game now, you can shoot me a trade by copying my profile URL: 

I'll take the Shahanshah, if you don't mind.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2011)

Will          do.

Aaaaaand domo. <3


----------



## Draffut (Aug 6, 2011)

Let's go see what load out's I have right now...

Scout:  Soda Popper, Mad Milk, Sandman.  (I generally go Force of Nature, Bonk, atomizer for immortal quadruple jumps)
Soldier:  Liberty Launcher, Buff Banner, Equalizer
Pyro:  Backburner, Flare Gun, Home wrecker
Demo: stock, stock, Eyelander
Heavy:  Brass Beast, Sandvich, Fists of Steel
Engineer: Frontier Justice, Wrangler, JAG (Underrated IMHO)
Medic: Overdose, stock, Vita-saw
Sniper: stock, Jarate, Bushwacka
Spy: L'etranger, Eternal Reward, Dead Ringer

Some are questionable but I switch stuff around a lot and play with wierd ones.


----------



## SilverBaller (Aug 7, 2011)

My loadout:

*Scout*:  Soda Popper, Winger, Holy Mackerel
*Soldier*:  Liberty Launcher, Buff Banner, Discipinary Action
*Pyro*: Degreaser, Flare Gun, Postal Pummeler
*Demo*: Spendid Screen, Grenade Luncher, Persian Persuader
*Heavy*: Minigun/Tomislav, Sandvich, Gloves of Running Urgently
*Engineer*: Frontier Justice, Wrangler, Jag
*Medic*: Overdose, Medigun/Kritzkrieg, Vita-saw
*Sniper*: Bazaar Bargain, Jarate, Bushwacka
*Spy*: Enforcer, Knife, Cloak and Dagger


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Aug 7, 2011)

Mine:

Scout: Stock with my strange scattergun, or Special Delivery. I hate the soda popper and FaN.

Soldier: Stock with equalizer. Possibly black box if no medics.

Pyro: Degreaser/Backburner, Shotgun/Flaregun, Axtinguisher. I use backburner when i feel i can get behind their lines and just annoy them.

Demo: Strange sticky, strange grenade, frying pan. Used to use Ulapool, then realized I killed myself everytime i use it, because if you have to use melee as demoman, you lost most of your health already usually.

Heavy: Tomislav, Sandvich, GRU.

Engineer: Shotgun, Wrangler always, Southern Hospitality

Medic: Overdose, medi on offense kritz on defense or if we have competent soldiers/demos. Ubersaw

Sniper: Don't play sniper, but since im scrub, usually the croc style kit. Or if I don't use the kit and want to play for the lulz, huntsman, jarate, buschwacka.

Spy: If i'm using DR: either stock knife with Enforcer, or Saharan spy. Otherwise, stock. I hate CnD


----------



## Didi (Aug 8, 2011)

Btw, anyone else here play Medieval Mode?

It's pretty fun


----------



## Helix (Aug 8, 2011)

Only when the server votes for cp_degrootkeep. Charging up the rock into the fort with demoknight and slaying everyone is fun.


----------



## Rios (Aug 8, 2011)

Only when its sudden death all melee


----------



## Zaru (Aug 11, 2011)

Just realized I played twice as much TF2 as all other games in my steam library (70+ entries) combined


----------



## Rios (Aug 11, 2011)

I know that feeling. Got my hours as a sniper over 24 yesterday. Feels weird to have every minute recorded, I've never seen this in any other game I've played.


----------



## dream (Aug 11, 2011)

I've played Counter-Strike: Source almost nine times as much as I've played TF2.  Spent 100 hours on TF2.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2011)

Why the fuck did no one tell me about all the custom skins TF2 has?! D:


----------



## dream (Aug 11, 2011)

We thought that you knew already.


----------



## firefist (Aug 11, 2011)

only got 84 hours in tf2.


----------



## Rios (Aug 11, 2011)

it says

Playtime (hours):
21.7 last two weeks
79.66 on record

for me


----------



## Rios (Aug 11, 2011)

Up for an awesome game


----------



## Pipe (Aug 11, 2011)

^your team is fucked


----------



## Zaru (Aug 11, 2011)

Enemy spies must have had an orgasm


----------



## dream (Aug 11, 2011)

That one heavy will surely lead you all to victory...


----------



## Rios (Aug 11, 2011)

We ended up with 7 snipers and lost. On the defense howerver we won because you cant really push the cart against 7 snipers. Fun stuff.


----------



## dream (Aug 11, 2011)

Seven snipers...


----------



## Zaru (Aug 11, 2011)

And that's why I don't go on valve tf servers! (also because I like smaller respawntimes but that's a different story)


----------



## Helix (Aug 11, 2011)

Who wants to give me games for TF2 items?


----------



## Pipe (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm more surprised you could defend with 7 snipers, oh well it was a valve server.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 11, 2011)

Helix said:


> Who wants to give me games for TF2 items?



I've got like one single nametag and I'm afraid of using it 

Also


----------



## Helix (Aug 12, 2011)

So, I managed to sell some hats for Total War: Shogun 2.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 12, 2011)

Zaru said:


> And that's why I don't go on valve tf servers! (also because I like smaller respawntimes but that's a different story)



Low respawn times make offense so much harder in the Payload/CP maps I play.


----------



## Rios (Aug 13, 2011)

I LOVE playing on offense! Even if the bitches spawn camp you, you can still line up some headshots on enemy Pyro and Heavy scum who think spamming the entrances is so cool.

Once I had to wait 22 seconds to respawn on defense, which is OBVIOUSLY TOO FUCKING MUCH!

But there are maps where I can camp with the Huntsman on defense like a champ. Like Badwater and its tunnel. You can shoot arrows there without looking and still headshot them all(unless they crawl behind the cart, damn pussies)


----------



## Zaru (Aug 13, 2011)

I can't connect to ANY valve tf servers, wtf?


----------



## Rios (Aug 13, 2011)

Waiting will eventually fix it.


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 13, 2011)

Freaking Backburner pyros.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 13, 2011)

Koroshi said:


> Freaking Backburner pyros.



Hi. 

Ever since it got airblast, it's such a marvellous weapon.


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 13, 2011)

It's like a direct upgrade of the flamethrower, ammo is so easy to find anyway which makes the 50% deficit kind of moot.


----------



## Rios (Aug 13, 2011)

I've never had problems with Pyros. Most of them just charge in mindlessly pressing W and left mouse button, nothing to worry about. If they catch me from behind it doesnt matter which flamethrower they use, I am toast.


----------



## Rios (Aug 13, 2011)

Goddamnit seems like 50% of the people online play pl_goldrush while the other 50% play cp_dustbowl, both of those maps are pretty bad for Huntsman Sniper.

Anyway, do you guys have favorite maps? My favorities would be pl_badwater, pl_thundermountain and koth_nucleus. All King of the Hill maps are great for some fast action but Nucleus is clearly the boss.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 13, 2011)

I think 50% of my playtime is on ctf_doublecross
I know that map like my own body
Even the funky bugged spots on the map where you can stand in thin air



Koroshi said:


> It's like a direct upgrade of the flamethrower, ammo is so easy to find anyway which makes the 50% deficit kind of moot.


Well, airblast-dueling a soldier is kinda difficult with it. Usually you're not at 200 ammo so you have 3 airblasts and that's it.


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 13, 2011)

cp_gravelpit 
and most five point CP maps, I like CP_well.


----------



## Rios (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey I ended first on that map. 1 point ahead of that fucking Spy. I already did that 9 times out of 10 for My Brilliant Career achievement. Yet it didnt give it to me. IT DIDNT! FUCK YOU VALVE GIVE ME MY ACHIEVEMENT DAMNIT


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2011)

How bout you stop being a skillsman sniper.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 13, 2011)

Cuntsmen, cuntsmen everywhere


----------



## Rios (Aug 13, 2011)

All these hours just to get this achievement. And with nothing but the Huntsman. I'll be so proud when I finally get it *sniff*


----------



## Muk (Aug 13, 2011)

what server you guys playing on?


----------



## Rios (Aug 13, 2011)

Any European really. Any European with <100 ping


----------



## Zaru (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah playing above 100 ping isn't fun for anyone involved unless you're heavy or engineer


----------



## Pipe (Aug 13, 2011)

Koroshi said:


> Freaking Backburner pyros.



I love my strange backburner, fuck the airblast I don't need it


----------



## Mozq (Aug 13, 2011)

Never played it, never will.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2011)

And no shits were given.


----------



## Helix (Aug 13, 2011)

Rios said:


> Anyway, do you guys have favorite maps?



I like most maps

cp_dustbowl
cp_gravelpit
cp_granary
cp_gorge
cp_egypt_final
pl_badwater
pl_goldrush
pl_hightower 
pl_barnblitz
pl_upward
pl_thundermountain
pl_hoodoo_final
koth_nucleus
koth_badwater
koth_viaduct

Fuck 2fort, fuck doublecross, fuck most CTF maps.


----------



## Rios (Aug 13, 2011)

Just played a game with no Dead Ringer spies on the enemy team. Its so nice to know that whoever you kill will stay dead.


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 14, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I love my strange backburner, fuck the airblast I don't need it



But the Backburner has an airblast


----------



## Mozq (Aug 14, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> And no shits were given.



Cool story bro.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 14, 2011)

Rios said:


> Just played a game with no Dead Ringer spies on the enemy team. Its so nice to know that whoever you kill will stay dead.



Dead Ringer Spies tend to be rather careless. Quite often have I sprayed some fire on a disguised spy, only for him to go all dead ringer on me. I'm like, "no way he died from just that" and spray some more in the area. Burning invisible spy ensues


----------



## Helix (Aug 14, 2011)

That's why I like to try to make people think they killed me by taking some small damage before popping the dead ringer. It's not very believable if a single bullet kills someone. Of course, people could have like 1 HP, but that's not what they are thinking when it comes to killing spys.


----------



## Rios (Aug 14, 2011)

Ugh you know, a Dead Ringer Spy is as easy to spot as pressing the Tab key and seeing you didnt get a kill.


----------



## Helix (Aug 14, 2011)

Rios said:


> Ugh you know, a Dead Ringer Spy is as easy to spot as pressing the Tab key and seeing you didnt get a kill.



That is, if you are tracking your kills up to the point you are killing the spy. It would be an annoyance to check the scoreboard every time you _think_ you see a Spy roaming around and killing a dead ringer spy can be too random at times to give you the chance to do that.


----------



## Rios (Aug 14, 2011)

But I do exactly that. I check the scoreboard all the time to make sure I am in top 5.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 14, 2011)

You must lead a disappointing life. D:


----------



## Rios (Aug 14, 2011)

My position = how hard I have to try. If I play with good players I obviously push myself to be at their level, otherwise I am casual.


----------



## Helix (Aug 14, 2011)

But TF2 is a casual game.


----------



## Rios (Aug 14, 2011)

True, but if you go too casual you will spend most of your time waiting to respawn. And I prefer to stay alive and keep shooting instead of spending my time watching my teammates.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 14, 2011)

The only thing that matters in tf2 are the hats.


----------



## Rios (Aug 14, 2011)

I have 1 refined and 1 reclaimed metal. That means I need around 30 weapons to craft my first hat


----------



## Pipe (Aug 14, 2011)

You need 74 weapons for a hat.


----------



## Rios (Aug 14, 2011)

I thought you need 56 or 3 refined metals. Do you need 4??


----------



## Pipe (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes you need 4 for a random hat, 4 + a class token for a class hat and 4 + a set weapon for a set hat.


----------



## Helix (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm trading 24 hats for a copy of Dead Island. I don't give a darn. It's not like cosmetic items affect the game at all.


----------



## Rios (Aug 14, 2011)

When I look at the crafting page it says 3 refined metal for a random hat, 4 + token for a class hat and 4 + set item for a set hat.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 14, 2011)

Ah my bad, I thought it was 4 for a random hat.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 14, 2011)

Helix said:


> I'm trading 24 hats for a copy of Dead Island. I don't give a darn. It's not like cosmetic items affect the game at all.



Amen. I'm not using hats on classes where I HAVE decent hats, actually. What I really want is all gameplay-changing weapons. Still missing some from the uber update. 
Boots and Shield for the Demo set dropped already, that damn sword won't though


----------



## Pipe (Aug 14, 2011)

I love the persian persuader one of the first weapons I got when I started playing


----------



## Helix (Aug 14, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Amen. I'm not using hats on classes where I HAVE decent hats, actually. What I really want is all gameplay-changing weapons. Still missing some from the uber update.
> Boots and Shield for the Demo set dropped already, that damn sword won't though



The opposite for me. I have the shield and sword but the booties won't drop. 

That is the only thing I am missing from the uber update.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 14, 2011)

But for some reason the game gave me 3 fucking concherors


----------



## Pipe (Aug 14, 2011)

So far I have found like 6 eternal rewards, I'm sick of them.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 14, 2011)

I know the drop system is random and all but sometimes it just seems ridiculously focussed on giving you certain items.


----------



## Rios (Aug 14, 2011)

I spent some time tinkering with the replay function(some achievements there). The humble(and ugly) end result 

[YOUTUBE]cvuG1akHExs[/YOUTUBE]

Wonder if I could have survived it if it wasnt BACKBURNER


----------



## Pipe (Aug 14, 2011)

That's why I love being a pyro.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 14, 2011)

I like being heavy, soldier and medic :33
Engie if I dont get teamed against 4 spies :<


----------



## Helix (Aug 14, 2011)

Rios said:


> I spent some time tinkering with the replay function(some achievements there). The humble(and ugly) end result
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Pyro not poofing.


----------



## Rios (Aug 15, 2011)

Yea having your friend as a medic constantly healing your ass and ubering only you really makes you a good player you piece of shit. Fuck these little exploits.


----------



## Helix (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Rios (Aug 15, 2011)

I am only raging here because I didnt do it in game. At least if that Soldier was a good player. Hell, he couldnt kill me with 2 rockets while I was close range as Pyro. And every time I was about to off him BOOM Uber. T_T T_T


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WHptG35EWU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rios (Aug 15, 2011)

Heavies are actually the class which kills me the least 

And fyi there is a difference between raging and crying. Crying is about desperation. Raging is about the stone cold determination to get back at this fucker........someday. And never with a pocket medic, I always play worse when I have advantages.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2011)

CRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOME MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHR

The fact that you're continuously whining about medics means you're cryin', Champ.


----------



## Rios (Aug 15, 2011)

You seriously cant get the difference between whining and raging? All I am doing is cooling off and getting ready for another game.

Anyway at least I got his medic butt budy once. Puffed that bitch against the wall, shoved the muzzle up his arse and pressed the trigger. I guess he farted because there was a big explosion. Or maybe it was Scottish Resistance. Anyway afterburn solves.


----------



## Rios (Aug 15, 2011)

The rage quit guy is teaching you how to rage. And there is nothing wrong with raging tbh. Pent up negative emotions are good to release as long as you dont hurt yourself and the others around you. I personally do it on occasion.
[YOUTUBE]mgs9PBebScI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfrTAt_m1po[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rios (Aug 15, 2011)

Lowly Youtube aggravating tactics requires a lame vide response
[YOUTUBE]F8jK0UyRC0s[/YOUTUBE]

EDIT: On a related note right now I feel MORE passion to play than before. Thankies for that :33


----------



## Alien (Aug 19, 2011)

Those Deus Ex: Human Revolution promo items look sweet


----------



## Alien (Aug 19, 2011)

I see that plamen has been bitching again 

derp


----------



## Rios (Aug 19, 2011)

How do the new Engie items work? I can craft them but I dont know how powerful they are :33


----------



## Alien (Aug 19, 2011)

New shotgun uses metal instead of ammo, 60 per shot, and you get metal back for every pellet that hits but you'll never get the full 60 back even if you hit at point blank range i think

Haven't tried the other thingy, but it looks useful in some situations i guess


----------



## Zaru (Aug 19, 2011)

I think they'll change the ammo/metal costs for the engi weapons sooner or later. 

But omg the Diamondback will be delicious. Sap sentry, watch how the engineer comes running just as it explodes, fire crit shot


----------



## Alien (Aug 19, 2011)

just saw a heavy wearing the arm

it looked sick 

now i feel even worse about not being able to pre-order DE:HR and i've been looking forward to it so much


----------



## Rios (Aug 19, 2011)

Yea but is the shotgun more powerful than the regular one? If not I dont see the point.
As for the arm, what does "damaging projectiles" mean? You can destroy them??


----------



## Rios (Aug 19, 2011)

Also what the hell is The Original? I cant find its statistics.


----------



## Alien (Aug 19, 2011)

No otherwise its the same as the standard shotty. I guess you can destroy stickies and nads yeah


----------



## Alien (Aug 19, 2011)

Rios said:


> Also what the hell is The Original? I cant find its statistics.



Promo item you got when you bought Quake 4 before the 8th of august. It's the rocket launcher from Quake 1 with the original sounds and stuff. Same stats as the standard rocket launcher


----------



## Zaru (Aug 19, 2011)

Short circuit seems to one-shot projectiles which means those nasty rockets won't harm your sentry anymore if you can aim/predict.


----------



## Rios (Aug 19, 2011)

But rockets are almost never the problem, stickies are.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 19, 2011)

The wiki says it can destroy grenades and stickies too, so rejoice!


----------



## firefist (Aug 19, 2011)

the machina


----------



## Rios (Aug 19, 2011)

I'll wait to see how powerful it is. Do you like the new sniper? I am not a sniper rifle fan so I cant comment.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 19, 2011)

The way I snipe doesn't suffer from the trace and the lack of nonscoped shots, so I might want that new rifle. Penetration sounds interesting


----------



## firefist (Aug 19, 2011)

penetrate a heavy and a medic at once


----------



## Alien (Aug 19, 2011)

And it looks purty 

It makes a shitload  of noise when you penetrate multiple opponents though, scared me shitless first time i heard it

I'm going to craft it despite me very rarely playing sniper


----------



## Alien (Aug 19, 2011)

How do you guys get rid of crates ? They're clogging up my inventory


----------



## Rios (Aug 19, 2011)

You delete them


----------



## Zaru (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah I delete crates on sight, since I'm never gonna open them
And their market value is zero


----------



## Rios (Aug 19, 2011)

I am honestly afraid to try the game now because I am sure there will be shitload of snipers with the new gun staying as far away as possible. Its already a pain to try to spot them with the Huntsman, now it will be a slaughterhouse.

At least I got the Splendid Screen as a random drop yesterday


----------



## Zaru (Aug 19, 2011)

I would certainly not like to be on 2fort right now.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 19, 2011)

I GOT A STRANGE JARATE
.....
WAT
Jarate is sorta already strange
BUT STRANGE PISS?
IS IT CROCO PISS?
CHRIST D:


also gimme your crates if you guys dont want them
Gimme D:


----------



## Pipe (Aug 19, 2011)

I want the new sniper rifle it looks so awesome and everyone is getting apeshit with the new crates of strange sniper's weapons.


----------



## firefist (Aug 19, 2011)

crafted that bison weapon and dont have any scrap metals left for the new sniper.


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUARK!


----------



## Pipe (Aug 19, 2011)

Search for scrapbankers if you have spare weapons.


----------



## firefist (Aug 19, 2011)

nope, nothing spare left.

just gonna play some and wait for drops.


----------



## Rios (Aug 19, 2011)

Has anybody tested the new Engineer stuff?


----------



## Pipe (Aug 19, 2011)

Does anyone knows what's the price for the machina?


----------



## Alien (Aug 19, 2011)

1 ref give or take but the price is inflated at the moment. Wait a couple of days and the price will go down fast


----------



## Alien (Aug 19, 2011)

Hmm, some are selling for way less already 

check out the the tf2 trading post, pipe


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 19, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Yeah I delete crates on sight, since I'm never gonna open them
> And their market value is zero



Actually some of the older crates have value. I plan on selling my older crates soon.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm to greedy to give one ref just for a normal weapon, for a strange I might give a ref.

I'll check the tf2 trading post.


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 19, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I'm to greedy to give one ref just for a normal weapon, for a strange I might give a ref.
> 
> I'll check the tf2 trading post.



I have plenty of spare weapons to make into metal so I do not mind.


----------



## Rios (Aug 19, 2011)

I wish they put an explosive Rambo bow in the game. No headshots but slightly bigger AoE explosive damage with the possibility of blowing up your stupid face if you shoot from point blank. Not that hard to implement.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 20, 2011)

Guys
If you got crates you dont want or cant open
message me on here or steam
Ill trade you keys scrap or etc for crates
or you gimme crates
ill open them tell you what i got and give you one of teh items or such O:

example u give me 4 pyro crates
I get the like i dunno a detonator
me gives ti to you :3


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 20, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Guys
> If you got crates you dont want or cant open
> message me on here or steam
> Ill trade you keys scrap or etc for crates
> ...



I'll take you up on that offer.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYBZrRCCrXE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rios (Aug 20, 2011)

Scout has to be my weakest class. Cant get over the fact that I am a glass cannon but must absolutely go close and personal if I want to kill something >.>


----------



## firefist (Aug 20, 2011)

FUCK YEAH, JUST FOUND THE MACHINA VIA DROP!!!

and btw the Stately Steel Toe level 99, anyone want that?


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 20, 2011)

Rios said:


> Scout has to be my weakest class. Cant get over the fact that I am a glass cannon but must absolutely go close and personal if I want to kill something >.>



If you are not very good at the scout then you need to try a different approach. Run around your side of the map assisting your entire team and looking for spies. Most of your kills should be from picking off weak enemies that your team is fighting. Also, use mad milk and sandman. Extra health for your team is useful and the stun is very useful too.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Aug 21, 2011)

I suck at scout, mainly because I suck at aiming when moving that fast or against other scouts.



Axl Low said:


> Guys
> If you got crates you dont want or cant open
> message me on here or steam
> Ill trade you keys scrap or etc for crates
> ...



I have 7 series 23-25 crates and 1 series 4 crate, you can have them all for some scrap or something lol. Btw, a key is worth at least 50 random crates, and that's being generous.


----------



## Helix (Aug 21, 2011)

I have about 50 random crates...


----------



## Primarch Horus (Aug 21, 2011)

I've been directed here by the people that welcomed me in my thread. 

Anyways, I'm a F2P Team Fortress players (started almost as soon as it went F2P), but I've been wanting to play it since it's release in 2007. Unfortunatelly, a bad PC and bad financial state never allowed me to (even now, when I have a good PC, I can't spend a penny, especially online).

Anyways, the 50 item limit in my backpack sucks. :S Also, the fact that I can't open crates sucks. 

The fact that I spent like 10 items in crafting only to get The Rocket Jumper sucks the most. -.-


----------



## Pipe (Aug 21, 2011)

You got the Rocket Jumper?  wow that sucks


----------



## Helix (Aug 22, 2011)

I thought the Rocket Jumper was a Mann Co. store exclusive.

Also, if you have no use for crates just delete them unless you hope to get some scrap metal for them.


----------



## Rios (Aug 22, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> If you are not very good at the scout then you need to try a different approach. Run around your side of the map assisting your entire team and looking for spies. Most of your kills should be from picking off weak enemies that your team is fighting. Also, use mad milk and sandman. Extra health for your team is useful and the stun is very useful too.



Wont net me much points though. And only works on certain open maps, like Upward for example. Its strange how the Scout weapons work, I aim at people but the weapon always misses 



Primarch Horus said:


> I've been directed here by the people that welcomed me in my thread.
> 
> Anyways, I'm a F2P Team Fortress players (started almost as soon as it went F2P), but I've been wanting to play it since it's release in 2007. Unfortunatelly, a bad PC and bad financial state never allowed me to (even now, when I have a good PC, I can't spend a penny, especially online).
> 
> ...



I've been dealing with the 50 item limit since it became free and I joined. As long as you transform everything into metal and keep only the items you want to play with, it'll be fine. Destroy all crates, use everything that renames your weapons immediately and you are set. 

Haha read what the item does before crafting it : P . Still, if you are serious about playing with a Soldier join maps where you can train rocket jumping. It'll help a lot.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2011)

Why aren't you guys going full? It only costs like 5 bucks (minimum payment to the steam wallet), that's one unnecessary lunchtime less


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 22, 2011)

Rios said:


> Wont net me much points though. And only works on certain open maps, like Upward for example. Its strange how the Scout weapons work, I aim at people but the weapon always misses



Well of course it only works on open maps. Why would anyone use the scout on a closed-in map?


----------



## Primarch Horus (Aug 22, 2011)

Well, it was a Class Token + Slot Token + Scrap Metal craft, I was hoping for any of the three rocket launchers. xD 
I didn't even know that The Rocket Jumper existed. -.- 

@Zaru In my case, nor do I have the money nor can I even pay for things online in my country. -.-


----------



## Rios (Aug 22, 2011)

I dont really _need_ that many waepons to begin with. So the space suits me just fine.



Cocoa said:


> Well of course it only works on open maps. Why would anyone use the scout on a closed-in map?



It works. On Nucleus for one Scout can be pretty successful(although I just camp my starting point and one shot them if they do their usual thing).



Primarch Horus said:


> Well, it was a Class Token + Slot Token + Scrap Metal craft, I was hoping for any of the three rocket launchers. xD
> I didn't even know that The Rocket Jumper existed. -.-
> 
> @Zaru In my case, nor do I have the money nor can I even pay for things online in my country. -.-



Thats a bad way to craft unless you really want a weapon you dont have the achievements for. 

Haha I remember playing the whole afternoon just so I can get the achievements needed for Natascha. It was worth it though, most fun Heavy weapon by far.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 22, 2011)

The sandvich is the most fun heavy weapon by far.


----------



## Rios (Aug 22, 2011)

I dont remember ever using it. You either die on the payload cart or you live long enough to see it blow up(and die again, damnit)


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 22, 2011)

Rios said:


> I dont really _need_ that many waepons to begin with. So the space suits me just fine.
> 
> It works. On Nucleus for one Scout can be pretty successful(although I just camp my starting point and one shot them if they do their usual thing).



I can give you the weapons that you want. I have plenty to spare.

Nucleus doesn't count as a closed in map. The center of the map is like a Scout heaven.


----------



## Rios (Aug 22, 2011)

But then which maps are "closed" ? All of them have open spaces 

And nah I have enough metal to craft whatever I want. Just lack of initiative because between playing Huntsman, Natascha Heavy and Direct Hit Soldier there is little time for something else.


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 22, 2011)

Rios said:


> But then which maps are "closed" ? All of them have open spaces
> 
> And nah I have enough metal to craft whatever I want. Just lack of initiative because between playing Huntsman, Natascha Heavy and Direct Hit Soldier there is little time for something else.



I was trying to avoid going into details. xP They are the maps with small hallways and small rooms.

Let me think... (I haven't played a closed map in a loooooong time) Okay I have a map in mind, but I cannot remember the name.  Sorry.

Ah okay. Just hit me up if you ever need some items.


----------



## Primarch Horus (Aug 22, 2011)

Rios said:


> Thats a bad way to craft unless you really want a weapon you dont have the achievements for.
> 
> Haha I remember playing the whole afternoon just so I can get the achievements needed for Natascha. It was worth it though, most fun Heavy weapon by far.




Hm, thanks for the info, I'm still pretty new to this.

I guess I'll have to get me more achievements for the Soldier; I have Milestone 1 and the Equalizer (so awesome when someone tries to melee me) so I'll have to get to Milestone 2. I want that Direct Hit.  


I've read on the TF2 forums that a lot of people find the classic Rocket Launcher the best... IMO, I would like to test out all 3 (without the Cow Mangler).


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 22, 2011)

Primarch Horus said:


> Hm, thanks for the info, I'm still pretty new to this.
> 
> I guess I'll have to get me more achievements for the Soldier; I have Milestone 1 and the Equalizer (so awesome when someone tries to melee me) so I'll have to get to Milestone 2. I want that Direct Hit.
> 
> ...


Each rocket launcher is good in its own way. If you need some items just ask.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2011)

Primarch Horus said:


> I've read on the TF2 forums that a lot of people find the classic Rocket Launcher the best... IMO, I would like to test out all 3 (without the Cow Mangler).



It depends, really.

Direct hit is different because it replaces splash damage with accuracy. For that, you need accuracy in the first place. Something you will often find impossible due to the game's lag "compensation".

Black Box and Normal rocket launcher have their own merit, the one rocket more can make as much of a difference between life and death as the 15 heal on hit. It's kinda random, dependent on the battlefield (health packs, medics), which one will be better.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 22, 2011)

My thoughts of equalizer


----------



## Primarch Horus (Aug 22, 2011)

^^ Haha, lol. While I was a total newbie I was like "Wtf why can't I heal that soldier?". 

Most players (that I've heard so far) put the Liberty Launcher as the best one. The Black Box's healing is regarded as redundant, while the speed boost from the Liberty Launcher is apparently enough to totally screw over Scouts and Pyros. 

All just rumors for me, I'll quite simply have to try them all out. The general consensus is that quite simply some use a specific launcher better than others. 
And yeah, it ofc depends on the situation.

In other news: I don't really like the Eternal Reward. Since I've gotten it I've been using the standard knife and/or The Big Earner more.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 22, 2011)

Primarch Horus said:


> Most players (that I've heard so far) put the Liberty Launcher as the best one. The Black Box's healing is regarded as redundant, while the speed boost from the Liberty Launcher is apparently enough to totally screw over Scouts and Pyros.



Ya, i have all the Soldier's launchers and the only one I ever abandoned the stock one for was the Liberty Launcher.  It's not as good against Engineers, but I'll switch to Demo/Spy if those are a problem.


----------



## Helix (Aug 22, 2011)

I personally like all the rocket launchers since they all bring something different to the table, and you could be pretty decent with either one you choose. Despite it being only a reskin, I prefer the Original rocket launcher just for the view model being in the bottom-center of the screen, but I do find myself switching it from time to time. Plus, I find that extra rocket saving your life most of the time unlike the Black Box or Liberty Launcher which only holds 3 at a time. Only downside to the default rocket launcher is the slower projectile speed and the ease at which it can be airblasted.


----------



## dream (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm horrendous with the Soldier class, just can't get kills on a consistent basis. :/


----------



## Alien (Aug 23, 2011)

Playing pyro feels so suicidal 

my k/d (though not important) took a nosedive yesterday. Also died over 600 times 

but it's pretty fun. 

What's that mister uber heavy, you want to rape my team ? 

NOPE.JPEG

JUGGLE JUGGLE JUGGLE


----------



## Rios (Aug 23, 2011)

The Pyro is such a wonderful class. Easy to play with just pressing two buttons but very hard to master. These videos showed me back then what this class is capable of, sadly I still need to work on my airblast
[YOUTUBE]RwsoxY_K8UA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]cSG0Q9Rff2E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Burke (Aug 23, 2011)

60 pages over 4 years? oh no, this wont do.



Primarch Horus said:


> Hm, thanks for the info, I'm still pretty new to this.
> 
> I guess I'll have to get me more achievements for the Soldier; I have Milestone 1 and the Equalizer (so awesome when someone tries to melee me) so I'll have to get to Milestone 2. I want that Direct Hit.
> 
> ...



Cow mangler dissapointed me.

Ive found my home within the liberty launcher.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2011)

Almost forgot about the Liberty Launcher because it's the rawket lawnchair that I don't have


----------



## Rios (Aug 23, 2011)

Its the rocket launcher for the lazy. Really now, either play as a man with the original one or be a dick with the direct hit and eliminate Pyros and other close combat scum at sight.


----------



## Primarch Horus (Aug 23, 2011)

Got the Direct Hit today, via Milestone 2. 

Hm, I'm trying to get used to it. Seems fairly useful though, and I might craft it into a Liberty Launcher later to try that out too.

2 questions:
1. What is the best way to launch an enemy into the air with the Soldier? I mean, shooting at their feet, but, meh, I can't really achieve that so much.
2. How come no one uses the Backburner? Is the increased airblast cost so punishing?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 23, 2011)

I was gonna say that we could trade as I've a LL and don't use it, but you're a F2P, so yah. xd

Shooting at their feet is the only way, you'll get used to it with time. And yes, the increased airblast cost is immense. Airblast is so useful: you can put out flaming team-mates (which few Pyro's do, but is very much appreciated), move sticky bombs away from you and your team('s buildings), you can bounce people in the air, you can reflect rockets back at soldiers/sentries, airblast medics away from their targets while ubering, etc.


----------



## Rios (Aug 23, 2011)

Backburner is the most useful flamethrower on Payload though. Surprise them all when they are near the cart and watch the carnage. Also obviously if you have someone to uber your ass it'd be superior.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 23, 2011)

Primarch Horus said:


> Got the Direct Hit today, via Milestone 2.
> 
> Hm, I'm trying to get used to it. Seems fairly useful though, and I might craft it into a Liberty Launcher later to try that out too.
> 
> ...



Backburner is actually pretty good since it got buffed.  It used to be unable to airblast at all, and didn't have the minor damage buff.

Now you just have to be able to use your airblasts conservatively.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Rios (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha goddamnit  . A bit fat for a  soldier though.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Alien (Aug 24, 2011)

press H for awesome


----------



## Rios (Aug 24, 2011)

Lets play, you big wanker.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hn476i40pXk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTP4iHot35o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Aug 24, 2011)

and that includes me


----------



## Rios (Aug 24, 2011)

You always play on servers with too many people. I am too fragile to tolerate a clusterfuck


----------



## Pipe (Aug 24, 2011)

Servers with a lot of people are fun, clusterfucks and sheanigans always.


----------



## Alien (Aug 24, 2011)

32 player quick spawn spambowl is where it's at bros 

Some games it looks like it's literally raining grenades and stickies 

32 player quick spawn payload is also spiffy


----------



## Primarch Horus (Aug 24, 2011)

@everything you guys answered about my questions
Thanks, noted.

Haha, festive day.  
That ball is annoying though. xD


----------



## Pipe (Aug 24, 2011)

A free hat is always welcome


----------



## Alien (Aug 24, 2011)

Pipe said:


> A free hat is always welcome


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 24, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Backburner is actually pretty good since it got buffed.  It used to be unable to airblast at all, and didn't have the minor damage buff.
> 
> Now you just have to be able to use your airblasts conservatively.



Last night I was dominating a SourceOP server (the entire night) with just Pyro. My score was like triple everyone else's...It was hilarious. Backburner is best for payload.

@everyone else

I prefer servers with 32 people as well. More people = more kills


----------



## Primarch Horus (Aug 24, 2011)

Meh, 32 is chaotic and can be fun just because of that - But IMO, the classic 24 is better.


----------



## Rios (Aug 24, 2011)

I just finished Badwater defense without dying top scoring and nailing 4 dominations. I can never do that on a 32 players server. Huntsman just doesnt work there and you really need a Medic to do something significant. So yea 24 players is heaven for me


----------



## Rios (Aug 24, 2011)

By the way is this a part of the scenery?


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 26, 2011)

Hay guys anyone got liek master trade buy price list thingy for TF2? O:


----------



## Alien (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Rios (Aug 26, 2011)

Ugh this aint Diablo, I can do without trade


----------



## Didi (Aug 26, 2011)

32 players is more fun than 24 players


and quick spawn is a must, I hate having to wait too long when I'm dead


----------



## Rios (Aug 26, 2011)

Thats like more casual than casual.


----------



## Helix (Aug 26, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Hay guys anyone got liek master trade buy price list thingy for TF2? O:



Are you talking about this?


----------



## Didi (Aug 27, 2011)

Rios said:


> Thats like more casual than casual.



well shit rios


I play TF2 to play it


not to wait 20 seconds


----------



## Rios (Aug 27, 2011)

Nothing wrong with that. I play some games with cheats because I cant be bothered to play by the rules.
One good quality of the long time spent to respawn is that you learn how to keep yourself alive instead of being suicidal.


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 27, 2011)

I feel that 32 players is kind of retarded. Teamwork feels more rewarding and stronger with less players. It's also very easy for a team to get carried when there is a strong player on one team and a bunch of newbies on the other. (eg; sniper raping the same 6 noobs who keep going the same route).


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InDffxsA_OE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pipe (Aug 27, 2011)

For a game when the second main goal is to kill, 32 players and fast respawn sounds good.

The first main goal is to have hats.


----------



## Rios (Aug 27, 2011)

My first goal is to minimize my deaths. Pinning people to the wall = everything else.


----------



## Helix (Aug 27, 2011)

Goobidi said:


> well shit rios
> 
> 
> I play TF2 to play it
> ...



I guess you aren't a fan of Counter-Strike then.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Aug 27, 2011)

Anyone have a Team Captain? Willing to trade 3 keys for it.


----------



## Didi (Aug 27, 2011)

Helix said:


> I guess you aren't a fan of Counter-Strike then.



Indeed, that's not my type of game at all.


Hell, TF2 is pretty much the only shooter I like. 



Also yeay, just found a Familiar Fez. Now I only need a YER and I can be a Saharan Spy.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 27, 2011)

Fuck, Didi yesterday I crafted 2 eternal rewards into scrap metal


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 27, 2011)

things that make you go wtf

Dead Ringer + Big Earner Spy
I think I got him
No no i didnt

spy dies twice
okay got him
*backstabbed*
MOTHERFUCKING BIG EARNER DEAD RINGER 

this one confused me:
Con Kunai + Dead ringer
I think I got him since he has like... 60 hp O:
then you spend like 1 minute searching the area when you did kill him and he comes back seeing you are paranoid out of your mind and he just stabs you O:


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Aug 27, 2011)

a spy's effectiveness is 50% getting kills, 50% paranoia causing more powerful classes to go pyro and therefore making it easier for your team


----------



## dream (Aug 27, 2011)

Gin Ichimaru said:


> a spy's effectiveness is 50% getting kills, 50% paranoia causing more powerful classes to go pyro and therefore making it easier for your team



Don't forget about taking out those annoying turrets.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 28, 2011)

Gin Ichimaru said:


> a spy's effectiveness is 50% getting kills, 50% paranoia causing more powerful classes to go pyro and therefore making it easier for your team



Haha, there's nothing quite as satisfying as watching like 3 enemies search a spot in their base for 20+ seconds to find you, just by right-clicking.
It means less enemies at the frontline which is always beneficial for your team.


----------



## Rios (Aug 28, 2011)

I've only been truly irritated by spies 2 times. First time was when I had no idea how the dead ringer works, second was when a very skilled spy with the ambassador shoot my ass. Other times its quite easy to deal with them and even force them to kill themseves by killing you.


----------



## Primarch Horus (Aug 28, 2011)

I like le spy, I play them a lot, and I've become quite good; I don't like the Eternal Reward, as I prefer using the regular disguise kit.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 28, 2011)

I hate quickspawn, unbalances the maps.

If they can just keep pouring out of the spawn right by the last capture point you get a lot of dull stalemates.


----------



## Didi (Aug 28, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Fuck, Didi yesterday I crafted 2 eternal rewards into scrap metal



Awww man


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 28, 2011)

I has a YER.


----------



## Munken (Aug 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQq_ZnSdGxQ&list=FLz4kkABpcqwH87HZ7BVpvog&index=1&feature=plpp[/YOUTUBE]

2:20

oh my lawd


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 28, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I hate quickspawn, unbalances the maps.
> 
> If they can just keep pouring out of the spawn right by the last capture point you get a lot of dull stalemates.


I agree.



Goobidi said:


> Awww man


I have a YER if you want it. I always just use the regular knife,cloak, and now the enforcer.


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2011)

That'd be great. What's your steamname?


Mine's didi_dastardly, nick is Sjaak Trekhaak


----------



## Rios (Aug 29, 2011)

I'll never get tired of this


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 29, 2011)

Skillsman ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Rios (Aug 29, 2011)

Thats what he said.


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2011)

Huntsman is so much fun


----------



## Samehada (Aug 29, 2011)

Huntsman is awesome


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2011)

Using my new Saharan Spy set



This is the most fun I've ever had with spy


----------



## Pipe (Aug 29, 2011)

Lucky bastard, I want to have a complete set.


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2011)

You just have to be awesome and get random hat drops


----------



## Pipe (Aug 29, 2011)

Been playing since it became free, no random drop hats yet


----------



## Pink Floyd (Aug 29, 2011)

Goobidi said:


> Using my new Saharan Spy set
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most fun I've ever had with spy


I really like the DemoKnight set. Too bad having the Hat doesn't add any extra bonus.


Pipe said:


> Been playing since it became free, no random drop hats yet


It toke me a few hundred hours before I got my first hat. I had hat drops on consecutive weeks this month. Its really really random.


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 29, 2011)

I have had this game since it was in beta...I have only found 3 hats. The rest were either traded or bought from game specials.


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Been playing since it became free, no random drop hats yet



>f2p
THERE'S YOUR PROBLEM


Paidforit-masterrace 



I've got two random hat drops
Private Eye
Familiar Fez


----------



## Pipe (Aug 29, 2011)

I upgraded my account like the second week I got it. For me pay 70 pesos is better than pay 300 pesos.


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't know what the fuck that is in real money


----------



## Pipe (Aug 29, 2011)

5 dolars and 20 dollars


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2011)

I paid 10 euros

Which is 14.5 dollars atm



worth it


----------



## Rios (Aug 30, 2011)

Those set bonuses are kind of unfair tbh


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 30, 2011)

Standard loadouts are generally the best.

So thus, standard shit is unfair.


----------



## Rios (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow yea standard shit gives you 25 maximum health..........seriously? Did you actually read what the heck I posted?


----------



## firefist (Aug 30, 2011)

found a demo afro "hat" once via drop.

traded it quickly.


Oh the innocent unknowing times.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 30, 2011)

I traded some hats to get a towering pillar of hats
Only to have the towering pillar DROP weeks later


----------



## Rios (Aug 30, 2011)

I want a scary mask. But so far only the Spy has something like a troll face. And a mask, which looks like a slice of bread. And googly eyes for Pyro I think. Wait, there is a scarf for the Sniper Brink style


----------



## Samehada (Aug 30, 2011)

Im having a real hard time selling stranges  suggestions?


----------



## Pipe (Aug 30, 2011)

Samehada said:


> Im having a real hard time selling stranges  suggestions?


----------



## Pink Floyd (Aug 31, 2011)

Samehada said:


> Im having a real hard time selling stranges  suggestions?



Its better to go into a trade server, i.e. maps named "trade_xxxx" like trade_plaza, or trade_casino.


----------



## Alien (Aug 31, 2011)

TF2 updates and i get an Ellis cap and a Frying pan when i start it up again 

WAT


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2011)

I do suppose you own L4D2?


----------



## Alien (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes, Helix gifted it to me last month.

Just read that it's a bug. Thanks Valve



New raid mode info

this popped up after the latest update 



> "raid_spawn_mob"
> {
> }
> 
> ...



sounds like we'll be fighting npc's


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2011)

People have been suspecting this for a while now, since the event bosses like the HHH and the success of the Vs. Saxton Hale mod.
And it might dive deeper into TF2's backstory as well, so I approve!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2011)

This happens way too often


----------



## Alien (Aug 31, 2011)

I can't wait to try it out. Hopefully we get to play it soon. 

And yes, the facestab is the only glitch that i actually notice and it annoys me, but Valve seems to have no intention of patching it.


----------



## Rios (Aug 31, 2011)

I've seen the headless knight. Dont know why you'd want to fight something like THAT 0_0


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2011)

Ah, F2P players haven't seen the halloween events yet.


----------



## Rios (Aug 31, 2011)

After just two  months XD


----------



## Alien (Aug 31, 2011)

I have, i played a couple of rounds on a halloween server

harvest event final


----------



## Rios (Aug 31, 2011)

The ghosts


----------



## Alien (Aug 31, 2011)

I should have started playing TF2 when i bought the Orange Box, maybe i would have had a decent hat by now then 

I'm actually looking forward to the item reset now smh

Lets play on a halloween server later or something, Poomen


----------



## Rios (Aug 31, 2011)

You need to show me one because I dont have any in my favorities :33


----------



## Primarch Horus (Aug 31, 2011)

Facestab?

Never happened to me so far (neither have I done it neither has it been done to me).

Also, what is this hoard thing and item reset you guys are mentioning?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2011)

Fucking Tomislav. Too good. I feel unfair using it.


----------



## Rios (Aug 31, 2011)

Nothing more unfair than pissing people off with Natascha.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2011)

Depends on the map. Some maps have too many corners to hide behind


----------



## Rios (Aug 31, 2011)

Not if the enemy charges you. Like.........Demoknight bastards looking for easy kills


----------



## Pipe (Aug 31, 2011)

Ah I love Gibus the Ghost its so funny when one is on middle of a fight and suddenly everyone is stunned. 

I want to play on halloween just to use my pumpkin hat.

Also the feel when you are shitting your pants when Saxton is coming for you and to feel like a god when you are Saxton is awesome. Love that mod.


----------



## Rios (Aug 31, 2011)

I saw some Saxton videos........dont think Huntsman can match.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 31, 2011)

Actually the huntsman do like +300 damage per shot, the same with the the grenade launcher when one is on demoknight mode.


----------



## Rios (Aug 31, 2011)

360 damage on a full charged headshot. Can do fine if the target is very slow but from what I saw this Saxton guy is quite fast and each jump he does is a rocket jump haha


----------



## Pipe (Aug 31, 2011)

No I what I mean is that with huntsman you do the same damage as a headshot for normal blows and it's not so hard to kill saxton, you just need some teamwork and fear.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2011)

Rios said:


> 360 damage on a full charged headshot. Can do fine if the target is very slow but from what I saw this Saxton guy is quite fast and each jump he does is a rocket jump haha



You mean

BRAVE JUMP


----------



## Alien (Sep 1, 2011)

Huza, got my first drop hat


----------



## Rios (Sep 1, 2011)

mmmm I am going to make my first one soon


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 1, 2011)

We should all play together for Halloween.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Sep 1, 2011)

Tomislav or Sasha with sandvich = guarantee k/d ratio of at least 5.

I want a strange tomislav.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 1, 2011)

I swear, once a month:

"Fastlane, I don't think I've played that one, lets try it."

Boot it up.

"ZOMG THIS SHIT MAP"  

Disconnect as fast as possible.


----------



## Rios (Sep 1, 2011)

Gin Ichimaru said:


> Tomislav or Sasha with sandvich = guarantee k/d ratio of at least 5.
> 
> I want a strange tomislav.



Dont know where you play but if its not a payload and if you dont have a medic constantly with you Spies will have a field day slicing and dicing the Heavy.

Oh and I hate that Tomislav gun. Way too slow to deal damage, it may be a little more powerful than the Natascha but once you start shooting at something and start applying the slow - it dies. Perfect to cover your weaknesses against Spies and Scouts. Not so good against other Heavies but then again, the Tomislav is weaker than the normal Minigun too.


----------



## Rios (Sep 1, 2011)

Or maybe its just my style, I love having the best anti-Spy weapon equipped on every class. Its not that I hate them or something but putting them out of business and forcing them to change class certainly leaves a sweet taste.


----------



## Didi (Sep 2, 2011)

I love it when I'm spy and I fuck their shit up massively and then suddenly they have lots of pyros


----------



## Zaru (Sep 2, 2011)

I tend to have a personal vendetta against snipers on ctf maps. I make it my business to ruin their fun by either ambushing them or spraying rockets into their direction.


----------



## Rios (Sep 2, 2011)

Like they should. Every team must have at least one Pyro or else its just too easy for the Spies to operate. Like having the Huntsman and not having to deal with at least 3 campers with the Sniper rifle. Easy mode 

EDIT: I dont really have any means to deal with Snipers


----------



## Zaru (Sep 2, 2011)

Why the fuck did I get two Fists of Steel dropped in a row? How likely is that? 

I need a Persian Persuader.


----------



## Alien (Sep 2, 2011)

Both Natasha and the Tomislav are useful in some situations but the lack of DPS really hurts imo 

I switched back to the normal minigun and i haven't looked back since. It's just better for bringing the pain. 

Got Hale's Own pretty fast


----------



## Rios (Sep 2, 2011)

I got the whole Persian set I think, even the boots. Not sure if it requires a hat though


----------



## Alien (Sep 2, 2011)

The set includes a hat yeah


----------



## Zaru (Sep 2, 2011)

They stopped doing those set bonusses, didn't they?


----------



## Alien (Sep 2, 2011)

None of the sets released in the uber update (about 8) confer any bonuses when wearing the full set so i guess they did yeah.

Which is a good thing probably cause if they kept giving every set bonuses it would be balance hell.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 2, 2011)

They wanted to do it at first, but then realized it's a shit idea.
But they didn't dare remove the old bonusses because people paid MONEY for that in the store. Which would create an outrage of angry customers.


----------



## Rios (Sep 2, 2011)

Scout with 150 health


----------



## Zaru (Sep 2, 2011)

A scout with the shortstop, though. By my experience the extreme pussy kind of scout. I don't even like how that gun sounds, it's so weak and unthreatening. Nothing compared to the deep blast of a scattergun.


----------



## Rios (Sep 2, 2011)

but but if you dont like rushing your opponents its perfect


----------



## Primarch Horus (Sep 2, 2011)

I simply can't deal damage with the Scout. :S
I recently got the Shortstop though, seems to help a bit.


----------



## Rios (Sep 2, 2011)

Yup same here ^^ . Kinda strange considering how much time I spent on Quake 3 in the past. Now Scout with a Rocket Launcher, that would be so boss.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 2, 2011)

Scout with Rocket launcher  Oh god

You should try something fun. Get the Sandman and knock unaware Snoipahs off the map


----------



## Pipe (Sep 2, 2011)

The persian persuade was my first drop 

and I read that the sets bonuses were from a contest of design your own set or something.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 2, 2011)

I was playing scout in some random server yesterday and some of the people were trying kick me for being too good....darn butthurt people. 

Rios I can recommend some servers for you if you want.


----------



## Rios (Sep 2, 2011)

No need, thanks. I like playing on random ones and experiencing different skill levels. Like today when I played a super intense game on Frontier where I was tne only Medic and got my ass focused by every Sniper and Spy in the enemy team. Then I got into a lazy capture the flag where I camped the intel and tried to score 70%+ headshots with the Huntsman. I enjoyed both games and I think I'll get bored if I have to play with same people or at the same skill level.

But seriously why some server admins think its cool to implement killing spree, dominating, mega kill, and hell, even headshot for Snipers and humiliation for Spies? Thats bullshit, the game is usually a crazy killing everywhere so all these voices get in the way of hearing a Heavy's minigun being prepard or Dead Ringer for example. Maybe the weirdest one was a server with all Mario sounds. Hot damn, I actually liked it.


----------



## Rios (Sep 2, 2011)

Well its only for "pure servers" . Everything else works just fine. It'd be nice to know whats the ratio of pure/modified servers in the first place.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 2, 2011)

Rios said:


> Well its only for "pure servers" . Everything else works just fine. It'd be nice to know whats the ratio of pure/modified servers in the first place.


When I had crap dl'd from other servers I was able to enter pure servers just fine. I don't know why you are having this issue.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 2, 2011)

I love to play in some wacky servers, like the pacman or donkey kong servers.


----------



## Alien (Sep 2, 2011)

Remember that Simpsons payload map, Pipe ?


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 2, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I love to play in some wacky servers, like the pacman or donkey kong servers.


I have been missing out.


----------



## Rios (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh they even have Frogger. But I gave up shortly, would much rather play it 2D


----------



## Rios (Sep 3, 2011)

Is there any way to play without ciritcals? I am tired of getting one shotted by lucky bastards when my weapon cant randomly shoot critical arrows.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 3, 2011)

Play on servers with the nocrits tag. They're rare, though.
(Crits still apply when game mechanics force them, like when influenced by the kritzkrieg)


----------



## Alien (Sep 3, 2011)

Some servers have a vote if kritz should be turned on or off before every round but they're pretty rare as well.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 3, 2011)

Rios said:


> Is there any way to play without ciritcals? I am tired of getting one shotted by lucky bastards when my weapon cant randomly shoot critical arrows.



You should play from the perspective of people who get constantly headshotted by cuntsmen who are not hitting anywhere near their heads. 
Bad coding is the critical hit of Huntsman snipers.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Sep 3, 2011)

Pyro Dodgeball is great 

And damn random crits, I was a soldier against another soldier, got 3 hits in and he missed all his, then he launches a crit rocket just as I kill him and we both die 

And this other time I was Demoman and this scout is meatshotting me, I'm at red health and he's probably full health, I pull out my Zatoichi and one-shot him with a random crit 

I rage whenever I die because of random crits and I feel guilty whenever I take someone out with a random crit


----------



## Zaru (Sep 3, 2011)

You always gotta ask yourself, "does it really feel good to defeat someone through a random crit?"
Sure it might prevent you from dying and can make a difference between losing and winning a game, but was it really due to YOUR skill? No.
If only it didn't feel so good to land a crocket in a group of enemies.


----------



## Rios (Sep 3, 2011)

Zaru said:


> You should play from the perspective of people who get constantly headshotted by cuntsmen who are not hitting anywhere near their heads.
> Bad coding is the critical hit of Huntsman snipers.



Hey I've played with this thing 50+ hours and I'd say it is balanced, a little weak even. You cant be sure you will nail a headshot at a distance. Take a Heavy for example. His head is big but when he shoots his arms and shoulders move forward so a supposed headshot hits his shoulder more often than not. On the other hand if people are running towards you(hey Scouts and Pyros, love ya <3) its incredibly easy to score a head provided you are fast. So it makes up for its disadvantage at distance.

As for the luck part - of course there will be, we are dealing with projectiles here. People die over and over again from random grenades shot by Demos who have no vision of them.

Awkward hit box - oh god how many times I've been killed by Heavies even though I am running around the corner and their bullets SHOULD NOT hurt me. But they do. Dont know if its lag compensation or whatever, its still comparable to the "awkward hitbox" the Hunstman has.

And I am not even talking about critical rockets. Spy killed me with a single critical revolver shot. The hell?? A Heavy downed me from 80 health with few random critical bullets. The fuck?????????? Its seriously a bitch.


----------



## Gum (Sep 3, 2011)

I've recently rediscovered my love of the base guns for each class.  The standard shotgun is the sex.


----------



## Helix (Sep 3, 2011)

Eh, I like playing with vanilla gameplay, so I like keeping random crits. Skill or not, it was intended to be in the game, and it does add for some interesting moments. At any rate, maybe I am unlucky or something, but I _rarely_ get random crits in the first place.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 4, 2011)

OKAY BEND OVER
when you get backstabbed by a spy dominating you is hilarious 

Also are we still comparing classes adn stuff? O:

Scout: 
Any Primary
BONK
Stock Bat or the feesh xD

Soldier: 
Black Box / Liberty Launcher 
Buff / Conch / back Up / Reserve
Stock Shovel :33

Pyro:
Stock or degreaser
Shotgun
Homewrecker

Demo:
Scotch Resistance
Stock nade 
Nessy's Nine Iron ; it was the first drop I ever got 

Heavy: Brass or Stock / Shotgun / GRU or KGB
Tomislav / Sanvich / KGB or fists

Engie:
Stock Shotgun, Widowmaker, or Fronty / Pistol / jag
Stock or Widow / Pistol / Gunslinger

For Engie silly:
Fronty Justice / Wrangler / Gunslinger 

Spy:
Stock or Diamondback / E Reward / CnD
Ambass / E Reward / CnS for Razorback snipers
I need to learn to use dead ringer

Sniper: 
Sleeper / SMG / Stock or Shiv
Machinima / SMG / Stock

medic:
Overdose / medigun / vita saw
Blut / medigun /vitasaw
Med medic + medigun


----------



## Rios (Sep 4, 2011)

Brass Beast Heavy is only remotely good if you are in front of the cart and its pushing you. Or near a dispenser constantly so you can be a turret! Other than that.......... 
Also why would you use the stock Flamethrower when the Degreaser and Backburner are so much more powerful in their respective fields  ?


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 4, 2011)

No body here has a Team Captain for trade?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2011)

Rios said:


> Brass Beast Heavy is only remotely good if you are in front of the cart and its pushing you. Or near a dispenser constantly so you can be a turret! Other than that..........
> Also why would you use the stock Flamethrower when the Degreaser and Backburner are so much more powerful in their respective fields  ?



You know, you can actually JUMP on the cart and ride it. THAT's fun as long as you're not alone on it.


----------



## Alien (Sep 4, 2011)

1) Get fed up with your teammates not spy checking
2) Rage rush the enemy with your packed up sentry 
3) Actually manage to get it up in in the corridor in front of the point (Dustbowl stage 2) 
4)


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2011)

Moving a sentry is so much luck, since you never know where an enemy might pop up out of nowhere

Don't you hate those moments when you're in some hard to reach corner of the map and suddenly some random scout fucks your shit up 

BUT IT FEELS SO GOOD TO DO IT YOURSELF


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2011)

F2P players might find this hard to believe but there was a time when you couldn't move sentries and dispensers/teleporters were NOT upgradeable

So when you wanted to relocate you had to destroy all your buildings.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't bother with engineer unless I'm using Gunslinger and Frontier Justice.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 4, 2011)

Zaru said:


> F2P players might find this hard to believe but there was a time when you couldn't move sentries and dispensers/teleporters were NOT upgradeable
> 
> So when you wanted to relocate you had to destroy all your buildings.



I'm a F2P player but I know that feeling because I own the console version. When I discovered I could move buildings and upgrade dispenser/teleporters I felt in heaven.


----------



## Alien (Sep 4, 2011)

Engineer can be a very unrewarding class. Rarely can you do anything about your team being stomped if the teams are stacked 

And yes, random scouts or spies fucking you up can be such a bitch

But when it works and everything is going smoothly and everyone keeps thanking you cause you got a tele or dispenser up super fast it can be so fullfulling 

And other engi's tend to be bros. Uber takes out your sentry ? No problem, your bros come rushing in from everywhere and 10 seconds later it's back up

i love the laugh taunt 

Engis being able to move their buildings is fairly recent no ?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2011)

People often don't seem to grasp that a well-placed level 3 teleporter can be more important to victory than the other engineer buildings combined.  In fact it can be a game-changer when there respawntimes are not set lower.



Alien said:


> And other engi's tend to be bros.


Today I was in a game with 7 engineers defending a payload map. It was glorious.


Alien said:


> Engis being able to move their buildings is fairly recent no ?


It was during the engineer update, so about one and a half years ago.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 4, 2011)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> No body here has a Team Captain for trade?



I bought mine 

Also: 
I am the ultra bro engie
My teleporter got 48 uses without it breaking on Gravel pit 
And I got drugstore cowboy with my dispenser that round too :33


----------



## Rios (Sep 4, 2011)

Huntsman is one of the ultimate weapons against Engineer building. Two full charge shot and your sentry is done for, the distance doesnt matter. Funny how I won the last two games for my team by destroying sentries on Dustbowl and Frontier. As long as you have dumb bro Heavies to go in and take shots its so easy to destroy stuff.

And if I am an Engineer I either put my Sentries on really obscure places or just Gunlsinger + revenge criticals. THATS some firepower.



> You know, you can actually JUMP on the cart and ride it. THAT's fun as long as you're not alone on it.


Scouts and Pyros do it all the time if they want to fuck around. Enemy Snipers love it.



> F2P players might find this hard to believe but there was a time when you couldn't move sentries and dispensers/teleporters were NOT upgradeable
> 
> So when you wanted to relocate you had to destroy all your buildings.


I am very aware of this. But back then all classes were weaker too with less options and limited arsenal. Plus the old maps like Dustbowl, Gold Rush and the like are Engineer's heaven, no real need to move the sentries on them.


----------



## Helix (Sep 5, 2011)

Got a Troublemaker's Tossle Cap for trade, if anyone has any hats.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 5, 2011)

Most of the time when I am an engineer my team is full of retards and they never help me. When I see engineers on an enemy team their team always helps them. I find that annoying. Why can't I find a team I can play engineer for? 

Like 1/200 games I find a team who helps me when I am an engineer.


----------



## Rios (Sep 5, 2011)

What do you mean "helps" ? Protect your buildings? They are not oblidged to


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 5, 2011)

Rios said:


> What do you mean "helps" ? Protect your buildings? They are not oblidged to


More like working together with my buildings.

For example...there is a demo spamming my sentry...no one on my team attacks him. I ask them to kill him and they continue derping. I don't think its much to ask. Sentries are usually very key to a defense unless you have a very good team. Obviously that's not the case in that situation and thus the sentry needs to have some assistance.


----------



## Rios (Sep 5, 2011)

Thats not how you get them to help. Put your sentry near your dispenser, which  will be where the main fights are happening. Then they'll have no choice but to shoot down anybody who tries to destroy them. When I got my record for Sentry gun kills there were 2 Soldiers and a Demoman constantly near my buildings spamming and healing themselves. Thats a good team right there


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 5, 2011)

Rios said:


> Thats not how you get them to help. Put your sentry near your dispenser, which  will be where the main fights are happening. Then they'll have no choice but to shoot down anybody who tries to destroy them. When I got my record for Sentry gun kills there were 2 Soldiers and a Demoman constantly near my buildings spamming and healing themselves. Thats a good team right there


My sentry is always right next to my dispenser. They are just derps. Whenever I have a good team I always have fun being an engineer.


----------



## Rios (Sep 5, 2011)

Yea its always fun making a difference.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 5, 2011)

I am Mr. Support Engie :33
i keep the pistol most of the time because it can ward off snipers and demos
most of my buildings i build first are either dispensers teleporters or i just switch to engie with jag and start smashing other engie buildings then so go another class in set up


----------



## Zaru (Sep 5, 2011)

Did you know that the first pistol shot is always accurate and you can fire accurate shots in a row by switching weapons inbetween?


----------



## Rios (Sep 5, 2011)

Tried the Cow Mangler today, got it from random drop.
Its so weak


----------



## Gnome (Sep 5, 2011)

Rios said:


> Tried the Cow Mangler today, got it from random drop.
> Its so weak



I got it yesterday. Such an underwhelming feeling when you use it.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 5, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I got it yesterday. Such an underwhelming feeling when you use it.


All the other rocket launchers seem to be much more useful. I haven't found a cow mangler yet. I just see people use the cow mangler and become underwhelming threats.


----------



## Helix (Sep 5, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I got it yesterday. Such an underwhelming feeling when you use it.



It was OP as fuck before it got nerfed.


----------



## Gum (Sep 5, 2011)

Helix said:


> It was OP as fuck before it got nerfed.


This.  I actually quit the game until it got fixed.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 5, 2011)

I had no problems wrecking Cow Mangler Soldiers with the vanilla launcher or even the DH. The CW5K was underwhelming to me even before the nerf.


----------



## Rios (Sep 6, 2011)

The big ball of death is annoying but other than that pretty shitty.


----------



## Helix (Sep 7, 2011)

So many fucking Pyro hats



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deidara X (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes, TF2 is cool. I play it quite a lot. Tons.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm glad to see that some f2p players actually decided to continue play and improve. Alien is by far the best "new player" I played with and against. Regarding classes - TF2 is very imbalanced but that is because of the maps, most classes have their advantages except for "pyros" that seem to be very limited. Demoman is pretty nasty with any map that got small choke points and especially Dustbowl. Heavy can be good at many maps depending on how well player is and how good of a medic he has. Engineers with wranglers are nasty but rest are a joke most of the time, I've never failed to take out a non wrangled sentry if I have a good try. Scout is a joke most of the times but I played with some really good scouts and they can do a lot of damage on maps like badwater. Soldiers are decent in most maps but do better with chokepoints too. Spy on badwater = dream but maps like Goldrush or any bigger map which separate enemy team is also a dream. 

I usually play on UKCS servers but lately a friend of mine been playing a lot more then me, if you see me get a nasty K:S it's me, not him ;]


----------



## Draffut (Sep 7, 2011)

Pink Floyd said:


> I had no problems wrecking Cow Mangler Soldiers with the vanilla launcher or even the DH. The CW5K was underwhelming to me even before the nerf.



You clearly we're not playing anyone halfway decent with it then.


----------



## Rios (Sep 8, 2011)

Pyros are always successful, even the W+Left mouse button ones. One pixel of flame = 45-60 afterburn damage unless attended. Many kills after they die + tons of assists.

Plus I dont see how they are "limited" in any way. One of the classes who can use all three of his weapons in any situation, augmented by the Degreaser. Hell, things like the Flare Gun/Detonator and air blast allow him to be a long distance threat as well as one shotting people in close range or burning multiple foes. Maybe THE most versatile class once mastered.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2011)

"Unless attended"

Health packs, medics, water, dispensers, sandviches, mad milk, jarate, heck even the Sydney Sleeper can put out afterburn in time. And those things are around more often than not.

Sure, afterburn was too strong in the past, but now it's a joke. Not because it got weaker, but because everyone and their mother can put it out.


----------



## Rios (Sep 8, 2011)

The only sure way to put it out is Jarate, Medic or playing on a map with lots of water. Otherwise you might get it off, you might not. I've died many times right before I get to a health pack so nope, not a joke when it requires just a touch.


----------



## Alien (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the compliment Pek, i do my best but i still make dumb decisions from time to time 

Please stop throwing shit in my face constantly lol 

I started playing pyro a lot lately and i have to say i agree that it's a pretty limited class. I'm basically limited to spy-checking, air-blasting burning teammates, knocking back ubers and harassing the enemy with suicidal rushes or the flare gun. (winning a long range duel against a sniper is sweet)

Going on the offense as pyro on dustbowl is damn near impossible if the enemy has any form of defense up

So i basically just hang back a bit and try to help the team out as much as i can.

Still need to get the hang of redirecting stuff. 

And yes, afterburn is only useful to distract the enemy for a moment. Only classes i kill regularly with the afterburn are scouts or spies


----------



## Rios (Sep 8, 2011)

Its the map's fault though. Extremely small maps like Dustbowl with only 1-2 passages to control points/payload limit the class selection as well. Play on something larger where you can actually catch your opponents unawares.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 8, 2011)

actually i ran degreaser shottie homewrecker pyro with two friends with the cow manglers
They launched a charge shot each at a sentry nest and I cleaned house with the homewrecker 
sentries first
engies were on fire and more so... 
then i hammered the dispenser nearby
i blew up the killfeed
then i blew up because of a random crit from a Liberty launcher D:


----------



## Helix (Sep 8, 2011)

Rios said:


> Pyros are always successful, even the W+Left mouse button ones. One pixel of flame = 45-60 afterburn damage unless attended. Many kills after they die + tons of assists.
> 
> Plus I dont see how they are "limited" in any way. One of the classes who can use all three of his weapons in any situation, augmented by the Degreaser. Hell, things like the Flare Gun/Detonator and air blast allow him to be a long distance threat as well as one shotting people in close range or burning multiple foes. Maybe THE most versatile class once mastered.



Pyro still suffers from mid-to-long range. The flare gun gives him a fighting chance, but it is still inferior to other classes that can deal damage, and more efficiently, from that range. It is even more pathetic that the syringe gun can do more DPS than the flamethrower. As for afterburn, you might as well say it is not even there because there are so many ways to put it out. Definitely, the Pyro's best advantage is his environment/map, otherwise he struggles greatly.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 8, 2011)

You guys are underestimating the pyro. On maps like dustbowl I was able to steamroll the other team when i had an uber. On dustbowl I had a domination on every member of the opposing team as pyro. It was marvelous. One good air blasting pyro can ruin that though.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 8, 2011)

Helix said:


> Pyro still suffers from mid-to-long range. The flare gun gives him a fighting chance, but it is still inferior to other classes that can deal damage, and more efficiently, from that range. It is even more pathetic that the syringe gun can do more DPS than the flamethrower. As for afterburn, you might as well say it is not even there because there are so many ways to put it out.


With the flare gun I am able to sodomize heavies. It is a superior long range weapon. It crits on people who are already burned so it does a lot of damage.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 8, 2011)

Airblast is really good for getting in close vs demo soldiers and ubers
i dont use the back burner anymore solely on the fact that degreaser and stock are better for my play style
I <3 Pyro
I usually use the detonator so I can rocket Jump in gorge over the A point
Then I just roast the enemies from the sky :33


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't remember the last time I got dominated by a Pyro. Most of them are bad, and only the good ones who out-predicted me managed to score a kill. And the Medic is doing it wrong if he's ubering Pyros.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 8, 2011)

Pink Floyd said:


> I don't remember the last time I got dominated by a Pyro. Most of them are bad, and only the good ones who out-predicted me managed to score a kill. And the Medic is doing it wrong if he's ubering Pyros.



Defensive Push on a point with an uber pyro is really good
Only a Kritz Demo or Soldier make that point clear out faster
Having your ass lit by an invincible axe wielding but loveable psycho is a good motivator for getting off the point
plus alot of people have a hard time reacting to an uber pyro
Plus lighting up 5 enemies gets your medic pal an acheevo :33


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 8, 2011)

Pink Floyd said:


> I don't remember the last time I got dominated by a Pyro. Most of them are bad, and only the good ones who out-predicted me managed to score a kill. And the Medic is doing it wrong if he's ubering Pyros.


Did you read my post on the last page? A good ubered pyro can wreck teams on certain maps.


----------



## Rios (Sep 8, 2011)

Yea wtf is this mass underestimating? I thought the old dogs would have more respect for the class because they had more time to master it. Guess not :/ . 

Anyway its not my main so I dont care but its certainly annoying to read how the afterburn is a non factor when you cant be sure you can extinguish it in time. Unless you have Medic constantly on your ass that is, god how much I hate it.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 8, 2011)

Pyros can still be juggled by Demos and Soldiers, and air-blasted by other Pyros. And if the enemy is rushing the point, they're most likely rushing with an uber of their own. The Pyro just doesn't kill fast enough or efficiently enough to clear a point with 5 or 6 enemies capping. By the time he kills one player, he has to chase the other enemies around which lets others cap the point. If he stands on the point to guard it, he's as good as dead with soldier/demo/tomislav spam.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 8, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> Did you read my post on the last page? A good ubered pyro can wreck teams on certain maps.



on 'certain' maps. An ubered Demo/Heavy/Soldier can wreck teams on every map.


----------



## Rios (Sep 8, 2011)

He can clear sentry nests just fine when there are no Demomen available, sometimes even better and faster all while taking care of the dispenser and the people around it. Not to say that uber/kritz Pyro is better in general than Soldier/Demo but he still has its uses.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 8, 2011)

Rios said:


> He can clear sentry nests just fine when there are no Demomen available, sometimes even better and faster all while taking care of the dispenser and the people around it. Not to say that uber/kritz Pyro is better in general than Soldier/Demo but he still has its uses.



A demoman can clear 3 sentries with his pipes and stickies before an uber expires. Some times more if they're clustered together. A pyro can clear maybe one, two at most. And if he's juggled by a demo or soldier, the sentry gun's knockback will have the pyro shot across the map.


----------



## Rios (Sep 8, 2011)

Pink Floyd said:


> on 'certain' maps. An ubered Demo/*Heavy*/Soldier can wreck teams on every map.



No. The Heavy is inefficient at clearing Sentries. And can be juggled and made completely useless even easier than a Pyro considering how slow he is. Sure it can make people hide when he approaches a control point but without backup he is not a sufficient threat. Certainly not on open maps where you have to turn on your uber early.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 8, 2011)

User name: De_Malichus

Addeth me, mein squares


----------



## Rios (Sep 8, 2011)

Pink Floyd said:


> A demoman can clear 3 sentries with his pipes and stickies before an uber expires. Some times more if they're clustered together. A pyro can clear maybe one, two at most. And if he's juggled by a demo or soldier, the sentry gun's knockback will have the pyro shot across the map.



I think thats why I said "when no demoman is available" . You cant have one every time you need him just like you cant have a health kit every time you need it. Tired of those perfect ass scenarios.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2011)

Pink Floyd said:


> A demoman can clear 3 sentries with his pipes and stickies before an uber expires.



There are plenty of sentry spots where the engineer will just laugh at such an attempt, pick up the sentry, wait for the uber to wear down and set it up again. Not to mention defensive wrangling.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 8, 2011)

Rios said:


> I think thats why I said "when no demoman is available" . You cant have one every time you need him just like you cant have a health kit every time you need it. Tired of those perfect ass scenarios.



How is that even a perfect scenario? No medic is going to pocket a pyro. Demos can actually kill at range which makes them more survivable than pyros. Not to mention almost any server has more demos playing than pyros. And afterburn is garbage. Scouts can chase down health before his teammates take it or use Mad milk. Soldier can use Equalizer to dash for a kit. Pyros are immune. Heavies have sandvich and the most health of any class. Engineers are near their dispenser. Medics have health regen. Snipers have Jarate. DR spies are fine, but Pyro is a counter class _anyway_. And demos usually have a medic on their ass. Afterburn is fucking trash.


----------



## Rios (Sep 8, 2011)

Pink Floyd said:


> How is that even a perfect scenario? No medic is going to pocket a pyro. Demos can actually kill at range which makes them more survivable than pyros. Not to mention almost any server has more demos playing than pyros. And afterburn is garbage. Scouts can chase down health before his teammates take it or use Mad milk. Soldier can use Equalizer to dash for a kit. Pyros are immune. Heavies have sandvich and the most health of any class. Engineers are near their dispenser. Medics have health regen. Snipers have Jarate. DR spies are fine, but Pyro is a counter class anymore. And demos usually have a medic on their ass. Afterburn is fucking trash.



Why the hate, buddy? Got raped while playing as a Pyro?


----------



## Rios (Sep 8, 2011)

Or you cant air blast projectiles. I know the feeling, I still think I need to aim in the rocket itself when you have to aim at someone to make it worth it


----------



## Alien (Sep 8, 2011)

Note - the only experience i have with Pyro is on the UKCS quickspawn dustbowl servers

Only really useful time to uber a pyro there is at the start when trying to bust out of the spawn when on blue or trying to rush the spawn so you can camp when on red (if the team follows you in)


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2011)

I never want to get ubered as a pyro, it means running straight towards people like an idiot

The fun in playing pyro is ambushing people, juggling them around, throwing them off cliffs, wasting their ubers, and seeing them fall to their death over a health pack


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 8, 2011)

Rios said:


> Why the hate, buddy? Got raped while playing as a Pyro?



lol. The only time I played pyro was for prophunt. Other than that, I've never even thought about playing one.


----------



## Rios (Sep 8, 2011)

Aaah gonna try the Degreaser+Flare Gun+Powerjack combo now. Overheal without a Medic sounds so tasty.



Alien said:


> Note - the only experience i have with Pyro is on the UKCS quickspawn dustbowl servers
> 
> Only really useful time to uber a pyro there is at the start when trying to bust out of the spawn when on blue or trying to rush the spawn so you can camp when on red (if the team follows you in)



We should really play on Lethal Zone sometime :33


----------



## Pipe (Sep 8, 2011)

No love for good ol pybro?


----------



## Alien (Sep 8, 2011)

There's this guy on the UKCS server that keeps talking *all the time* about how we should all go scout or heavy etc...

jezus


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Sep 8, 2011)

So I decided to trade all my stuff for keys and open crates, if you guys have any crates you don't need I'll gladly take them off your hands, or I have some random useless items/weapons I can give you for a couple  (series 19, 27, and 20 are the best, but other than that series 19 and up will do)

Add me:


----------



## Helix (Sep 8, 2011)

I would never underestimate a Pyro. I play Pyro almost exclusively. On another note, Pyro is greatly underestimated in taking out sentry nests. Circling around sentries, using dispensers as cover, or using the flamethrower to reach above sentries near ledges are great ways to wreck the engineer's shit while avoiding damage. 

Anyways, I know the Pyro's weakpoints and strength, but it would be ridiculous to say he is not lacking compared to other classes.



Cocoa said:


> With the flare gun I am able to sodomize heavies. It is a superior long range weapon. It crits on people who are already burned so it does a lot of damage.



At best, it'll just annoy the heavy. The flare gun is slow enough for Heavys to find cover or out-maneuver you at that range. First hit, it'll do 30 damage, and if you are lucky that he doesn't notice you sniping him with the flare gun, you can add another 90 damage as mini-crit. But, I rather find a point around the heavy to ambush him or get in close out of sight to flame+axetinguish him. I'll let the snipers (when isn't there snipers on a server?) try to take Heavys out from a distance.


----------



## Rios (Sep 8, 2011)

Cant even make a single hat without giving Valve money


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 8, 2011)

Helix said:


> I would never underestimate a Pyro. I play Pyro almost exclusively. On another note, Pyro is greatly underestimated in taking out sentry nests. Circling around sentries, using dispensers as cover, or using the flamethrower to reach above sentries near ledges are great ways to wreck the engineer's shit while avoiding damage.
> 
> Anyways, I know the Pyro's weakpoints and strength, but it would be ridiculous to say he is not lacking compared to other classes.
> 
> ...



I love doing that to sentry nests. 

You have to remember that not everyone cares if they die or they just aren't very smart. So most heavies I run into keep shooting even when I am not in their range. So I just keep shooting flares and they die. Many snipers I run into can't hit anything.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 9, 2011)

So I just got this game.  I'm looking for people to badly shoot at for a couple of hours til my computer crashes.  Add nwannabee is the new cool move, I hear.


----------



## Rios (Sep 9, 2011)

I cant add people


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 9, 2011)

Rios said:


> I cant add people


Need help?


----------



## Rios (Sep 9, 2011)

Nope. I know I have to buy something from Steam to have this option. People can still add me though and thats enough.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 9, 2011)

Me and Rios in that same boat.


----------



## Alien (Sep 9, 2011)

Rios said:


> Aaah gonna try the Degreaser+Flare Gun+Powerjack combo now. Overheal without a Medic sounds so tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> We should really play on Lethal Zone sometime :33



Message me with steam when you're on then


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 9, 2011)

I think you have to purchase at least one game (in order to add people). There are plenty of cheap games. xP


----------



## Alien (Sep 9, 2011)

Getting gifted a game also does the trick


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 9, 2011)

Alien said:


> Getting gifted a game also does the trick


That is true.


----------



## Rios (Sep 9, 2011)

I am not about to give Valve a penny.


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2011)

Why not Rios?


----------



## Rios (Sep 9, 2011)

Principle.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 9, 2011)

When I upgraded my account to premiun I felt a piece of my soul died, still not buying any pc game.


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2011)

What principles, Rios?


----------



## Rios (Sep 9, 2011)

I mostly hate how "free to play games" is a decoy for the "pay for benefits" scheme. I try them of course but when I hit a wall where I cant continue or be competitive without investing money in it - I stop. TF2 is different though. An excellent game that doesnt have any clear cut benefits for people who pay. So I manage with the couple of restrictions.

As for "pay for a Steam game" thing - I am not interested in any of them at the moment. Probably wouldnt even look at Steam if it wasnt for TF2.

EDIT: Just answered that


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 9, 2011)

There are a number of good games on steam. I do not think you should overlook them.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 9, 2011)

You can pirate most of steam games except the only multiplayer mode ones like tf2.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2011)

Rios said:


> I mostly hate how "free to play games" is a decoy for the "pay for benefits" scheme.



You can't really expect to get something great for free, can you?
And if you're that invested into a game that you reach the point where the differences matter, it should be worth the money anyway.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't believe in pirating games. I always buy my games. I usually wait until there is a steam sale and buy the games I want for like five bucks. 



Zaru said:


> You can't really expect to get something great for free, can you?
> And if you're that invested into a game that you reach the point where the differences matter, it should be worth the money anyway.


This.


----------



## Rios (Sep 9, 2011)

Zaru said:


> You can't really expect to get something great for free, can you?
> And if you're that invested into a game that you reach the point where the differences matter, it should be worth the money anyway.



What? But I did get TF2 for free XD . Trial and error, usually its not hard to see whether or not a game gives clear advantages for people who pay for it.
Now there are two cases. First is when you need to pay to unlock content. Most likely I wont be that invested in the game to want to do that. The other one is if I want to compete at a higher level and this can only be done if I purchise premium, VIP or whatever. I find this a pretty unfair concept and dont bother with such games really.


----------



## Helix (Sep 9, 2011)

Sweet, found a Honcho's Headgear today.

Of course... I get the worst hat with the worst effect: Unusual Stainless Pot w/ Green Confetti.


----------



## Alien (Sep 10, 2011)

Damn, that is a nasty combo yeah


----------



## Rios (Sep 10, 2011)

Every one of you is a Spy!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2011)

Entire NF is BABIES


----------



## Alien (Sep 10, 2011)

CAN YOU SMELL WHAT THE PYRO IS COOKIN'?!


----------



## Alien (Sep 10, 2011)

I've noticed that some of my fellow F2P'ers have started to idle and achievement whore 

terrible


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2011)

Haha, achievements
I remember when those were all the rage

And to be honest, doing weird things to get achievements is more fun than hoarding hats which you'll never wear (I'm looking at you, traders)


----------



## Rios (Sep 10, 2011)

I worked hard to get my Head of the class achievement with just Huntsman on payload maps


----------



## Rios (Sep 10, 2011)

Ops I meant "My Brilliant Career". I always mess up the two achievements.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2011)

Tartan Spartan seems bugged for quite a few people... it still reads 0/1,000,000 for me after all this time.

And good luck getting the blockbuster achievement. 100,000 views on a replay 

Also: Saxton Hale mod with christian brutal sniper. My life is now complete.


----------



## Alien (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't pay much attention to achievements but it's nice to see the message pop-up i guess

Had to stop playing just now cause i was getting raped so hard. I was being dominated by 9 players at one point

Was getting a bit frustrating


----------



## Rios (Sep 10, 2011)

Goddamnit I absolutely hate being dominated. When someone does this I hunt him down relentlessly......which was what they were going for with this haha  . 

But I dont care much about making dominations myself, as long as my K : D ratio is something like 65:20 its cool.


----------



## dream (Sep 10, 2011)

My K/D ratio is horrendous, I care more about winning.


----------



## Alien (Sep 10, 2011)

As everyone should


----------



## dream (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes but I often see people that don't care about winning or are horrendous team players.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 10, 2011)

Losers care about killcount.  I suck at stayign safe during payload though.  Gotta give TF2's map makers props.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 10, 2011)

I care about having fun










































and hats


----------



## Alien (Sep 10, 2011)

Haven't managed to grind out a decent performance all day

Tried to go heavy (my main normally) but my movement is completely fucked up cause i keep moving as a pyro


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2011)

Alien said:


> I don't pay much attention to achievements but it's nice to see the message pop-up i guess
> 
> Had to stop playing just now cause i was getting raped so hard. I was being dominated by 9 players at one point
> 
> Was getting a bit frustrating



Just teamswitch or rejoin, makes those annoying messages disappear
It's a heavy psychological influence to see all those nemesis icons over people's heads


----------



## Rios (Sep 10, 2011)

I am a defensive player since I can remember. That means I do my best to stay alive, so a K : D ratio of 4:1 or 3:1 means I've succeeded. Plus Snipers without Jarate are not known to be team players :33

Now if I am Engineer or Medic I obviously wouldnt give a damn about K/D.



> Just teamswitch or rejoin, makes those annoying messages disappear
> It's a heavy psychological influence to see all those nemesis icons over people's heads



But this makes you a quitter. You gotta get back at them at all costs


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Alien (Sep 10, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Just teamswitch or rejoin, makes those annoying messages disappear
> It's a heavy psychological influence to see all those nemesis icons over people's heads



Rejoining is not allowed on UKCS if i'm not mistaken

but yeah, completely lost confidence TF2 wise

Snipers hate that kind of stuff


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't care what people say, the sticky jumper is a fine tool for having fun even in a semi-serious match


----------



## Rios (Sep 10, 2011)

Yea but this map is way too easy to use it on


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2011)

Most maps have crappy low skyboxes where you can't even use the jumper properly. And horizontal jumps are quite difficult to pull off right.


----------



## Rios (Sep 10, 2011)

I've always found it harder to make those jumps with Solider. You need to turn around. Wall jumps compensate for that though.


----------



## Didi (Sep 11, 2011)

Ah, achievements. Yes, I've still got 0/1,000,000 in both the pyro and demo achievements too. Damn bug.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2011)

Well, wait. Does it say 0 in Steam or in the game itself? Those two are different for me.


----------



## Didi (Sep 11, 2011)

Steam is the only place I check my achievements in.


----------



## Rios (Sep 11, 2011)

How many achievements have you guys completed? I think I did about 43% of them, if I was a capable spy probably I would be able to 50%+

EDIT: 44%, 165 achievements


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2011)

79% right now. The rest is obscure stuff like the thousands of replay views, farming achievements (damage, healpoints) and some bugged ones that didn't work even when I tried them.


----------



## Rios (Sep 11, 2011)

You got the taunt ones too? I never bother to taunt, even before the round starts


----------



## Didi (Sep 11, 2011)

I've got 142, 37%

But I've only got 75 hours of playtime, so eh, it's decent. I'm still getting more all the time.


Edit: I've got the Taunt one only with the sniper. It's pretty easy in Medieval Mode when everyone is cluttered on the point. Just stand facing it and press g to get it.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2011)

Rios said:


> You got the taunt ones too? I never bother to taunt, even before the round starts



Getting a lucky taunt kill is just hilarious. One time I was standing around a corner near the spawn on dustbowl, initiated the pyro's kamehameha, and taunt-killed some unlucky guy walking by  The odds are so low.


----------



## Rios (Sep 11, 2011)

Ow yea taunt kills!
[YOUTUBE]QEyMdbKgyn8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Helix (Sep 11, 2011)

On the subject of achievements, I got 320 right now (84%). Never cared for them outside of when I was getting the bare minimum for milestone achievements for the new class weapons. 



Rios said:


> Ow yea taunt kills!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




The Heavy taunt is definitely my favorite; it feels so good hitting someone with it. 

But, the most viable taunt I like to use is the Huntsman's kill taunt. It has probably the fastest start-up of any taunt and completely stuns anyone that charges head-on into you. And most people don't know you can die from it by running into the taunt during/after the Sniper pulls his arrow out. I get so many people with that taunt just from running away when being pursued and throwing out the taunt when I suspect the guy turning the corner.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 11, 2011)

Didi said:


> Steam is the only place I check my achievements in.


Steam will always show 0 on those achievements until you complete them. You have to check in game to get an accurate reading.

The heavy's kill taunt is the best. It has the longest range unless it was nerfed.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2011)

Deleted the game because it's wasting too much of my time


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

Really? I never looked at this game as something people would put a serious time sink into.


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2011)

Good decision, I should do the same with Counter-Strike:  Source.


----------



## Rios (Sep 12, 2011)

The hell? I can go more than a week without touching it.


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 12, 2011)

Stock shotgun is wonderful for me when I play pyro, but that's probably cause I can't aim with the flare gun.


----------



## Helix (Sep 12, 2011)

I only play TF2 when I am bored and have nothing else better to do. Unfortunately, that is pretty often.


----------



## Alien (Sep 12, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Deleted the game because it's wasting too much of my time



Your testicular fortitude eclipses mine 



Gnome said:


> Really? I never looked at this game as something people would put a serious time sink into.







Eternal Goob said:


> Good decision, I should do the same with Counter-Strike:  Source.



Yes

So you can play more TF2


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 12, 2011)

I play mostly for the hats and dress-up now. Can't maintain a 3 K/D anymore.


----------



## Alien (Sep 12, 2011)

Saved Shodai (nf member) from the horror of a saings.de server earlier

told him to get the fuck out of there


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2011)

Blacklisted all servers of saigns

Is there a way to use both "include" and "exclude" in the tag filter of the server browser?


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2011)

Alien said:


> Saved Shodai (nf member) from the horror of a saings.de server earlier
> 
> told him to get the fuck out of there



What's wrong with them?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2011)

They have a "premium" mode. If you pay them money, you can do some crazy shit that simply makes you a killing machine.

Just imagine a spy jumping over a ctf map as if he was powered by 3 stickies.


----------



## Alien (Sep 12, 2011)

1) join server 
2) join blu
3) Ah stage 2, cool
4) press tab



5) uhm nope, bai bai


----------



## Alien (Sep 12, 2011)

Worst balanced 16 man team i have ever seen


----------



## Rios (Sep 12, 2011)

They still die from an arrow to the head.......I hope.


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2011)

Ah, it has that kind of faggotry.


----------



## SilverBaller (Sep 12, 2011)

Alien said:


> 1) join server
> 2) join blu
> 3) Ah stage 2, cool
> 4) press tab
> ...


 
I was on blue just a minute before you joined (then I rage quit it and joined the red). I have to say, that was one of the worst teams I have ever played on. Five useless engies, useless demos (almost all of them were demoknights), pyros who have never heard of spychecking and of course, only one medic (who else by me). At least there were no snipers.... God I hate useless snipers...


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2011)

There are way too many people who just want to camp as snipers


----------



## Alien (Sep 12, 2011)

SilverBaller said:


> I was on blue just a minute before you joined (then I rage quit it and joined the red). I have to say, that was one of the worst teams I have ever played on. Five useless engies, useless demos (almost all of them were demoknights), pyros who have never heard of spychecking and of course, only one medic (who else by me). At least there were no snipers.... God I hate useless snipers...



Good thing i quited then 

Jezus, i hate teams like those. I might not be the best pyro or heavy etc.. but at least i try to choose a class that will be useful to the team and then try to my job

I even try to go medic when it's needed 



Zaru said:


> There are way too many people who just want to camp as snipers



Yup

Sometimes i see even see one or two hanging back at the spawn when we're trying to go for point two on dustbowl 

like what the hell


----------



## Pipe (Sep 12, 2011)

Zaru said:


> There are way too many people who just want to camp as snipers



Well being a sniper=camper in most games and real life


----------



## Alien (Sep 12, 2011)

This popped up on the radio earlier while i was playing on dustbowl and it fitted perfectly 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2pL44uOKWk&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SilverBaller (Sep 12, 2011)

Alien said:


> This popped up on the radio earlier while i was playing on dustbowl and it fitted perfectly


UKCS radio actually playing a song that is:
- it's not daft punk
- it's not a nyan cat song
- it's a good song

Holy shit! It's a miracle!


----------



## Alien (Sep 12, 2011)

Haha, you tend to hear a lot of the same songs yeah

Fuck i hate heavies with dedicated medic buddies that pay no attention to the other players on their team


*Spoiler*: __ 



especially when i don't have one of my own, Ark should play more TF2


----------



## Pipe (Sep 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]bIg3rygMAuk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Draffut (Sep 12, 2011)

Alien said:


> Jezus, i hate teams like those. I might not be the best pyro or heavy etc.. but at least i try to choose a class that will be useful to the team and then try to my job



I wait till half my team goes like Spy or Sniper then I follow suit, gotta keep the opponent on their toes!


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLrDWCCLmQw[/YOUTUBE]

I love this song.


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2011)

Alien said:


> Haha, you tend to hear a lot of the same songs yeah
> 
> Fuck i hate heavies with dedicated medic buddies that pay no attention to the other players on their team
> 
> ...



I was a wonderful medic, really should play as one more often.  :/


----------



## Rios (Sep 12, 2011)

Being the only Medic in your team against a good team could be one of the most memorable experience you ever had. 

Also an easy way to top score.

And Huntsmen arent campers . We wont be pushin the cart but this doesnt me we wont stay near it and fight.


----------



## Helix (Sep 12, 2011)

Pipe said:


> [YOUTUBE]bIg3rygMAuk[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLrDWCCLmQw&feature=watch_response_rev[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pipe (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Rios (Sep 13, 2011)

Its canon
[YOUTUBE]1VeD_MBonYk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Alien (Sep 13, 2011)

Just played a game where the only medic on the team only had eyes for me, felt pretty bad

Some people on the other team even complained about my "pet"


----------



## Rios (Sep 14, 2011)

And that wasnt me? Wow so glad to see other people bitching about pocket medics too


----------



## dream (Sep 14, 2011)

Pocket medics are awesome.


----------



## Rios (Sep 14, 2011)

Shut up


----------



## dream (Sep 14, 2011)

Usually I have one guy that gets priority over the others simply because he is good.  My chain of importance for a medic is:

People with low health-->Good player/Heavy-->Soldier/Demo-->Pyro-->Scout-->Engie-->Sniper-->Sniper


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2011)

Play medic>Heal nobody but spies.

Legend.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't complain when there is a good pocket medic+heavy combo in my team. But that's mostly because most of the time I'm a suicidal pyro.


----------



## Alien (Sep 14, 2011)

Helix said:


> Both teams gets butthurt when you have a pocket medic.



It caught me by surprise since there are a bucketload of dedicated whatever + medic pairs on the UKCS servers and i've never heard anyone complain 

I start playing heavy again and i get picked out lol


----------



## Alien (Sep 14, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I don't complain when there is a good pocket medic+heavy combo in my team. But that's mostly because most of the time I'm a suicidal pyro.



Gary asked me how to play pyro again earlier 

my answer: suicidal


----------



## Pipe (Sep 14, 2011)

When you play as a pyro you must lost your selfpreservation instinct and your "care for the score" instinct. Also w+left click.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2011)

Alien said:


> Gary asked me how to play pyro again earlier
> 
> my answer: suicidal



That feeling when you see several enemies dying from your fire or in assists after you die yourself


----------



## Rios (Sep 14, 2011)

but but afterburn is shit


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2011)

Well, sometimes it DOES kill people. If the ones burning are still in battle and die from damage, you might get an assist, and if your fire kills them after someone else did extra damage after your death, you also get the kill.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 14, 2011)

Rios said:


> but but afterburn is shit



Truth         .


----------



## Helix (Sep 14, 2011)

Pipe said:


> When you play as a pyro you must lost your selfpreservation instinct and your "care for the score" instinct. Also w+left click.



Nope, never.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 14, 2011)

ajajaj blu team

also I bet you are one of those degreaser pyros


----------



## Helix (Sep 14, 2011)

Pipe said:


> ajajaj blu team
> 
> also I bet you are one of those degreaser pyros



The only choice for Pyro. 

Backburner encourages W+M1.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 14, 2011)

Backburner for life.


----------



## Rios (Sep 14, 2011)

I'd say the Backburner is better when your only job is to spy check.
Backburner + Shotgun + Homewrecker would be the perfect combo in this scenario.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 14, 2011)

Helix said:


> Nope, never.



Having bad opponents once in a while doesn't attest to anything.


----------



## Helix (Sep 15, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Having bad opponents once in a while doesn't attest to anything.



I don't save scoreboards all the time save for those two and this one (where my team was bad this time). I was just pointing out you can do fine score-wise as Pyro without having to constantly die.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 15, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Having bad opponents once in a while doesn't attest to anything.



There's also the possibility he did all that while playing demo or heavy, and then switch to pyro to take a screenie. Not saying that's what he did, but just through it out there.


----------



## Helix (Sep 15, 2011)

Pink Floyd said:


> There's also the possibility he did all that while playing demo or heavy, and then switch to pyro to take a screenie. Not saying that's what he did, but just through it out there.





Pyro4Lyfe


----------



## Alien (Sep 15, 2011)

loooooooooooool


----------



## Alien (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey pipe, can you still idle if you join spectator ? 

Gary wants to know


----------



## Alien (Sep 15, 2011)

Swiftwater is neat, cool map


----------



## Pipe (Sep 15, 2011)

Alien said:


> Hey pipe, can you still idle if you join spectator ?
> 
> Gary wants to know



I don't really know.


----------



## Rios (Sep 15, 2011)

Holy shit, my friend picked up the game and after 1 hour was headshotting bitches like a champ with the regular sniper rifle. So jelly, I've never been good with snipers no matter the game.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 15, 2011)

Helix said:


> I don't save scoreboards all the time save for those two and this one (where my team was bad this time). I was just pointing out you can do fine score-wise as Pyro without having to constantly die.



Oh I agree entirely.  Pyro is my most played class along with Engi.  (Though I play everything but Sniper...)

But like that one where you had 5 dominations, you had 27 kills/assists, so at least 20 were on those same 5 people.  And since you were defending a payload map, I would suspect a number of them were mindlessly zerging you.  Which Pyro is a great counter for.  (especially with Engineer support, you protect his shit from spies and ubers and he can cover your ass perpetually)


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 15, 2011)

So I was just kicked from a game for spawn camping when the administrator and his band of jelly friends were doing the same minutes before. I love TF2


----------



## Rios (Sep 15, 2011)

The game is currently unavailable.
Please try again another time.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 15, 2011)

Pyro is the fucking best


----------



## Rios (Sep 15, 2011)

Ok my TF2 got fucked up for lets see....first time this week actually because I havent played for 10 days. At least I was able to enjoy it for 10 minutes. Fuck Steam and the impossibility to keep it stable.


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Sep 15, 2011)

I like to play as a pyro too. They're great to catch spies.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 15, 2011)

And great for spawn camping


----------



## Pipe (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2011)

Medics are the last people worrying about afterburn, though


----------



## Helix (Sep 15, 2011)

Rios said:


> Ok my TF2 got fucked up for lets see....first time this week actually because I havent played for 10 days. At least I was able to enjoy it for 10 minutes. Fuck Steam and the impossibility to keep it stable.



I never seen someone had so much trouble playing TF2/using Steam. 

Do you mod it a lot or something? I have had TF2 installed with over 500 hours played and never had an issue.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 15, 2011)

Not if they are blutsauger medics.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2011)

Rios said:


> Ok my TF2 got fucked up for lets see....first time this week actually because I havent played for 10 days. At least I was able to enjoy it for 10 minutes. Fuck Steam and the impossibility to keep it stable.





Seriously, it seems you're having more problems than anyone else with steam.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 16, 2011)

Helix said:


> Nope, never.


I'll one up you. I will show the progression so they don't pull the 'You changed classes right before you screenshot it'. 

I have done this countless times too. Be afraid of certain ubered pyros. (I believe this was before the airblast)

EDIT: They appear to be smugged...photobucket sucks.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Score 167.

 Score 190.

 Score 192.

 Score 194.

Score 199.

Score 210.


I got more points after this screenshot.


----------



## Helix (Sep 16, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> I'll one up you. I will show the progression so they don't pull the 'You changed classes right before you screenshot it'.
> 
> I have done this countless times too. Be afraid of certain ubered pyros. (I believe this was before the airblast)
> 
> ...



Not bad. I could probably do that, but the server I go to only has a 30-minute time limit till a map change. Well, actually 25-minutes if the round ends when there is less than 5 minutes left due to a map vote. You rarely see people getting over 100 with so few rounds.


----------



## Didi (Sep 17, 2011)

Saharan Spy set = awesome


----------



## Rios (Sep 17, 2011)

AHAHAHA poor Heavy


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 17, 2011)

Rios said:


> AHAHAHA poor Heavy


Trust me if this poll was given to everyone playing TF2 the Heavy would be A LOT higher.


----------



## Rios (Sep 17, 2011)

Like I dont know. Still, mocking the class(and shooting it in the head) is the best we can do.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 17, 2011)

Rios said:


> Like I dont know. Still, mocking the class(and shooting it in the head) is the best we can do.


The heavy has a lot of fans and fangirls. 

<-- fan


----------



## Rios (Sep 17, 2011)

Dont mind me, I am still incredibly pissed off that I cant kill overhealed Heavy with a full charged shot to the head while obviously normal snipers can. And its not a small deal considering how there is ALWAYS at least one such foe that needs to be taken care of.


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 17, 2011)

Didi said:


> Saharan Spy set = awesome



Quiet Dead Ringer is nice alright.

Still prefer regular knife though.


----------



## Didi (Sep 17, 2011)

Actually I don't use Dead Ringer with it


I prefer the normal invisiwatch
Can't really play good with DR
Prefer to just sneak in their territory without them noticing

Especially because DR without a disguise is so obvious (hurp a spy walking towards us without a disguise thinking he's gonna get away with that and then dying with one shot I wonder what's going on)



Set is still teh sex
Being able to stand behind someone and uncloak without them noticing is awesome


----------



## Rios (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey Spies, what you do against Snipers with Razorback? Ignore them? Shoot them? Try to double backstab them? Or go for the face!


----------



## Didi (Sep 17, 2011)

I ignore them, unless I'm using the ambassador, then I headshot 'em.


----------



## Tash (Sep 17, 2011)

I just shoot them. Ambassador or not.

By the time they orient themselves you've already gotten two shots in them.

Only time I would ignore them is if there's was something more troublesome around like an Engie nest. Or if I could get a cap instead.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2011)

If you want a good laugh, sneak up on some snoipahs with a sandman scout, tauntkill them out of the map.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 17, 2011)

Rios said:


> Hey Spies, what you do against Snipers with Razorback? Ignore them? Shoot them? Try to double backstab them? Or go for the face!


I always just shoot them. Three shots and they are dead.


----------



## Rios (Sep 17, 2011)

Sweet! The game really needs more Spies who are not afraid to use their gun. A fair match


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2011)

It feels kinda wrong to run towards a spy who's backpedaling and kills you with his revolver. Spies shouldn't be able to take on someone who's facing them head on, but especially pyros die like that often.


----------



## Rios (Sep 17, 2011)

A Spy can overwhelm a Pyro with Shotgun/Flare Gun? Unless he is trying to snipe him or something I doubt it'll work well


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2011)

Flare gun can be so easily avoided at mid range, it's not even funny. I always lol'd when I see someone take me on with a flare-gun.


----------



## Didi (Sep 17, 2011)

/can't take people head-on because L'Etranger is fucking weak



Only real disadvantage of the set, that gun


----------



## Alien (Sep 17, 2011)

Zaru said:


> It feels kinda wrong to run towards a spy who's backpedaling and kills you with his revolver. Spies shouldn't be able to take on someone who's facing them head on, but especially pyros die like that often.



Yup, medics as well 

terrible


----------



## Rios (Sep 17, 2011)

It has similar speed to the Huntsman's arrows. And not many people are able to avoid the arrows if they play by my rules.

Its really: Force them to walk in a straight line in a tight corridor or go around the corner and wait for them there with an arrow/gun prepared.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2011)

Rios said:


> It has similar speed to the Huntsman's arrows. And not many people are able to avoid the arrows if they play by my rules.
> 
> Its really: Force them to walk in a straight line in a tight corridor or go around the corner and wait for them there with an arrow/gun prepared.



How many maps have tight corridors? Way less than any Pyro would like.

And flaregun shots don't seem to bullshit with the hit detection as much as huntsman arrows.


----------



## Alien (Sep 17, 2011)

Flare-gunning is fun

especially against incompetent snipers


----------



## Rios (Sep 17, 2011)

Yea but the Flare Gun is way faster than the Huntsman so it compensates.

Tight corridors was an example. Basic rule is - never let the opponent have too much freedom to move to the left and right, make them move in a straight line. Most maps do have areas which are tight(and where most 1v1 fights are situated). If its wide open there will be more people so shooting blindly can net you kills just as easily.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2011)

Alien said:


> especially against incompetent snipers



You mean most of them


----------



## Rios (Sep 17, 2011)

Thats not really fair. Unless you are a master of quick scoping you have to stop and zoom at some point for several seconds. Its a piece of cake to get nailed by a flare then.


----------



## Helix (Sep 17, 2011)

Rios said:


> Sweet! The game really needs more Spies who are not afraid to use their gun. A fair match



I like just running out as Spy with the Ambassador trying to headshot everyone.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 17, 2011)

Rios said:


> Sweet! The game really needs more Spies who are not afraid to use their gun. A fair match


I have many war stories about using my revolver. I can usually outduel every class up close with a revolver. I am good at dodging.



Zaru said:


> It feels kinda wrong to run towards a spy who's backpedaling and kills you with his revolver. Spies shouldn't be able to take on someone who's facing them head on, but especially pyros die like that often.


I had a medic heal me for a arena and I took out the entire team with just my revolver.  



Rios said:


> A Spy can overwhelm a Pyro with Shotgun/Flare Gun? Unless he is trying to snipe him or something I doubt it'll work well


 I have done it a million times. Pyros are no threat to me unless they burn me while I am cloaked.


----------



## Rios (Sep 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Ot3KiVctXfY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Sep 18, 2011)

Just pulled off two taunt-kills in a row after the round was over 

sweet payback was delicious


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2011)

I've never had a taunt kill.  :/


----------



## Alien (Sep 18, 2011)

It made me a forget all about the loss

hearing dat sweet custom HUMILATION voice two times in a row 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=It7107ELQvY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rios (Sep 18, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I've never had a taunt kill.  :/



Same. Cant get used to killing people with them


----------



## Draffut (Sep 18, 2011)

Ughh, no loadouts.

Playing a soldier without an equalizer and shotgun replacement sucks.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 18, 2011)

And backpacks are working again. Goodbye nostalgia.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2011)

Watching everyone being forced to play without unlocks is amusing, though.

Also I think I'm going as a spy on halloween


----------



## Rios (Sep 18, 2011)

Its kinda depressing to go default as a Soldier. So many great options around.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Rios (Sep 19, 2011)

but what about
[YOUTUBE]-GNnftq744I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Helix (Sep 19, 2011)

Rios said:


> Its kinda depressing to go default as a Soldier. So many great options around.



Default soldier is still great. He is just missing his silly equalizer.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 19, 2011)

Rios said:


> but what about
> [YOUTUBE]-GNnftq744I[/YOUTUBE]


Wtf.... 


.....


----------



## Rios (Sep 19, 2011)

Is there a class with more weapons to choose from than the Soldier?


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 19, 2011)

Rios said:


> Is there a class with more weapons to choose from than the Soldier?


 Doubtful.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 19, 2011)

Click this to see a TF2 comic strip.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2011)

Rios said:


> Is there a class with more weapons to choose from than the Soldier?





Nope


----------



## Rios (Sep 19, 2011)

hate those buggy arrows


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 19, 2011)

No one liked the comic?


----------



## Rios (Sep 19, 2011)

I really like the odds of winning this


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 19, 2011)

Pssh. Use bomb arrows and you can easily solo that crap.


----------



## Rios (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh well, the team had no idea how to stop a lone pyro spawn camping so I dont feel bad for losing it.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 19, 2011)

Rios said:


> Oh well, the team had no idea how to stop a lone pyro spawn camping so I dont feel bad for losing it.


Oh wow that's sad. That reminds me of whenever I play medic...There is ONE pyro and there are like 5-6 people on my team trying to kill this ONE pyro (mind you he is UP CLOSE TO THEM HOW DO YOU MISS!??!). They keep missing and he winds up killing all of us. That is why I don't like being a medic because people who suck that badly do not deserve a medic.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 19, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> No one liked the comic?



I liked the comic


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 19, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I liked the comic


I am glad. :ho


----------



## Rios (Sep 19, 2011)

They should make a course "How to kill a Pyro" . Seriously those guys have shield around them once they start W+Left mouse buttton. Nobody can kill them. Idiots.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2011)

Rios said:


> They should make a course "How to kill a Pyro" . Seriously those guys have shield around them once they start W+Left mouse buttton. Nobody can kill them. Idiots.



It isn't that hard to kill them especially if you are a Heavy.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> It isn't that hard to kill them especially if you are a Heavy.



Heavy: Spin up and kill. If you're too slow then you weren't paying attention - as it should be.

Spy: Revolver while backpedaling, or cloak away / dead ringer

Sniper: Unless you're lucky, snipers are screwed against a Pyro... as it should be

Pyro: Whip out your shotgun. Sucks if you don't have it

Soldier: Depends on the Pyro's airblast skills, but you can usually trick them into using airblasts at the wrong time. If they're too good then you're screwed. As it should be.

Demoman: You're only as screwed as your demoman skills are bad.

Engineer: Laughs

Scout: Pyro's not gonna catch you

Medic: Run. Afterburn won't kill you, suppress with syringes


----------



## Rios (Sep 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ecV2Bii2YwQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pipe (Sep 21, 2011)

I finally have my first craftable hat


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Sep 21, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I finally have my first craftable hat



I prefer the Crown myself, but looks good.


----------



## Helix (Sep 21, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I finally have my first craftable hat



I prefer Samurai Demoman.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (Sep 21, 2011)

How can you take ingame screenshots and save them?


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 21, 2011)

I think the default is F5. To find them on your computer do this...

Program Files/Steam/steamapps/(your steam user name)/team fortress 2/tf/screenshots

It auto saves your screenshots.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 21, 2011)

Ah thanks, I found them.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 21, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Ah thanks, I found them.


No problem.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 22, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Heavy: Spin up and kill. If you're too slow then you weren't paying attention - as it should be.
> 
> Spy: Revolver while backpedaling, or cloak away / dead ringer
> 
> ...



I would agree with all but Scout, no real Pyro is going to use his flamethrower against one, it'll be the flaregun/shotgun, and he'll outlast you if you try and stay and fight.  It's actually the one matchup I like that detonator.


----------



## Rios (Sep 22, 2011)

I still have nightmares of 3 Pyros pushin the cart on the last stage of Thundermountain and nothing my teammates can do about it. Three fuckers crouching there puffing fire apparently are very hard to kill on a map where the last stage is a continuous ascend in the middle of everything totally exposed.


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 22, 2011)

My worst kill against a pyro was as demo when I set a stickybomb trap. A different enemy player ran over the trap but I didnt see the pyro to the side airblasting the sticky's into me just as I detonated them.

Not my proudest moment.


----------



## Rios (Sep 22, 2011)

One thing I've wanted to ask since forever
- It is said that only bullets can destroy stickies.
- Medic's needle guns can destroy them.
- Huntsman's bow, even though it has a bigger "needle" plus more piercing power and force behind it(just look at the damage and its abilitiy to pierce through a skull), cant do shit to stickies.
- What the fuck.......................


----------



## Pipe (Sep 22, 2011)

Needles and arrows aren't bullets. 

Also love being a crouching pyro pushing the cart.


----------



## Rios (Sep 22, 2011)

But needles can destroy them. Piercing force and all, just like bullets. I am pretty sure there is a plausible explanation about why arrows cant pierce those jellies on the floor. Too much force perhaps


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 22, 2011)

One good heavy can clear that cart easily. Also, thundermountain has a tower if I remember correctly...meaning spamming airblast should be fruitless since you can shoot them from so many different places and you can ambush them.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 22, 2011)

The needles can destroy them? I never tried it lol.


----------



## dream (Sep 22, 2011)

Rios said:


> I still have nightmares of 3 Pyros pushin the cart on the last stage of Thundermountain and nothing my teammates can do about it. Three fuckers crouching there puffing fire apparently are very hard to kill on a map where the last stage is a continuous ascend in the middle of everything totally exposed.



Heavy + Medic + Uber = dead pyros easily.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 22, 2011)

I've done pretty well as pyro on thundermountain.


----------



## Rios (Sep 22, 2011)

Duuude they were all clumped together. One relatively mediocre Demoman could have taken them.


----------



## Alien (Sep 22, 2011)

Valve tf Server #12


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 22, 2011)

Alien said:


> Valve tf Server #12


I have gotten high amounts like that in many different kinds of servers. This is just an example of thundermountain. 

I jump from server to server.


----------



## dream (Sep 22, 2011)

UKCS has my favorite servers. <3


----------



## Pipe (Sep 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]lMdO6cjRxoA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Helix (Sep 22, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Heavy + Medic + Uber = dead pyros easily.



Heavy + Medic + Uber = dead everything


----------



## dream (Sep 22, 2011)

Helix said:


> Heavy + Medic + Uber = dead everything



Except for another heavy + medic + uber combo.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 22, 2011)

Or airblast and explosion blasts.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 22, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Except for another heavy + medic + uber combo.


Spy's knife + heavy's back = dead heavy


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Sep 22, 2011)

Goddamn i want this hat


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 22, 2011)

I wish my crown had sunbeams.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 22, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Except for another heavy + medic + uber combo.



Or a single pyro around a corner that blasts them away.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 22, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Or a single pyro around a corner that blasts them away.



Team Medic is blasting off agaiiiiinnnnn


----------



## Zaru (Sep 22, 2011)

Awesome tf2 moments: Blasting an ubered heavy/medic pair off a cliff


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 22, 2011)

I just went 27 - 7 with heavy using buffalo steak sandvich and fists of steel  

Sure I mainly killed snipers and scouts
but it was fun :33

----
I am your engie friendly pyro
Degreaser? Ja. 
Shotgun? Mmphh-Mmphh!
Homewrecker? Come at me spies :33

SPY SAPPING MAH EVERYTHING D:
>light spy on fire
>fast switch to homewrecker
>save all buildings :33

Also, having a cowmangler soldier disable a sentry nest and you clear out all sentries with a homewrecker is soooo fun :33


----------



## Helix (Sep 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XF0_TlUYWY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 23, 2011)

Helix said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XF0_TlUYWY[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-h-1gt7VxNs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Sep 23, 2011)

I still need these:

Winger
Sun on a Stick
Sharpened Volcano Fragment
Short Circuit
Big Earner

To have a complete collection of all weapons with different stats. Screw hats, hats don't make gameplay different.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 23, 2011)

I have a spare Sharpened Volcano Fragment.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 23, 2011)

I'll give you a stout shako and 2 refined


----------



## dream (Sep 23, 2011)

I have a Big Earner, you can have it for free.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]bIg3rygMAuk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rios (Sep 23, 2011)

I think I deleted my Winger to open up some space.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh yeah, you only have 50 slots right? Wanting all weapons pretty much means having to go premium.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 23, 2011)

Upgrade to pro rios, upgrade and loose a bit of your soul to valve.


----------



## Rios (Sep 23, 2011)

Maybe someday when I fill up half my space with refined metals.


----------



## Helix (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone named hamue23 on Steam here? I can't think of how this random person would know me unless by my signature. Apparently, I am his only friend once I accepted... and no groups in common. So, I don't know who the hell this is. Looks like he mainly plays TF2 on Steam, so is that anyone here?


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 23, 2011)

It's not me.


----------



## dream (Sep 23, 2011)

> I can't think of how this random person would know me unless by my signature.



He could have also played with you in a random game and liked you enough to send a friend's request.  I received a few random requests myself.


----------



## Helix (Sep 23, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> He could have also played with you in a random game and liked you enough to send a friend's request.  I received a few random requests myself.



Nah, I haven't played in about a week and he just added me today. 

Anyway, turns out he just wanted to buy one of my strange weapons I had up for sell from... like two weeks ago. Still, kind of depressing he didn't have a single person on his friend list.


----------



## Rios (Sep 24, 2011)

Sounds like my Facebook.


----------



## Helix (Sep 24, 2011)

Holy sheeet. So, I just noticed the TF2 Beta added this interesting little nugget:

    * The Reserve Shooter can now be equipped by the Pyro. 

I would love the hell out of this. Poof + shotgun is one of my favorite strategies.

But, wait... would the weapon switch speed on that and Degreaser stack?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 24, 2011)

It indeed stacks.


----------



## Alien (Sep 24, 2011)

I haven't played a full game in days


----------



## Pipe (Sep 24, 2011)

Another secondary weapon for the pyro besides another flare gun would be cool.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 24, 2011)

Pyro really doesn't have much in terms of weapons. (Melee is too situational except the axtinguisher)


----------



## Rios (Sep 24, 2011)

Still waiting for the exploding bow.


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2011)

Rios said:


> Still waiting for the exploding bow.



Would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 24, 2011)

Rios said:


> Still waiting for the exploding bow.



Or you could play demo or soldier.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 24, 2011)

EXPLODING HEADSHOTS


----------



## Rios (Sep 24, 2011)

They are too slow and not accurate enough for my tastes 

Naaah no criticals are needed when we deal with exploding weapons. Just an area of effect so I can finally take on 2-3 foes at once without them overwhelming me


----------



## Zaru (Sep 24, 2011)

Direct hit can one-shot enemies below 150 hp or so, and it's certainly fast and accurate


----------



## Rios (Sep 24, 2011)

But it has a damage fall(dont know if thats the correct word), means I deal only around 50 damage to enemies at long range. Pretty bad :/


----------



## Alien (Sep 24, 2011)

The lack of needing to aim properly makes up for it lol


----------



## Zaru (Sep 24, 2011)

Damage fall-off is what you mean. And fair point.


----------



## Rios (Sep 24, 2011)

Oooh but you must aim with the Direct Hit, otherwise you are useless. I take it when I am fed up with Pyros. The best weapon to use against them, they can still reflect the rocket but its hard when its so fast. Just ram them head on and splatter them on the walls.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 24, 2011)

I hated direct hit soldiers as a pyro, but thankfully less people are using it now (speak: almost nobody) since the reduced splash damage is quite a downside.


----------



## Alien (Sep 24, 2011)

Are the soldiers lasers reflect-able ? Just realized that i've never tried it.


----------



## Rios (Sep 24, 2011)

Lets just say how things are - not many people like to aim, and most of the ones who can would rather just snipe 

EDIT: Pretty sure they are


----------



## Zaru (Sep 24, 2011)

The recent changes made the lasers almost unnoticeable, and thus hard to reflect. But it's possible.


----------



## Alien (Sep 24, 2011)

Hmm, redirecting a fully charged Cow Mangler shot back into the soldiers face must be delicious 

Does anyone want a strange grenade or rocket launcher btw ? I have no use for them but scrapping them would be a waste.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 24, 2011)

I would like the strange grenade launcher :33

Also I have a strange bonesaw if someone wants it.


----------



## Rios (Sep 24, 2011)

I am going to make my 6th refined metal pretty soon.


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2011)

I haven't crafted a single item.  :/


----------



## Rios (Sep 24, 2011)

It'd be nice to tell your girl "go craft me a sandvich"


----------



## Zaru (Sep 24, 2011)

Better not, she might make you an unusual sandvich with the flies effect


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 24, 2011)

I have a strange wrench :33
It's like
The game is telling me: "Play with me :33"
NOPE
/goes back to Jag and Gunslinger


----------



## Helix (Sep 24, 2011)

I uncrated my first series 29 crate hoping to get a Strange Axtinguisher and got one. 

I got a lot of other stranges... trying to get some metal for them.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 24, 2011)

I got a Villain's Veil


----------



## Rios (Sep 24, 2011)

Derping on Thundermountain
> an Engineer makes a very damn good teleport near the first point
> so good the enemy team cant find it
> our team keeps teleporting there even though the cart is already on its way to the last point
> they camp their spawn
> 2 heavies and a medic push the cart all the way without any resistance

GG


----------



## Zaru (Sep 24, 2011)

Spawncamping. How low  
has done it numerous times


----------



## Rios (Sep 24, 2011)

Kritz Demoman does it best. Plus its so easy on Thundermountain 1st and 2nd stage, the exits are way too close to each other and there are only two of them. 3rd stage is trickier though.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 24, 2011)

Some spies actually have the audacity to wait right next to the spawn and backstab someone who walks out. I hate whenever that happens


----------



## Rios (Sep 24, 2011)

Pyros do it too ........wait does that mean you dont let the Heavy+Medic uber pairs and the guys with suicidal tendencies go first while you evaluate their defenses  ?


----------



## Rios (Sep 24, 2011)

Dont you LOVE it when this happens  (and no, he wasnt with Dead Ringer, I checked)
[YOUTUBE]A0DpXAiT-kY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pipe (Sep 24, 2011)

^I love when I do that, but I hate when that happens to me.


----------



## Rios (Sep 24, 2011)

And here ladies and mentlegen is the ultimate "Fuck you, no matter how many headshots you make you will never be able to kill an overhealed Heavy because we made this awesome weapon as a joke, thanks for playing"


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2011)

Rios:


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2011)

You think that's bad, Rios? I found this in my screenshots folder:


----------



## Rios (Sep 25, 2011)

Doesnt look like a real game though


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2011)

It's one of those crazy custom maps.

Also, typical day at doublecross:



What's going on here?


----------



## Rios (Sep 25, 2011)

Haha those screens must be old


----------



## Nimademe (Sep 25, 2011)

Only saw this thread now, hey there gents.


----------



## Alien (Sep 25, 2011)

Mentlegen     .


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## Nimademe (Sep 25, 2011)

Trading everything on the first page for a scrap or two weapons each, just to get that out of the way.

In any case, what classes do you guys play? I usually use Medic or Engie.


----------



## Rios (Sep 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]pIVCfzLlICM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rios (Sep 25, 2011)

After dominating a Pyro: "Nobody is gonna miss you, you bloody mutant!" Did he just say that hahahahahahaha


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 25, 2011)

I generally use Spy, too easy to get points and MVP. 

Scout cause it's fun.

Soldier cause it's also fun.

Pyro cause I love airblasts.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Sep 25, 2011)

Scout is the greatest.

Unfortunately I miss most of my shots completely, and most of the shots I do get, half the pellets miss.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2011)

The pellets are spread randomly (except on servers with the "nodmgspread" tag), so it's not possible to definitely do a certain amount of damage to anyone that's further than 2 meters or so away. That applies to all shotgun-esque weapons.


----------



## Rios (Sep 26, 2011)

Scouts are usually not a good class on the maps I play.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2011)

They tend to die easily in crowded payload maps, which I assume is what you play a lot.


----------



## Rios (Sep 26, 2011)

Yessss love them! You dont need to walk too much to find the action. Plus usually you have a nice number of meat shields in front of you which helps with sniping. Although I do play King of the Hill a lot too, dont like how there arent many health spread around though.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Sep 26, 2011)

Crowded maps attract too much spam. Scouts are great in 5 cp maps where the scouts double cap rate also comes in play and he can dodge or flank and where sentries are not as used. On other maps, its just crowded chokepoints with no room to maneuver and therefore heavy or soldier or demo or sentry spam and the scout dies unless he has bonk.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2011)

Scout on Dustbowl, for example, is just suicide


----------



## Rios (Sep 26, 2011)

I never play Dustbowl and Gold Rush. Too small and without many options.

Cant really compare to big maps with a lot of space like Upward, Frontier, Barnblitz and Badwater.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2011)

People seem to love both though, going by the number of servers running them...


----------



## Helix (Sep 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zelFlVCwf0&feature=feedbul[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rios (Sep 26, 2011)

8 destroyed buildings in one life as a Sniper


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2011)

My lifetime stats are all screwed from messing around in non-serious maps, but my 81 points in one life as sniper were legit from a real match.

1024 points as engineer in one life. I set up a sentry and dispenser, my engineer inbetween, wrenching the sentry's ammo, and put something heavy on my mouse button. Went afk to eat, came back with hundreds of kills


----------



## Rios (Sep 26, 2011)

On an AFK server?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2011)

Achievement map with constantly respawning, passive bots


----------



## Rios (Sep 26, 2011)

Instead of forging your achievements in battle like you should.......


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2011)

5000 sentry kills are not an achievement, they're GRINDING


----------



## dream (Sep 26, 2011)

Rios said:


> Instead of forging your achievements in battle like you should.......



It's a pointless feature, might as well make some of those numbers as big as possible the easiest way possible.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 26, 2011)

Guilty of doing this


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2011)

That feel when you drop onto a healthpack, BURNING
Especially on fucking ctf_turbine where there are only those two health packs in the entire battle area


----------



## Rios (Sep 26, 2011)

play as a Medic
forget about flames


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Primarch Horus (Sep 26, 2011)

^^
Legendary video, haha.

Still haven't tried that. xD


----------



## Didi (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## dream (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (Sep 27, 2011)

I've seen that tactic in action.


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 27, 2011)

5 star pro skill.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 27, 2011)

CTF, my blu team has 2 of 3 captures while the red  team has 0, we have map control, and the enemy intel is 20 meters away from our room, being carried.
Time runs out.

YOU FAIL. Red team wins

What the fuck?


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 27, 2011)

Zaru said:


> CTF, my blu team has 2 of 3 captures while the red  team has 0, we have map control, and the enemy intel is 20 meters away from our room, being carried.
> Time runs out.
> 
> YOU FAIL. Red team wins
> ...



i had 10 minutes to cap a dustobowl final point
YOU FAIL

sometimes the server has timed map switched meaning that if the map will change in 5 minutes and the match is 10 long
YOU FAIL

----
Also, I did that backstabbing thing before i knew about it
I used Yuma


----------



## Rios (Sep 27, 2011)

Servers with stupid time limits. Always happens on Upward for some reason


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Sep 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqVTivx7Y3g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 27, 2011)

Played a few rounds just now.

I just love airblasting rockets back at the soldier at point-blank range.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 28, 2011)

Zaru said:


> CTF, my blu team has 2 of 3 captures while the red  team has 0, we have map control, and the enemy intel is 20 meters away from our room, being carried.
> Time runs out.
> 
> YOU FAIL. Red team wins
> ...


Did red team win the previous round? That's probably why that happened.


----------



## Rios (Sep 28, 2011)

I am gonna lame it to the max, which means pick Heavy, choose the Minigun and yell Medic every 2 seconds.

Or is it lamer to do it with an Equalizer Soldier


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2011)

Equalizer Soldiers aren't lame unless they kill you with a crit.


----------



## Rios (Sep 28, 2011)

Nonono what I meant was yelling "Medic!" while holding Equalizer.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2011)

That will just make you look like a noob


----------



## Rios (Sep 28, 2011)

What if the Medic is a noob and tries to heal me anyway


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2011)

"ZE MEDIGUN, IT DAS NAZING"
Add ze goggles for increased hilarious effect


----------



## Rios (Sep 28, 2011)

Wellll that was fun. I think I made 2 Medics quit after I followed them everywhere with the Equalizer. Almost as good as standing in front of a Sniper with the flamethrower and constantly "spychecking" him.


----------



## Rios (Sep 28, 2011)

I think our team is lacking some cart pushin power. 2-3 more Spies would definitely help


Wait, I dont remember having a Soldier on the team.....OMG ITS A SPY  !


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 28, 2011)

Lol. We should play together sometime. :ho


----------



## Rios (Sep 28, 2011)

As long as there arent 10+ Spies walking around. A nice variety is a must but damn, people just love picking Snipers and Spies.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2011)

Just go pyro and annoy both


----------



## Rios (Sep 28, 2011)

I already dont have much problems with Spies because of the Razorback. Good Snipers however mess me up pretty badly. Against them its usually pointless to pick Pyro too.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2011)

A spy can murder a sniper pretty easily with his stronger revolvers, the main thing to save you is your teammates randomly popping by to stop the spy.


----------



## Rios (Sep 28, 2011)

ehehe I know that, the thing is I cant play as a Spy


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 28, 2011)

If I want to kill snipers I either go spy or demo. You only time they give me trouble as spy is when they magically don't die from a backstab (no razorback), they know I am walking behind them, or their teammates save them. It doesn't happen that often though.

I just sticky jump right next to them and kill them. I can sticky jump across the map.

EDIT: I always use the regular revolver. The new one is too OP.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2011)

Rios said:


> ehehe I know that, the thing is I cant play as a Spy



What do you mean by "can't" ?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2011)

Check out  dude's only item


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 28, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Check out  dude's only item


That's awesome.


----------



## Rios (Sep 28, 2011)

If we talk about crazy weapons....
[YOUTUBE]cSk0wQ2smIY[/YOUTUBE]



Zaru said:


> What do you mean by "can't" ?



Tried this class for about 10 minutes, just doesnt work for me. Cant get accustomed to the style of play so in the end taking it just to counter other specific class isnt going to be of benefit. Most likely I'll get owned by other classes.


----------



## Alien (Sep 28, 2011)

So stealing that Gabe ava


----------



## Pipe (Sep 28, 2011)

Gabe Plissken


----------



## Zaru (Sep 29, 2011)

Valve is mocking me. Some weapons I needed to trade for recently dropped for me now.
 -____-


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Valve is mocking me. Some weapons I needed to trade for recently dropped for me now.
> -____-





**


----------



## Zaru (Sep 29, 2011)

I mean how much of a trollface does the drop system have?

Given the 100+ items, why in the world do I get an item that I already have twice in a row? How is it possible that the weapons I want don't drop for months but suddenly do when I acquire them by sacrificing something?


----------



## Rios (Sep 29, 2011)

The game keeps feeding me Frontier Justices every week. At least they are easy to smelt.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 29, 2011)

There were times without an inventory screen, and for a while after it was added, you could do exactly NOTHING with your added items. Back then, idling for items was quite the rage. You could just leave your pc on overnight and wake up to 10+ new items.


----------



## Rios (Sep 29, 2011)

I think idling is hot today too, with all those new players and the constant stream of new items.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 29, 2011)

But idling doesn't do much. You get at most 10-15 items per week if you play all the time.


----------



## Rios (Sep 29, 2011)

Isnt it only for the first 10 hours? I am not an expert but I do notice that if I play too much TF2 each week it simply stops giving me new items.


----------



## Helix (Sep 29, 2011)

September 27, 2011 Beta Patch
Removed the +10% damage bonus from The Backburner

That would make the Backburner even more undesirable. 

Pyro gets all the nerfs.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 29, 2011)

There's a limit of what you can get per week, and it resets around thursday or so.


----------



## Alien (Sep 29, 2011)

Helix said:


> September 27, 2011 Beta Patch
> Removed the +10% damage bonus from The Backburner
> 
> That would make the Backburner even more undesirable.
> ...



WAT                     .


----------



## Rios (Sep 29, 2011)

Thats fucking great. So sick of those Pyros being everywhere, at least the Heavy is easier to deal with.


----------



## Alien (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh beta

Anyways, i'm not as rusty as i expected to be


----------



## Rios (Sep 29, 2011)

3:1?
I guess thats good for a Heavy


----------



## Alien (Sep 29, 2011)

Pyro               .


----------



## Rios (Sep 29, 2011)

Aaaaaaah nevermind then, its great.


----------



## Rios (Sep 29, 2011)

But lets face it, Backburner is the most noob friendly weapon in the game. Even the Minigun requires some aiming skills. With Backburner all you need to do is walk forward emitting a constant stream of fire(even though I still find Pyros who just walk right pass me without setting me on fire and continue on their marry way holding down the left mouse button rofl). And those guys keep gettinfg frags from the ridiculous damage and afterburn because your team is filled up with the very same Pyros with Backburner who will never put you out because their precious ammo is more important.......or they dont know they can do that.

Honestly? I'd rather not see this weapon so damn much. 9 out of 10 times its the chosen Pyro weapon, sometime days pass by before I see a Degreaser being used >.>


----------



## Zaru (Sep 29, 2011)

The slightly higher damage hardly makes a difference in normal fights, and the crits will likely kill you one way or another. Since the backburner has airblasts, it doesn't need the damage upside anymore. My opinion. (And I main pyro and switch between degreaser and backburner depending on my mood)


----------



## Malv213 (Sep 30, 2011)

Zaru said:


> The slightly higher damage hardly makes a difference in normal fights, and the crits will likely kill you one way or another. Since the backburner has airblasts, it doesn't need the damage upside anymore. My opinion. (And I main pyro and switch between degreaser and backburner depending on my mood)



Aren't the airblasts way more expensive though? I can't recall, I haven't played Pyro since they added the airblast to it.


----------



## Didi (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah, the airblasts being so expensive is the reason I don't use the backburner anymore. 
Onless I really keep on getting behind my enemies, then I switch to it


But else, degreaser or stock it is


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2011)

Malv213 said:


> Aren't the airblasts way more expensive though? I can't recall, I haven't played Pyro since they added the airblast to it.



50 ammo, which means in most cases you'll only have 3 of them before running out. You can't win an airblast duel with it, but it can get you out of some sticky situations and throw some people off cliffs.


----------



## Malv213 (Sep 30, 2011)

Zaru said:


> 50 ammo, which means in most cases you'll only have 3 of them before running out. You can't win an airblast duel with it, but it can get you out of some sticky situations and throw some people off cliffs.



Ah, I've gotcha. Not too bad, really.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Sep 30, 2011)

About the flamethrower update:

Stock flamethrower does ten percent more. Say it did 100 damage before, it now does 110.
Backburner does the same amount of damage as before. (It lost 10% but remember its in comparison to the vanilla flamethrower.)
Degreaser does 99% of the damage it did before, and it now does more afterburn as well I think (compared to before)

So basically all that happened was vanilla got a buff, everything else unchanged.


----------



## Rios (Sep 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]3obIpGDvMm8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday Rios. 



Here's an awesome picture I found a few years ago.


----------



## Rios (Oct 1, 2011)

Aww thanks, man. Unlike Batman though I am all for the lethal approach :33


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 1, 2011)

Rios said:


> Aww thanks, man. Unlike Batman though I am all for the lethal approach :33



Np. I find you to have quite the interesting character (personality-wise).

That's what I would expect from a sniper.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2011)

Rios, you should check out the Christian Brutal Sniper videos if you haven't already.

They even made him a boss in vs. Saxton Hale


----------



## Pipe (Oct 1, 2011)

I love the song of the Christian Brutal Sniper 

[YOUTUBE]noDyD4DGqkI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2011)

This makes for such a wonderful reaction image


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 1, 2011)

Beautiful video and I agree. I love what that pyro is wearing....and I love that it's drinking tea.


----------



## Alien (Oct 1, 2011)

Glorious TF2 bros 



Elias said:


> .





Kumagawa Misogi said:


> MEEEEEEDIIIIIIIIIC!...





Ark 17.0.1 said:


> argh...I AM FULLY CHARGED...ARGH





Alien said:


> NOW IS COWARD-KILLING TIME!





Springlake said:


> KEEP LITTLE DOCTOR CLOSE





Elias said:


> I'm fed up with this world.





Shodai said:


> GOTTA MOVE THAT GEAR UP





Elias said:


> TF2 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) gtfo mah thread.





And saved that gif

Im going to have to make a separate Valve map in my image folder me thinks


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2011)

Just hit 500 hours on TF2, reps for everyone who posts after me in celebration!


----------



## Pipe (Oct 1, 2011)

Congrats, I just have like +200 hours only


----------



## Alien (Oct 1, 2011)

Congrats 

769 hours played here but i alt-tab out between games and leave it running 

So probably only about half of that is actually in-game

Pipe, you up for a game later ?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2011)

Dude Alien didn't you start playing like this summer or so 
I started in 2008


----------



## Pipe (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm cooking pasta right now, so probably in an hour maybe.


----------



## Alien (Oct 1, 2011)

I started a couple of days after it went F2P despite having bought the Orange Box in 08/09

I have the tendency to get addicted to stuff fast but i lose interest just as fast (thankfully) 

Only started playing again recently after a break where i didn't play it all.

Oh god, just noticed that 200+ of those hours were spent on Spambowl


----------



## Rios (Oct 1, 2011)

Not sure how its possible to play over 700 hours when you have only 200 recorded hours as a Heavy and around 100 with the other classes. Strange how the game records hours. 
It says 268 for me even though I've been playing with Sniper for 70 and with the other classes for around 50...........hmmmmmmm



Zaru said:


> Rios, you should check out the Christian Brutal Sniper videos if you haven't already.
> 
> They even made him a boss in vs. Saxton Hale



Oh damn, going to check them now


----------



## Rios (Oct 1, 2011)

UPDATE!!!


Playtime (hours):
21.7 last two weeks
145.69 on record


So why the hell it says 268????


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 1, 2011)

Congrats. I have 900 hours.


----------



## Rios (Oct 1, 2011)

I dont get it, why Christian Sniper uses almost always melee weapons like a damn Spy, even when he has to kill a random guy off screen he THROWS them. Huntsman, the perfect weapon for penetrations and arguably the most sadistic one because it allows you to nail your victim on the wall as a trophy........is never used


----------



## Pipe (Oct 1, 2011)

A machete is more brutal and manly than a bow & arrow.


----------



## Rios (Oct 1, 2011)

But its unrealistic for a _Sniper_ to use it so much(plus you can stab stab stab just fine with the arrow)


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Oct 2, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Just hit 500 hours on TF2, reps for everyone who posts after me in celebration!





Zaru said:


> Dude Alien didn't you start playing like this summer or so
> I started in 2008



I started a week before it went F2P (paid ten dollars for it ) and have around 500. lol.


----------



## Alien (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Helix (Oct 2, 2011)

When wizards play TF2


----------



## Zaru (Oct 2, 2011)

A lot of that seems to be pure luck or doesn't even make sense. Quickscoping soldiers, demomen, heavies and such? Quickscope doesn't even do enough damage to kill them (150), so they were already weakened previously, which the sniper could not have known.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 2, 2011)

Damn I wish I was that good.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 2, 2011)

All I saw was him missing with the sniper rifle and getting headshots only because the hitboxes in that game are retarded.

Most of the Demo and Soldier midairs are credit worthy though.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 2, 2011)

Here's one for Rios


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 2, 2011)

Exactly     .


----------



## Rios (Oct 2, 2011)

Disliked the video because the guy is a douche.

Implying that the other classes are not about spamming in the opponent's general direction was funny though


----------



## Zaru (Oct 2, 2011)

TF2 confirmed me to be an Israeli when I killed this guy the other day


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 3, 2011)

I am curious, where did this ''Painis cupcake'' came out from?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 3, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> I am curious, where did this ''Painis cupcake'' came out from?



Someone combined soldier voices to create painis cupcake, who makes reload noises when moving and eats people. The tf2 gmod community picks up on such things fast, like demopan, christian brutal sniper, the "pootis" heavy etc.


----------



## Alien (Oct 4, 2011)

Fail gave me some vintage items and a merryweather hat

what a bro


----------



## Rios (Oct 4, 2011)

You have something planned for your Birthday, bro? I'll gladly nail your head XD


----------



## Alien (Oct 4, 2011)

Im playing now 

Man, pyro sucks if your ping is high. My hits didn't even register at point black range 

jezus


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 4, 2011)

Alien said:


> Fail gave me some vintage items and a merryweather hat
> 
> what a bro



What are you gonna do with all those refined? And is your S. Rawket Lawnchair for trade?


----------



## Alien (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm saving up for a Big Chief with flame effect. 

And 1 scrap is fine


----------



## Rios (Oct 5, 2011)

Alien said:


> Im playing now
> 
> Man, pyro sucks if your ping is high. My hits didn't even register at point black range
> 
> jezus



Post this right after I went to sleep. Bah


----------



## Helix (Oct 5, 2011)

Alien said:


> I'm saving up for a Big Chief with flame effect.
> 
> And 1 scrap is fine



With real money or you plan on shelling out a shitload of buds?


----------



## Alien (Oct 5, 2011)

Buds  

Gonna need at least 20 of 'em unless i get a high value unusual hat drop 

Thinking about getting me some idling acounts


----------



## Didi (Oct 5, 2011)

it's all about the hats


----------



## Rios (Oct 5, 2011)

I will never wear hats because I am a cheap bastard proud F2P!


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 5, 2011)

Hats Hats Hats Hats.


----------



## firefist (Oct 5, 2011)

got a headset finally.


hear the rage.


----------



## Rios (Oct 5, 2011)

One Demoknight is fine but two? Haha 

[YOUTUBE]q1gqCnHQ9Ok[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pipe (Oct 5, 2011)

Rios said:


> I will never wear hats because I am a cheap bastard proud F2P!



That means you are poor and irish.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Oct 5, 2011)

I wish I could wear two hats and three misc at once.


----------



## Rios (Oct 6, 2011)

I just did 394 damage with a Huntsman headshot on a Spy. How the hell


----------



## dream (Oct 6, 2011)

Probably just a random fluctuation in damage, headshots with the huntsman do 360 damage so it isn't too far-fetched.


----------



## Rios (Oct 6, 2011)

But it should never go above 360. Maybe it was a server thing.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 6, 2011)

For a while this year I think, the Beta had an experiment going where everyone had twice as many hitpoints.

Meaning a fully charged headshot couldn't kill a heavy, and crits can't one-shot any class.


----------



## Alien (Oct 6, 2011)

I love the cuntsman on degrootkeep 

Especially once the gate is open.


----------



## Rios (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh yea, fighting a 900 HP Heavy sounds so appealing.


----------



## Alien (Oct 6, 2011)

We should go cuntsmanning on degrootkeep together some time, Plamen 

It's neato


----------



## Rios (Oct 6, 2011)

hoho I usually run from Huntsman Snipers but a fair duel sounds just about right, challenge accepted


----------



## Alien (Oct 6, 2011)

I meant on the same team 

You have too much experience for me


----------



## Rios (Oct 6, 2011)

Daaamn but fighting opponents who can only melee doesnt sound good at all :/


----------



## Rios (Oct 6, 2011)

Which reminds me, I've never tried the splendid screen and ali baba's boobies. Need to find a nice fast respawn map and let the beast loose.


----------



## dream (Oct 6, 2011)

Rios said:


> Daaamn but fighting opponents who can only melee doesnt sound good at all :/



It isn't so bad, a good one can still be challenging.  I've killed Alien a few times while he was using the cuntman.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 6, 2011)

24/7 2fort, norespawntime
Go


----------



## Rios (Oct 6, 2011)

Haha charging into an engineer and a turret and the turret's rockets' splash finish him off 



Eternal Goob said:


> It isn't so bad, a good one can still be challenging.  I've killed Alien a few times while he was using the cuntman.



Still its a ranged weapon I play with all the time against foes armed with rockets and miniguns. Its not fair to use it against melee opponents. Not to mention that Demoknights are dicks


----------



## dream (Oct 6, 2011)

I should become a Demoknight.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Rios (Oct 6, 2011)

The toughest Teleporter I've ever seen 

[YOUTUBE]xMY0Y4jZDdU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Oct 6, 2011)

It was obviously being repaired 
I've had my tps survive thousands of points of damage before

But don't you just love camping teleports


----------



## Rios (Oct 6, 2011)

Knew it was being repaired. Still suriving double team swords was much more than I expected.

I always destroy them, better for the team as a whole.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 6, 2011)

Demoknights are awesome but still I wish the demoman has more weapons beside the melee ones.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 6, 2011)

How about a sticky launcher that sticks to PEOPLE as well? Or a grenade launcher with reflection/bouncing on a bigger scale than the standard one?


----------



## Rios (Oct 6, 2011)

Or laser grenade launcher. Or one, which can replenish your life.


----------



## LukyArbyz (Oct 6, 2011)

I have Steam and tried out TF2, but I got bored really quickly. D:


----------



## Zaru (Oct 6, 2011)

Not everyone can like every game in existence


----------



## Rios (Oct 6, 2011)

I bet you got decimated by a random critical rocket from the other side of the map. 2 times. Does wonders to your mood.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 6, 2011)

i played demoknight on gorge and got 11 heads before I died

Targe
boots
Nessy :33

I played suicide demoman and went 32- 11 on dustbowl

targe
Loch n load
caber


----------



## Alien (Oct 6, 2011)

Had to install a new driver to be able to play Rage but now TF2 refuses to work 

bloody hell


----------



## Pipe (Oct 6, 2011)

Fuck Rage it doesnt has hats.


----------



## Alien (Oct 6, 2011)

Wise words, pyrobro


----------



## Rios (Oct 7, 2011)

Looking into the eyes of my mortal enemy


----------



## Zaru (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh god, he has the high ground! Who won?


----------



## Naruto (Oct 7, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Demoknights are awesome



Seriously? I really hate melee demos.


----------



## Alien (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh gawd


----------



## Zaru (Oct 7, 2011)

How terrible was the other team?


----------



## Alien (Oct 7, 2011)

Supah Terrible

No demoknights or snipers. And the rest moved as a group constantly so i just had to aim at the big blue blob of players 

Heavies are so cute on degrootkeep


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2011)

Alien said:


> Oh gawd





I love that map.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 7, 2011)

Alien said:


> Supah Terrible
> 
> No demoknights or snipers. And the rest moved as a group constantly so i just had to aim at the big blue blob of players
> 
> Heavies are so cute on degrootkeep



Your ping is over 130, how can you even hit anything
Or are you lagging around the map so that nobody can hit YOU


----------



## Alien (Oct 7, 2011)

I didn't notice it all (besides a single lag spike) in that game and the opponents didn't complain either. 

It's quite odd, sometimes i can play with like a 150 ping without it really showing and sometimes it's unplayable on a server where i only have a 100 ping.

It's also quite sad that in 2011 we can't still play against peeps on the other side of world without having terrible terrible dama lag


----------



## Rios (Oct 7, 2011)

Hah glad to see I am not the only one with shitty connection :33



Zaru said:


> Oh god, he has the high ground! Who won?



Dead Ringer


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2011)

Rios said:


> Dead Ringer



Them Spies always butt in when you least expect it.  :/


----------



## Rios (Oct 7, 2011)

I rarely see Spies ever using the other two watches. The Dead Ringer is just too good in an unorganized environment, like the Backburner.


----------



## Alien (Oct 7, 2011)

i feel bad


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 7, 2011)

That was before I joined.  You still got me a few times.


----------



## Rios (Oct 7, 2011)

Dont forget to train against people with real guns. This now is like beating kids you can pick up with one hand. Honestly, nothing can compare to facing off against a Scout in a tight corridor, or trying to poke a rampaging Heavy while shit is flying around you, or holding your breath just before you line the perfect headshot on incoming fire spewing Pyro.


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2011)

Alien said:


> i feel bad
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





**


----------



## Zaru (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (Oct 7, 2011)

^oh man I saw the chopper version once


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 7, 2011)

I hate degroot. Huntsman is so OP on degroot.


----------



## Didi (Oct 7, 2011)

degrootkeep is awesome


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 7, 2011)

Take huntsman out of degroot then I might think it's awesome.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 7, 2011)

buffalo steak + KGB on degroot = Axl's Playground :33

Hell buff banner/Con/Batt back + pain Train soldier on blu is mad fun xD
Zato if Red :33


----------



## Rios (Oct 7, 2011)

Take out Huntsman and Demoknights will be OP. Its just the map, its not supposed to be balanced but fun in a weird way.


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2011)

I've never been too annoyed by the cuntsman on Degroot.  :/  Though I suppose that for some of the classes it might be a bit too overwhelming.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 8, 2011)

What's that sandvich?
Kill them all? O:
GOOD IDEA


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_VLzElVlTE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rios (Oct 8, 2011)

How you know when to leave the fucking game - when there are 6 stickies in the middle of the path and a Heavy sitting there, spinning his gun and doing nothing about them. Eventually a Demo passed and got blown up. Yup I was looking the entire time.


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2011)

> How you know when to leave the fucking game - when there are 6 stickies in the middle of the path and a Heavy sitting there, spinning his gun and doing nothing about them.





Perhaps that heavy didn't know that you could destroy stickies.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 8, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Perhaps that heavy didn't know that you could destroy stickies.



Confirmed F2P.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 9, 2011)

Maybe Christian is his name? D:
Christian, Brutal Sniper
Christian, [the] Brutal Sniper 
Christian, [a] Brutal Sniper


----------



## Zaru (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Rios (Oct 9, 2011)

Sniper has a default hat and a default glasses. Coolio


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Oct 9, 2011)

I fuckin' hate stupid Medics that don't know when to uber or that don't uber you at all.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Oct 9, 2011)

Even worse is they uber you as demoman, and you run into a sentry nest, only to find out they stopped ubering you and switched to a pyro behind you


----------



## Rios (Oct 9, 2011)

The best strategy is to never rely on a Medic.


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2011)

Rios said:


> The best strategy is to never rely on a Medic.



Medics have failed me far too many times to count.  :9


----------



## Pipe (Oct 9, 2011)

Mann Mannor map is awesome.


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Mann Mannor map is awesome.



I've yet to play on it, did hear some really nice things about it.


----------



## Rios (Oct 9, 2011)

I never call for a Medic and never expect someone to heal me. Sure there are some nice guys who actually take their time to overheal you or put you out when you run in front of them on fire, but most of the time its hopeless to depend on them.

Plus I play worse when I know I have an advantage.


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2011)

You should play with me, Rios.  I'm a wonderful medic.


----------



## Rios (Oct 9, 2011)

Alright just tell me which class you feel most comfortable healing


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2011)

I like healing pyros and heavies the most.


----------



## Rios (Oct 10, 2011)

I am not gonna gimp us with a Pyro so :33


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 10, 2011)

SANDVICH IS GOOD BAD COP


----------



## Rios (Oct 12, 2011)

I think every server should have the little free indicator in front of the nicks of the F2P guys. This way we can see how much better the old dogs are.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 12, 2011)

Not needed. My vintage Towering Pillar is instant indication that I am superior.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 12, 2011)

I think I might have traded several hats to get a towering pillar back then
And then it dropped for me

IT FUCKING DROPPED


----------



## Pipe (Oct 12, 2011)

Rios said:


> I think every server should have the little free indicator in front of the nicks of the F2P guys. This way we can see how much better the old dogs are.



That's why we have hats.


----------



## Helix (Oct 12, 2011)

So, halloween update incoming?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 12, 2011)

Of course it is.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm not gonna make the dumb mistake of crafting the axe instead of the two hats this year.   They call the axe unusual but it doesn't have any unusual effects. WTF VALVE!


----------



## Rios (Oct 12, 2011)

I hope it involves Robin Hood challenge with pumpkins.


----------



## Alien (Oct 12, 2011)

Check TF2 wiki

See goatse 

okaaaaaaay


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 12, 2011)

Finally fell to the temptation of buying a key. Wanted a Milkman, and I got a Boston Basher (which I gave to Alien)

Still, defying all logic, I buy another key to prove I wouldn't give up. This is what I got:


*Spoiler*: __ 





OH GOD YES

EVERYTHING WENT BETTER THAN EXPECTED


----------



## Alien (Oct 12, 2011)

Just got a Boston Basher in a drop lol

Not strange though


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 12, 2011)

lol

I guess Boston Basher could be really useful in degroot if you learn how to use it


----------



## Pipe (Oct 12, 2011)

The candycane is the best melee weapon for the scout in degrootkeep.


----------



## Alien (Oct 12, 2011)

But the fish is the most fun 

slap slap slap


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh, there's nothing as satisfying as getting a Fish Kill.

I laugh out loud any time I kill someone with it (especially if it's a KoY )


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2011)

Demos are the best in degrootkeep.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 12, 2011)

Degrootkeep is ruled by demoknights and cuntsmen.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 13, 2011)

Cuntsman for the win


----------



## dream (Oct 13, 2011)

I almost wish that I didn't give away all my cuntsmen.


----------



## Rios (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh please, use it as it is supposed to be used - in manly firefights, not for trolling melee peeps with ranged attacks


----------



## Zaru (Oct 13, 2011)

Somehow I can't get myself to like the huntsman. I hardly have any fear of huntsman snipers, and my own arrows don't hit shit either.  I dunno how you do it, Rios.


----------



## Rios (Oct 13, 2011)

Quake 3 - Railgun arena!


----------



## dream (Oct 13, 2011)

Rios said:


> Oh please, use it as it is supposed to be used - in manly firefights, not for trolling melee peeps with ranged attacks



But that's boring, I want to troll some melee punks.


----------



## Alien (Oct 13, 2011)

Strange weapons at the bottom that are not equipped are up for trade.


----------



## Didi (Oct 13, 2011)

When you craft strange weapons, is the result also strange?

Because I'd totally like to craft that sydney sleeper into a machina then.


----------



## Alien (Oct 13, 2011)

Vintage and Strange weapons lose their status when used in crafting so no.


----------



## Didi (Oct 13, 2011)

Balls           .


----------



## Zaru (Oct 13, 2011)

I like wearing hats that nobody else wears because it allows me to spot spies immediately.

So many times did I see an unsuspecting spy walking around with my precious soldier's exquisite rack. Little did they know it was all a trap.


----------



## Rios (Oct 13, 2011)

Haha same with the Huntsman. There arent many people playing with it so if I see a Sniper wandering around he eats an arrow.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 13, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Demos are the best in degrootkeep.



blue pain train soldier with biff banner solos


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 13, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Somehow I can't get myself to like the huntsman. I hardly have any fear of huntsman snipers, and my own arrows don't hit shit either.  I dunno how you do it, Rios.



Just stop aiming. The less you try, the more headshots you get.


----------



## Rios (Oct 13, 2011)

Doesnt work. Not in eclosed spaces anyway. When you are aiming at someone in the distance and there are enough meat shields in front of you, by all means - spam. If you and the enemy are close only aiming can save your ass.


----------



## Rios (Oct 13, 2011)

There you go, 432 damage with Huntsman. Wonder if it was a mini crit. Dont remember if the target was soaked in Jarate >.>


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 13, 2011)

Any ways to increase the chances of getting a dropped item, mein squares


----------



## Alien (Oct 13, 2011)

You can make idle accounts mein pimp 



Downside is that you'll have to buy something to make the idle accounts premium. Otherwise you won't be able to trade between them and your main


----------



## Rios (Oct 13, 2011)

Is the Soda Popper better than the Force-a-Nature? I've been having a blast with the FoN but unfortunately its only one


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 13, 2011)

Rios, someone would have an assist if the enemy was jarated.


----------



## Rios (Oct 13, 2011)

Then how I hit for so much


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 13, 2011)

Rios said:


> Then how I hit for so much


They probably had a melee weapon that made them more vulnerable to damage.


----------



## Rios (Oct 13, 2011)

Probably. But I remember hitting a Spy for around 390 and they dont have weapons, which increase ranged damage on them.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 13, 2011)

Rios said:


> Probably. But I remember hitting a Spy for around 390 and they dont have weapons, which increase ranged damage on them.


Maybe the number generator just glitched.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 13, 2011)

Do people scream HAAAAAAAAAX at you?


----------



## Pipe (Oct 13, 2011)

I hope it involves hats.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh. God. A disguised hat for the spy. That is the most awesome thing ever


----------



## Pipe (Oct 13, 2011)

Holy shit this is a big update


----------



## Alien (Oct 13, 2011)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES

Characters can now equip two misc-slot items at once


----------



## Zaru (Oct 13, 2011)

You know, guys

There's still halloween this month

Lots of new stuff in a short amount of time


----------



## Alien (Oct 13, 2011)

green blocks for everyone on this page to celebrate


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 13, 2011)

We should all play together this Halloween.


----------



## Alien (Oct 13, 2011)

Hoping we get those long rumored new modes soon as well.


----------



## Alien (Oct 13, 2011)

> A couple days ago we mentioned a "major project" we were working on that we promised to keep you updated on in the weeks and months ahead. Well, here's an update: It's done! Suck it, Valve Time.
> 
> That's right, folks. The Steam Workshop is live! What is it? An improved submission hub for community-created content that makes it easy for you to upload entries, check on their status and get feedback from us at Valve. Also, the TF community will be able to look at, comment on, and rate all item submissions in a single place.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pipe (Oct 13, 2011)

Fuck I can't enter steam right now.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 13, 2011)

OH SHIT OH SHIT

SO MANY NEW HATS


----------



## Pipe (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh you can try out new items for free, cool.


----------



## Alien (Oct 13, 2011)

Goddammit, i'm going full retard here


----------



## Alien (Oct 13, 2011)

scroll down to see the new stuff


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 13, 2011)

mfw I have to wait an hour for this shit to update

gamelwithchips.gif


----------



## Alien (Oct 13, 2011)

The Football Manager 2012 promo is a fucking Vuvuzela that you can equip in the action slot


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 13, 2011)

I WANT THE CREMATOR'S CONSCIENCE!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 13, 2011)

Alien said:


> The Football Manager 2012 promo is a fucking Vuvuzela that you can equip in the action slot



Oh shit 

Please tell me that any class can equip this


----------



## Alien (Oct 13, 2011)

Yup and it's even craftable


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 13, 2011)

This is a great day for TF2

Oh, mein square


----------



## Alien (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 13, 2011)

>Hoping I can sell items using a free account 

:33


----------



## Alien (Oct 13, 2011)

There's a Rambo hat.....


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 13, 2011)

I think I'll go Lone Ranger with the Solider mein square


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 13, 2011)

I WANT THAT PYRO BIRDCAGE AND THE HIGH FIVE TAUNT GODAMNIT


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 13, 2011)

WHY THE FUCK IS THIS UPDATE TAKING SO LONG


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 13, 2011)

Vuvuzelas in TF2?

Now the servers will be flooded by demos making that infernal buzzing.

IT'S SOUTH AFRICA ALL OVER AGAIN


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 13, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Vuvuzelas in TF2?
> 
> Now the servers will be flooded by demos making that infernal buzzing.
> 
> IT'S SOUTH AFRICA ALL OVER AGAIN


----------



## Zaru (Oct 13, 2011)

Steam has stopped working

Oh well


----------



## Alien (Oct 13, 2011)

Damn, all my fav servers are still down because of the update


----------



## Pipe (Oct 13, 2011)

oh fuck I want the Cremator's Conscience


----------



## Zaru (Oct 13, 2011)

NO VALVE I WILL NOT SPEND MONEY ON YOUR DARNED HATS AND ITEMS


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 13, 2011)

Zaru said:


> NO VALVE I WILL NOT SPEND MONEY ON YOUR DARNED HATS AND ITEMS



YOU KNOW YOU WILL

GABE NEWELL OWNS OUR SOULS NOW

EXCHANGING YOUR SOUL FOR A HAT. FAIR TRADE


----------



## Pipe (Oct 13, 2011)

Zaru said:


> NO VALVE I WILL NOT SPEND MONEY ON YOUR DARNED HATS AND ITEMS


----------



## Alien (Oct 13, 2011)

Zaru said:


> NO VALVE I WILL NOT SPEND MONEY ON YOUR DARNED HATS AND ITEMS





edit: lol pipe


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Oct 13, 2011)

Double Misc slots? 

not enough... I demand triple misc slot.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Rios (Oct 13, 2011)

So thats all? More hats?? Ow man


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 13, 2011)

FOUR FUCKING MINUTES TO GO

FOUR FUCKING MINUTES


----------



## Rios (Oct 13, 2011)

Aaah here is something for the non hat obsessed folk



> Replay:
> New camera shake functionality added for replays that are *not sufficiently dramatic*
> New slow-motion functionality added for replays where even camera shake *does not provide sufficient drama*



cant wait to try it


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Oct 13, 2011)

Rios said:


> So thats all? More hats?? Ow man



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bP-1f7HhMzc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Didi (Oct 13, 2011)

>Pirate Demoknight

TAKE ALL OF MY MONEY


----------



## Didi (Oct 13, 2011)

Though it really sucks I can't use the Summer Shades anymore together with my Genuine Dragonborn Helmet and my Familiar Fez

I don't care they looked sort of out of place, I thought they looked good man


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 13, 2011)

10% percent left to go


----------



## Rios (Oct 13, 2011)

Any idea why I cant change anything in my loadout even though the server is working?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 13, 2011)

>Loadout not available

What the fuck is this shit


----------



## Alien (Oct 13, 2011)

Just played a couple of rounds

Game felt way smoother than before.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 13, 2011)

And yet still no loadouts

What the fuck is this shit


----------



## Alien (Oct 13, 2011)

item servers are overloaded. Could take a while before it comes back up


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 13, 2011)

Godamnit, now I can't play with the Milkman I got yesterday.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 13, 2011)

Alien said:


> item servers are overloaded. Could take a while before it comes back up



VANILLA TF2 FOR EVERYONE


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 13, 2011)

So, I guess you can't get drops at the moment right?

Screw this. I'm playing Arkham Asylum today.


----------



## Alien (Oct 13, 2011)

I want my flare gun back 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzeAuN0DKxw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 13, 2011)

It's so weird to play Vanilla TF2. Reminds me when I had the Orange Box on xbox


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 13, 2011)

ULLAPOOL CABER HAS ITS OWN TAUNT

OH FUC-- BOOM


----------



## Pipe (Oct 13, 2011)

I heard the taunt doesnt kill.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 13, 2011)

GUYS EVERYTHING YOU BUY FROM THE MAN CO STORE IS TRADEABLE
THE SERVERS GLITCHED AND SOME ITEMS HAVE LOST THE PURCHASED STATUS 
SO WE CAN CRAFT AND TRADE WITH PURCHASED ITEMS
OH GLORIOUS DAY

MUST BUY CHEAP ITEMS AND TURN THEM TO SCRAP SCRAP SCRAP
CHEAP SCRAP 

THEN TURN THEM INTO REFINED

THEN HATS

OH GLORIOUS HATS


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 13, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I heard the taunt doesnt kill.



Taunt near a fucking wall
See what happens


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 13, 2011)

just buy the cheap starter bundles, turn the weapons into metal and craft the hats into better hats


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 13, 2011)

STICKY JUMPER is 49 CENTS


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 13, 2011)

OMFG BUY THE SCOUT STARTER
IT HAS 4 ITEMS FOR 99 CENTS
GOGOGOGO


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 13, 2011)

Is the Purity Fist cheaper? I really want that robot arm


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 13, 2011)

>Loads up TF2
>Could not connect to item server


----------



## Helix (Oct 13, 2011)

Reserve shooter for Pyro.


----------



## dream (Oct 13, 2011)

The update has nothing interesting for me.


----------



## Dango (Oct 13, 2011)

server glitch ? 
tradeable mann co store items? 


mannconomy will collapse again



Alien said:


> I want my flare gun back
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzeAuN0DKxw[/YOUTUBE]



that hi-5 would be a lot manlier if they didn't dance like girls afterwards


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 13, 2011)

And TF2 is broken to play once again.


----------



## Dango (Oct 14, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Is the Purity Fist cheaper? I really want that robot arm



It has a 25% discount at the moment, bringing it down to $7.49.

-

Everything is now tradeable after a few days but not craftable from Mann Co Store. Goodbye mannconomy, incoming traders rage.

Also my item loadout was not loading, but restarted game, works fine now.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 14, 2011)

Everything from the shop becomes tradable and craftable after a few days, but if you craft them before they became tradable you'll never be able to trade it. 

Also the hatconomy got fucked really hard.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 14, 2011)

The shop items don't become craftable, just tradable. At least that's what the store says.

Got some nice stuff on discount. You own my soul, Gabe.


----------



## Dango (Oct 14, 2011)

Manniversary hat is craftable (and tradeable?), people with dupe accounts rejoice.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 14, 2011)

Hmm it looks that crafting stuff from the shop is no longer available.


----------



## Dango (Oct 14, 2011)

My game has crashed thrice ever since the update. 
Anyone facing the same problem?


----------



## Alien (Oct 14, 2011)

Many people are experiencing crashes

including me


----------



## Rios (Oct 14, 2011)

Not so awesome update after all(too busy to play anyway)

Yo, give me an exploding bow, a freezing flamethrower, another rocket launcher if you want, something new to play around with instead of more hats you fat bastard.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Oct 14, 2011)

30 new hats added? Meh. Happy as long as I have my Tossle and Essentials.


----------



## Alien (Oct 14, 2011)

Another hat drop


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 14, 2011)

well i bought 7 scout packs before the anti craft thing happened :33
28 items
14 scrap
3 and 2/3 reclaimed
1 refined 2 scrap


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 14, 2011)

I've never had a hat drop. me jelly


----------



## Alien (Oct 14, 2011)

Well, i have way more playtime than you so i guess it's normal

You'll get one eventually


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 14, 2011)

Stop paying for intangible items.


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2011)

But all my Steam games are intangible items, should I really stop playing for them?


----------



## Rios (Oct 14, 2011)

Games are their own entities. Hats are.......things put on characters in a game serving nothing but bragging rights.


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2011)

I knew what he was getting at, Rios.  

I see hats in games the same way as I see tattoos, both are pretty useless but it's not my money so people can spend it on whatever makes them happy.


----------



## Rios (Oct 14, 2011)

Yea I know. I was just trying to revert the convo to something more useful instead of cosmetics :33


----------



## Pipe (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Dango (Oct 14, 2011)

whose account is this


----------



## Rios (Oct 14, 2011)

More weapon skins, please

[YOUTUBE]tklf39vDJGc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Oct 14, 2011)

That 

Is so right


----------



## firefist (Oct 14, 2011)

>reinstalling tf2.
>suddenly there is a german voice over for the cast.

>deinstall.exe


----------



## Zaru (Oct 14, 2011)

Fucking german censorship, btw


----------



## Alien (Oct 14, 2011)

Another strange axtinguisher 

I don't even use melee


----------



## Didi (Oct 14, 2011)

But the Axtinguisher is such a good weapon

Degreaser + axtinguisher combo, fuck yes


----------



## Zaru (Oct 14, 2011)

Didi said:


> Degreaser + axtinguisher combo, fuck yes



Been getting a lot of satisfying kills with that lately.


----------



## Rios (Oct 14, 2011)

Airblast makes it or breaks it. Sometimes it blasts them agaisnt a wall for an easy kill, other times it blows them away and gives them time to react.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 14, 2011)

Didi said:


> But the Axtinguisher is such a good weapon
> 
> Degreaser + axtinguisher combo, fuck yes



Now add the reserve shooter to that combo.

Still I'm loyal to my strange backburner.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 14, 2011)

some of this stuff looks really cool, wish I knew how to create items.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 14, 2011)

Pipe said:


> some of this stuff looks really cool, wish I knew how to create items.



All you need is Source SDK (which is free) and Garry's Mod (Optional).


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Oct 15, 2011)

Rios said:


> Airblast makes it or breaks it. Sometimes it blasts them agaisnt a wall for an easy kill, other times it blows them away and gives them time to react.



WM2 until they hit a wall.


----------



## Rios (Oct 15, 2011)

Honestly, the airblast is pretty weird. Sometimes they fly up in the air, sometimes they fly farther away from you and are harder to reach.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 15, 2011)

Any place where I can see how much are items worth?


----------



## Alien (Oct 15, 2011)

There's a price spreadsheet floating around but it's probably severley outdated now

i normally use the TF52 trading post but they just switched servers and their search engine ain't back up yet


----------



## firefist (Oct 15, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Fucking german censorship, btw



"this is your arm"
"no, that's a dumbell"


----------



## Pipe (Oct 15, 2011)

The new high-five taunt is awesome


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 15, 2011)

Demoman needs a grenade launcher that does this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpDLvLsRy1I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2011)

I wouldn't mind having a grenade launcher that does that.  :33


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 15, 2011)

yeah a super ball/bounce nade launcher


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Oct 15, 2011)

I WANT THIS NOW



SageMaster said:


> Any place where I can see how much are items worth?





Good for a general idea. Or if you want a more accurate representation of prices, go to tf2tp.com or something, search for both sellers and buyers, the price is usually the middle ground.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 16, 2011)

So, there was a Capture the Flag map back in the day that consisted of 2 trains driving side-by-side and you had to get into the other train to get the Intel.  What ever happened to this map, I can't seam to find it.  (Or remember the name)

I think it's the only CTF map I've ever liked besides Turbine.


----------



## Dango (Oct 16, 2011)

^ ctf_doublecross                     ?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 16, 2011)

Dango said:


> ^ ctf_doublecross                     ?



But there are no trains in this map


----------



## Alien (Oct 16, 2011)

CTF Convoy


----------



## Dango (Oct 16, 2011)

ctf_well has like one train

one beautiful paintrain that kills people 
idk about any other that is related to trains


----------



## Didi (Oct 16, 2011)

Alien said:


> CTF Convoy



Lol, UT-map gone TF2


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 16, 2011)

could someone please explain to me why this game always puts me in a good mood?


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> could someone please explain to me why this game always puts me in a good mood?



I have no idea, shouldn't you be the one that knows best why this game puts you in a good mood?


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 16, 2011)

it put's a smile on my face, makes me remember good times. Only dawn of war had that effect on me lol. Maybe it's nostalgia?


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 16, 2011)

Damn, I can't figure out if I should get back into this game properly again


----------



## Pipe (Oct 16, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> could someone please explain to me why this game always puts me in a good mood?



It's the hats.


----------



## Alien (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (Oct 16, 2011)

^ajajajajajajaja


----------



## Draffut (Oct 16, 2011)

Alien said:


> CTF Convoy



Never see this map anymore, it was a fun one.


----------



## Rios (Oct 16, 2011)

lolololol this video made me a better Spy

[YOUTUBE]xX1H1ykm2oU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SilverBaller (Oct 16, 2011)

Holy shit... The look on his face  I really hope they put this into next patch..


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 16, 2011)

Ugh, got a key and used it on series #20.

I got a strange pain train. ugh.


----------



## Alien (Oct 16, 2011)

Dominating people you know is so tasty 

Playing with 350 ping on the other hand ain't so nice


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2011)

Alien said:


> Dominating people you know is so tasty
> 
> Playing with 350 ping on the other hand ain't so nice



It's always fun to kill you in Degrootkeep.


----------



## Dango (Oct 16, 2011)

preet the only thing we remember about you is the fact that you were on the losing team in degrootkeep


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2011)

I was on your team for most of the match, then I was switched over into the other team.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 17, 2011)

dat feel when you're so close to crafting a refined but don't have enough weapons


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2011)

Sage, I think I have a few weapons that I can spare.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 17, 2011)

Koroshi said:


> Ugh, got a key and used it on series #20.
> 
> I got a strange pain train. ugh.



I've gotten 2 Chargin' Tards from Series 19s before.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 17, 2011)

Well, just invite me to trade if that's okay Goob. :33


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Helix (Oct 17, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> could someone please explain to me why this game always puts me in a good mood?



It's not a serious game like Counter-Strike.

I find myself just playing TF2 to relax and have fun. I think it's a good stress reliever.


----------



## Alien (Oct 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0Nw96eI5g0&feature=feedf[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 17, 2011)

So what would happen if I put a Grimm Hatte on custom blueprint and click craft? Will I get another hat or will I get metal?

EDIT: meh it does nothing, now i need another craft hat


----------



## Didi (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Axl Low (Oct 17, 2011)

YES
my 7 scout starter pakcs are now tradeable and craftable 

YES
YES
YESSSSSSS

WHAT EVIL SHALL I DO THIS TIME


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 17, 2011)

I got the hat with no name


----------



## Dango (Oct 17, 2011)

How did your scout pack become craftable?
ヽ(｀◇?)/ ︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Pipe (Oct 17, 2011)

Alien said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0Nw96eI5g0&feature=feedf[/YOUTUBE]



jajajaja so true



I d'aww and lol'd at the same time


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 17, 2011)

Dango said:


> How did your scout pack become craftable?
> ヽ(｀◇?)/ ︵ ┻━┻



during the update there was a 15 minute window where you could buy any item and it could be creatable 
so i bought 7 scout packs which got me 28 creatable items 
plus dr gobbort's victory pack for solider :33
/cheating the system


----------



## Dango (Oct 17, 2011)

Pipe said:


> jajajaja so true
> 
> 
> 
> I d'aww and lol'd at the same time


niels is possibly the bitchiest and meanest heavy partner I've ever had, every game is a flame war 

improves my german cussing though


Axl Low said:


> during the update there was a 15 minute window where you could buy any item and it could be creatable
> so i bought 7 scout packs which got me 28 creatable items
> plus dr gobbort's victory pack for solider :33
> /cheating the system


ahh i see, thanks !


----------



## Pipe (Oct 17, 2011)

Dango said:


> niels is possibly the bitchiest and meanest heavy partner I've ever had, every game is a flame war



He is a bro when I play with him, but I rarely went medic with him.


----------



## Alien (Oct 17, 2011)

Medic is a girl thing anyway, Pipe


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2011)

Men make perfectly good medics.


----------



## Rios (Oct 17, 2011)

It doesnt update my new records


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 17, 2011)

Medic is awesome.

However, I only go medic with people I know like you guys. Nothing frustrates me more than wasting an uber on a retard.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Oct 17, 2011)

Paper hats are no longer craftable.

lol at people who hoarded them.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 17, 2011)

I crafted mine yesterday 

though the hat I got was meh


----------



## Alien (Oct 17, 2011)

The Machina sound 

Should have crafted it sooner


----------



## Pipe (Oct 17, 2011)

Had a good machina vs cuntsmen match with alien


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 17, 2011)

I'll be up for TF2 in like an hour. Would you guys be up for it?


----------



## Dango (Oct 17, 2011)

niels is a cunt
but he used a gift today and it went to me 

so i guess i won't 
castrate him


----------



## Alien (Oct 17, 2011)

There were like 25 players on that server and you got the gift. I wouldn't bet on those odds.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 17, 2011)

You can try to create private matchs of 2 for giving gifts and don't risk to give to some random stranger.


----------



## Alien (Oct 17, 2011)

A guy gave out like 10 ten gifts at once and i got the sydney sleeper i needed for the machina so i decided to splash some happiness around as well


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm willing to buy some gifts and give them in a server with only you guys on. (not at the moment, all my money is going to arkham city)


----------



## Pipe (Oct 17, 2011)

There is nothing better than kill 2 people at once with the machina


----------



## Dango (Oct 17, 2011)

if you wanted a machina i could have given you mine
i don't even like the machina ♪(ﾉ?∀｀*)ﾉ


----------



## Helix (Oct 18, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> I'm willing to buy some gifts and give them in a server with only you guys on. (not at the moment, all my money is going to arkham city)



Okay, invite me to the server you do that on.


----------



## Rios (Oct 18, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Medic is awesome.
> 
> However, I only go medic with people I know like you guys. Nothing frustrates me more than wasting an uber on a retard.



Thats why you play with the Quick Fix. Its uber is never wasted.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 18, 2011)

ALIEN
OMFG

KGB + FAMILY BUSINESS
WHY SO OP? 
WHY U DEAD BRO?
WHY U MAD BRO?
WHY YOU RAGEQUITTING BRO?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 18, 2011)

Rios said:


> Thats why you play with the Quick Fix. Its uber is never wasted.



I find the quick fix rather underwhelming. The uber hardly keeps anyone alive.


----------



## Rios (Oct 18, 2011)

But it doesnt require you to stick with one guy. You can heal your whole team in a matter of seconds plus sentries and air blast cant do a thing to you and whoever you are healing. Since I hate pocketing thats a great deal for me.

btw the Buff Banner charges so fast, who would want a shotgun when you can give your team mini crits every 5 seconds


----------



## Alien (Oct 18, 2011)

No one likes the quick shit. 

Just got a haunted metal scrap (by smashing pumpkinkuns head in with a bat). Trying to gather up enough courage to try and craft the spinechilling skull cause i don't like the thought of losing 4 ref and getting the juju 

meh


----------



## Rios (Oct 18, 2011)

No wonder I named mine "not for you, Heavy"  haha 

Hey hey what can I buy with 7 refined metals :33 ?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 18, 2011)

Rios said:


> No wonder I named mine "not for you, Heavy"  haha
> 
> Hey hey what can I buy with 7 refined metals :33 ?



The real question is how did you get 7 refined so fast

Also, a few hats


----------



## Rios (Oct 18, 2011)

Playing a lot and scrapping everything of course. The only weapons I need are

Sniper - Huntsman and Razorback(both unlockable through achievements)
Soldier - Black Box, Buff Banner and Equalizer(two unlockable through achievements)
Scout - Force of Nature and Mad Milk(one unlockable through achievements)
Pyro - Degreaser, Flare Gun, Axtinguishier(two unlockable through achievements)
Heavy - Natascha, Sandvich and G.R.U.(two unlockable through achievements)
Medic - Quick Fix, Overdose and Ubersaw(one unlockable through achievements)
Engineer - Gunslinger and Frontier Justice (both unlockable through achievements)

So around 6 or 7 items that need to be crafted. Everything else I get rid of when I dont have space.

Only a few????????? One hat = 2 refined then  ?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 18, 2011)

Well it depends on the demand/value of each individual hat (hatless hats are pretty much worthless in hat terms), but 2-3 refined is a good idea of how much you gotta spend to get a hat in the mysterious lands of trading


----------



## Pipe (Oct 18, 2011)

Alien said:


> No one likes the quick shit.
> 
> Just got a haunted metal scrap (by smashing pumpkinkuns head in with a bat). Trying to gather up enough courage to try and craft the spinechilling skull cause i don't like the thought of losing 4 ref and getting the juju
> 
> meh



lol I want the juju hat and not the spinechilling


----------



## Dango (Oct 18, 2011)

Don't know is this has been posted, but its fun to watch.

[YOUTUBE]5Mlbhwgas-w[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]Sg-ZN0ixgzI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Oct 18, 2011)

STACKED TEAMS, PUNCH KITTEH IN THE BALLS


----------



## Alien (Oct 18, 2011)

Pipe said:


> lol I want the juju hat and not the spinechilling



Apparently it's worth quite a bit. In part cause i would need to gift wrap it since it's not trade-able


----------



## Rios (Oct 19, 2011)

I saw a golden wrench statue for the first time. I feel enlightened


----------



## Alien (Oct 19, 2011)

Genuine purity fist and Texas Ten Gallon get


----------



## Dango (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Alien (Oct 19, 2011)

This is what you get when you set your system date to 22/10/2011



I like the look of the house on the right


----------



## dream (Oct 19, 2011)

Looks pretty nice.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 19, 2011)

I hope we get new items or a new halloween map.


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Oct 19, 2011)

Yup, the Halloween update looks promising. 


The crashes are driving me crazy, new update's fault.


----------



## Alien (Oct 19, 2011)

Loooooooooooooooool


----------



## Draffut (Oct 19, 2011)

So when will I be able to play this again without the game locking up constantly?


----------



## Rios (Oct 19, 2011)

Dunno, last time I played each time I hit disconnect it dropped me to the desktop.


----------



## Alien (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm the worlds shittiest sniper but damn The Machina is one sexy rifle


----------



## Rios (Oct 20, 2011)

Why bother with them, play the Huntsman. You seem to be good with it.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 20, 2011)

My computer is fixed just in time for Halloween...


----------



## firefist (Oct 20, 2011)

Alien said:


> I'm the worlds shittiest sniper but damn The Machina is one sexy rifle



amen           .


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 20, 2011)

Crashes every 15 minutes.

: /


----------



## Rios (Oct 20, 2011)

From the vanilla classes the only one I can play and have fun with is Demoman :/ Oh well, THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!!!


----------



## dream (Oct 20, 2011)

Same here.  I play Heavy when I want to get past strong enemy resistance, medic when we have none on the team, and Eng for the same reason as medic.  Demo is what I play with for fun.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 20, 2011)

Meeeeeediiiiic!
Medic goes running and looking for heavy, he then finds heavy on a pogo robot horse, the rumbling time finished.
Medic Incerts a coin and gets disappointed, going back to base.
Heavy is happy again and laughs with joy.

those videos lol.


----------



## Alien (Oct 20, 2011)

Halloween time


----------



## Alien (Oct 21, 2011)

Just got a warning from an admin for having an inappropriate steam name on UKCS 

fuck that


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2011)

Alien said:


> Just got a warning from an admin for having an inappropriate steam name on UKCS
> 
> fuck that


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 21, 2011)

Alien said:


> Just got a warning from an admin for having an inappropriate steam name on UKCS
> 
> fuck that


                        . Beware I am going to add you soon.


----------



## Alien (Oct 21, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


>



i was just proclaiming a particular persons love for hot anal sex.


----------



## Alien (Oct 21, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> . Beware I am going to add you soon.



Go      ahead

Edit: should have been an edit


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2011)

Alien said:


> i was just proclaiming a particular persons love for hot anal sex.



No fun allowed on PG rated channels.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 21, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> No fun allowed on PG rated channels.


Are you Eternal Fail? Back when I used to lurk I saw you in the Anti Mods FC. That was an amusing read.


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> Are you Eternal Fail? Back when I used to lurk I saw you in the Anti Mods FC. That was an amusing read.



Yes, that was a fun time.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 21, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yes, that was a fun time.


I stopped reading it after a while...I will have to finish it. Espionage was so silly back then.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 21, 2011)

HOLLY FUCK
HOLYL FUCK

HOLLLLY FUUUUCK

A kritzkrieg medic ubered my Machina Sniper on dustbowl

In one shot
I killed a disguised cloaked spy, a heavy and medic pair and activated a dead ringer

quarter/half charge killed an engie and his sentry

quarter/half charge again killed another engie and sentry + soldier

TIME TO PUT THE TF2 DOWN


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2011)

I knew that I shouldn't have given away my Machina.


----------



## Alien (Oct 21, 2011)

I have two 

you need one ?


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2011)

Nah, I don't think that I'll be playing as a sniper for a while in any case.


----------



## Rios (Oct 21, 2011)

I need a Soda Popper pretty badly. Wanna see if its better than the Force of Nature, that knockback can be annoying.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Oct 21, 2011)

Rios said:


> I need a Soda Popper pretty badly. Wanna see if its better than the Force of Nature, that knockback can be annoying.



I have a Soda popper if you want it. Or you could always try it out from the Store. I hate it though, I prefer the scattergun after trying out every unlock.

On another note, got my dream hat for Demoman, Sunbeams Tavish Crown


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 21, 2011)

Gin Ichimaru said:


> I have a Soda popper if you want it. Or you could always try it out from the Store. I hate it though, I prefer the scattergun after trying out every unlock.
> 
> On another note, got my dream hat for Demoman, *Sunbeams Tavish Crown *


I'M JELLY! 



What did you have to trade to get it?


----------



## Alien (Oct 21, 2011)

From the official blog


----------



## Helix (Oct 21, 2011)

I am willing to host a TF2 server for NF Bros that wanna play cp_manor_event and help each other get shit from the headless horseman boss dude.

We need at least 10 people, so let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2011)

Alien said:


> From the official blog



Is that going to be a hat for pyros?


----------



## Alien (Oct 21, 2011)

Helix said:


> I am willing to host a TF2 server for NF Bros that wanna play cp_manor_event and help each other get shit from the headless horseman boss dude.
> 
> We need at least 10 people, so let me know if anyone is interested.



I'm             game


----------



## Alien (Oct 21, 2011)

Alien said:


> I'm             game



1) Helix
2) Dango 
3) Alien
4) ...


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2011)

I'll play on the server as well.


----------



## Helix (Oct 21, 2011)

Okay, so we need 5, 6 more?


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah, I'm sure that we can find a few others to play with us at the same time.


----------



## Helix (Oct 21, 2011)

Okay, let me see if I can set this script up.

Edit: HLDS has to update, then I can install sourcemod. If I can get this to work, we can spawn HHH without having to wait 8 minutes all the time.


----------



## Dango (Oct 21, 2011)

^


----------



## Pipe (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm in        .


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 21, 2011)

I can play for a while.


----------



## Helix (Oct 21, 2011)

Okay, I have the server running. I'll have to test the command though.

I am putting a password lock on the server for now.

IP: 64.121.103.75:27015
Password: herpderp

I may need to have someone volunteer to be admin. Just in case I have to be afk, someone can spawn the horsemann at will.

Hoping everyone's connection to me will be alright. If we do this now or not, at least I have this set up for people to help each other out for whatever event. 

Edit: Horsemann command works.

Maybe we can try playing tomorrow.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm in. 

I can be admin for you.


----------



## Magic (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm game gais.

gais


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 22, 2011)

Helix said:


> I am willing to host a TF2 server for NF Bros that wanna play cp_manor_event and help each other get shit from the headless horseman boss dude.
> 
> We need at least 10 people, so let me know if anyone is interested.



ill bro up with this brodown 

johnnylikesnapalm


----------



## Rios (Oct 22, 2011)

I'll try to help.


----------



## Didi (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh yeah, sounds great, I'm in.


----------



## SilverBaller (Oct 22, 2011)

What a great idea. Unfortunatly I don't have time . Damn college..


----------



## Alien (Oct 22, 2011)

Selling my strange crap

1 strange Boston Basher
1 strange Crusaders crossbow
1 strange Mad Milk
1 strange Half-Zatoichi
1 strange Sydney Sleeper
2 strange axtinguishers
1 strange ambassador
1 strange Razorback
1 strange Sniper Rifle

offers in metal.


----------



## Rios (Oct 22, 2011)

Gibbed 1000 fuckers with the Soldier BAM 50% achievements complete. And thats without a single taunt kill/freeze cam.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 22, 2011)

Alien said:


> Selling my strange crap
> 
> 1 strange Boston Basher
> 1 strange Crusaders crossbow
> ...



What chu want for the Zatoichi, SR, and Axeting?


----------



## Alien (Oct 22, 2011)

Sniper rifle is already gone 

1 ref for the two others combined. That's below normal asking price i think.


----------



## Alien (Oct 22, 2011)

SilverBaller said:


> What a great idea. Unfortunatly I don't have time . Damn college..



I have no idea how i got MVP2 in that last game since i was doing everything wrong lol

sorry mate.


----------



## Helix (Oct 22, 2011)

SilverBaller said:


> What a great idea. Unfortunatly I don't have time . Damn college..



I know that feel.

I can put the server up in about an hour or so if people need to kill the Horseless Headless Horsemann or want to look for those halloween gifts.


----------



## Alien (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm in

Tired of douchebags coming out of nowhere stealing the gift from right under my nose.


----------



## Rios (Oct 22, 2011)

hey ring a bell when this thing starts


----------



## Didi (Oct 22, 2011)

Ooh Alien I'd really like that strange axtinguisher

Whaddaya want for just that?


----------



## Alien (Oct 22, 2011)

2      rec

i have three of them


----------



## Didi (Oct 22, 2011)

Lol how did you get so much


Just drops, or from trades or crates or something?

And okay, I'll trade you the two rec.


----------



## Alien (Oct 22, 2011)

Crates 

Spending a bit too much money on keys these days


----------



## Rios (Oct 22, 2011)

Can you get strange items and hats from drops? I thought they can only be crafted/unlocked.


----------



## Alien (Oct 22, 2011)

Strange weapons don't drop, hats do


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 22, 2011)

Alien I can give you some more crates for free if you want. I hate having crates.


----------



## Rios (Oct 22, 2011)

I've deleted around 30 of them.


----------



## Alien (Oct 22, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> Alien I can give you some more crates for free if you want. I hate having crates.



Then allow me to take them off your hands


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 22, 2011)

Alien said:


> Then allow me to take them off your hands


I shall.


----------



## Alien (Oct 22, 2011)

Alien said:


> Selling my strange crap
> 
> 1 strange Boston Basher
> 1 strange Crusaders crossbow
> ...



+

1 strange eyelander 
1 strange sniper rifle 
1 strange blackbox

Willing to bargain etc...


----------



## Helix (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm going to put the server up in about 10-20 minutes. If anyone wants to volunteer to be an admin, I need your steam ID (it is a number). Just go into some random server on TF2 or quickly start your own, and in the console type "status" and I need the line that says something like "Steam_0:0:8943798." Then, I can give you admin. One you are admin, you can go in the console and type "sm_horsemann" to spawn him whenever you can, since I may have to go AFK.


----------



## Alien (Oct 22, 2011)

I volunteer

STEAM_0:0:4313233


----------



## Helix (Oct 22, 2011)

Bumping server info:

IP: 64.121.103.75:27015

No password at the moment, but if there is ever one it will be "herpderp".


----------



## Helix (Oct 22, 2011)

I won't be on to play or anything, but I can set the server up tomorrow too if people want to do the same thing again. I have Alien and Cocoa set as admin, if anyone else wants to volunteer. I can try to set up rockthevote and nominate, but the admins can change maps if they would like to.


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2011)

Tomorrow will be good for me.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 22, 2011)

Tonight was fun. I will post screenshots soon. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 23, 2011)

Enjoy.

I will get more tomorrow and I will try to get better shots this time.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 23, 2011)

Last one.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dream (Oct 23, 2011)

You should have went for five at the same time.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 23, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> You should have went for five at the same time.


I did. We had six at one time, but they were on different sides of the map. It's hard to have so many since they attack each other. I had to respawn a new batch of them like every 10-15 seconds.


----------



## dream (Oct 23, 2011)

> It's hard to have so many since they attack each other.





I would like to see that in action.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 23, 2011)

Is the haloween event up yet?


----------



## Pipe (Oct 23, 2011)

I was once on a a mann manor map and everyone was the HHH, the game crashed after a few minutes.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 23, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I would like to see that in action.


Join us tonight then. 



Suigetsu said:


> Is the haloween event up yet?


Not yet...



Pipe said:


> I was once on a a mann manor map and everyone was the HHH, the game crashed after a few minutes.


lolwut


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 23, 2011)

Make it instant respawn.


----------



## Helix (Oct 23, 2011)

Alright, I am going to put up the server again if anyone wants to play. I don't know if it will lag for people though.


----------



## Didi (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay


How the fuck do I join a specific IP in TF2?


----------



## dream (Oct 23, 2011)

Type: 

connect 64.121.103.75:27015

in the console to join Helix's server.


----------



## Alien (Oct 23, 2011)

browse servers => add server

c/p


----------



## Alien (Oct 23, 2011)

Server needs more people


----------



## Rios (Oct 23, 2011)

Dont think I will play again. It will be a major waste of time with big lag just for one hat in the end.....

btw I totally forgot you can do this 
[YOUTUBE]wwss3ARMuuc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Oct 23, 2011)

Server is quite dead at the moment. Lets try again later. More people will probably join then. Junni, Ark etc


----------



## Pipe (Oct 23, 2011)

I joined the moment you left. 

Arkham City is taking all my free time, damn you riddler.


----------



## Helix (Oct 23, 2011)

Alien said:


> Server is quite dead at the moment. Lets try again later. More people will probably join then. Junni, Ark etc



I'll keep the server up then. If it was laggy earlier, it shouldn't be now.


----------



## Rios (Oct 23, 2011)

Rocket jump to face a Heavy+Medic combo, unload the last 3 rockets into the Heavy, Heavy turns around to face you, no more Minigun ammo. 

Why this didnt happen on my birthday 



Helix said:


> I'll keep the server up then. If it was laggy earlier, it shouldn't be now.



Each and every American server is 150+ ping for me


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 23, 2011)

I had no problem playing with 300 ping while I was in a Korean server. I was dominating almost all of them. 

Heavy ftw.


----------



## Rios (Oct 23, 2011)

Chasing presents with the Heavy is not very wise though


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 23, 2011)

Rios said:


> Chasing presents with the Heavy is not very wise though


Are you calling the heavy slow??? 

The heavy is plenty fast with those special gloves...


----------



## Dango (Oct 23, 2011)

balls

my mouse's right click is faulty again and now it just constantly M2's
back to using touchpad
and crying blood from my eyes

as if i didn't suck enough already  gawd

two hours later and we still haven't enough players for the map? :<


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 23, 2011)

Haunted Metal scrap get.


----------



## Alien (Oct 24, 2011)

ow yes


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dream (Oct 24, 2011)

Looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 24, 2011)

I AM UNDEAD CYBORG HEAVY
YOU ATE SANDVICH
YOU MUST DIE


----------



## Pipe (Oct 24, 2011)

Alien said:


> ow yes
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I'm jelly


----------



## q9q9q9 (Oct 24, 2011)

team fucktress 2 is a piece of shit
go play real games like black ops.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2011)

Obvious troll is obvious


----------



## xetal (Oct 24, 2011)

blops is terrible


----------



## Draffut (Oct 24, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Obvious troll is obvious



Like his 12th troll post on the forums, they keep getting deleted.  Don't know why mods don't just ban him.


----------



## Rios (Oct 24, 2011)

How do you kill 1000 Demomen? For 20 hours playtime as a Soldier I've killed 130. I'll reach 1000 in.......errrr.....thats a lot of fucking time


----------



## dream (Oct 24, 2011)

You'll get there eventually, Rios.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 25, 2011)

mfw everyone's playing on mann_manor and I hate that map


Skip to 22 seconds


----------



## Dango (Oct 25, 2011)

Zaru said:


> mfw everyone's playing on mann_manor and I hate that map


truth, nothing but mann manor maps atm, where are the payloads 


> Skip to 22 seconds


----------



## Alien (Oct 26, 2011)

Do you guys also get invites to steam groups whose servers you've never even played on ?


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2011)

Alien said:


> Do you guys also get invites to steam groups whose servers you've never even played on ?



Every once in a while I do get them.  :/


----------



## Alien (Oct 26, 2011)

I just got an invite from a Russian group. Must be going through other groups inviting randoms or something


----------



## Rios (Oct 26, 2011)

I am in 6 or so groups 
Russians are cool as long as they dont use their mics too much :33


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 27, 2011)

Killing Gloves of Boxing + Family business = sooo broken


----------



## Rios (Oct 27, 2011)

Best way to go with Heavy is Buffalo Steak Sandvich + Fists of Steel. Works surprisingly well against unprepared opponents


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 27, 2011)

i've done that too


----------



## Alien (Oct 27, 2011)

Server mailing list confirmed the Halloween 2011 update is coming tonight 

and





> Fun facts about tonight
> 
> - The creator of Junkyard Justice was asked by Valve to re-submit his models to the workshop
> - They added a reference to "KOTH_Viaduct_Event" to the game a few days ago
> - They added a new quality, "Haunted" to the list of qualities an item can have


----------



## Zaru (Oct 27, 2011)

I know I'm poor and irish, but my 4 refined should be more than enough to buy all the new weapons that might come out now

At least I hope so


----------



## Rios (Oct 27, 2011)

They should really include some AoE bows, tried playing on a server with 30 players and couldnt up my K : D ratio above 2 : 1


----------



## Pipe (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Alien (Oct 27, 2011)

Evil dead references

just when i thought i couldn't love Valve any harder


----------



## Alien (Oct 27, 2011)

Costumes ey 

The TF mercs would wear awesome costumes that you can pick up by collecting scattered gifts in the Halloween update--which will be live very soon!"


----------



## Pipe (Oct 27, 2011)

Figthing monoculus for costumes will be fun.


----------



## Alien (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (Oct 27, 2011)

Well fuck college, time to play tf2.


----------



## Dango (Oct 27, 2011)

i got the pickled paw from the halloween gift thing 
i'm going to cry if tf2 continues to give me demoman shit


----------



## Pipe (Oct 27, 2011)

Curse you college internet, it's says I have to wait 3 hours to the update to finish.


----------



## Alien (Oct 27, 2011)

Got the eyeball hat and the achievement but staying alive in the underworld long enough to get the items is a bitch


----------



## dream (Oct 27, 2011)

That Emerald Jarate looks amazing.


----------



## Dango (Oct 27, 2011)

scouts in the underworld are a bitch

emerald jarate makes me think of possessed piss

the eye is fucking awesome

hell is awesome

i will be sad when halloween is over


----------



## Alien (Oct 27, 2011)

TF2 should have more night maps. I love the lighting in them. Looks charming


----------



## Zaru (Oct 28, 2011)

Can't play tf2 for the next 2 days


----------



## Helix (Oct 28, 2011)

Only thing I want is The Last Breath. Fuck everything else.


----------



## Alien (Oct 28, 2011)

Getting all the items will be difficult. Not sure if it's worth the hassle.


----------



## Helix (Oct 28, 2011)

Alien said:


> Getting all the items will be difficult. Not sure if it's worth the hassle.



It isn't because they are all Halloween-restricted save for two or three hats.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 28, 2011)

/Sees first gift and is about to grab it... Spy comes out of the corner and grabs it.

/Sees second gift....I am sitting in the transparent image of the gift....pyro runs into me and gets the gift instead of me.

/Is killed by Mono and the spawn is taking way longer than usual...gift appears on my spawn screen....after I spawn I run towards it.....steam glitches and pops up without allowing me to exit out....stops glitching right AFTER someone takes the gift.

/is pissed and rages quits game

How the crap didn't I get the gift!?!?? I was inside the freaking gift!

/rage


----------



## Dango (Oct 28, 2011)

Alien said:


> TF2 should have more night maps. I love the lighting in them. Looks charming


"charming"
you're such a girl

in before requests for candlelit dinners and raunchy sex scenes between spy and scout mummy in some sordid romance


Zaru said:


> Can't play tf2 for the next 2 days


wat 
why 

-

♬(ﾉ?-ω-)ﾉ⌒★
also it was fun playing with you pipe
kinda

even though we didn't really bump into each other


----------



## Pipe (Oct 28, 2011)

Dango said:


> ♬(ﾉ?-ω-)ﾉ⌒★
> also it was fun playing with you pipe
> kinda
> 
> even though we didn't really bump into each other



yeah it was fun I think I saw you 2 times I think 

I want the ghost pyro face, also didn't get the gift


----------



## Alien (Oct 28, 2011)

Rumour floating around that if you have a full set with the haunted item quality you can wear it all year round


----------



## Rios (Oct 28, 2011)

haha I got a Sniper costume, dude!!!!!
Was about to bitch how Valve cares only about cosmetics but hell, I wouldnt mind this one  . 


Now to find some time to play >.>


----------



## Rios (Oct 28, 2011)

btw apparently when you taunt kill someone when you lost the round and they are rampaging your base with criticals it doesnt count for the achievement >.>


----------



## Didi (Oct 28, 2011)

That is correct.



Also can't play TF2 for the coming 4 days, ffffff


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Oct 28, 2011)

Will be able to play for 24 hours starting tomorrow .

On another note, goddamn I want a Halloween unusual. Gonna trade for a ton of keys and open my crates.


----------



## Rios (Oct 28, 2011)

That Monoculus is more interesting than the pumpkin knights :33


----------



## Rios (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Alien (Oct 28, 2011)

Alien said:


> Rumour floating around that if you have a full set with the haunted item quality you can wear it all year round



Nothing changes when you have a full haunted set so it's probably not true. Still says Halloween restricted

Only thing that changes when you have a full set is your classes voice responses and such


----------



## Rios (Oct 28, 2011)

Just got the Tin boots. Only one part left to complete my Soldier set.


----------



## Alien (Oct 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwCClbsYOJM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 28, 2011)

Helix can you bring your server back up?  These tryhards are ruining the event and preventing me from getting my gifts...


----------



## Rios (Oct 28, 2011)

I think I got it, you get Haunted items by collecting the gifts in the Underworld. Not that there is any difference between them and the normal ones.

Just one thing I dont get - whats the "Loot Island"  ?


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 28, 2011)

Rios said:


> I think I got it, you get Haunted items by collecting the gifts in the Underworld. Not that there is any difference between them and the normal ones.
> 
> Just one thing I dont get - whats the "Loot Island"  ?



That's where you get the book. The mono has to die before a portal to loot island is opened.


----------



## Rios (Oct 28, 2011)

That eye? I thought all portals it opens were to places where you have to exit fast and get all bonuses at once. So damn complicated 

Oh well, going to hunt again. At least I am getting better with Scout.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah the last portal is loot island.


----------



## Rios (Oct 28, 2011)

Alright I got it. That was pretty easy.


----------



## Helix (Oct 28, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> Helix can you bring your server back up?  These tryhards are ruining the event and preventing me from getting my gifts...



I'll put it up, but you probably will have to wait awhile for people to start coming in.

Edit: I registered the server, so hopefully it will be easier to get people.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 28, 2011)

Kthx                             .


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 28, 2011)

Lots of people in the server. Come join!


----------



## Pipe (Oct 28, 2011)

Played eyeduct like for +2 hours on a 16 player server not a single gift.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 29, 2011)

I got two, and both of them were the same thing. WTFFFFFF


----------



## Rios (Oct 29, 2011)

Try it with 32. The odds will be better.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 29, 2011)

With more people chances you find a gift get lower since is more people looking for the gift.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 29, 2011)

Helix can you bring the server back up?


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 29, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Played eyeduct like for +2 hours on a 16 player server not a single gift.



Played eyeduct like for 2+ hours on a 16 player server with Pipe and was one of the first to find a gift


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 30, 2011)

played eyeduct for 11 hours
didnt even get drops


----------



## Zaru (Oct 30, 2011)

Alien said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwCClbsYOJM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



"scientists in the future have studied your ass for centuries... and sent me back in time to kick it"


----------



## Rios (Oct 30, 2011)

Eyeduct is not even a good koth map. Harvest is way better, I wish they dropped gifts there.


----------



## Rios (Oct 30, 2011)

Haunted spy goggles.......but I dont play with Spy


----------



## Alien (Oct 30, 2011)

Just raped as demo. Scored 60 points in a round (that's a lot for me ) 

Kritz stickies <3


----------



## Rios (Oct 30, 2011)

Reminds me of my Soldier ownage from yesterday, no Medic whatsoever

I usually get tagged by Spies but when they leave me alone on a small map with tight corridors its a massacre.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 30, 2011)

Alien said:


> Just raped as demo. Scored 60 points in a round (that's a lot for me )
> 
> Kritz stickies <3



Tbh I feel bad whenever I kill someone with crits, especially if he was probably better than me.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 31, 2011)

What the heck, I cant play TF2. says some stuff about not being signed on and trying again later...


Noouuu 
Is it just me? or are the tf2 servers down?


----------



## Rios (Oct 31, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Tbh I feel bad whenever I kill someone with crits, especially if he was probably better than me.



Wow cant believe I've found someone who thinks like me 

Now if you also think that having a pocket Medic is lame and unfair advantage it'd be perfect :33


----------



## Zaru (Oct 31, 2011)

Why is it an unfair advantage? It locks an entire player on your ability to kill. Imagine how much damage that guy could do by himself.


----------



## Rios (Oct 31, 2011)

By this logic every Medic is locked. So if every Medic is -1 firepower for the team lets look at the two instances - one where one Medic is locked to one player all the time and one where one Medic helps the entire team. Now which one is fair and which one is selfish bullshit? Hell I even saw it labelled as "teamwork" somewhere.


----------



## Rios (Oct 31, 2011)

Awww damn, I forgot to address the "unfair advantage" point. Well, its a personal thing. If you have to fight this player with a pocket Medic all the time of course its unfair because its not a fair skill vs skill fight. Same as random criticals pretty much.


----------



## Alien (Oct 31, 2011)

Alien said:


> Just raped as demo. Scored 60 points in a round (that's a lot for me )
> 
> Kritz stickies <3



This was obviously a fluke since the only thing i'm managing to hit today seems to be my own face 



Zaru said:


> Tbh I feel bad whenever I kill someone with crits, especially if he was probably better than me.



I've been raped so hard and so many times by demos with kritz pocketmedics that i didn't mind that it was me dissing out the pain for once

But my normal ubers with demo are abysmal against anything that's moving. I can take out nests just fine but anything else is a big nope.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 31, 2011)

The power of a team full of medics

[YOUTUBE]1EFYzVvn3zc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Oct 31, 2011)

I played for first time today and sucked hardcorez also I learned scouts burn like paper.


----------



## Didi (Oct 31, 2011)

Why the fuck is my playtime and highscores and shit reset


All my records/stats are gone in-game


They're still there in steam

They just weren't there in the game


Meh, weird, probably just some bug that'll fix itself


----------



## Zaru (Nov 1, 2011)

Not my screenshot but


----------



## Rios (Nov 2, 2011)

Awww yea I can finally play a crossbow asshole Medic. Arrows > Teammates


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Nov 2, 2011)

Medics aren't unfair because *Team* Fortress 2.




It is unfair in the sense that it's 2 on 1 though


----------



## Rios (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey hey I never said that the Medic as a class is unfair. Just pointed out a specific scenario.

For example, I have problems with a team full of Heavies, not with the Heavy class by itself. Its simple really, Heavies in big quantities are almost impossible to stop by yourself or a disorganized team, unless there are many skillful players on this team. The same could be said for a team full of Engineers on defense, if you dont have a bunch of good exploding classes and skillful support you will fail without a doubt.

Same with Medics and what I dont like is how the first thing many newbie Medics learn is how to stick to one player's ass constantly, preferably a Heavy. Now of course thats a good learning practice but there are two things wrong with that:
1) Its too damn powerful. If you are two friends and communicating you are more than likely going to steamroll the other team, who cares about your other teammates.
2) Its constantly promoted everywhere. Valve does it too with its Meet the Medic video or those pocket Medic cosmetics for Heavy and Soldier.

I could write more but bah, havent played TF2 in a while so dont want to get into it


----------



## Pipe (Nov 2, 2011)

just relax and enjoy yourself


----------



## Dango (Nov 3, 2011)

I can't fucking wait for the 6th when people go back to payload /CP maps instead of all this Halloween stuff, meh.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 3, 2011)

Rios said:


> 1) Its too damn powerful. If you are two friends and communicating you are more than likely going to steamroll the other team, who cares about your other teammates.
> 2) Its constantly promoted everywhere. Valve does it too with its Meet the Medic video or those pocket Medic cosmetics for Heavy and Soldier.


On the contrary, stalemates and such are often only broken up through medics doing their job right. (or a good spy, in case the stalemate stems from sentry camping)


----------



## Rios (Nov 3, 2011)

Thats Ubers, the main reason they exist is to fight Engineers.

The main reason pocketing exists is overheal, unless you think pocketing someone with the Quick Fix is going to work.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 3, 2011)

The only unbalance in TF2 is stacked teams on public servers.

Of course a heavy/medic combo is hard to stop by yourself: Fighting two players by yourself should be hard.

Deal with it, every class except engies can take them on and engies work different to other classes.


----------



## Rios (Nov 3, 2011)

It'd be way easier to deal with them if the Huntsman had the advantage of the normal Sniper - taking out an overhealed Heavy in one shot. Turns out the only sure way to put them down is two consecutive headshots with the Heavy most likely fully aware of your position when you go for the second one. Its a hard job, mate


----------



## Pipe (Nov 3, 2011)

Or you could also use a sniper rifle instead of the huntsman.


----------



## Rios (Nov 3, 2011)

You play what you want not whats the strongest. In other words, sniping people with the crossbow while everybody around me is screaming MEDIC is sweet!


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Nov 3, 2011)

Actually many classes can take out a heavy medic combo. Not herp derp easy, but possible.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 3, 2011)

Anyone else having this problem? I can't play TF2 for five minutes without the game crashing

Oh, mein square


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 4, 2011)

Playing all the classes for achievements. figured Id learn them that way. Suck ass at demoman. killing at heavy, pryo, soldier and medic.


----------



## Alien (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (Nov 4, 2011)

I wonder if you can actually wear 2 different glasses since now we can use 2 misc at once.


----------



## Didi (Nov 4, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I wonder if you can actually wear 2 different glasses since now we can use 2 misc at once.



I don't think


Because since that update I can't wear the Familiar Fez and the Summer shades at the same time

Or most hats which obstruct stuff like shades


----------



## Rios (Nov 4, 2011)

>Medic ubers me when I have 0 rockets
>Switching to Equalizer to do some damage
>Epic failure


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 4, 2011)

No taunt kills mein square


----------



## Dango (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Rios (Nov 5, 2011)

Thats very smart, Valve. Replacing "you've lost connection to the item server" with "the server you are playing on has lost connection to the item server" which prompts you to keep changing servers when it fact it doesnt do shit. You can still see people using their fancy unlockables/craftables so the problem is in you.

Again.

Smartasses.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2011)

Dango said:


> -image-



Disgusting.

Rios, I've yet to have that problem. :/


----------



## Cocoa (Nov 5, 2011)

I have that problem A LOT. I just disconnect and then reconnect to the server and the problem is fixed. Darn Valve!


----------



## Rios (Nov 5, 2011)

It doesnt fix it for me. Seems like the only sure way to get rid of it is to reinstall the latest patch. Problems, problems everywhere.


----------



## Cocoa (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow that sucks! What happens when you disconnect and then try to rejoin?


----------



## Rios (Nov 5, 2011)

I see people holding invisible guns which is frankly hilarious but I still want my goddamn fancy tools


----------



## Cocoa (Nov 5, 2011)

I know the feeling.


----------



## Rios (Nov 5, 2011)

Now I can use my loadouts but cant change or craft anything because "item server is not available"

I honestly dont get it.


----------



## Cocoa (Nov 5, 2011)

I hate when Valve does that.... Screw you Valve!


----------



## Dango (Nov 6, 2011)

for some reason today has been a very lucky day for me ♬(ﾉ?-ω-)ﾉ⌒★
i got a hat drop (snaggletooth) and i found four halloween masks that literally spawned at my feet

this is so weird


----------



## Zaru (Nov 6, 2011)

Gabe's watching you.


----------



## Rios (Nov 6, 2011)

The proper response
[YOUTUBE]M5QGkOGZubQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rios (Nov 6, 2011)

This video always makes me 
[YOUTUBE]Xj5k32BeKis[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pipe (Nov 6, 2011)

D'aww


----------



## Rios (Nov 7, 2011)

I've noticed a very disturbing trend when playing as a Huntsman on payload maps - around 50-60% of my deaths are from Pyros. Which doesnt make any sense because its not like I am hanging at the front lines and unlike the stationary Snipers I am not bothered by Flare fire.

Honestly, Pyros are still such a mystery. How does W+M1 allow them to bypass the front lines and do such incredible damage


----------



## Zaru (Nov 7, 2011)

Rios said:


> Honestly, Pyros are still such a mystery. How does W+M1 allow them to bypass the front lines and do such incredible damage



Good pyros need incredible map awareness, as they can't do much if someone  notices them at mid-range. So they're better at getting around unnoticed than other non-spy classes. Also, they can just evade encounters with airblasts, and the people they meet might not pursue them further.
Their silhouette might play a role as well. They're overall rendered darker than even a demoman, which means they're easier to miss.


----------



## Cocoa (Nov 7, 2011)

Fire scares people and makes them freak out. This makes them miss most of their shots on the pyro and thus they get through. Either that or the pyro is just sneaky or he just airblasts everyone away.


----------



## Rios (Nov 7, 2011)

Its hard being sneaky when there are just two paths to go(referring to the beginning of Barnblitz defense where 3 different Pyros managed to penetrate the defenses quite easily and get the ambush, one of them straight out went through 2 Soldiers and a Demo setting everything on fire not using the airblast even once). 

I think the fear of fire might play a role. Even if the people against you are bad shots you are most likely going to be killed as a Heavy in the open without support. As a Pyro you can pretty much go near them and set them ablaze more often than not. And its not because the Pyro just happens to be faster. If something is going towards you its as easy as pie to take down, even Scouts. 

I dont think Pyros blend very well with the environment. Their weapon is too big and goes through walls. It also makes them quite wide and easy to spot.

That "sneaky paths" is true though. On the final point of Frontier you have a choice - you either go forward and push the cart/help your team to clear their last stand and always get a random Pyro in your ass or be a chicken () . 

In the end its mostly a combination of map design and bad players. I've had some fun fights with Pyros who airblast as a Soldier but more often they just charge. Another thing that makes this possible is the deceiving fire. They actually have a bigass range with these flamethrowers. Sometimes I dont even see it and it still gets me. 

Carrying Jarate and Mad Milk and using them every time you are on fire and for nothing else helps A TON. Equalizing to a health pack does the trick too. 

Ah well lets just post a pic of two Heavy friends taking a nap on a crate


----------



## Rios (Nov 7, 2011)

Plus in this game you have to deal with Spies who are nothing more than a flickering mist most of the time so yea, once you get used to that spotting a Pyro even in the shadows is mundane.


----------



## Alien (Nov 8, 2011)

I suck so much these days. Haven't had something even remotely resembling a decent round lately.

;_;


*Spoiler*: __ 



i blame Dango's for distracting me in the steam chat.


----------



## Rios (Nov 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]mPHbU1RHIN0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dango (Nov 9, 2011)

Alien said:


> I suck so much these days. Haven't had something even remotely resembling a decent round lately.
> 
> ;_;
> 
> ...



well fuck you too bitch, my k/d ratio for demo falls to a pathetic of 1/1 every time you sign on and start bitching 

> is it me or has steampowered forums been down for the last 24 hours
> item drops do stack if you don't play for a week, right? ; _ ; just wanted to confirm this


----------



## Pipe (Nov 9, 2011)

The item drop system always resets  on wednesdays. So if you don't get your max item drop that week, well play more the next week.


----------



## Dango (Nov 11, 2011)

Argh. 
]:


fuck that shit


----------



## Rios (Nov 11, 2011)

Haha I hope someone gets burned

Fuck Steam


----------



## Cocoa (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 11, 2011)

Im going to now list the types of players I have come to hate in this game.

Heavy: The long range scaredy cat heavy. If I uber you, and you go runnign for cover while fighting, I just wasted an uber. You are a walking tank now, stop being such a pussy.

Scout: Scouts that hit and run, but onlt run abckwards adn forwards. The enemies can still hit you. THe game isn't in 2D strafe, goddamit!!!

Soldiers:  The Equalizer isn't all that awesome when you are outnumbered. switch back to your goddam rockets and do some crowd control.

Engineer: If you see me or someone else building a sentry gun, don't build your right next to me. makes it a lot easier to take em both out. Also, dont spend the first 4 minutes building everything at the start and move it piece by piece. Also, if the team advances, don't just chill in the back in case we get pushed back. advance with us.

Medic: If you are healing me and Im an offense class (soldier/pyro/heavy) and your uber gauge reaches 100%, Im going to assume you are going to uber me. call me stupid. So if you're not gonna use your uber let me know. But saving it as a panic button for yourself is real cheap. So is ubering me, then as I go to charge in you switch and uber someone else.

Sniper: If there is a sniper on your team and he is zoomed in on his scope/bow, don't stand in front of him. Kill stealing is never cool, It blocks his view of his target, and allows the enemy to catch him off guard.


----------



## Dango (Nov 11, 2011)

getting this error code when i try to visit steam profiles now :<


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 13, 2011)

NEXT


----------



## Rios (Nov 13, 2011)

This looks like a CS map


----------



## Cocoa (Nov 13, 2011)

You defeated Aids! Congrats Mein Square!


----------



## Dango (Nov 16, 2011)

[SP][/SP]

minecraft server from the top *__*
sniping people from here and tipping your hat to them is delicious


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2011)

I must try that one of these days. :33


----------



## Rios (Nov 16, 2011)

I need to pick up this game again. Currently about to try NFS: The Run. I swear if its cheesy.......which it'll probably be  ............I'll be back on track.


----------



## Rios (Nov 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Gw7_umeEYWk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Nov 18, 2011)

And that's why I love doublecross


----------



## Cocoa (Nov 18, 2011)

Rios said:


> [YOUTUBE]Gw7_umeEYWk[/YOUTUBE]


So much fail...


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Nov 19, 2011)

Dango said:


> [SP][/SP]
> 
> minecraft server from the top *__*
> sniping people from here and tipping your hat to them is delicious



Oh god. C: fucking love minecraft servers.

What's the IP for this one?


----------



## Cocoa (Nov 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79R-Q57cvlQ&feature=grec_index[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dango (Nov 20, 2011)

Shinobi Nikki said:


> Oh god. C: fucking love minecraft servers.
> 
> What's the IP for this one?



Trade Server IP: 66.151.138.145
Vanilla Trade Server IP: 66.151.138.146

I've yet to come across a minecraft map that isn't a trade server. :<

Must be fun though. When you're a sniper. 

--

Fun clicks for TF2:


----------



## Rios (Nov 20, 2011)

I have no idea why I uploaded this. Maybe because it was my very first game after 2 weeks break(and was exactly 1 minute long), or because of how silly it sounds to camp spawn with the Huntsman, or how I cant hit the person I am aiming for, or how I explode other Snipers, or how I failed to see a Scout who was right in front of me....it was an all around ridiculous game and the reason I love Team Fortress so much 

[YOUTUBE]rUEnxJMl7vI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Nov 22, 2011)

Dango is a pigdisgusting trader 


*Spoiler*: __ 



thanks for the cheap painted bill's <3


----------



## Pipe (Nov 22, 2011)

For Alien


----------



## Dango (Nov 23, 2011)

Alien said:


> Dango is a pigdisgusting trader
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


being a trader sucks cock so much it bleeds
matter of fact, bleeding penises

bleeding orifice of sex everywhere 



Pipe said:


> For Alien




^ resembles him more


----------



## Dango (Nov 23, 2011)

edit;

New misc item introduced in game last night, the Dr. Whoa. A pink/red/SPECTRUM OF RED COLOURS HERE / blue bowtie to celebrate the 48th anniversary of Dr. Who cum 23rd of November.

It is labelled as a "level 15 wearable shirt".

So cute.


----------



## dream (Nov 23, 2011)

It is pretty cute. :33


----------



## Didi (Nov 23, 2011)

Bow ties are cool.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 23, 2011)

Bowties = classy manliness.


----------



## Dango (Nov 23, 2011)

^Paintable as well, b/w ones look boss.


--

Just posting to give a heads up to anyone who trades often here--there is a glitch going around that makes some users appear to have duplicates of many of the same item. ie. having >10 level 7 black max's head () aka user Secret, so if you're trading something fucking expensive like HoUWAR (250 USD lol wut) then be careful. 

Known items that have been duplicated:
Level 1 Max's Head
Burning Flames Tossle Unusual
Level 7 Max's Head, painted A Distinctive Lack Of Hue

Reddit and SourceOP warned about this too, and a lot of users posted asking for the profile of the person trading Max's to get it cheap--if anyone else here shares the same sentiments, don't. Its likely that these items are just a result of an item loadout/client server lag effect, and would probably vanish the moment the user disconnects from his little private server he set up. 

Just a heads up. Meh, don't think I've typed this much shit in so long.


----------



## Rios (Nov 23, 2011)

Duping just like in Diablo II! *sweet memories*
Sadly the game has become an endless jacking off with the Huntsman and running around on fire for me. Just when I was about ready to actually spend money on it


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2011)

... nobody forces you to play sniper only.


----------



## Rios (Nov 24, 2011)

But I love it! Sure I can play other classes and I do(Kritz Medic yesterday) but eventually the time comes when I have to take care of business by myself. That Sentry gun in the middle of the road your team cant do shit about? Change to Huntsman and two shot it! Spies annoy you when you try soldiering and kill you before your Buff Banner charges? Grab your Razorback! No Medics on your team? Dont be a brick and be quick! There are few other classes that are as self sufficient as the Huntsman and dont rely on a good team to shine. Maybe Scout but its too hard to play him on a Payload map thats not Upward. Demoman too but he happens to be my weakest class after the Spy


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2011)

Spies killing you as a Soldier? Half of the time you should be on high ground or in the air, so those must be some pretty lucky or skilled spies.

I love the fact that some maps have quite dangerous "camping spots". Like the sight blocker on the 2fort battlement exit, or the lamp on top of the doublecross main exit. They never see it coming until someone died.


----------



## Rios (Nov 24, 2011)

thats the rule but
a) most of the time you dont want to rocket jump unless you have a Medic on you
b) some maps dont even have high ground, Hoodoo for one, or the high ground is just another level filled with badies in the case of Thundermountain

And I said "until I charge my buff banner" you can keep away from visible enemies and charge it no problem, you dont always have eyes on your back though


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2011)

Black box + gunboats = Rocket jumping hardly has an impact on your health


----------



## Rios (Nov 24, 2011)

You'd have only 2 rockets to spend while in the air. If you are going to be bunny hopping at least take the Cow Mangler :/


----------



## Alien (Nov 24, 2011)

new promos


----------



## Rios (Nov 24, 2011)

wow I just saw a Pyro hacker firing flare gun like it is a machine gun
pretty damn impressive, I thought people only use speed hacks


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2011)

Machine gun flare guns? 

There's a kind of server where everyone has more loaded ammo (e.g. 10 loaded rockets) and single reload weapons like the flaregun don't need to reload inbetween. Pretty interesting from time to time.


----------



## Rios (Nov 24, 2011)

Something like that

The Liberty Launcher has to be the lamest weapon ever created right after the Backburner.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2011)

Fast rockets with splash make pyro sad
At least they only have 3 of them


----------



## Pipe (Nov 24, 2011)

I knew it was a matter of time until they added a hidden blade for the spy.


----------



## Dango (Nov 24, 2011)

someone buy my shitty sniper unusual for 1.5 buds


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2011)

How do you even sell a half bud

That's not even stereo, man


----------



## Dango (Nov 24, 2011)

cut it up like a ribbon

nah

1 bud = 15 keys
1.5 buds = 1 bud + bills (painted black or white)

.. if you're lucky


----------



## Rios (Nov 25, 2011)

I am in love with the Loch n Load but its hit detection is so weird. I couldnt hit a teleporter, the pill disappeared all the time before it hit it


----------



## Adachi (Nov 26, 2011)

I haven't played this game in like more than a year, how is it now that it's become F2P?


----------



## Rios (Nov 27, 2011)

You should have asked this several months ago. Now the F2P newbs like me either learned how to play or dropped out and are spending their time with the new warfare shooters.


----------



## Rios (Nov 27, 2011)

Finally 100+ hours as a Huntsman Sniper, to celebrate it I changed my nick to "is a credit to team" . Hilarity ensued.


----------



## Dango (Nov 28, 2011)

> *Strange Weapons*
> *Strange Bushwacka*
> 
> *Normal Weapons*
> ...



hello friends/enemies/motherfuckers alike
i have the above weapons in spares

and i want to give them away

if you have any need for them add me, tell me you're from nf, and tell me what weapon you want and i'll give it to you

cheers

two items per person please


----------



## Rios (Nov 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]V3dQ2wGpSN8[/YOUTUBE]

I laughed really hard for some reason. Maybe because of the "thump" sound in the end.


----------



## Alien (Nov 29, 2011)

Loving the super fast alt-tab speed. Excellent update Valve.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 29, 2011)

Alien said:


> Loving the super fast alt-tab speed. Excellent update Valve.



Starting tf2 with -windowed -noborder makes alt tabbing a <1 second deal.


----------



## Alien (Nov 29, 2011)

Ya someone on GAF just informed me of that. Wish id known about it sooner.

But it's not necessary anymore now.

The other performance updates in the patch are also noticeable. 

In b4 'hl2.exe has stopped working' every 5 minutes.


----------



## Alien (Nov 29, 2011)

Also, i'm borrowing Juns lime green Max's Severed Head and spies disguised as me stand out so hard now


----------



## Rios (Nov 29, 2011)

No more "wait here for 1 hour cuz I am going to play TF2 and cant alt+tab" ? Need to try it now.


----------



## Rios (Nov 29, 2011)

What the fuck its instantaneous. Will certainly make the the 20+ seconds wait on defense less boring.


----------



## Dango (Nov 29, 2011)

Alien said:


> Also, i'm borrowing Juns lime green Max's Severed Head and spies disguised as me stand out so hard now



I think the lime is starting to grow on me, in a sickly radioactive way. 

And yeah, spies, snipers stand out a lot with (lime) Max's. 

Derp


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Dec 1, 2011)

So like, what class do you guys like to play most? C:

I seem to have gotten REALLY good with Scout lately o.o god knows why... and I tend to play Spy when I feel like I'm not going to fuck it up... or just have the patience to wait cloaked. Other than that I tend to be Snipah. :V


----------



## Dango (Dec 1, 2011)

^ I like Spy, but play medic. Almost all the time. 


-


Just got another unusual. <3


----------



## Zaru (Dec 1, 2011)

You know Nicole, that's basically a huge fucking "headshot me" indicator that people can see from everywhere


----------



## Dango (Dec 1, 2011)

I know, I don't even play Sniper.
But theres a reason why Spy/Heavy/Sniper unusuals are bottom tier--Spy because you're cloaked or trying to be sneaky and not stand out all the time, heavy because traders don't like heavy (lol) and Sniper because its counter productive. 

Medic / Demo / Solly / Scout unu's are boss. INCOMING


----------



## Rios (Dec 1, 2011)

Dont know about Heavy. The class is not challenging or fun or even interesting to watch.

As for favorite class...........wont talk about it because I do it all the time anyway XD


----------



## Zaru (Dec 1, 2011)

Heavy is fun if you're being a sneaky heavy. I mean that before Tomislav even existed.


----------



## Rios (Dec 1, 2011)

I like the idea but.........how does this even work  ?


----------



## Alien (Dec 1, 2011)

Had some epic games before i went to bed last night, fucking hell. The other team had a medic uber chain combo going, so bloody annoying. Especially since our only pyro was a noob that didn't know how to use airblast effectively  

Decided to go heavy since the other team had some good heavies that were fucking us up, ended up breaking my most kills in one life record


----------



## Zaru (Dec 1, 2011)

Rios said:


> I like the idea but.........how does this even work  ?



Use your high hp + sandvich to get behind enemy lines, try alternative routes if necessary. Find a good spot where people would not expect a camping heavy, and mow down anyone who walks by. People rarely notice you even if they hear you spinning. Doesn't work on every map/game type, of course.


----------



## Antlion6 (Dec 1, 2011)

I assume you would be using the Tomislav for that.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 1, 2011)

Not necessarily. As I said, I did the sneaky heavy long before the Tomislav.


----------



## Antlion6 (Dec 1, 2011)

Generally a bit more useful though for sneaking.

Although I seem to get a sound bug when people are using the Tomislav as I can still hear the spin start up. It sounds like they are firing, but they are not.


----------



## Rios (Dec 1, 2011)

I dont really see it. Sure Pyros do it all the time but they are way faster(and smaller) than your bigass. Trying to pass the front line will just alert the other players and sandvich or not - you are toast. And even if you manage you are still a big lone target and any stay Spy would take you out with ease.

What I do see is Heavy+ Medic pairs doing it. Way more formidable and powerful + harder for Spies to sneak up on them. I see them regularly taking up choke points and making it very hard for Spies and Snipers to take out the Heavy in one shot.

Or maybe I am thinking about Payload way too much but then again on modes like King of the Hill there are no front lines and the gangbang is everywhere


----------



## Pipe (Dec 2, 2011)

Does anyone knows how much does a craftable Made Man is worth it?


----------



## dream (Dec 2, 2011)

3~ 5 ref going by this .


----------



## Dango (Dec 2, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Does anyone knows how much does a craftable Made Man is worth it?


4 ref. 

A lot of people are selling slightly over 4 ref at time of writing, and no one is biting, so 5 ref might take some time to sell. 

3 ref is "under" market price


Places to sell:


----------



## Alien (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh god, i want this. Master trader Junnie, do your thing.


----------



## Dango (Dec 2, 2011)

Alien said:


> Oh god, i want this. Master trader Junnie, do your thing.



fuck you and may a thousand spies rape your little white ass


----------



## Alien (Dec 2, 2011)

Eat shit and die, cockwrangler


----------



## Pipe (Dec 2, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> 3~ 5 ref going by this .





Dango said:


> 4 ref.
> 
> A lot of people are selling slightly over 4 ref at time of writing, and no one is biting, so 5 ref might take some time to sell.
> 
> ...



Thanks and I knew the first page.



Dango said:


> fuck you and may a thousand spies rape your little white ass





Alien said:


> Eat shit and die, cockwrangler


----------



## Rios (Dec 2, 2011)

Quite possibly the most thrilling moment I ever had (not sure what that Heavy was thinking)
[YOUTUBE]kZrv2Lknhl4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Dec 2, 2011)

He probably messed up and forgot that he had the sandvich out.


----------



## Rios (Dec 2, 2011)

Yea man, at some point that Spy was right behind him, dunno what happened 

Also thats a pretty good reason why I never play DeGroot Keep. Melee fights


----------



## Pipe (Dec 2, 2011)

Only true men play DeGroot Keep not everyone can handle it. Also traded my Made Man for a Villian's Veil


----------



## Rios (Dec 3, 2011)

Funny thing: I got my Pilot Light achievement(which is igniting a rocket jumping Soldier and is obviously for Pyros).........as a Huntsman with flaming arrow. Go me!


----------



## Alien (Dec 7, 2011)

uguuu


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 7, 2011)

i used to have full health
but then i took an arrow to the knee


----------



## Rios (Dec 7, 2011)

Not you too, fuck off


----------



## Alien (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (Dec 8, 2011)

The brain slug told him to burn Santa.


----------



## dream (Dec 8, 2011)

He was simply spy checking.


----------



## Rios (Dec 8, 2011)

We've all done some of these


----------



## Zaru (Dec 8, 2011)

The soldier rocketjump one is easy with Gunboats


----------



## Alien (Dec 8, 2011)

There's a guy on UKCS who does the armchair general thing constantly. Literally every setup phase he turns on his mic and never stops babbling about how we should all go scout/heavy etc

smh


----------



## dream (Dec 9, 2011)

Rios said:


> We've all done some of these



Can't ever remember doing those.  :/

Though I was pretty close to achieving Kick in the balls.


----------



## Antlion6 (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the most difficult one there is turning the engineers building, considering the amount of times I get teleported looking into a wall.


----------



## Alien (Dec 9, 2011)

I make a point of verifying how my teles are placed since it annoys when the exit faces the wall 

<= has gone full engi 

Need to work on my nest placement though. I'm too predictable now.


----------



## Antlion6 (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm just a not very good engie. My positioning of Sentry's has always been pretty bad aside from on gravelpit and about two other maps.

I hate being stationary, so usually go Gunslinger for engie.


----------



## Pipe (Dec 13, 2011)

new tf2 comic also new weapons incoming


----------



## dream (Dec 13, 2011)

Can't wait to see how good the new pyro weapon will be.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh fucking valve, putting Pyro in the role of Martha Kent. Gender confusion galore.


----------



## Alien (Dec 14, 2011)

so cute


----------



## Antlion6 (Dec 14, 2011)

My calculator indicates a 99% probability that the new pyro weapon will be seen as cheap or overpowered by the community.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 14, 2011)

As pyro is my most played class, I will anticipate this with joy


----------



## Rios (Dec 14, 2011)

TF2 is almost dead. Every sever I join either has 50%+ bot population or nobody in it at all. A good time to finally drop this game.

Also signs.de.................I have more than 1 page worth of blacklisted servers from them and new ones keep popping out. ALL with 20+ bots in them. What a bullshit


----------



## Zaru (Dec 14, 2011)

Almost dead? Tf2? 

Saigns and Nightteam are to be blacklisted by default. Shit servers.


----------



## Pipe (Dec 14, 2011)

Maybe is just your luck, also it's final and holidays season people do other stuff these days. Also the update will bring players.


----------



## Rios (Dec 14, 2011)

Maybe. I havent played it for more than a week but my last month or so experiences are pretty bad. Too many bots, not enough people. Really wish servers just stop using them.


----------



## Dango (Dec 14, 2011)

None of my servers use bots.
None of the servers I join actually fight anyway.

My skills (whatever MINUTE amount) are decaying away.

Naughty/Nice crates anyone?
I'm assuming Gaben will give us naughty/nice keys in addition to the mann co store vanilla ones, in which people will desperately buy to feed off their gambling side. 

I can actually see this happening.

Fuck this steam crashing bullshit.


----------



## dream (Dec 14, 2011)

Rios said:


> TF2 is almost dead.



It's just gone back to the activity level it was at before TF2 became F2P. :/


----------



## Rios (Dec 14, 2011)

Or the new MW and BF just happen to be better for the majority.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 14, 2011)

Dango said:


> Fuck this steam crashing bullshit.



Maintenance, sweetheart. 

AT LEAST THAT'S WHAT THEY TOLD ME


----------



## Pipe (Dec 14, 2011)

NEW WEAPONS FOR PYRO & ENGIE


----------



## Koroshi (Dec 14, 2011)

Woohoo.

Getting hyped for this, also double-drop rates for everyone until next wednesday.


----------



## Alien (Dec 14, 2011)

Holy shit, i'm stoked. 

TF2 dying my ass


----------



## dream (Dec 14, 2011)

That Eureka Effect.


----------



## Alien (Dec 14, 2011)

*Double drop rates from now till wednesday*

edit: <= slowpoke


----------



## dream (Dec 14, 2011)

Alien said:


> *Double drop rates from now till wednesday*
> 
> edit: <= slowpoke



That's awesome, might just start playing the game again to get some items.


----------



## Helix (Dec 14, 2011)

Aw shit, new pyro weapons. Haven't played TF2 since Halloween.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 15, 2011)

Time to wait a while and then buy the new weapons for some metal, only to get them as drops the day after


----------



## Antlion6 (Dec 15, 2011)

Yep.

I can see much Pyro rage. Although hopefully that sidearm will mean we finally get Pyro's who extinguish.

And the Pyro main looks pretty damn balanced.

Looks like each of the new weapons is a viable sidegrade, aside from possibly that Pyro melee.


----------



## Rios (Dec 15, 2011)

Does the manmelter work like the Flare Gun? I hope so. This + Degreaser would be my prime.

That new flame thrower...........ugh just more Pyros who W+M1. I'd rather they remove the Backburner and implement this one though.

Engineer's primary is kind of weird. The wrench is even more so. Cant really comment on them.

I dont like the axe at all.

Anyway nothing to really write home about except for Pyro's sidearm. Still wont be playing because of exams and bots.


----------



## Koroshi (Dec 15, 2011)

The Wrench is definitely useful, you don't really need to move your buildings much so the teleport is useful for running away or setting up Forward Teles.

The new Engineer primary would've been awesome if it replaced the pistol and not the Shotgun.

Pyro primary is gonna encourage more W+M1s, the secondary looks awesome though, hope it works something like the Righteous Bison. Melee seems pretty weird, you won't really get a chance to kill a medic by hitting the person he's healing unless you get a crit or something.


----------



## Rios (Dec 15, 2011)

nononono the wrench is not for people too lazy to move their stuff(you are a dumbass if you dont move it anyway) its of course to reinforce the troll Engineer play. Put a teleporter in a tight spot or hell, even around a corner. Teleport to your base once you are alerted that someone is coming, go through the entrance and BANG!

I like that


----------



## Dango (Dec 15, 2011)

Update is Fuck Spies Day.
Update is Fuck Medics Day.

Update is Everyone Fucked Day!


----------



## Zaru (Dec 15, 2011)

Iz good day to be crazy woman


----------



## Dango (Dec 15, 2011)

And then I was like "Hudda hudda hudda"


----------



## Rios (Dec 15, 2011)

I am sure its pretty fun to play as a Spy with all these Pyros around.

But seriously its the same as the Soda Popper. With the added advantages of oooooooh lets say not having to aim and being totally spammable. I appreciate the effort to make the Pyro a little more than a brainless spamming and walking in one direction baboon but this is certainly not the right approach. Dont take away the air blast. Now we have 2 brainless main weapons and 1 that actually requires some thought process  when approaching foes. Not a good equation.


----------



## Rios (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh shit I miscalculated. We still have the vanilla Flamethrower that nobody uses.


----------



## Pipe (Dec 15, 2011)

I really want to try that new axe in some arena map.


----------



## Dango (Dec 15, 2011)

I wouldn't use the new weapon because of lack of airblast. Airblasting someone off a cliff/airblasting rockets/grenades > sex.
Yes murder > sex

Stop looking at me like that

stop


----------



## Rios (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh yea, Heavy + Medic in Arena map D:


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 15, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Almost dead? Tf2?
> 
> Saigns and Nightteam are to be blacklisted by default. Shit servers.



Yeah any server that gives uber bonuses for people who pay for them is retarded. Why would anyone play on a Pay-to-win server. I Remember the first time I played on a nightteam server and one engie had 3 lvl 3 turrets blocking us in. Then another premium guy joined and he built 3 more turrets. So we spent 20 minutes just dying.


----------



## Rios (Dec 15, 2011)

20 minutes? How long are these maps?? Usually when we get spawn camped it ends in 2, maximum 3.


----------



## Pipe (Dec 15, 2011)

Dango said:


> I wouldn't use the new weapon because of lack of airblast. Airblasting someone off a cliff/airblasting rockets/grenades > sex.
> Yes murder > sex
> 
> Stop looking at me like that
> ...



What about murdering and having sex at the same time? 

Also if you think about airblasting is kinda out of character for the pyro, why would he like to extinguish some good ol fire?


----------



## Rios (Dec 15, 2011)

More importantly, why he extinguishes only allies? And hell how does the process even work anyway, wouldnt the added air just make the flames burn stronger?


----------



## Dango (Dec 15, 2011)

My life in tf2:

1. argue with russians
2. duel 
3. fight
4. fight
5. fight
6. fight
193028402. argue with admins
199934590. Spaz in RUGC


----------



## Zaru (Dec 15, 2011)

My life in tf2:

1. Find ctf_doublecross server
2. Top scoreboard, wait for item drops
3. Sign off


----------



## Rios (Dec 15, 2011)

>find a payload map without bots
>headshot headshot headshot
>find a Heavy+Medic pair you cant kill no matter what or get one shotted by a random revolver crit
>rage quit

EDIT: 6.066 posts


----------



## Burke (Dec 15, 2011)

new weapons incoming?
is pyro finally getting love? 

anyways, sup, i play steam games, i play saxton hale, prop hunt, and minigames.


----------



## Didi (Dec 15, 2011)

>new flamethrower
>no airblast

NOPE, not gonna use it

Degreaser + Axtinguisher is what real men use


----------



## Zaru (Dec 15, 2011)

Didi said:


> Degreaser + Axtinguisher is what real men use





> real men


----------



## Didi (Dec 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEzaW_0eliY[/YOUTUBE]


>REAL MEN


----------



## Pipe (Dec 15, 2011)

El Muchacho doesn't use the Degreaser.


----------



## Rios (Dec 15, 2011)

El Muchacho doesnt puff flames at all.


----------



## Helix (Dec 16, 2011)

Helix

Has logged 2404.3 hours of playtime — that's 100 days, 4 hours, and 17 minutes, with most of the time being spent playing Team Fortress 2, which accounts for 25.0% of their playtime

Feels bad man.


----------



## Alien (Dec 16, 2011)

Festive stranges with christmas lights


----------



## Alien (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2011)

That christmas comic. Oh god. :scoutswag


----------



## Alien (Dec 16, 2011)

that new spy weapon is ridiculous 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HnWS_0vX-E[/YOUTUBE]

Classic bring out a weapon that's op (see Tomislav) then nerf a week later after everyone has bought it


----------



## Rios (Dec 16, 2011)

Used to watch this guy's videos but in the end it became pretty irritating. Like half of them are of him and his friend/gf pocketing and destroying everything. How boring. When I pointed out that spawn camping with a critz Demoman is not something cool and doesnt deserve to be posted I got voted down like a bitch. Loved it


----------



## dream (Dec 16, 2011)

Alien said:


> that new spy weapon is ridiculous



That's a pretty devastating weapon.


----------



## Alien (Dec 17, 2011)

Nomnomnomnom



Forkball said:


> So apparently there's a secret room in Foundry with pictures that may tease Meet the Pyro/Raid mode/Robots/nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zaru (Dec 17, 2011)

Fucking Valve


----------



## Koroshi (Dec 17, 2011)

Damn Valve.


----------



## Dango (Dec 17, 2011)

Okay fuckers time to fess up



whose dupe is this


----------



## dream (Dec 17, 2011)

It wasn't me.


----------



## dream (Dec 17, 2011)

> While he's not recommending investor action, writer Paul Manwaring did some number crunching and conservatively valued Team Fortress 2's unique items economy at, oh, about $50 million.
> 
> Now, that's not $50 million in real money that Valve has either made, or has been invested by gamers into a system and is floating around loose somewhere. Hats and unique items are found by unlocking crates, crates are unlocked with keys, and keys can be acquired for free, basically at the equivalence of 18 dropped weapons to one key. (They may also be bought for actual money, too.) This is a valuation, nothing more.
> 
> ...





Analyst's article:


----------



## Rios (Dec 17, 2011)

Wait for Diablo III and its item market.


----------



## dream (Dec 17, 2011)

Rios said:


> Wait for Diablo III and its item market.



Don't even want to imagine how much money will be involved in that beast.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 18, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Don't even want to imagine how much money will be involved in that beast.



Here's a hint.  is the third largest message board on the internet, and the trading section there has 250 million(!) posts so far.


----------



## Alien (Dec 18, 2011)

Had a lot of fun with Shodai, Ark and Nudeshroom on Foundry last night

Nice map


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Dec 21, 2011)

So if I get 7 coal and craft it, what do I get? A random steam game? (probably a very stupid question)


----------



## Rios (Dec 23, 2011)

*yawn* not having me around sure makes this place boring


----------



## dream (Dec 23, 2011)

Rios, your presence does liven things up.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 23, 2011)

Anyone wanna trade a piece of coal for a piece of coal?

Or possibly some TF2 item you need that I have?

 < Teh me, if you want to add me as a friend (But I don't have TF2 installed right now)


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 23, 2011)

Gin Ichimaru said:


> So if I get 7 coal and craft it, what do I get? A random steam game? (probably a very stupid question)



More likely a coupon, but yes.

Personally I'm keeping them for the prize draw for the time being but we'll see what other prizes I get.


----------



## Didi (Dec 23, 2011)

I've got a 25% coupon for Valve Games (though I'm guessing everyone probably has that one) and a 50% coupon for Killing Floor. Anyone wanna trade for another coupon?



Or we could just trade some random portal 2 item or something
As long as I get that achievement


----------



## Rios (Dec 26, 2011)

Got premium account for Christmas. So yup, I am back in business it seems.


----------



## Alien (Dec 26, 2011)

Been trying my hand at medic the last couple of days. My positioning is terrible but i think i do a pretty decent job. I do need to pop sooner when my life is in danger though. I die too much when walking around with a 100%. 

Kritzing Pek is lulzy.


----------



## Rios (Dec 27, 2011)

Haha American servers can be a bit laggy(150 ping) but at least the guys there talk non stop


----------



## James Bond (Dec 27, 2011)

I tried playing Spy and cant stand it, most of the time the most random of things happena and bang you've been detected (like a pyro coming out of no where and like random sprays fire or soldier rockets etc etc)... not to mention the delays that happen when leaving stealth and trying to stab/fuck up engineers stuff.

Cant stand it and dont see how people play it.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 27, 2011)

That's the point, you have to find a route where you don't get detected easily and need to find or create the right moments.

Of course you can't expect to always go undetected, sometimes people just do their job and spycheck properly...


----------



## Rios (Dec 27, 2011)

Dead Ringer. Even I can use it


----------



## Alien (Dec 27, 2011)

Got a Last Breath a couple of hours ago. So bloody expensive


----------



## dream (Dec 27, 2011)

$7.50 for a mask.


----------



## Alien (Dec 27, 2011)

I didn't buy it with real money smh


*Spoiler*: __ 



That would have been cheaper though rofl


----------



## dream (Dec 27, 2011)

Ah, that's good.  It does look pretty awesome.


----------



## Pipe (Dec 28, 2011)

Alien said:


> Got a Last Breath a couple of hours ago. So bloody expensive



I'm jelly


----------



## Alien (Dec 28, 2011)

To my surprise i noticed that one of the dustbowl servers on UKCS was still fully populated in the middle of the night so i decided to join and stumbled onto my team doing this:







Heavy nomnomnom spam  

Until an admin popped up and told us to act like proper players 

Which we did by spawncamping the other team for 20 minutes


----------



## Pipe (Dec 28, 2011)

mods=^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) even in tf2


----------



## Rios (Dec 28, 2011)

I saw a Pyro with aquarium on his head yesterday. Must be something new too


----------



## Zaru (Dec 28, 2011)

Aquarium? You sure you don't mean the bubble pipe?


----------



## Rios (Dec 28, 2011)

Dunno. It blew up pretty quick. 
I had no idea there is a cook Pyro, first time I see one

And yes, I do play with the Ali Baba booties and sticky launcher. Its pretty intense to have only your stickies as a means of offense


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 28, 2011)

If you ever feel bad about you skills because you meet one of those totally unstoppable players (Like a seemingly unkillable spy or a sniper who gets almost all head shots) don't.

I ask those guys how much they play and the smallest amount of time I have heard any of them say they have pout into that class is 130 hours, usually more like 300 or 400.

That's as much time as I have spent in the whole game.


----------



## Pipe (Dec 28, 2011)

Pyro has some of the best hats and the holiday achievement is finally on the Gift Pile list so prepare for a lot of players these days.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 28, 2011)

What servers do you guys go on?


----------



## Rios (Dec 29, 2011)

Right now - Lethal Zone.


----------



## Burke (Dec 29, 2011)

i have one (several) simple question(s), someone elaboratly explain this coal business

how do i get it
how do i use it
what can i get from it


----------



## Pipe (Dec 29, 2011)

St. Burke said:


> how do i get it



By unlocking the achievements listed on The Great Gift Pile on the Steam Store(sometimes you get coupons or games)
In some forums people trade coal for coupons or games.



St. Burke said:


> how do i use it
> what can i get from it



They do nothing but when you have 7 you can craft them into a game or a coupon(coupons is what most of the people get). In some forums people trade coal for coupons or games.


----------



## Alien (Dec 29, 2011)

got another hat drop


----------



## Rios (Dec 29, 2011)

Got the fancy Pyro sombrero from a random drop. Seems like you can only get random drop hats when you are premium heh

EDIT: I also have a Christmas crate if someone is interested. They expire on 1st.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Dec 29, 2011)

Alien said:


> got another hat drop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That can't be right. It's been out half a year and I've never even seen the damn thing before.


----------



## Burke (Dec 29, 2011)

thanks, who wants left 4 dead 2 or Payday or 25% off valve games ;D


----------



## Rios (Dec 29, 2011)

Item server is not working again. I cant do shit with the vanilla loadouts, so sucky.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah it sucks, been trying to get hang of spy and rely heavily on that watch that dosent lose cloak when you dont move


----------



## Rios (Dec 29, 2011)

Its been 6 hours already and the item server is still down.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 29, 2011)

St. Burke said:


> thanks, who wants left 4 dead 2 or Payday or 25% off valve games ;D



You got Payday: The Heist, for free? o___O


----------



## Pipe (Dec 29, 2011)

St. Burke said:


> thanks, who wants left 4 dead 2 or Payday or 25% off valve games ;D



You want something for left 4 dead 2?

I only have portal, -50% Terraria, -50% Nuclear Dawn, -50% The Binding of Issac and 4 coals, I know is shit but it's all I have.


----------



## Burke (Dec 29, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> You got Payday: The Heist, for free? o___O



Yep, you want it for something? 



Pipe said:


> You want something for left 4 dead 2?
> 
> I only have portal, -50% Terraria, -50% Nuclear Dawn, -50% The Binding of Issac and 4 coals, I know is shit but it's all I have.



What would you be willing to trade item wise? 

also Hobbit ftw


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't really have anything sadly : /


----------



## Didi (Dec 29, 2011)

James Bond said:


> Yeah it sucks, been trying to get hang of spy and rely heavily on that watch that dosent lose cloak when you dont move



Pro-tip: that watch kinda sucks

The normal watch and the dead ringer are much better in their own respective ways


----------



## Burke (Dec 29, 2011)

what better about default watch


----------



## Didi (Dec 29, 2011)

The fact that you can get way farther with it as long as you are a little bit familiar with ammo-pack placement. The Cloak & Dagger burns up so quickly that most of the time you can walk like 5 meters, have to wait a long while for it to reload, and then rinse and repeat until you're finally where you want to be. And all the while you're doing *nothing* useful for your team.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 29, 2011)

The watch where you regen so long as you don't move is good for beginners, you can watch and plan and get used to how to play a spy.


----------



## Didi (Dec 29, 2011)

That's true, it's very noob-friendly. I used to use it all the time back when I had just started playing TF2.


----------



## Pipe (Dec 29, 2011)

St. Burke said:


> Yep, you want it for something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know portal and 3 coals?


----------



## Burke (Dec 29, 2011)

eh, 3 coals wont do me much :/, and pretty much everyone has a free copy of portal already lol


----------



## Pipe (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah I know, pretty much all I have right now is shit.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 30, 2011)

Didi said:


> The fact that you can get way farther with it as long as you are a little bit familiar with ammo-pack placement. The Cloak & Dagger burns up so quickly that most of the time you can walk like 5 meters, have to wait a long while for it to reload, and then rinse and repeat until you're finally where you want to be. And all the while you're doing *nothing* useful for your team.



True but I've noticed playing Spy is all about picking your moments, if you try to run in quickly you will usually always get found out so in that sense the motion detecting watch is great. I'm thinking of maybe trying to get eternal reward but I do rely a lot on disguises to sneak up on people.


----------



## Didi (Dec 30, 2011)

Saharan Spy set ftw


----------



## Rios (Dec 30, 2011)

You got the wrong idea. Playing the Spy is about constant moving, sure you will get found out but thats what your invisibility is for. Run away and disappear. Only Pyros can get you for sure and even then that new Spy knife neutralizes them. Just charge in with the Dead Ringer, let yourself be found and then deceive the whole team.


----------



## Rios (Dec 30, 2011)

Laughed so hard 
[YOUTUBE]lJyOxC92siQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## James Bond (Dec 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOSR76VHhII[/YOUTUBE]

Cant stop watching, too epic


----------



## Pipe (Dec 30, 2011)

James Bond said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOSR76VHhII[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Cant stop watching, too epic



[YOUTUBE]pPdfOzla494[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## James Bond (Dec 30, 2011)

Pipe said:


> [YOUTUBE]pPdfOzla494[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bh1byOk85cc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rios (Dec 31, 2011)

>explode 5 stickies near a Heavy
>die and see him on 3 health

>do your best to capture the last point
>die and get auto balanced to defending team right after BLU wins

fuck off


----------



## James Bond (Dec 31, 2011)

Auto team balance is a joke on TF2, it always auto's someone whos just recently joined which dosent help at all. Although being a spy on a team thats being face rolled is usually quite good (especially red), can usually pick up decent killing sprees.


----------



## Alien (Dec 31, 2011)

Rios said:


> >explode 5 stickies near a Heavy
> >die and see him on 3 health



Heavies aren't rage inducing, wrangled sentries are. 8 effing stickies to bring one down


----------



## James Bond (Jan 1, 2012)

Looking to trade Strange Scottish Resistance for another strange weapon (currently have 2).


----------



## Burke (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok, i KNOW the game only gave me like 5 random drops since wednesday 

bitch be holding out


----------



## Dango (Jan 1, 2012)

Any particular drops you're looking to get?
If its anything related to weapons I can get it for you for free


----------



## Burke (Jan 1, 2012)

im just looking to generate metal over time

doing a sort of experiment this year where i spend no money and track my value via random drops and trading of said drops and metal

currently im poor as shit


----------



## Alien (Jan 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-xXglnVZvo&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dango (Jan 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGVDZX7_UQM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dango (Jan 1, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Yeah it sucks, been trying to get hang of spy and rely heavily on that watch that dosent lose cloak when you dont move



How I learned to play spy:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjQsbFCtWo0&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Jan 2, 2012)

^ As a pyro I'd be all over that spy. He had way too much luck running away from pyros


----------



## Rios (Jan 2, 2012)

With the new knife you dont really have any problems running from them anymore. Planning to stop playing as a Pyro completely and just focus on my Spy awareness with other classes. Cant airblast :/


----------



## Rios (Jan 2, 2012)

3 people on the cart overtime you fail? Overtime is 5 seconds at least what kind of bullshit server did I find today. Fuck this shit.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 2, 2012)

Looking to trade;

2 x Buffalo Steak Sandvich (1 Scrap Metal each)
1 x Jarate (1 Scrap Metal)
1 x Axtinguisher (1 Scrap Metal)
1 x Big Earner (1 Scrap Metal)
1 x Powerjack (1 Scrap Metal)
1 x Gloves of Running Urgently (1 Scrap Metal)
1 x Natascha (1 Scrap Metal)

Strange Scottish Resistance, Strange Connivers Kunai and Strange Sandman for 1 Refined each.


----------



## Rios (Jan 2, 2012)

Is the Strange Huntsman usually more expensive than 1 refined? Asking because those three weapons you listed are not that popular.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 2, 2012)

Going by what I see on tf2tp.com


----------



## Rios (Jan 2, 2012)

lol it seems I cant connect with my Steam account. Why even bother


----------



## Burke (Jan 2, 2012)

you might not get off with sellign that kunai for a ref man


----------



## James Bond (Jan 5, 2012)

Well this thead pretty much just died.

ps: Dont go on skial.com servers, always a feckin cheater on.


----------



## Didi (Jan 5, 2012)

>no posts for 2 days
>thread 'died'


You must be new here


----------



## Zaru (Jan 5, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Well this thead pretty much just died.
> 
> ps: Dont go on skial.com servers, always a feckin cheater on.



Funny how the sites that host the most servers are also "pay for cheats" ones (referring to nightteam and saigns)


----------



## Rios (Jan 5, 2012)

I have over 200 blackisted servers and they still keep popping up.


----------



## dream (Jan 5, 2012)

I don't even join new servers these days, the ones that I play on are more than enough.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 5, 2012)

Found a new server that supports replays as well, although it does play my little pony music whenever you are near a dispenser.


----------



## Alien (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 5, 2012)

>Hasn't played TF2 in weeks


----------



## Burke (Jan 5, 2012)

what is ODB doing in my tf2 thread


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 5, 2012)

>ODB


----------



## Burke (Jan 5, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> >ODB



DOB             .


----------



## Dango (Jan 5, 2012)

Got a challenge from someone telling me to collect every hat in game, did that, traded the hats for vintage ones, now I have 130+ vintage hats, anyone want to buy one?


----------



## Burke (Jan 5, 2012)

Dango said:


> Got a challenge from someone telling me to collect every hat in game, did that, traded the hats for vintage ones, now I have 130+ vintage hats, anyone want to buy one?



id like a V. fosters facade :|


----------



## Rios (Jan 5, 2012)

Did you spend money for this shit?


----------



## Dango (Jan 5, 2012)

The only money I've ever spent on tf2 is the money I used to make a few accounts premium, which I've easily earned back anyways. :3




> id like a V. fosters facade :|


I can buy that for you for free. Add me and tell me you're from nf


----------



## Rios (Jan 5, 2012)

Hard to believe. Either an exceptional trader or gets gifts every day. For so many hours played I only have the resources for.........3. Not that I care much, I'd only ever use them to show that I am not a bot. Still someone having so much is indeed irritating.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twZqNaNh804[/YOUTUBE]

Finally got up the nerve to try and use TF2 Replay editor, truthfully I dont really like it especially the fact you cant make several clips then render them together into one video.


----------



## Dango (Jan 5, 2012)

Rios said:


> Hard to believe. Either an exceptional trader or gets gifts every day. For so many hours played I only have the resources for.........3. Not that I care much, I'd only ever use them to show that I am not a bot. Still someone having so much is indeed irritating.



I am decent at trading yeah. 

Look on the bright side, I spend the whole game trading and almost never play it. I'm sure any of you + your unborn children can dominate me in game easily. 

Oh, I almost forgot to mention.

If anyone has a tf2item called a "Holiday Headcase", do add me:  ; I'll pay you 100USD paypal for it. 

Its something you get during xmas 

Cheers!


----------



## Burke (Jan 6, 2012)

my god dango


----------



## Alien (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a new hat


----------



## Burke (Jan 6, 2012)

have fun with that hat while i sit here with no value to my name


----------



## Rios (Jan 7, 2012)

"Why would you want to use a melee weapon on Scout when his Scattergun is lethal enough already?" Well thats kinda why 
[YOUTUBE]6rpGnZh57Q4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Helix (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm insulted that the Holiday Headcase (ugliest piece of shit I ever seen) is worth 6-8 buds while my B.M.O.C (sexy santa hat) is worth 8 keys.


----------



## Rios (Jan 10, 2012)

Current obsession: Sticky Bomb Launcher. I love it so much I dont even use Grenade Launcher but go with the booties instead. Its so crazy only Snipers can escape its wrath(not if I can charge up the bomb though)


----------



## Dango (Jan 10, 2012)

No lol its not worth 6 - 8 buds.
Its worth 5 if you're lucky.

hum.

edit. 3.5 now.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 12, 2012)

Why is buds the sort of currency for trading TF2 weapons?


----------



## Alien (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh China


----------



## Burke (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh leave china alone, if they wanna make a stylized, class based, micro transaction based game, let them.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Pipe (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh pyro you are the best.


----------



## Rios (Jan 14, 2012)

FINALLY got the Specialist Medic achievement. Damn hard.


----------



## Dango (Jan 14, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Why is buds the sort of currency for trading TF2 weapons?



8 slot in game trading limitation.
1 bud = placeholder for 25 keys as of currently, and they continue to be sought after/rising in prices.

1 bud is also placeholder for $30. 

The same for bills, except with bills its about ~10 keys / 12 - 15$.


----------



## Burke (Jan 15, 2012)

That said, does anyone want Payday: The Heist


----------



## Rios (Jan 15, 2012)

Isnt this like Left 4 Dead but with cops instead of zombies?


----------



## Burke (Jan 15, 2012)

More or less, im trying to sell it off for what its worth


----------



## Zaru (Jan 15, 2012)

Alien said:


> Oh China



Chinese 

I remember when that was first noticed by steam forums. "Valve must sue them!". Yeah right, legal court case vs. chinese company, that's going to work


----------



## Burke (Jan 15, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Chinese
> 
> I remember when that was first noticed by steam forums. "Valve must sue them!". Yeah right, legal court case vs. chinese company, that's going to work



Over something that is so different there is no way it could be found illegal.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 16, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> Over something that is so different there is no way it could be found illegal.



They literally stole the levels from Battlefield Heroes, though. STOLE.


----------



## Rios (Jan 16, 2012)

I see ten classes, what is that strange 10th one?


----------



## Burke (Jan 16, 2012)

Rios said:


> I see ten classes, what is that strange 10th one?



More like they took the 9 classes, added an assault rifle, and distributed the weapons in a mix match across 10 characters


----------



## Rios (Jan 17, 2012)

As long as they are balanced and there arent random crits I am cool with that.


----------



## Alien (Jan 22, 2012)

Pomson/Gunslinger battle engi <3


----------



## Alien (Jan 22, 2012)

poor engi


----------



## dream (Jan 22, 2012)

Hate it when I get stuck in a multiplayer game, usually [noparse]CS:S[/noparse], so I understand his pain all too well.


----------



## Cocoa (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello bros.


----------



## Alien (Jan 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRvAkFxnesM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Burke (Jan 23, 2012)

Alien said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRvAkFxnesM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rios (Jan 23, 2012)

wonder if they'll arrest you if you roam the streets like that
or only if you have a real flamethrower
[YOUTUBE]gqKUSPPr6-4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rios (Jan 25, 2012)

Got me a Demoman script where M1 is rapidly firing stickies, M2 rapidly detonates them, E is for charged stickies and Q for melee. Holy shit its Armageddon


----------



## Antlion6 (Jan 26, 2012)

Scripts terrify me, so I stay away from them.

It would also mean I have to learn controls other than your general WASD, and Q to change weapon. Are they really that useful?


----------



## Cocoa (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't like the idea of scripts. They are crutches for lazy or weak players.


----------



## Rios (Jan 26, 2012)

Hell yes they are. If you want to have some fun. Basically all I do now as a Demoman is press and hold down the left and right mouse button to unleash 8 explosive charges around me. I dont even need to aim. I know its lazy but hell, its effective and results speak for themselves

I was attacking for the first 2 stages of Hoodoo. Got autobalanced and still wrecked everything and that was only my 3rd game with the new script.

Its actually pretty easy to bind keys. Wish there was that Quickscope one where you zoom in and shoot at the same time, sadly Valve put a delay :/


----------



## Alien (Jan 26, 2012)

hmm


----------



## Alien (Jan 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RREYqLQKctU&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Jan 27, 2012)

another golden wrench has been destroyed


----------



## Burke (Jan 28, 2012)

ugh, so sad.
I wish they would have allowed circulation of the wrenches...


----------



## Cocoa (Jan 28, 2012)

Rios said:


> Hell yes they are. If you want to have some fun. Basically all I do now as a Demoman is press and hold down the left and right mouse button to unleash 8 explosive charges around me. I dont even need to aim. I know its lazy but hell, its effective and results speak for themselves
> 
> I was attacking for the first 2 stages of Hoodoo. Got autobalanced and still wrecked everything and that was only my 3rd game with the new script.
> 
> Its actually pretty easy to bind keys. Wish there was that Quickscope one where you zoom in and shoot at the same time, sadly Valve put a delay :/


Wow....that's op.


----------



## Rios (Jan 29, 2012)

When was the last time a friendly Pyro has extinguished you? I cant actually remember.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 29, 2012)

Alien said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cocoa (Jan 29, 2012)

Kritz demo can easily level entire teams. It's unfortunate I never find any kritz medics in any servers I play in....


----------



## Alien (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank god you didn't use the 'is that even possible' one. So tired of seeing that shit everywhere on neoGAF 



Cocoa said:


> Kritz demo can easily level entire teams. It's unfortunate I never find any kritz medics in any servers I play in....



Kritz are sorely underused yeah. I always take kritz when defending and sometimes on attack as well. Nothing else in TF2 comes close to the damage potential of a kritz'd demo. 

Decent demo's of course

If i get kritz'd the only thing that goes kablooie is my face


----------



## Rios (Jan 29, 2012)

Totally! Here is the demonstration of a good Krtiz deployment and impeccable teamwork, which helps us roll over the other team 
[YOUTUBE]RxBHkUnIWgc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Burke (Jan 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXX38RwBgfw&feature=fvwrel[/YOUTUBE]

I take all that back, it looks like they went out of their way to make it as similar as possible 

Still, it could have been done right >3>


----------



## Zaru (Jan 30, 2012)

The fucking sound effects


----------



## Cocoa (Jan 30, 2012)

Alien said:


> Thank god you didn't use the 'is that even possible' one. So tired of seeing that shit everywhere on neoGAF
> 
> Kritz are sorely underused yeah. I always take kritz when defending and sometimes on attack as well. Nothing else in TF2 comes close to the damage potential of a kritz'd demo.
> 
> ...


Yeah! I am amazed on how many medics don't use the kritz! It's easier to level a team with a kritz than it is with an uber. Kritz demo is soooooooooooooooooooooo good. Every defense or even offense should have one. Eight crit stickies > entire team

Yeah if the demo sucks or if you kritz him while his stickies aren't reloaded then you are effed.

Ah. Well you can become better at it. :ho


----------



## Cocoa (Jan 30, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXX38RwBgfw&feature=fvwrel[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I take all that back, it looks like they went out of their way to make it as similar as possible
> 
> Still, it could have been done right >3>


Yeah and you said it wasn't a ripoff.....

He reloads his gun in the same exact way....he shoots his shotgun in the same exact way.....same sound effects...his rocket launcher is of the same design....etc. Such a TF2 ripoff.  The Chinese stereotype is still living strong.


----------



## Rios (Jan 30, 2012)

He looks like a fireman though.


----------



## Rios (Jan 30, 2012)

I dont usually get ubered but when I do - awesome things happen
[YOUTUBE]4UbFc7vwtec[/YOUTUBE]
Too bad you cant see their comments


----------



## Alien (Jan 31, 2012)

That's pretty cute


*Spoiler*: __ 



<= genocidal spycrab murderer


----------



## Rios (Jan 31, 2012)

My dream server
[YOUTUBE]B62kiy9IWTM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## James Bond (Jan 31, 2012)

0:45 I used to be a spycrab like you... but then I took an arrow to the knee


----------



## Antlion6 (Feb 1, 2012)

Kritzing is quite specific to certain maps. On most maps, kritz is viable for the first point, but never the final point. Kritzing works amazingly depending upon the teams, as an opposing uber medic or even other classes can really screw it up.

I tend to use Kritz about 40% of the time.

I have never used the Quick Fix.


----------



## Rios (Feb 2, 2012)

Got that sign as a random drop. Now what should I put there


----------



## Alien (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Rios (Feb 2, 2012)

After that update I can only see and play on 3 servers 

EDIT: They became 4. Awesome.


----------



## dream (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm a bit curious about the secret TF2 project, hopefully it'll be something awesome.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 2, 2012)

HOLY FUCK INCOMING MEET THE PYRO


----------



## Burke (Feb 2, 2012)

Whats next, HL3?


----------



## James Bond (Feb 4, 2012)

Play HL2 today guys to raise awareness to Valve about TF3!


----------



## Rios (Feb 4, 2012)

Shouldnt HL3 come before TF3  ?


----------



## Burke (Feb 4, 2012)

sh-shit
if what theyre working on is tf3...
ill explode


----------



## dream (Feb 4, 2012)

Rios said:


> Shouldnt HL3 come before TF3  ?



I would love for it to come out before TF3 but there really is no reason for HL3 to come out before TF3.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 4, 2012)

Typo, sorry guys  Meant HL3


----------



## Rios (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Alien (Feb 9, 2012)

my only death came from being stuck on a gate so i had to off myself lol


----------



## Burke (Feb 9, 2012)

check my backpack, i think i have an S. bushwaka
'InfiniteBurke'


----------



## Alien (Feb 9, 2012)

I just traded for one about 2 minutes ago lol

adding you anyway


----------



## Alien (Feb 12, 2012)

Selling


----------



## Alien (Feb 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmmXZBfll7Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rios (Feb 16, 2012)

Darwin Awards Soldier right here 
[YOUTUBE]Dm-q_VDgUlY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 23, 2012)

anyone here do pick up games, scrims or matches?


----------



## Cocoa (Feb 24, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> anyone here do pick up games, scrims or matches?


Nope...that sounds fun though.


----------



## Rios (Feb 25, 2012)

Arent these kind of games with Soldiers/Scouts/Demomen/Medics only? And vanilla gear? Not for me.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Gs3b_xrOlKg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 27, 2012)

Rios said:


> Arent these kind of games with Soldiers/Scouts/Demomen/Medics only?


In 6 vs 6 those are your staples (and sniper gets played a lot, others are situational). There is highlander which is 9 v 9 where every class has to be represented. 



> And vanilla gear?



No, in less of course you join a vanilla league.


----------



## Crowe (Mar 2, 2012)

It's really losing its charm for me. I let my friend play on my account most of the time now and I can't really "care" enough when I do get on. 

Oh and whoever is using "sticky script" or any script like that is a loser.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 2, 2012)

I only play it when I go home from Uni, and when I do I normally find some stupid setup to play with.

I didn't realise the Widowmaker had got that metal buff. Turned the engie into a pretty awesome frontline fighter with Gunslinger.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 2, 2012)

Playing the game again and I'm as "quite good" as ever.

 < My profile

Friend me and trade me a spare dead ringer if you got one please.


----------



## Alien (Mar 10, 2012)

Crowe said:


> It's really losing its charm for me. I let my friend play on my account most of the time now and I can't really "care" enough when I do get on.



Obviously cause i didn't play for weeks so you couldn't use me to up your k/d ratio. 

jk

Anyway, got myself a phlogistinator, that shit is ridiculous in close quarters but the lack of airblast ain't worth it. Dumb weapon. 

Also, rumor time;



Next weeks Edge magazine will have a TF2 article apparently so we might learn more soon.


----------



## Rios (Mar 11, 2012)

Havent played in what, more than a month? That random criticals mechanic enrages me too easily, no point wasting emotions and getting angry over a supposedly casual game.


----------



## Alien (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## dream (Mar 13, 2012)

Flaming axes, just what the pyro needed.


----------



## Rios (Mar 16, 2012)

Is there a facestab cheat? A Spy stabbed me two consecutive times straight in the face. Both times he was blurry.


----------



## Burke (Mar 16, 2012)

Where in pyros name is that from :sanji


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 16, 2012)

Rios said:


> Is there a facestab cheat? A Spy stabbed me two consecutive times straight in the face. Both times he was blurry.



Haven't heard of one. Depending on the classes they may have hit through your hitbox.

But then again, some spies are stupidly good. The hitbox is way larger than most realise.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3uVX-RUFVw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Mar 16, 2012)

With stabs, lag-induced bullshit is always involved. I've had spies facestab me despite never even being behind me - I literally saw them running towards me and backstabbing me that way.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 16, 2012)

Antlion6 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3uVX-RUFVw[/YOUTUBE]




If this is what you (speaking in general) see while doing a BACKstab, you should feel ashamed and close TF2.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thats just because his amazing at spy. Look the wrong way, eat a backstab. If it was simply lag, you would not be able to do it as consistently as he does it.

He even explains in one of his videos that the reason they look like facestabs is because the FOV on the models is awful, so character models that look at you are actually somewhere else.


----------



## Alien (Mar 20, 2012)

playing spy is hard, tried it for a while yesterday and i only managed to kill one person


----------



## dream (Mar 21, 2012)

Alien said:


> playing spy is hard, tried it for a while yesterday and i only managed to kill one person



It definitely is one of the harder classes to play, the key is getting a sense for what people you would be able to kill and which ones would be too difficult to overcome.  And hiding quite a bit.


----------



## Helix (Mar 21, 2012)

Antlion6 said:


> Haven't heard of one. Depending on the classes they may have hit through your hitbox.
> 
> But then again, some spies are stupidly good. The hitbox is way larger than most realise.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3uVX-RUFVw[/YOUTUBE]



>one shot
>reload
>one shot
>reload


----------



## Dango (Mar 23, 2012)

quit tf2, was only using the game to earn money and its become too filled with drama

even the trading scene has admins and mods and there is so much fighting and debating from a day to day basis from one trading site to another.. meh

doesn't even make it fun to go in game and play anymore because there are always people popping their convos at you bitching at each other, the admin of one site can be listed as a "scammer" on another site and so forth



cashing out will be the most fun ive had in this game along with uninstalling it


----------



## Zaru (Mar 27, 2012)

What the fuck kind of servers u playing on Nicole, I have no such problems

SEE, I TOLD YOU
NOT TRADING IS SUPERIOR, BECAUSE WHAT GOOD ARE ALL THOSE ITEMS IF YOU DON'T EVEN WANT TO PLAY ANYMORE IN THE END




How much money are we talking here though



Related; I need:

-Manmelter
-Third degree
-Phlogistinator
-Wrap Assassin
-Eureka Effect
-Spy-Cicle
-Cozy Camper

Because reasons. I usually want all weapons that have unique stats/effects. I've got some metal to spare.


----------



## Alien (Mar 27, 2012)

I have a phlog i don't use (because no m2)

1 scrap


----------



## Magic (Apr 2, 2012)

Zaru I believe I got a spare spycicle.  I'll trade it for metal =]
-subscribes-


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 2, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

